# Katz Bike: erstes Fully mit gekapseltem Rohloff Antrieb



## Mr Cannondale (19. April 2008)

Hiermit eröffne mal den Katz Fred, und wollte mal fragen, was ihr davon halted



http://www.katz-bikes.com/sites/de/bikes_konzept.html


----------



## cossie (19. April 2008)

Erstmal sehr interessant das Bike. Wenn es ein Rahmenkit gibt bei dem weitgehende Flexibilität beim Ausbau gewährleistet ist.

Testen müsste man das können. Die Speedhub ist ja schon genial. In Verbindung mit dem gekapselten Antrieb sehr attraktiv.

12kg sind angegeben fürs Bike. Für ein Speedhub-Bike noch im Rahmen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (20. April 2008)

Mein erster Gedanke, warum ist die Speedhub nicht gleich im Rahmen integriert? Das würde die Gewichtsverteilung verbessern und zudem das Gewicht der federnden Massen reduzieren.


----------



## gtbiker (20. April 2008)

ich für meinen teil bin echt begeistert von dem bike. das konzept und die philosophie dahinter sind auch gut. jetzt bin ich nur noch auf die preise gespannt. das grün ist geil!


----------



## Hellspawn (20. April 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke, warum ist die Speedhub nicht gleich im Rahmen integriert? Das würde die Gewichtsverteilung verbessern und zudem das Gewicht der federnden Massen reduzieren.



das ist einfach sehr breit und sorgt für einen ekligen Pedalabstand. Und es ist schwer: Man braucht eine 2. Kette und eine zusätzliche Nabe.


----------



## goegolo (20. April 2008)

Wenn der Hersteller schon die Analogien zum Auto zieht, warum sollte das Tretlager nicht gleich direkt das Getriebe beinhalten?

Top ist übrigens die "Ärgernis"-Aufführung: http://www.katz-bikes.com/sites/de/aergernis.html. Schön das auch sich drehende Lenkergriffe dank KATZ ein Ende haben


----------



## jasper (20. April 2008)

na, da ist doch die ein oder andere pfiffige detaillösung dabei


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Mai 2008)

irgendwo fehlt mir dort immernoch eine sinnvolle zusammenfassung von

preis
gewicht
verfügbarkeit


----------



## Mr. Speed (5. Mai 2008)

Falls es dass Ding Mal als cc- bike geben wird, Wird es den Nachteil haben dass man bei einem CC- Rennen bei einem Platten das Hinterrad nicht einfach auf die schnelle austauschen kann wie bei Herkömmlichen Bikes mit Schnallspanner Ansonsten durchaus Interessant auch vom Gewicht her! Wo ich hnoch einiges an Potential sehe 

mfg Max


----------



## Mr Cannondale (6. Mai 2008)

Der Hinterrad aus und einbau geht genau so schnell wie mit Schnellspannern


----------



## goegolo (28. Februar 2009)

Sind die Bikes mittlerweile auf dem Markt? Gibt es erste Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (28. Februar 2009)

Siehe auch:



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303973&highlight=Katz


----------



## goegolo (28. Februar 2009)

fatboy schrieb:


> Siehe auch:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303973&highlight=Katz



Die letzte Meldung in dem Thread ist jetzt auch bald ein Jahr alt.


----------



## fatboy (1. März 2009)

Das ist mir nicht verborgen geblieben...


----------



## moe 11 (1. März 2009)

was mich mal interessieren würde, was hat syntace mit katz zu tun?


----------



## Mr Cannondale (2. März 2009)

Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf meinen Rahmen, den ich auf der Eurobike bestellt habe, Liefertermin ist Sommer 2009.


----------



## steiltyp (2. März 2009)

wenn du das teil schon bestellt hast - wie teuer ist der rahmen denn nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (2. März 2009)

Also mich beschleicht so langsam das Gefühl, dass das Projekt "Katz-Getriebebike" garnicht mehr zur Serienreife kommt. Man hört davon immer weniger.

@Mr.Cannondale: Und du hast ehrlich schon ganz offiziell einen Rahmen bestellt ?
                         Dann verrat mal den Preis !!


----------



## wartungsfrei (2. März 2009)

Hallo liebe IBC'ler

Keinen Grund zur Sorge, wir kommen! Die ganze Sache stellte sich als aufwändiger heraus, als wir es uns vorstellen konnten, deswegen die Verzögerung. Wir befinden uns in den letzten Schritten zur Serialisierung. Wie jeder von euch vom Texte verfassen weiss, ist der Inhalt eines Textes schnell geschrieben, aber die letzten 5%, bis er druckreif ist, sind die aufwändigsten. Und dort befinden wir uns. Hier eine Toleranz etwas schieben oder eine etwas andere Oberflächenbehandlung auftragen, dort eine Passung etwas enger machen etc. Die Änderungen sind für euch nicht oder kaum sichtbar, für uns sind sie aber elementar. 

Wie geht es weiter?

Geplant ist der Verkaufsstart definitiv diesen Sommer. Wir werden gleich zu Verkaufsstart mit einem dritten Modell kommen und innerhalb dieses Jahres weitere Modelle nachschieben.

Glaubt mir, auch wir können es kaum mehr erwarten. Aber es wird geil!

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch einen tollen Start in den Frühling und happy trails!

Holger


----------



## Don Trailo (2. März 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Hallo liebe IBC'ler
> 
> Keinen Grund zur Sorge, wir kommen! Die ganze Sache stellte sich als aufwändiger heraus, als wir es uns vorstellen konnten, deswegen die Verzögerung. Wir befinden uns in den letzten Schritten zur Serialisierung. Wie jeder von euch vom Texte verfassen weiss, ist der Inhalt eines Textes schnell geschrieben, aber die letzten 5%, bis er druckreif ist, sind die aufwändigsten. Und dort befinden wir uns. Hier eine Toleranz etwas schieben oder eine etwas andere Oberflächenbehandlung auftragen, dort eine Passung etwas enger machen etc. Die Änderungen sind für euch nicht oder kaum sichtbar, für uns sind sie aber elementar.
> 
> ...



da sind wir ja gespannt
 melde mich gerne als testrider an
 oder du sendest eins den forumsmachern
 damit die werbetrommel schön geschüttelt wird
 wünsche euch noch viel elan
 gruss aus der ost-ch


----------



## steiltyp (2. März 2009)

preise? preise! kann man denn noch keine ungefähren preise abschätzen?! bittebitte


----------



## Black Evil (2. März 2009)

Genau ! Wir wollen Preise hören !


----------



## RealNBK (5. März 2009)

wie wird eigentlich die kette gespannt? Und warum wird nicht sinniger weise ein Carbon-Drive Riemen verwendet? Bringt gewicht und ruhe!!


----------



## wartungsfrei (5. März 2009)

@RealNBK:

Unsere speziellen Umlenkrollen übernehmen für Euch die Feinarbeit der Kettenspannung vollautomatisch, nachdem sie manuell grob justiert wurde. Kettenverschleiss wird automatisch kompensiert und im Schauglas durch einen Indikator angezeigt. 

Wir haben für unsere Konstruktionen aus verschiedenen Gründen trotzdem auf einen Kettenantrieb gesetzt:
1. Der Zahnriemen eignet sich nicht für vollgefederte Räder 
2. Wir sind noch etwas skeptisch bezüglich der Schlamm-Tauglichkeit des offenen Zahnriemensystems 
3. Die Kette ist ein über viele Jahre perfektioniertes Antriebselement, welches nur darunter leidet, dass seine an und für sich extreme Lebensdauer durch Schmutz und Wasser drastisch herabgesetzt wird. Eine Kette unter gekapselten Bedingungen, wie es in unserem Antrieb der Fall ist, hat hingegen eine sehr hohe Lebensdauer.


----------



## Lucky L. (5. März 2009)

Hallo Wartungsfrei, 
zu Punkt 1.:
Diese Aussage finde ich interessant, weil ich sie nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Wäre schön, wenn Du das mal genauer erläutern könntest!


----------



## Black Evil (5. März 2009)

Leute. Ein Zahnriemen ist ein Kraftübertragungssystem, was entgegen einer Kette mehr im Bereich der kraftschlüssigen Momentenübertragung arbeitet.
Das heißt, für einen schlupffreien Antrieb ist eine höhere Strangspannung notwendig, als bei der Kette.  Dies wiederum bewirkt einen niedrigeren Wirkungsgrad, was grade beim Fahrrad spürbar ist, auch wenn es nur einige wenige Prozent sind. Und das proportional zum übertragenen Moment.
Aus anderen Diskussionen wissen wir, dass schon 2% Wirkungsgradunterschied für einen geübten Fahrer spürbar sind. 
Aus diesen Gründen wird der Zahnriemen am Fahrrad ein Exot bleiben.


----------



## Lucky L. (5. März 2009)

Okay,
kann sein das die Spannung, die bei Verwendung eines Spanners nötig ist, unbrauchbar hoch ausfällt. Beim Hardtail , ein Exzentertretlager oder verschiebbare Ausfallenden vorausgesetzt, braucht man sowas nicht.

(@ Black Evil: Sowohl Ketten als auch Zahnriemen arbeiten formschlüssig!)

gute Nacht zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (17. Mai 2009)

gibts Neuigkeiten ?


----------



## 1st_Parma (8. Juni 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> gibts Neuigkeiten ?


 
Ja, wer den Katz-Newsletter abonniert hat weiß was ich meine. 

Ich bin noch ganz fassungslos vor Glück.


----------



## Black Evil (8. Juni 2009)

..vermutlich wird ein Höllen-Preis unsere Vorfreude dämpfen.

Aber zumindest wissen wir dann, wohin die Reise preislich geht. Dann werd ich schonmal eine Spardose bereitstellen. Ein anderes MTB kommt für mich als Rohloff-Fan schon lange nicht mehr in Frage.


----------



## Joyman (28. Juni 2009)

Der ROLLOUT war am Sonnabend, also gestern. War selber dort, bin auch die beiden Modelle MOOS uns ALP gefahren. Infos zu Technik und Veranstaltung später in der Woche auf mtb-news.

DIE DINGER SIND SO GEIL WIE NIX ANDERES!!!

Einmal Katz - Immer Katz. Punkt. Punkt.

CU, Joyman


----------



## Black Evil (28. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe, du hast reell Fotos gemacht und enthälst uns diese nicht vor !?


----------



## Joyman (29. Juni 2009)

Sicher, Bilder sind im Kasten, werden gepostet!


----------



## wartungsfrei (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe IBC Gemeinde

Wir sind gerade dran, die webseite zu aktualisieren. Die ersten Bilder sind bereits aufgeschaltet und auch die 3D-Animation aller drei Modelle läuft. Gegen Abend werden noch ein paar mehr Informationen zu finden sein.
















hier zu den 3D-animationen: 

Alp

Moos

Reif


Danke allen, speziell jenen, die von weit her angereist sind, um an unserem Rollout teilzunehmen! Hat riesig Spass gemacht mit euch!

einen tollen Sommertag und herzliche Grüsse aus der Urner Bergwelt

Holger


----------



## xXwannabeXx (29. Juni 2009)

Die Bikes sehen auf den 2. Blick gut aus,das Konzept wirkt gut durchdacht.
Nur die Ausstattung lässt zu wünschen übrig.
Gerade ,wenn das Moos eine etwas gewichtsoptimiertere Version darstellt.
Eine Chris King Nabe muss vorne nun wirklich nicht sein und statt der Middleburn Kurbel hätte man auch eine bewährte Shimanokurbel auf einfach umbauen können.
Die Adapter vorne und hinten an den Disc stören die cleane Optik.
Geschraubte Syntace-Griffe an einem leichten Bike sind auch etwas Sinn befreit.


----------



## wartungsfrei (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo xXwannabeXx

Danke für deine Inputs. Du hast natürlich Recht, eine Chris King Nabe und die Syntace Schraubgriffe sind nicht die Teile, die unter den Begriff "Leichtbau" fallen. Leichtbau ist aber auch nicht das was wir wollen. Wir wollen primär Funktionalität, Qualität und Kundenfreundlichkeit, und diese Kriterien erfüllen Chris King und Syntace perfekt. Eine Shimano Kurbel geht Konstruktionsbedingt nicht auf unser System.

Wer sich mit der Ausstattung nicht identifizieren kann, für den gibts natürlcih auch Rahmenkits zur freien Gestaltung und Gewichtsoptimierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (29. Juni 2009)

Bevor es hier in Kleinliche geht :
Wesentlich mehr würde mich interessieren, wie es mit der festen Übersetzung (Kettenblatt-Ritzel) aussieht. Da Viele ja je nach Terrain, selbst bei der Speedhub unterschiedliche Kombinationen fahren, wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, ob man Ritzel bzw. Kettenblatt gegen andersdimensionierte tauschen kann.


----------



## wartungsfrei (29. Juni 2009)

Jein.

Momentan ist 32/13 verbaut. Eine Übersetzung eher im leichten Bereich. Weil wir finden, dass man wesentlich mehr Zeit in den kleinen Gängen fährt und den strengsten Gang nur äusserst selten braucht. Auch für ein Reiserad ist eine eher kleine Übersetzung wünschenswert, dann wenn das schwere Gepäck die Auffahrt auf den Pass erschwert und die Ladung bergab ohnehin für guten Vorschub sorgt, kommt einem ein guter Berggang eher gelegen als ein guter Talgang.

Wir behalten uns aber die Option frei, in Zukunft auf 33/12 wechseln zu können. Momentan ist dies noch nicht verfügbar. Bis dahin erhoffen wir uns auch die neue Version der Speedhub mit der grösseren Bandbreite, womit das Thema wohl hinfällig wird


----------



## xXwannabeXx (29. Juni 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Hallo xXwannabeXx
> 
> Danke für deine Inputs. Du hast natürlich Recht, eine Chris King Nabe und die Syntace Schraubgriffe sind nicht die Teile, die unter den Begriff "Leichtbau" fallen. Leichtbau ist aber auch nicht das was wir wollen. Wir wollen primär Funktionalität, Qualität und Kundenfreundlichkeit, und diese Kriterien erfüllen Chris King und Syntace perfekt. Eine Shimano Kurbel geht Konstruktionsbedingt nicht auf unser System.
> 
> Wer sich mit der Ausstattung nicht identifizieren kann, für den gibts natürlcih auch Rahmenkits zur freien Gestaltung und Gewichtsoptimierung



Gibts es schon vorraussichtliche Preise für die Rahmenkits?
Wird es ein Modell geben ,welches mit einer Shimano ,sprich Hollowtech2 Kurbel fahrbar sein wird?


----------



## Micha-L (29. Juni 2009)

Für die Frage nach den Preisen (im Speziellen fürs Alp komplett) muss ich nun auch mal wieder meinen Account reaktivieren. 

Sehen gut aus die Teile


----------



## Black Evil (29. Juni 2009)

Gennerell wären Preisinfos sehr wünschenwert. Mich würde zB der Preis für den nackten Alp-Rahmen interessieren.


----------



## Joyman (30. Juni 2009)

Moin an die Interessierten an den Preisen.

Diese gibt es nur direkt bei den Brüdern Katz in Altdorf, d.h. Ihr müsst mindestens dort anrufen.

Preise für ALP, MOOS, REIF und je zwei Rahmensets(mit und ohne Antriebsstrng), stehen fest.

Vorlauf für Kaufinteressenten: 6 Wochen ab Bestelleingang.

Grüße

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (30. Juni 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Gennerell wären Preisinfos sehr wünschenwert. Mich würde zB der Preis für den nackten Alp-Rahmen interessieren.



die willst du gar nicht wissen, denn komplette bikes liegen jenseits der 5000 euro grenze. das reiserad soll 5400,-- euro kosten.


----------



## wartungsfrei (30. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen

Die Angabe von saturno betreffend des Reif ist definitiv zu hoch. 

Der Grund weshalb wir keine Preise angeben und nur auf persönliche anfrage mitteilen ist der, dass wir uns - wie die Ausstattung vermuten lässt - im Hochpreissegment bewegen. Unsere bikes argumentieren nicht mit "es ist 50 gramm leichter als im Vorjahr" , sondern KATZ Bikes stecken derart voller raffinierter Details, dass man sie auf einem Bild gar nicht sehen kann. Erst der Besuch bei einem Fachhändler und eine Testfahrt bringt Klarheit ins Dunkel, zeigt dem Anwender, was er wirklich für einen Nutzen im Alltag hat. Nutzen, die ihm effektiv spürbare Vorteile bringen.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juni 2009)

Wieso hat das Alp auf der Webseite 2 verschiedene Bremsscheiben? Absolutes NoGo bei einem Bike in der Preisklasse.


----------



## wartungsfrei (30. Juni 2009)

weil es die Rohloffscheibe von Magura in ø180mm nur in einer gelochten Version gibt


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juni 2009)

Dann verbaut vorne die gleiche gelochte Scheibe, aber nicht 2 verschiedene Scheiben.


----------



## RCO (30. Juni 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wieso hat das Alp auf der Webseite 2 verschiedene Bremsscheiben? Absolutes NoGo bei einem Bike in der Preisklasse.




Da wird die ganze Zeit nach Innovation gerufen und hält sich dabei mit den Bremsscheiben in nicht Partnerlook auf 
Ist nichts gegen dich pers., aber deine Aussage steht hier stellvertretend für die Bikeforen und deren Tenor.

@Wartungsfrei: Ich find die Bikes gelungen und gehen mM nach in diesem Segment in die richtige Richtung. 

Innovate or die!


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. Juni 2009)

Hä?! Warum darf das nicht? Funktioniert doch. Wenn man will nimmt man halt die Trickstuff 200er Scheibe, auch wenn man es nicht braucht.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juni 2009)

RCO schrieb:


> @Wartungsfrei: Ich find die Bikes gelungen und gehen mM nach in diesem Segment in die richtige Richtung.



Da stimm ich Dir absolut zu. Die Bikes sind genial. Mir ist halt nur die Kleinigkeit der unterschiedlichen Scheiben aufgefallen.


----------



## playbike (30. Juni 2009)

Wo liegen den die Gewichte des Alp?


----------



## freddy_walker (30. Juni 2009)

Joyman schrieb:


> Sicher, Bilder sind im Kasten, werden gepostet!


 
Däumchen dreh'...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toxie (30. Juni 2009)

http://www.flowzone.ch/index.php?c=news&id=658 hier gibt es noch ein paar Bilder der Eröffnung vom Samstag. Echt superschöne und sehr clever konstruierte Bikes!


----------



## Black Evil (30. Juni 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Der Grund weshalb wir keine Preise angeben und nur auf persönliche anfrage mitteilen ist der, dass wir uns - wie die Ausstattung vermuten lässt - im Hochpreissegment bewegen.



Dieses Argument trifft vieleicht für absolute Bike-Laien zu, aber ich denke jeder hier ist sich bewußt darüber, welche Vorteile er mit diesen Rädern hat.
Was macht ihr denn, wenn ich bei euch anrufe und die Preise hier im Forum einstelle ? Oder macht ihr die Preise individuell nach Nase ?

So könnte Rohloff ja auch hingehen und seine Preise nur auf Anfrage nennen. Wäre schon ziemlich merkwürdig oder fast sogar albern.

Also tut mir leid, aber dass finde ich absoluten Blödsinn und passt nicht zu eurer konsequenten Konstruktion. Es handelt sich ja schließlich nicht um Maßanfertigungen.


----------



## RCO (30. Juni 2009)

@BlackEvil: zeig mir doch HIER einen genannten Preis...
So von wegen Hochpreissegment und albern 
Und ja, man kennt den Preis für einen DBS.
Auch wenn er nicht genannt wird...
Somit Poste den Preis und sei damit zufrieden.

Geniesst die Sonne und Gruss!


----------



## Blumenhummer (30. Juni 2009)

RCO schrieb:


> zeig mir doch HIER einen genannten Preis...



Der Vergleich hinkt dann doch gewaltig, meinst Du nicht?


----------



## Joyman (30. Juni 2009)

Hier mein kleiner Bericht vom Rollout. Leider hab´ ich so meine Probleme mit den Bildern, die ich ja gern in den Text stellen würde, wie die der Schreiber auf den anderen Seiten, doch irgendwie bin ich zu blöd... , doch die Bilder reiche ich nach, wenn ich den Dreh raus hab...kann sich nur um Jahre handeln, also bitte etwas Geduld!

EINMAL KATZ  IMMER KATZ
oder
Lasst die KATZe aus dem Sack
oder
OHNE MOOS NIX LOS
oder
MOOS  DIE RAUB-KATZe
etc  etc  etc

Schon, als mir vor Monaten erstmals Bilder und technische Details aus dem Internet bekannt wurden, war ich Feuer und Flamme!
Was das bedeutet: ein gekapselter Antrieb, der Antriebsstrang trennbar vom Hinterrad, immer saubere Sachen, immer saubere Finger, keine Einstellungen am Schaltwerk, keine verbogenen Ausfallenden, ...mir schwirren die ganze Zeit, ja, auch am Tage, die Bilder der Bikes und besonders des Hinterbaues mit dem charakteristischen Logo von KATZ durch den Kopf...meine Hände fahren über den glänzenden Lack und wollen immer wieder das Hinterrad aus- und wieder einbauen: das klappt so leicht, so gut... und so weiter und so fort... Träume?

Nein, wie mein Besuch des Rollouts in Altdorf am Vierwaldstätter See in der Schweiz zeigt.

Da sind sie nun, die Erfinder dieser genialen Umsetzung von zu Ende gedachten Anforderungen an ein alltagstaugliches, sportliches und absolutes Spass-Fahrrad: Karsten und Holger Katz mit dem neuen MOOS.
Als deren Eltern vor mehr als vier Jahrzehnten in die Schweiz auswanderten, konnten sie nicht ahnen, was da in ihren Söhnen heranwuchs  kamen sie doch oft genug mit zerschundenen Hosen und unglücklichen Gesichtern von ihren Mountainbiketouren nach Hause... um dann vor etwa vier Jahren das auszutüfteln, weswegen ich von Hamburg hierher gekommen war und sich mittlerweile in der Wirklichkeit und über´s Internet viele viele Menschen den Kopf zerbrechen, ob das denn alles so klappt.

Die Firma befindet sich in einem kleinen Gewebepark, dem Q4, in Altdorf, in unmittelbarer Nähe zu steilen Rampen, Trails in der Umgebung und den in der zweiten Reihe stehenden Dreitausendern der Urner Alpen.

Das Ambiente könnte als formal-kreativ beschrieben werden. Die im Untergeschoß befindliche Bar liefert den nötigen flüssigen und festen Treibstoff für die Denk- und Testarbeit.

Im Innenhof treffe ich dann die Brüder bei letzten Vorbereitungen für die Präsdentation.
Je ein REIF, ALP und das ganz neue MOOS sind zu sehen, und sie sehen spitze aus!

Einige staunende Runden um die Räder später ergeben sich die ersten Fragen:
Was wiegt denn so ein Rad?
Geht das Rad denn ohne Werkzeug wirklich auszubauen?
Wo ist der Trick mit der Kettenführung?

Nun, die Antworten ließen nicht auf sich warten.

Die Gewichte sind, absolut und im Wortsinne, tragbar.


Das MOOS, konzipiert als Marathon- Alpencross- (weniger, doch brauchbar)CC-Bike mit 120mm Federweg vorn und hinten wiegt ohne Pedale 12,3kg.


Das ALP, mit 140mm Federweg vo/hi ist als All-Mountain ausgelegt und wiegt 13,8kg.


Letzlich wiegt das REIF, das Reise/Pendlerrad unter den Dreien, 14,6kg.

Nun kommen wir schon zu den Innereien.
Zu Auffrischung: der Antrieb wird mittels Kette(Rohloff SLT99) und der modifizierten 14-Gang Speedhub Nabe von Rohloff bewerkstelligt.
Die Kette läuft in einem komplett geschlossenen System. Dadurch ist sie den äußeren Umständen, wie der Witterung, Bodenbeschaffenheit und Schmiermittelverlust entzogen.
Die Dichtungen liegen, wie in den Kugellagern der Federung, als O-Ring-Schleifdichtungen vor.
Somit ist das Rad auch für Bachdurchfahrten durchaus tauglich.
Die Abdeckung des Kettenblattes steht fest und ist in der Serie mittels eines Faltenbalges mit der hohlen Kettenstrebe verbunden.

Als Kurbel kommen die xxx von Middleburn zum Einsatz.

Die Nabe, im Rahmen mit einem normalen Schnellspanner fixiert, wird über eine Kupplung angesteuert, die ein Hauptteil der genialen wartungsfreundlichen Lösung darstellt.

Diese ermöglicht es innerhalb kürzester Zeit, das Hinterrad auszubauen. Meine geschätzte Zeit, sowohl Holger, als auch Karsten ließen sich Zeit, damit alle Umstehenden die Technik gut sehen konnten, dürfte bei etwa 15 Sekunden liegen. Schneller ist sicher drin, denn wenn das geübt ist, flutscht das.

Der Ausbau erfolgt so:
Das Rad auf den Kopf stellen, den Justierbolzen eindrehen, die Kurbel ist die rastende Position drehen, die Züge der Rohloff-Nabe trennen, aus dem Gegenhalter clippen, den Schnellspanner öffnen, aus dem Gewinde drehen und das Rad mit einem Ruck aus dem Hinterbau ziehen. Die Kette bleibt am Rahmen. Sie ist nicht einmal zu sehen. Die Finger bleiben sauber. Einfach  Genial  Gut.
Der Einbau geht natürlich ebenso schnell und clean vonstatten.

Neben dem gekapselten Antrieb gibt es den Verschleißmesser, ein im Hinterbau eingelassenes Fenster (siehe Bild), welches der Fahrerin/dem Fahrer anzeigt, wann es Zeit wird, die Kette zu wechseln.
Diese wird dann, mit ausgebautem Rad und geöffnetem Antrieb als geschlossene Kette durch den Kettenkasten geführt, aufgelegt und gespannt. Dieses Prozedere wurde nicht gezeigt, wäre wohl doch zu aufwändig, soll aber nicht länger als 10min dauern. Witzig finde ich die Bebilderung der Anzeige: ist die Kette ok, grinst das Männchen, ist sie gelängt, zeigt das Köpfchen ein angestrengtes Gesicht.
Weitere technische Details:
Die Dichtungen sind komplett doppelt  gedichtet, d.h. dass sich auf jeder Seite eines Kugellagers tatsächlich zwei Dichtungen befinden. Zum Einen die vom Hersteller der Lager, als auch die zusätzlich angebrachte O-Ring Dichtung à la Katz. Und das bei JEDEM Lager der Lagerung.
Sogar der Rahmen erhielt ein Dach über der oberen Wippenlagerung, um dieser mehr Schutz zu geben.
Die Sattelstütze, und damit der Eingang ins Sattelrohr, ist mit dem Syntace-Abstreifer vor den Eindringen von Schmutz weitgehend geschützt. 

Der Steuersatz ist semi-integriert, somit auch aus dem Wasser- und Matscheinflussbereich.

Die genauen Daten der angebauten Parts finden sich bei www.katz-bikes.com auf der Seite.

Nun zu den Fahreindrücken.
Vorab sei gesagt, dass ich selbst einen Eingelenker fahre, mich also den auftretenden Antriebseinflüssen durchaus ausgeliefert fühle.
Fühlte, muss ich sagen, denn weder im ersten, noch in irgendeinem der 13 anderen Gänge sind solche von mir erspürt worden. Die Längung der Kette beläuft sich im komplett eingefederten Zustand auf minimale 0,4  0,5 mm, was durch die vordere der beiden Umlenkrollen kompensiert wird.
Das MOOS, wie auch das ALP fuhren sich beide vollkommen neutral, nie war etwas in den Pedalen zu spüren, egal ob steil bergauf über dicke Wasserrinnen, oder bergab über Stock und Stein. Also eine perfekte Kinematik, die den Reifen nach hinten/oben bewegt, wenn er auf ein Hindernis strösst.
Ich fühlte mich einfach sowas von getragen, dass ich vollkommen überhörte, DASS DA NIX ZU HÖREN WAR!

Das ist wohl die größte, sozusagen UN-ER-HÖRTE Errungenschaft, dass der Antrieb außer einem leichten Schnurren an der unteren Wahrnehmungsgrenze, keinen Laut von sich gibt.
Wenn´s rumpelt, unter den Reifen, dann klappert nix. Wenn´s rummst, unter dem Chassis, weil ein Brocken sich querlegt, klappert nix. Im Wiegetritt mit Lockout: klappert nix.
So könnte das Katz, egal welches, auch KLAPPERNIX genannt werden, es ist wirklich erstaunlich, wie spät ich das bemerkte, doch um so toller. 

So ist endlich ein bereinigtes Genussbiken auf ALLEN Wegen möglich, und man hat das Gefühl der totalen Freiheit auf dem Rad!

FAZIT:
Wenn ich alles bedenke, Robustheit, Wartungsfreundlichkeit, weniger anfallende Reparaturen, weniger anfallendes Material, Stille..., dann ist auch der Preis mehr als gerechtfertigt. Dieser ist allerdings nur auf Anfrage bei Katz direkt erfahrbar.

Also, wie schon geschrieben: EINMAL KATZ  IMMER KATZ! Jawohl!

Den Brüdern sei enormer Erfolg beschieden, und auch ich werde, so es mein Sparschwein hergibt, bald zwei MOOS zusammen mit meiner Frau durch den Hamburger Wald jagen...

Beste Grüße nach Altdorf, 
von Rainer aus Hamburg


----------



## RCO (30. Juni 2009)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt dann doch gewaltig, meinst Du nicht?




Naja, bei der Argumentation von BlackEvil, lass ich mich mal nicht auf ne Debatte über Vergleiche ein... und darauf war es letztendlich bezogen.


----------



## Joyman (1. Juli 2009)

..Brauche unbedingt Hilfe mit dem Posten der Bilder... Ich werde ja unglaubwürdig... WER KANN SCHNELL HELFEN??? BIN KONFUS!!!


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Juli 2009)

wo sind denn die bilder?


----------



## Black Evil (1. Juli 2009)

-Ganz oben auf dieser Seite dem Link "Fotoalben" folgen (Rechtsklick-in neuem Tab öffnen) -hier im gelben Querbalken "Meine Seite" aufrufen.
-dann steht dort "Biler hier hochladen"-->klick
-jetzt die Fotos von der Festplatte auswählen
-mit "upload" hochladen
-anschließend kannst du unter der Foto-Detailansicht den BBCode einschalten und diesen direkt kopieren und in den Post einfügen.

"mittleres Bild" dürfte besser sein als Thumnail. Wie man ganz große Fotos einfügt weiß ich jedoch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joyman (1. Juli 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> wo sind denn die bilder?



Ja bei mir auf dem Rechner, und das in leider 3,4MB Größe


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Juli 2009)

Joyman schrieb:


> Ja bei mir auf dem Rechner, und das in leider 3,4MB Größe



dann so:



Black Evil schrieb:


> -Ganz oben auf dieser Seite dem Link "Fotoalben" folgen (Rechtsklick-in neuem Tab öffnen) -hier im gelben Querbalken "Meine Seite" aufrufen.
> -dann steht dort "Biler hier hochladen"-->klick
> -jetzt die Fotos von der Festplatte auswählen
> -mit "upload" hochladen
> ...



na es gibt auch bei den bbcodes einen für große bilder


----------



## Joyman (1. Juli 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> -Ganz oben auf dieser Seite dem Link "Fotoalben" folgen (Rechtsklick-in neuem Tab öffnen) -hier im gelben Querbalken "Meine Seite" aufrufen.
> -dann steht dort "Biler hier hochladen"-->klick
> -jetzt die Fotos von der Festplatte auswählen
> -mit "upload" hochladen
> ...



So weit so gut. Muss nur die Bildgröße anpassen, die sind alle mit 10MP zu groß...M***, hast Du ´ne schnelle Idee zur Anpassung der Größe?


----------



## Joyman (1. Juli 2009)

Also noch ´n Test, dann geht´s gleich los...;-)


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Juli 2009)

hast du nen bildbearbeitungsprogramm aufm rechner? z.b. paint.net?
normales paint reicht nich...

aber eigentlich werden die bilder beim hochladen immer auf 1024x768 verkleinert, dauert halt nur ewig lange.
und du kannst bestimmt nich alle auf einmal hochladen.

test in groß:


----------



## Joyman (1. Juli 2009)

Der schöne DT Swiss Carbon Dämpfer am MOOS



 

Der Antrieb von links. Gut zu sehen: die Aufnahme für die Drehmomentabstützung und der Gegenhalter mit der Haltefeder für die Züge.





Und hier die Vorderansicht des Lenkers beim Moos.

Weitere Bilder folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joyman (1. Juli 2009)

Hier ist das ALP. Leider eines der wenigen Bildern davon, da ich schon subjektiviert auf´s Moos geschaltet war...


----------



## Joyman (1. Juli 2009)

Hier die Farbpalette und nochmals das ALP von links und als VR Detail...




Links die Farben für den Rohrsatz, in der Mitte die für die Outlines des Schriftzuges und rechts die des Schraubensatzes.


----------



## Black Evil (1. Juli 2009)

Hast du auch den Antrieb fotografiert ?


----------



## zingel (1. Juli 2009)




----------



## aggressor2 (1. Juli 2009)

zingel schrieb:


>



uuuhhh...das is aber böse...
täuscht das, oder ist das hr wirklich so dezentral im hinterbau?


----------



## zingel (1. Juli 2009)

hab ich auch gedacht


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Juli 2009)

das gibts nichmal bei herstellern, die ihre preise öffentlich bekannt geben...................................


----------



## saturno (1. Juli 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> das gibts nichmal bei herstellern, die ihre preise öffentlich bekannt geben...................................



des keehrt so


----------



## wartungsfrei (1. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, aber sollte so nicht sein. Unsere Einspeichfirma hat nicht bedacht, dass unser Rohloffrad asymmetrisch eingespeicht wird. Wir haben es im enormen Stress vor der Ausstellung nur ein wenig rüberzentriert. Wird natürlich so nicht ausgeliefert. Es wird zentrisch im Rahmen sein. Tja, das sind eben sogenannte "Messebikes". Da ist ab und zu mal etwas noch nicht so, wie es sein soll.

Aber scharf beobachtet


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Juli 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber sollte so nicht sein. Unsere Einspeichfirma hat nicht bedacht, dass unser Rohloffrad asymmetrisch eingespeicht wird. Wir haben es im enormen Stress vor der Ausstellung nur ein wenig rüberzentriert. Wird natürlich so nicht ausgeliefert. Es wird zentrisch im Rahmen sein. Tja, das sind eben sogenannte "Messebikes". Da ist ab und zu mal etwas noch nicht so, wie es sein soll.
> 
> Aber scharf beobachtet



krieg ich dafür jetz so ein fahrrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (1. Juli 2009)

zingel schrieb:


>


 ist das ne geile Maschine!


----------



## Black Evil (1. Juli 2009)

Aha...die Rohloff ist beim Katz-Konzept asynchron eingespeicht. Das ist aber ein überaus wichtiger Hinweis.


----------



## Blumenhummer (1. Juli 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Unsere Einspeichfirma hat nicht bedacht, dass unser Rohloffrad asymmetrisch eingespeicht wird.





Die verschiedenen Rottöne beißen sich nach meinem Empfinden recht heftig. 

Da hätte eine schwarze oder weiße Vorderradnabe vermutlich besser gepasst.

P.S. Wird die Speedhub nicht seit einiger Zeit in Eloxalfarben angeboten?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2009)

Warum kommt eigentlich keine Speedhub mit externer Schaltbox zum Einsatz?


----------



## wartungsfrei (1. Juli 2009)

@Blumenhummer: Die Speedhub ist eloxiert. Eloxal ist je nach Hersteller recht unterschiedlich. Wir arbeiten absichtlich mit mehreren Rottönen, damit das Gesamtbild harmonischer wirkt (Speedhub und King Nabe sind eh unterschiedlich, also lieber noch ein paar andere Rottöne dazugeben, das wirkt besser, da nicht eine einzige Differenz ins Auge sticht. Schau dir die Natur an. Da gibt es Grüntöne, die absolut nicht zusammenpassen. Im Gesamtbild mit weiteren Grüntönen aber siehts doch wieder schön aus.) 

@wahltho: Schaltbox ist teurer, schwerer, exponiert (abreissen), optisch suboptimal und vom Schaltgefühl gummig und mit mehr Spiel. Die Interne Ansteuerung ist clean und schön knackig. Gegenfrage: was spricht FÜR die Schaltbox?


----------



## Black Evil (1. Juli 2009)

Der hauptsächliche Grund für die externe Schaltansteuerung ist der, dass nicht jede Scheibenbremse mit der internen Variante harmoniert.
Aus diesem Grund scheint mir beim Katz-Konzept auch eine spezielle Halterung in der Nähe der Bremsscheibe zu sein.

Generell wohl konstruktionsabhängig. Auch dürfen sich zumindest Zuggegenhalter und Radachse nicht relativ bewegen. Schätze mal, dies ist bei Viergelenker nicht unbedingt gegeben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: was spricht FÜR die Schaltbox?



Gute Frage - Ich bin seit 2001 Speedhub-(only-)Fahrer und habe ausschliesslich Speedhubs mit externer Schaltbox. Ich bin mit dem Schaltverhalten sehr zufrieden. Zum Schaltverhalten der internen Ansteuerung kann ich nichts sagen.

Gewicht und Preis sind sicherlich ein Argument die interne Ansteuerung. Ich glaube, dass die externe Schaltbox die Züge besser gegen Schmutz schützt und die Rad(de-)montage damit sehr leicht ist.

Bzgl. der "Exponiertheit" der externen Schaltbox habe ich noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich bin ausgesprochener Vielfahrer und lasse es auch gerne mal krachen.

Euer Konzept des vollgekapselten Antriebs verfolge ich schon länger und halte es schlichtweg für bahnbrechend


----------



## Blumenhummer (1. Juli 2009)

Ich kenne die Speedhub mit externer Schaltbox und mit interner Ansteuerung. Das Schaltgefühl mit beiden Varianten empfinde ich als relativ ähnlich. Wenn es sich technisch realisieren lässt, würde ich aus optischen Gründen in jedem Fall die Version mit interner Ansteuerung bevorzugen. Umso bedauerlicher ist es, dass es zur Montage des Bremssattels im vorliegenden Fall eines Adapters bedarf. 

@wartungsfrei: Vielen Dank für Deine Erläuterungen! Auf den Fotos sah es für mich so aus, als sei die Speedhub nicht eloxiert, sondern pulverbeschichtet. Rot finde ich als Akzentfarbe klasse. Allerdings versuche ich persönlich immer, die verwendete Akzentfarbe so einheitlich wie möglich zu halten. Das ist aber sicherlich Geschmackssache...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> ...Eine Kette unter gekapselten Bedingungen, wie es in unserem Antrieb der Fall ist, hat hingegen eine sehr hohe Lebensdauer.



 Was man spätestens weiß, wenn man als Kind/Jugendlicher mal ein Hollandrad mit Kettenkasten geprügelt und geschunden hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

@Wartungsfrei:

Noch eine Frage: Man könnte doch eigentlich theoretisch selbst auch eine Speedhub mit externer Schaltbox verbauen, oder?


----------



## Sahnie (2. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was man spätestens weiß, wenn man als Kind/Jugendlicher mal ein Hollandrad mit Kettenkasten geprügelt und geschunden hat




Jo, aber lieber einmal im Jahr die Ritzel und Kette wechseln als bei einem wartungsfreien Hollandrad den Schlauch.


----------



## Joyman (2. Juli 2009)

@waltho

Sicher, kannst Du machen, dann ist allerdings der Zugaussenhalte in der Nähe des Ausfallendes "zuviel", doch denn kann man abschrauben (siehe Bild). Auch werden sich die Züge dann exponiert in Richtung Boden/Dreck/etc. vom Anschlag weg nach unten beugen, bis sie letztendlich an der Schaltbox ankommen. Wie weit das der gezeigten Lösung entfernt, musst Du ausprobieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Jo, aber lieber einmal im Jahr die Ritzel und Kette wechseln als bei einem wartungsfreien Hollandrad den Schlauch.



Deshalb gab es ja auch soviele Hollandräder ohne Kettenkasten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

Joyman schrieb:


> Auch werden sich die Züge dann exponiert in Richtung Boden/Dreck/etc.



Ich meine natürlich ein Aufbau mit durchgehendem Aussenzug und zusätzlichem Schutz gegen Nässe/Dreck an den Einstellschrauben via Schrumpfschlauchhülsen


----------



## Black Evil (2. Juli 2009)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Jo, aber lieber einmal im Jahr die Ritzel und Kette wechseln als bei einem wartungsfreien Hollandrad den Schlauch.



*Oooooooh jaaaaaa !!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joyman (2. Juli 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> *Oooooooh jaaaaaa !!!!*



KLeines Off-Topic:
Für die Reparatur der Schläuche der Holland-Bikels gab´s und gibt´s doch die Spannzange um den Hinterbau aufzuBIEGEN... bbbbrrrrrrrrrrrr.....ggggrrrrrrääääässsslich....


----------



## freddy_walker (2. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Wartungsfrei:
> 
> Noch eine Frage: Man könnte doch eigentlich theoretisch selbst auch eine Speedhub mit externer Schaltbox verbauen, oder?



Zitat von der Katz HP:

*Kann ich die Schaltbox anbauen?*

 Ja. Mit den entsprechenden Teilen ist sie anbaubar. 





Gruß, F.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Alamo (6. Juli 2009)

Ist die Anzahl der Eurozeichen vielleicht die Anzahl der Tausend-Euro-Scheine, die man ausgeben muss...? Würde Sinn machen


----------



## freddy_walker (7. Juli 2009)

Alamo schrieb:


> Ist die Anzahl der Eurozeichen vielleicht die Anzahl der Tausend-Euro-Scheine, die man ausgeben muss...? Würde Sinn machen


 
So ist es... :-(

Gruß, F.


----------



## goegolo (7. Juli 2009)

Schade, dass um das Pricing so ein Geheimnis gemacht und auf der Webseite keine Verkaufsplattform angeboten wird. 

Sind die Rahmen schon einem Dauertest unterzogen woden? Wie gestaltet Katz seine Vertrags- und Garantiebestimmungen? Werden die Katz-Bikes schon mit der leichteren Rohloff ausgeliefert oder befindet sich die noch in der Konstruktionsphase?


----------



## probschdi (7. Juli 2009)

so wie das moos auf der internetseite abgebildet ist, soll es ca. 6890 â¬ kosten. rahmenkit groÃ 5190 â¬, rahmenkit klein 4190 â¬. ganz schÃ¶n Ã¼ppig, finde ich.


----------



## Micha-L (7. Juli 2009)

probschdi schrieb:


> so wie das moos auf der internetseite abgebildet ist, soll es ca. 6890  kosten. rahmenkit groß 5190 , rahmenkit klein 4190 . ganz schön üppig, finde ich.



OMG... da würde ich meine Preise aber auch geheim halten wollen


----------



## Alamo (7. Juli 2009)

6890â¬... 
Wenn ich das auf ein konventionelles Bike plus Wartungskosten/VerschleiÃteile etc. umrechne, bin ich mit dem sicherlich lÃ¤nger unterwegs.


----------



## Black Evil (8. Juli 2009)

....also wenn die Preise echt stimmen, kann man verstehen, dass die nicht auf der Seite stehen. Selbst wenn man bedenkt, dass die Räder bzw. die Rahmen nicht in Taiwan geschweißt werden, so sind die Preise tatsächlich etwas knackig. Mit soviel habe ich auch nicht gerechnet. 
Wenn da mal nicht etwas zu hoch gepokert wurde. Ich meine - irgendjemand muß die Teile ja auch kaufen. Die zwei ,drei Ärzte oder Manager die sich ohne zu zucken so ein Rad bestellen machen den Kohl schließlich auch nicht fett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn man beim Moos Rahmenkit den DT Carbondämpfer, die Rohloff, die Middleburns und die Kette abzieht, kostet der nackte Rahmen noch um die 3300 Euro. Und das find ich für einen solch aufwändigen Swiss-Made-Rahmen durchaus i.O.


----------



## probschdi (8. Juli 2009)

der mehrpreis soll sich durch die nicht nötigen wartungskosten und den fehlenden austausch der verschleißteile je nach fahrleistung nach 1 - 2,5 jahren rechnen. das würde sich allerdings nur auf kette, ritzel und kettenblätter beziehen. wartung an dämpfer, gabel und laufrädern bleibt bestehen. und mal ehrlich, wer macht ne dämpfer- oder gabelwartung, solange es funktioniert. bei meinem rennrad zum beispiel hab ich nach 10 000 km nur die kette gewechselt und alles funktioniert problemlos. das teil ist mittlerweile verkauft und rollt noch immer ohne austausch. nach 5000 km wechselt doch keiner kette, ritzelpaket und kettenblätter, oder doch?


----------



## Gorth (8. Juli 2009)

Oh doch... eher früher. Ketten halten bei mir selten länger als 1000 km. Wenn ich nichts vorher getauscht habe, war nach 5000 km definitiv der ganze Antrieb hin.


----------



## probschdi (8. Juli 2009)

is bei mir noch nie passiert. und ich hab auch schon mehrere bikes über die 10000-km-marke gefahren. nen kompletten antrieb hab ich noch nie wechseln müssen. funktionierte alles prima. deswegen kann ich das nich nachvollziehen.


----------



## oldman (8. Juli 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> Wenn man beim Moos Rahmenkit den DT Carbondämpfer, die Rohloff, die Middleburns und die Kette abzieht, *kostet der nackte Rahmen noch um die 3300 Euro. Und das find ich für einen solch aufwändigen Swiss-Made-Rahmen durchaus i.O.*



hmmm, eher nicht, das uebersteigt die Herstellungskosten um das 2-3 fache. Ist nur gerechtfertigt, wenn die Ihre R&D Kosten komplett mit reinrechnen.
3300 ist ein stolzer Preis, dafuer kriegt man ein Moots Titan Fullsuspension. Das nur so nebenbei.

Das Katz Teil finde ich sehr interessant, aeusserst innovativ und gelungen - das wird allerdings ein Rohrkrepierer, wenn die bei dieser Preispolitik bleiben. Sowas muss in Gross-Serie gehen, sonst stirbt's nen Exotentod und am Ende kauft sich irgendein Grosser die Patente, siehe diverse Innovationen in dieser Branche. Geld wird mit Volumen verdient.


----------



## goegolo (8. Juli 2009)

@oldman: Dem muss ich zustimmen. Zudem frage ich mich, ob ein solch kleines Unternehmen über Jahre die Ersatzteilversorgung sicher stellen kann. Über die Garantielaufzeit haben wir noch nichts gehört, bei dem Preis wäre lebenslang durchaus angemessen. 

@probschdi: Schon mal eine Kette unter Schmutzeinwirkung gefahren? Auf der Straße bei Sonnenschein halten die bestimmt lange


----------



## Flanschbob (8. Juli 2009)

fÃ¼r den preis lohnt es echt nicht.
ein fully mit rohloff und kettenspanner macht fast genauso wenig probleme, dass sich die einsprungen durch verschleiÃ ja nie rechnen werden.

ich hÃ¤tte mit der hÃ¤lfte, also etwa 3500â¬ gerechnet. dann wÃ¤rs angesichts komfort und originalitÃ¤t ja zu vertreten gewesen.


----------



## F.O.B. (8. Juli 2009)

Für Leute, die sich schon die Kosten für's Auto sparen, werden in dieser Preisklasse bestimmt keine Rechnung "Rohloff mit und ohne Kettenkasten" aufmachen.
Das schlüssigste Konzept ist das Reif, weil dort keine Federelmente sind, die Wartungskosten verursachen. Hier könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass sich trotz "selbstbewuster Preispolitik" sich einige Interessenten gegen Nicolai, Nöll, Utopia und Tout Terrain aber für das Reif entscheiden.
Bei den Fullies hingegen sehr ich bei den o.g. Preisen schwarz. Warum werden keine Magura MX-Federbeine verbaut?


----------



## idworker (8. Juli 2009)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> für den preis lohnt es echt nicht.
> ein fully mit rohloff und kettenspanner macht fast genauso wenig probleme, dass sich die einsprungen durch verschleiß ja nie rechnen werden.
> 
> ich hätte mit der hälfte, also etwa 3500 gerechnet. dann wärs angesichts komfort und originalität ja zu vertreten gewesen.



die preise sind echt zu heftig. Da gibt ja fast zwei alpine rohler von idworx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radmann (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte meine Schmerzgrenze auf 5000 gesetzt und war auch ziemlich scharf auf so ein Teil.
Aber jetzt mal ehrlich: Wir werden schon ganz schön abgezockt. Schaut euch doch mal an, was man mit Motor für nur 200  mehr bekommt:
klick
Ich denke, ich bin raus. Bis zum Lottogewinn.


----------



## probschdi (8. Juli 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> @probschdi: Schon mal eine Kette unter Schmutzeinwirkung gefahren? Auf der Straße bei Sonnenschein halten die bestimmt lange



ich fahre auch mtb. die kette wird gepflegt und dann hält die lange.


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Juli 2009)

Meine Ketten halten nie mehr als 800km am MTB und ist dann zu lang...


----------



## SchwarzSilber (8. Juli 2009)

Auch bei den genannten Preisen dürfte der Hersteller Katz Bike nicht so schnell in die Gewinnzone fahren. Und wenn: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Nur Innovationen bringen uns technisch weiter. Wer weiß: Vielleicht gibt es bald Nachahmer oder sollte man besser sagen: Trittbrettfahrer mit niedrigeren Preisen für diese Technik. Unsere Mopperei, wegen der Preise, sollten wir uns sparen  der Markt wird einiges regeln. Selbst hatte ich schon Bauchschmerzen mit 3000  für mein letztes Rohloff-Hardteil. Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Vernünftige Investitionen lohnen sich in der Regel. Lediglich an einen günstigen Verkauf ist ab solchen Preisen nicht mehr zu denken.


----------



## Flanschbob (8. Juli 2009)

SchwarzSilber schrieb:


> Trittbrettfahrer mit niedrigeren Preisen für diese Technik.




ein technisch ähnliches konzept an einem starrbike oder hardtail mit alfine und disc für ca. 1000
das wäre ein konzept für alle städter, trekker und auch "light-mtb'ler"

würde mich sehr freuen, dann gäbe es weniger völlig verrostete ketten die fast bis auf den boden hängen weil sie möglichst weit weg von der schlecht eingestellten sram s7 wegwollen.


----------



## Joyman (8. Juli 2009)

Ich trotze der Heulerei ums Geld: ich kauf´mir eins. Sicher. Und Bestellungen sind Einige eingegangen!

Autos sind neu immer noch teurer und machen nur Dreck, bringen Menschen unter die Erde...und KATZ machen Spass und bringen Menschen in die Natur!

Denkt mal an die ersten Computer. Die waren sauschweinemegateuer und gekauft hat sie doch jemand, sogar schon 1985!
Und erst das IPhone. Kostet, nur mit Grundgebühr, 1mille und doch sind alle scharf drauf, und es ist nur ein Telefon mit Bildchen drauf!

Wie gesagt, die Höhe des Preises ist hier Nebensache. Und mit der Garantie haben wir hier sicher rührige Herzblutler am Drücker, die Fehler 1. vermeiden und 2. sicher schnellstens und kulant beheben, sollten sie auftreten!

Jedenfalls ist die Qualität der gezeigten Rahmen über jeden Zweifel erhaben, wenn ich auch keinen aufgesägt und unter dem Rasterelektronenmikroskop hatte 

Also: ab zur Bank, besser kann ich mein Geld nicht anlegen!

Herzliche Grüße aus dem Gewitter-Norden-Hamburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joyman (8. Juli 2009)

@idworker

Mal so als (nicht ganz ernst gemeinte) Idee: stifte doch einfach zwei Deiner Bikes, dann haste mit dem Moos eins, was vier aufwiegt!

Always a good trail

wünscht

Joyman


----------



## saturno (8. Juli 2009)

probschdi schrieb:


> so wie das moos auf der internetseite abgebildet ist, soll es ca. 6890  kosten. rahmenkit groß 5190 , rahmenkit klein 4190 . ganz schön üppig, finde ich.



tja leute ohne moos nix los


----------



## radmann (8. Juli 2009)

Heißt doch: Ohne Moos nix Moos!?


----------



## Black Evil (9. Juli 2009)

Joyman schrieb:


> Also: ab zur Bank, besser kann ich mein Geld nicht anlegen!



Du vergisst vieleicht, dass hier die wenigsten so viel Geld auf dem Konto haben.
Welcher normale Famileinvater hat schon die Möglichkeiten so viel Kohle für ein MTB auszugeben. Da muß man schon überdurchschnittlich verdienen, hat dann aber nicht die Zeit mit dem Teil zu fahren.


----------



## Sahnie (9. Juli 2009)

Gibt genug Leute die viel Geld verdienen. Im Rennradbereich ist ja mittlerweile Standard Carbonlaufräder und edle Maßrahmen zu fahren, die in der selben Preisklasse landen. Und die sind nix außer leicht. Wünschen wir den Machern viel Glück, das sind die ersten Bikes seit langem wo ich ein bisschen neidisch bin auf Besserverdiener. Denn sonst unterscheiden sich Fahrräder heute doch wirklich nur durch den Preis.


----------



## F.O.B. (9. Juli 2009)

@ Flanschbob: Diese Trittbrettfahrer gab es auch schon vorher. Siehe Nöll bzw. Hebie mit dem Chainglider.
@ Black Evil & Sahnie: Ist es heute meistens nicht so:"Ist das Konto noch in den Miesen, ein Porsche läßt sich immer leasen!"?


----------



## Sahnie (9. Juli 2009)

F.O.B. schrieb:


> @ Flanschbob: Diese Trittbrettfahrer gab es auch schon vorher. Siehe Nöll bzw. Hebie mit dem Chainglider.
> @ Black Evil & Sahnie: Ist es heute meistens nicht so:"Ist das Konto noch in den Miesen, ein Porsche läßt sich immer leasen!"?




Ich nicht, ich bin alt und ängstlich. Schulden machen ist nüscht für mich.


----------



## Joyman (11. Juli 2009)

@Black Evil: also, ich bin auch nicht reich, doch ein Auto gibt´s ja auch. Muss mensch eben wissen, was wichtiger ist: ´n neuer PC oder das tolle Internetradio oder eben eine Rate mehr für´s Katz.
Ausserdem lässt sich ja Einiges Andere abstoßen, damit Platz für´s Katz geschaffen wird...


----------



## babbel net (14. Juli 2009)

Also mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, das der Rahmen ohne Rohloff sagenhafte 4000 Euro kostet.
Das wären für ein komplett Bike um die 7000 Euro: mal sehen, wer so viel Geld hat.
Mich würde noch interresieren, wie lange die Garantiezeit ist


----------



## SchwarzSilber (14. Juli 2009)

*Bequemlichkeit* kostet eben.
Die meisten Extras beim Neuwagen sind auch teuer und dienen neben Prestige der Faulheit. Mit einer Rückfahrkamera wird gleich die Gefahr gebannt, daß einem vom Umdrehen, der Kopf abfällt, am besten gleich mit Einpark-Assistent geordert, dann tun die Arme vom Kurbeln nicht mehr weh. Die Propheten schreien schon von Degeneration.
Gut für uns, dass es Bikes gibt!
Allerdings zollt unsere Rohloff, welche hier ja auch nicht ohne Grund Rohlex heißt, auch der Trägheit Tribut  erspart u. a. Reinigungsarbeiten. Mit dem Katz geht´s noch einfacher. Jetzt braucht man sich nach der Schlammschlacht nur noch selber zu waschen  und das soll einem 3 bis 4 Mille extra nicht Wert sein? Wenn ich mein Geld nicht für was anderes ganz Wichtiges bräuchte (z. B. Xenon, Navi, Alu, Leder, tiefer, breiter, schneller...)  ich würd´s kaufen. Ihr nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joyman (14. Juli 2009)

SchwarzSilber schrieb:


> Allerdings zollt unsere Rohloff, welche hier ja auch nicht ohne Grund Rohlex heißt, auch der Trägheit Tribut  erspart u. a. Reinigungsarbeiten. Mit dem Katz geht´s noch einfacher. Jetzt braucht man sich nach der Schlammschlacht nur noch selber zu waschen  und das soll einem 3 bis 4 Mille extra nicht Wert sein? Wenn ich mein Geld nicht für was anderes ganz Wichtiges bräuchte (z. B. Xenon, Navi, Alu, Leder, tiefer, breiter, schneller...)  ich würd´s kaufen. Ihr nicht?


Würde ich nicht nur, ich tu´s sogar! Gier - schleck - Augenausdemkopfdreh...


----------



## Y1ng (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo.

Mich würde interessieren wie es mit dem Schutz der Kette aussieht wenn man durch Wasser durchfährt.

Wir haben hier einen Flusstrail, an manchen Stellen geschätzte 20cm tief. Danach setzt sich an den Fahrrädern meistens feinkörniger Sand ab, es knirscht und mahlt im Antrieb, bis man nach Hause kommt, alles reinigt und neu schmiert.

Was würde mit einem Katzbike passieren? Denn wenn einmal Sand bis an die Kette kommt kann man es nicht mal eben reinigen. 

Mfg Y1ng


----------



## SchwarzSilber (14. Juli 2009)

Zitiere die Homepage von Katz:

Gekapselte Kette
Unser Antrieb ist immer sauber, da er komplett gegen Wasser und Schmutz gedichtet ist.

Bin auch daran interessiert zu erfahren, wie dicht der Antrieb wirklich ist. Da müssen wir auf Erfahrungsberichte der ersten Käufer warten. Und wie leicht oder kompliziert ist es, in einem hoffentlich seltenen Fall (falls doch Sand bei der Fahrt im Flussbett hineingelangt ist), den Antrieb öffnen zu müssen und ihn anschließend wieder dicht zu bekommen?


----------



## Joyman (14. Juli 2009)

Es scheint eher ausgeschlossen, dass sich "Sand im Getriebe" findet, denn der Antrieb ist komplett mit Gummilippendichtungen abgedichtet, die Sand erst garnicht in den "Tunnel" lassen. Die Kettenblattabdeckung ist fest installiert, dreht sich sich also nicht mit und ist gegen den Tunnel mit einem Faltenbal verbunden, die Kurbel ist in der Mitte gedichtet, ebenso die gesamten Lager, und zwar DOPPELT mit speziellen O-Ring-Dichtungen, die extra für diese Lösung eingesetzt wurden.

So gesehen kann die Kette nur unter extremsten Bedingungen, wie einem 150kg Fahrer oder anderer höherer Gewalt zu Schaden kommen. Den "normalen" Verschleiß zeigt eine Anzeige in der Kettenstrebe, über die auch die Vorspannung der Kette gehalten wird.

Eine saubere Sache also.

Grüße  
Rainer


----------



## Black Evil (15. Juli 2009)

Das einzige Problem wird werden, dass man das Kettenblatt und Ritzel nicht wechseln kann. Je nach Anwendungsbereich werden hier ja sehr unterschiedliche Kombinationen gefahren und es wird ja immer wieder drüber diskutiert.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (16. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde euere Bikes sehr hübsch und das Konzept sehr inovativ.
Leider sind die Preise total überzogen und die Bike-Gewichte (vor allem Angesichts des Preises) nicht mehr ganz Zeitgemäß.
Hinzu kommt das nun langsam aber sicher der Gates Riemen auf den Markt kommt, damit lassen sich viele der Katz-Vorteile auf wesentlich einfachere, kostengüstigere und massentauglichere Weise an den Mann (Frau) bringen.

Ich würde mir selbst ein Katz kaufen, die genannten Preise sind jedoch ein absolutes K.O. Kriterium.
Da frage ich mich wie viele Bikes ihr pro Jahr verkaufen wollt, vieleicht 10 Stück?

Mal ganz abgesehen davon das ihr wenigstens so selbstehrlich sein könntet und die Bike Gewichte MIT Pedale angebt. Denn niemand wird sein Bike ohne Pedale fahren, das ist nix anderes als "Schönrechnen" der doch recht stolzen Gewichte.
Wenn man nur 300gr. für ein paar leichte Standard Pedale den Angaben auf der HP bzw. Thread hinzurechnet, dann kommt man beim Alps gleich über die 14kg Marke und beim Reif werdens über 15kg da wohl niemand solch ein Trekkingbike mit leichten Klickis fährt. Beides absolut keine rühmlichen Werte....


----------



## gtbiker (16. Juli 2009)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Also ich finde euere Bikes sehr hübsch und das Konzept sehr inovativ.
> Leider sind die Preise total überzogen und die Bike-Gewichte (vor allem Angesichts des Preises) nicht mehr ganz Zeitgemäß.
> Hinzu kommt das nun langsam aber sicher der Gates Riemen auf den Markt kommt, damit lassen sich viele der Katz-Vorteile auf wesentlich einfachere, kostengüstigere und massentauglichere Weise an den Mann (Frau) bringen.
> 
> ...


Sorry aber der Beitrag könnte von einem 14 Jährigen sein.


----------



## F.O.B. (17. Juli 2009)

@ gtbiker: Warum?


----------



## SchwarzSilber (17. Juli 2009)

gtbiker
Hast selber schon mal mehr als einen Satz in Deinen Beiträgen zustande gebracht? Hauptsache ist wohl bei Dir, überall mal eine kleine Duftmarke anzubringen  da fühlt man sich sofort besser.
Wenn wir, die Forumteilnehmer, Dir damit aber helfen können  so ist es ja auch wieder gut. Das nächste mal aber bitte einfach mal präzisieren was Du meinst. Ganz schlecht wäre es auch nicht, etwas über Katz Bikes zu sagen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dieselwiesel sollte sich nicht von Dir verunsichern lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joyman (17. Juli 2009)

Moin Jungs,

immer ruhig Blut bewahren, da kann es einen schnell aus der Spur hauen!

Gemeint sind die nicht so treffenden Aussagen über die Postings von INHALTLICH Interessierten.

Bitte bleibt beim Thema!

@Dieselwiesel:
Die Bikes sind, wie übrigens eigentlich alle in jedem Test deswegen ohne Pedale gewogen, weil eben jeder seine eigenen dran schraubt. Welches Gewicht sollte also angegeben werden?
Die Preise spiegeln den Einsatz wieder, der innehalb von 3,5 JAHREN nötig war, diese tollen Bikes auf die Räder zu stellen. Somit finde ich die Preise durchaus fair und tragbar. Mensch will ja auch etwas Besonderes bekommen, eben ein Katz, was es so bisher nicht fahrbar gab!

Ich denke da an die Anfänge von Klein, unglaubliche Preise für damals... und gekauft wurden soe trotzdem, oder gerade deswegen.

Vielleicht könnte ja ein kurzes Statement der Gebrüder Katz helfen, dass sich die Gemeinde hier ein Bild machen kann, wann die ersten Bikes ausgeliefert werden?

Denn ehrlich: scharf auf die Dinger sind hier doch alle...

Grüße

Rainer


----------



## F.O.B. (17. Juli 2009)

@ joyman: Der Vergleich hinkt. Als KLEIN angefangen hat, war die Liste der Bikemarken, die etwas "Besonderes" herstellten noch sehr überschaubar und vergleichbar.
Bei dem Angebot von heute wollen Bulls und Conway Nobelmarke werden und bei einige Kultmarken, die (mittlerweile) in Taiwan fertigen lassen, ist eigentlich nur noch der Preis etwas Besonderes. 
So habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich Katz mit den hohen Verkaufspreisen den zwingend guten Service (falls der Antrieb nicht so funktioniert wie es sein sollte) vorfinanzieren will. 
Ich frage mich, in welche Nische Katz stechen will. Fullies müssen eh immer betüddelt werden, da kommt es auf das bischen Kettenpflege auch nicht mehr an. 
Einzig das Reif hat das Zeug zum "Verkaufsschlager"


----------



## gtbiker (17. Juli 2009)

1. durchaus
2. Behauptung, entspricht nicht der RealitÃ¤t.
3. NÃ¶
4. PrÃ¤zision:
- Vergleichbarkeit der untsch. Hersteller, deshalb wird das Gesamtgewicht meist ohne Pedalgewicht angegeben.
- Preis: Ist doch Sache der Hersteller. die haben bestimmt die aktuelle Marktlage im Blick und wissen besser als jeder Andere hier was sie fÃ¼r ihre Bikes verlangen kÃ¶nnen.
- Gewicht: Da Bedarf es ebenfalls keine Urteil wie z.Bsp. dem vom Diesel, da hier offensichtlich wiedermal Ãpfel mit Birnen verglichen wurden.
- Gates Riemen: SchÃ¶n das uns hier einer die Zukunftvorraussagen kann. Ich wÃ¤re vorsichtig mit Aussagen Ã¼ber die Zukunft und derren Entwicklungen hinsichtlich der Bikebranche.
5. Ãber Katzbikes kann ich nix neues sagen, ist ja nicht meine Bude.
6. Nein, sicherlich nicht. Aber zum "Nachdenken anregen" vielleicht schon.
GruÃ
[Hey, wow, schon mehr als ein Satz!]





SchwarzSilber schrieb:


> gtbiker
> Hast selber schon mal mehr als einen Satz in Deinen BeitrÃ¤gen zustande gebracht? Hauptsache ist wohl bei Dir, Ã¼berall mal eine kleine Duftmarke anzubringen â da fÃ¼hlt man sich sofort besser.
> Wenn wir, die Forumteilnehmer, Dir damit aber helfen kÃ¶nnen â so ist es ja auch wieder gut. Das nÃ¤chste mal aber bitte einfach mal prÃ¤zisieren was Du meinst. Ganz schlecht wÃ¤re es auch nicht, etwas Ã¼ber Katz Bikes zu sagen.
> 
> ...


----------



## SchwarzSilber (17. Juli 2009)

gtbiker

Besten Dank jetzt für Deinen Beitrag.


----------



## eminem7905 (17. Juli 2009)

mal ne kleine rechung

vk 7000euro
gewinn: 4000 euro
jahresstückzahl 30 bikes.

30x(7000-3000) = 120.000 gewinn/jahr


vk 4000euro
gewinn 1000 euro

x * (4000-3000) =120.000 gewinn/jahr

jahresstückzahl 120 bikes. 

also wofür mehr ackern, als es nötig ist, ich glaube 30 bikes pro jahr sind realistisch. ist nur ne beispielrechnung mit fiktiven zaheln. und man weiß nicht bei welcher stückzahl die kapazitäten der firma ausgeschöpft sind. lieber 30 kunden pro jahr, und diese glücklichstellen, als 500 kd. wovon 100 probleme haben.


----------



## radmann (17. Juli 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> - Gewicht: Da Bedarf es ebenfalls keine Urteil wie z.Bsp. dem vom Diesel, da hier offensichtlich wiedermal Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen wurden.



Echt Klasse!
Du könntest auch mal in Deutsch aufpassen, jetzt wo Du in Klasse 7 bist.

.. wer im Glashaus sitzt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joyman (17. Juli 2009)

F.O.B. schrieb:


> @ joyman: Der Vergleich hinkt. Als KLEIN angefangen hat, war die Liste der Bikemarken, die etwas "Besonderes" herstellten noch sehr überschaubar und vergleichbar.
> Bei dem Angebot von heute wollen Bulls und Conway Nobelmarke werden und bei einige Kultmarken, die (mittlerweile) in Taiwan fertigen lassen, ist eigentlich nur noch der Preis etwas Besonderes.
> So habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich Katz mit den hohen Verkaufspreisen den zwingend guten Service (falls der Antrieb nicht so funktioniert wie es sein sollte) vorfinanzieren will.
> Ich frage mich, in welche Nische Katz stechen will. Fullies müssen eh immer betüddelt werden, da kommt es auf das bischen Kettenpflege auch nicht mehr an.
> Einzig das Reif hat das Zeug zum "Verkaufsschlager"



Zu "Besonderes":
Was Bulls und Conway können, das kann ich auch: in Fareast Rahmen schnitzen lassen, hier komplettieren: NIX Besonderes.

Besonderes bei Katz: Rahmen in der Schweiz hergestellt, dort erfunden, lackiert.
Nicht die Rohloff ist das Besondere, sondern 1. der gekapselte Antrieb, 2. Die gedichteten Lager, 3. Die Kabelaufnahmen am Rahmen, 4. die Ruhe beim Fahren(bin ja selbst damit unterwegs gewesen, da klappert und rasselt einfach nichts) 5. bei Reif die Stabilität beim Träger und 6. die Verlegung der Kabel im Rahmen. 7. Verschleissanzeige, 8. "Ohne Schmutzigerfingerdasradausbauenundverstauen" 9. Europäische Komponenten.

1. Macht kein Anderer.
2. Macht so auch kein Anderer.
3. Nirgend wo anders gesehen.
4. Kenn ich auch nur von starren Rohloffs, und die sind lauter.
5. Gibt Hersteller, wie Tout Terrain, die das in Stahl machen, doch nicht in Alu in der Schweiz.
6. Hier ist das Einzige Feature, was auch andere Hersteller so oder ähnlich gelöst haben.
7. Gibt´s so nicht von Anderen.
8. Die Kupplung ist der Hit, das ist der neuralgischen Punkt für den Rest der Branche.
9. Machen Andere schon, doch wer fertigt von denen ein Vollblut-Fully mit gekapseltem Antrieb in Deutschland? Keiner.

Ich bin sicher, dass die gezeigten BIkes, von denen ich das ALP und das MOOS gefahren bin, serienreif sind. Die funktionieren. Die Reinigung beschränkt sich vorderhand auf einen Eimer klares Wasser, der mit Schwung über das Bike geschüttet wird. Sauber. Fertig.

Ein vergleichbares Endorfin kostet, OHNE DIE O.G. Features auch 4,800
Da frag´  ich mich auch, was der Preis soll. Ist ja auch "alles Ware von der Stange". Nur der Rahmen nicht..., da ist also die Krux.

Und ob sich jemand diese Rechenexempel so gedacht hat...na ja...wage ich zu bezwifeln, denn wer von uns allen hier im Forum weiss, was drei Jahre Entwicklung kosten?


----------



## Micha-L (17. Juli 2009)

Währe Joyman nicht schon seit 2007 registriert, würde ich ihn für den Jubelaccount der Katzbrüder halten


----------



## F.O.B. (17. Juli 2009)

@ Joyman: Katz vergleicht sein System mit der Kettenschaltung! Ich fahre seit Jahren die Rohloff und habe mich mit den meiner Meinung nach vertretbaren Nachteilen arrangiert. Ich muß sehr selten die Räder ausbauen, den Rohloff-Caliber und das Ölkännchen habe ich zu Hause. Die Technik, die die vorgenannten Dinge überflüssig machen, wiegt mehr, muß durch die Gegend gefahren werden und läßt sich Katz sehr gut bezahlen.
Für KS-Fahrer, die mit einer Rohloff-Nabe liebäugeln, wäre das Katz das Tüpfelchen auf dem i. Ich glaube, dass den meisten Rohloff-Fahrer der Aufpreis für dieses Tüpflchen einfach nicht wert ist.
Zum Endorfin: Es gibt wahrscheinlich mehr Biker die mehr Geld für Leichtbau locker machen als für Zuverlässigkeit. Aber diese Zuverlässigkeit muß Katz erst noch beweisen.
Mein Panamericana wurde in Italien gebaut, die Lager sind ebenfalls gekapselt, die Kabelführung ist identisch, bocksteif, vollgefedert zum ungefederten Fast-Reif-Preis bei gerade mal drei Kilo Mehrgewicht. Ich brauche keinen Alurahmen aus der Schweiz schon gar nicht zu diesem Preis.


----------



## Joyman (17. Juli 2009)

@Micha-L
Ja, das liest sich so, nich`?
Doch war ich in der Schweiz und bin die RÃ¤der gefahren und finde sie einfach toll.

@F.O.B.
Na ja, so ist das eben: ich will einen Rahmen aus dem nahem Ausland gerne fahren, der mir das bietet, was ich schon lange suche(genauso, wie man 5000â¬ allein fÃ¼r einen handgefertigten Carbonrahmen fÃ¼rÂ´s Rennrad lÃ¶hnen kann...Preis nach oben offen, frei nach dem Motto: es war schon immer etwas teuer etwas Ausgefallenes zu besitzen). Eine geniale, da einfache und Wartungsarme LÃ¶sung der Kettenschaltungs- und Dreckproblematik, wegen derer ich gerne mal bei hamburger Schietwetter zu hause bleibe. Allein bei Trockenheit schleppe ich jede Menge Sand auf der Kette nach Hause. Ja, dann kannst Du sagen, da tutÂ´s doch ein Hebier Kettenschutz. Der passt beim Fully eher nicht.
Ausserdem ist so ein Bike auch was fÃ¼r komfortbewusste Nicht-Techniker, die nur fahren, aber nicht schrauben wollen, oder hattest Du zu Kettenschaltungszeiten nicht auch das GefÃ¼hl, da mÃ¼sste doch was besser zu machen sein?
Was aber letztendlich fÃ¼r mich den Ausschlag gibt ist die Richtung, in dieÂ´s geht und der Ansatz gepaart mit dem Mut das umzusetzen.
Tests werden zeigen, dass die Addition der VerÃ¤nderung mehr sind als deren Summe.

Also, auch wenn ich mich als kindlich-erfreuter Katz Bejubler hier oute: wer die Bikes einmal gefahren hat, wird mir zustimmen, doch solche Fahrer haben sich hier ausser mir bisher nicht geÃ¤ussert, was eben den von Micha-L geÃ¤uÃerten Gedanken nahelegt.

Und wenn Du eben keinen teuren Rahmen aus der Schweiz brauchst, gibt es sicher genug, die Dir gefallen und die Du haben willst. Freu Dich doch daran, dass es Menschen gibt, die sich fÃ¼r diese Ideen begeistern, wie Du ja auch! Un die eben das in Kauf nehmen, dass der Preis eher heiss als cool ist...

In diesem Sinne: Jedem das seine, und das woran er glaubt.

GrÃ¼Ãe

Rainer


----------



## saturno (17. Juli 2009)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Währe Joyman nicht schon seit 2007 registriert, würde ich ihn für den Jubelaccount der Katzbrüder halten



na vieleicht hoft er so ein katz für lau zu bekommen


spaß beiseite, wenn er überzeugt ist darf er doch seine meinung offen kund tun. ich verstehe immer nicht diese gejammere über erhöhte preise, ist doch gang und gebe bei vielen großen herstellern. und mault da einer, ne da wirds bezahlt und basta. und das beste ists es sind immer die leute die sich eh keins kaufen würden, siehe c-dale hasser. wer so ein bike möchte zahlt den preis wenn er ihn für angemessen hält und freut sich darüber ein katz zu fahren. ich finds auch gut und vor allem das es mal nicht von speiseeis und konsorten kommt. klein aber fein


----------



## Joyman (17. Juli 2009)

@saturno

Danke für die weise Unterstützung...

Genau: Klein aber Katz.:grins:


----------



## gtbiker (17. Juli 2009)

radmann schrieb:


> Echt Klasse!
> Du könntest auch mal in Deutsch aufpassen, jetzt wo Du in Klasse 7 bist.
> 
> .. wer im Glashaus sitzt ...



Oh, danke!


----------



## Dieselwiesel (18. Juli 2009)

Joyman schrieb:


> @Dieselwiesel:
> Die Bikes sind, wie Ã¼brigens eigentlich alle in jedem Test deswegen ohne Pedale gewogen, weil eben jeder seine eigenen dran schraubt. Welches Gewicht sollte also angegeben werden?



Genau auf diesen Satz habe ich gewartet....
FÃ¤hrt nicht jeder seinen eigenen Sattel? Seine eigenen Griffe? Seine eigenen Reifen?

Warum also nicht ohne Sattel wiegen? Ohne den kann man genauso wenig fahren wie ohne Pedale.....

Ohne Pedale wiegen ist nichts anderes als ein fadenscheiniges Argument um das Bike auf dem Papier leichter erscheinen zu lassen als es tatsÃ¤chlich ist....
Irgend ein Hersteller hat mal damit angefangen um einen Vorteil gegenÃ¼ber der Konkurenz zu gewinnen und irgendwann hat einer nach dem anderen nachgezogen....

Und Inovation hin oder her, im Jahr 2009 sind Ã¼ber 14kg bei einem 7000â¬ All-Mountain Bike absolut abschreckend.


----------



## F.O.B. (18. Juli 2009)

@ joyman: Für KS-Fahrer, die noch keine Rohloff gefahren sind aber zur Coladose wechseln wollen, sind die Katz-Bikes die "letzte Konsequenz", weil die nicht den Unterschied von ungekapselten zum gekapselten Rohloffantrieb kennen.

Ich unterstelle Mal, dass der Katz-Antrieb für die meisten Rohloff-Eigner zu spät kommt. Die haben sich an das bischen Kettenpflege gewöhnt, brauchen sich nicht vorschreiben zu lassen, welche Übersetzung gefahren werden muß und wie schon geschrieben: Das Plus an Bequemlichkeit, nicht gegenüber der KS, sondern gegenüber dem ungekapselten Rohloffantrieb, steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Aufpreis.
Wenn es das Moos schon 2002 gegeben hätte, hätte ich es mir wahrscheinlich gekauft.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (18. Juli 2009)

F.O.B. schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle Mal, dass der Katz-Antrieb für die meisten Rohloff-Eigner zu spät kommt. Die haben sich an das bischen Kettenpflege gewöhnt, brauchen sich nicht vorschreiben zu lassen, welche Übersetzung gefahren werden muß und wie schon geschrieben: Das Plus an Bequemlichkeit, nicht gegenüber der KS, sondern gegenüber dem ungekapselten Rohloffantrieb, steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Aufpreis.
> Wenn es das Moos schon 2002 gegeben hätte, hätte ich es mir wahrscheinlich gekauft.



Ich denke das hast du sehr gut zusammen gefasst. Wobei auch immer noch der exorbitante Preis im Weg steht.
Die Speedhub ist gerade noch erschwinglich genug das man davon sprechen kann das sie sich mittel bis langfristig lohnt wegen der geringeren Wartungskosten.
Das Katzbike wird sich niemals bezahlt machen, dafür ist es einfach zu teuer. 
Ich denke das es eher Liebhaber von Exoten und Sammler sind welche sich sowas kaufen werden.
Denen wird auch das hohe Gewicht ziemlich egal sein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joyman (18. Juli 2009)

Jaja, das Gewicht ...
Vorrausgesetzt, der Fahrer wiegt 75kg, die Klamotten 4 und der Rucksack4, dann sind wir mit Bike ca. 12 kg fÃ¼r ein "normales" Rohloff bei 95kg Systemgewicht.
Wenn das nun ein kg mehr wiegt, das Rad, dann ist es im System gerade etwa 1% Aufschlag. das kann vernachlÃ¤ssigt werden. Eine fertige Kette kostet bis 9% mehr Kraftaufwand.
So rechnet sich ein Kilo hin oder her nicht.
Nicht mal richtig beim ALP, welches in der Austattung neben wartungsfreundlich auch das PrÃ¤dikat "Ã¤uÃerst robust" besitzt.

Die Produkpalette wird erweitert werden. So kommen auch Leute zum  Zuge, die weniger â¬ ausgeben wollen.

@gtbiker:
Dann rechne halt Deine Pedale dazu, und schon hast Du das Gesamtgewicht. Also 12,28kg + CrankBros oder XTR oder BeBop oder Wellgo oder Look oder Time oder oder oder oder oder. Einfach 300g drauf, dann sind es............................Ja! Genau 12,59kg. Bingo.
Wer sich in diesen SphÃ¤ren der Technik befindet, sollte es nicht so sehr ausdifferenziert betrachten. C-Dale und andere machen es genauso, auch Canyon z.B. Also, was solls?

Warte weiterhin auf Leute, die die Modelle GEFAHREN sind.

Nochmal zum Thema: Was soll der ganze Zauber, Rohloff gibt es schon lange, Fullies damit auch, also gut, warum und warum so teuer etc. etc.
Die Leftys, die heute sogar fÃ¼r No-C-Dales angeboten werden, hielt man frÃ¼her fÃ¼r unfahr- und unbezahlbar. Und Miniluftpmpen fÃ¼r 50,--â¬ gibt es auch.....Ganz abgesehen von Assos-Hosen fÃ¼r irrevieleeuronen. Doch eine beleuchtete Hose, die eine Lichtanlage Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig machen wÃ¼rde, die gibt es nicht. Und wenn, dann wÃ¼rde sie erstmal so teuer sein wie zehn Assos-Dinger.
Und wer eben auf Tchibo steht(die sind nicht die Schlechtesten...), der kauft eben Tchibo. Auch lecker Kaffee!

Der Preis kann also KEIN Argument sein. Muss man halt Fahrradkurier sein, dann kanstes als ArbeitsgerÃ¤t absetzen, so wie ca. 63% aller in Deutschland zugelasserer Porsche PKWs.

Und hier mein Tipp:
Urlaub in der Schweiz, geht mit Europaticket der Bahn im Liegewagen fÃ¼r 220,-â¬ hin und zurÃ¼ck. Dann nach Altdorf am wunderschÃ¶nen VierwaldstÃ¤dter See und dort FAHREN. SCHAUEN. ANFASSEN. HINTERRAD AUSBAUEN. ETC. Und fertig ist der KATZ-enfreund!

Dann sammelst sich sicher auch genug Moos fÃ¼rÂ´s MOOS. So wie bei mir eben ;-)


----------



## Dieselwiesel (18. Juli 2009)

joyman ist wohl doch der Katz jubelaccount. 3/4 des letzten Posting haben vom eigendlichen Thema abgelenkt.
Wenn Katz meint deren Bikes seien besser als alles anderes dann müssen sie sich auch das Contra zu deren Bikes anhören können.

Zu den Contras zähle ich:
-Preis
-Gewicht
-Wartung kompliziert/aufwändig

Dennoch, wenn der Preis nicht so unverschämt hoch wäre dann würde auch ich eines kaufen. Aber ich habe noch nie zu den Leuten gehört die blind jeden Preis zahlen nur um etwas besitzen zu können was exclusiv ist.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Juli 2009)

jetz will ich auch mal:

joyman is ganz klar ein hardcore-groupie. klingt jetz etwas drastisch ausgedrückt, aber es is immer das gleiche gesülze...


aber wenn ich da im speedhub-thread seh, was da alles gebastelt wird, dürfte wohl ein ziemlich dichter kasten um die kette, mit spanner drin, wohl kaum ein zu großes problem darstellen...
oder is allgemein die idee, nen kasten um die kette zu basteln, per patent von katz geschützt?


----------



## manati (18. Juli 2009)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> joyman ist wohl doch der Katz jubelaccount. 3/4 des letzten Posting haben vom eigendlichen Thema abgelenkt.
> Wenn Katz meint deren Bikes seien besser als alles anderes dann müssen sie sich auch das Contra zu deren Bikes anhören können.
> 
> Zu den Contras zähle ich:
> ...


----------



## Cyborg (19. Juli 2009)

babbel net schrieb:


> Also mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, das der Rahmen ohne Rohloff sagenhafte 4000 Euro kostet.


 
Ich warte schon lange auf REIF, sollte aber der Rahmenpreis in o.g. Regionen bewegen, wird es wohl Nicolai mit Gates Carbon Drive werden.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. Juli 2009)

Wer mal eine Tour bei Regen auf sandigen Trials gemacht hat, der weis wie hoch der Verschleiß bei einem normalen Antrieb ist: ich denke, 10 Euro für eine Tour sind da locker bei Sauwetter drinn: Da könnte sich ein Katz Bike schnell rechnen


----------



## F.O.B. (19. Juli 2009)

@ joyman: Der Unterschied zwischen Katz und den von Dir genannten Firmen ist, dass die etablierten Marken im Gegensatz zu Katz den Mitbewebern und dem Kunden nicht mehr viel beweisen müssen. Es ist schon eine gewisses Grundvertrauen da, vor allen bei den Kunden, bei den der "Muß-ich-haben-Reflex" schon ein wenig verkümmert ist.
Ich sehe das so wie damals bei der hydraulischen Wendler-V-Brake (Starbrake?). Wer sich mit Magura anlegt, der muß ganz schön ausgeschlafen sein... Der Katz-Antrieb MUSS bei diesem Preis über Jahre hinweg so zuverlässig funktionieren  wie die Rohloff-Nabe und auch dann noch konkurrenzfahig sein, wenn beispielsweise Nicolai ein CC-oder AM-Fully mit Gates-Riemen aus dem Hut zaubert. Wenn das gelingt, ziehe ich vor Katz meinen Hut!

@ mantani: Nur wenn man etwas nüchtern betrachtet, heißt das das noch lange nicht, das etwas schlecht gemacht wird.

@ cyborg: Du stehts mit Deiner Ansicht nicht alleine da und das wird für Katz ein meiner Meinung nach ein echtes Problem werden.

@ Mr Cannondale: Wie lang sind den Deine Touren bzw. was gibst Du für eine Kette aus?


----------



## Joyman (19. Juli 2009)

Also Leute,

bei all meiner Begeisterung fiebere ich natürlich auch darum mit, ob die KATZler das wohl auch in einigen Jahren an Erfahrung sagen können, dass ihr Antrieb wartungsfreundlich ist, sicher, doch das ist Musik von morgen.

Ach ja: ich krieg dafür kein Bike für lau, und als ein Jubelaccount begreife ich mich nicht. Ebenso sehe ich meine, wenn auch kurze und sicher nicht umfassende, Erfahrung als Gesülze.

Leider hat sich hier noch neimand ausser mir zu ECHTEN Erfahrungen / Testrides etc. geäussert.

So sind eben die meisten Meinungen/Statements zwar gut überlegt, doch damit sind die Aussagen von KATZ nicht per se zu widerlegen.

Um eins klarzustellen: wenn ich immer wieder wiederhole, wie toll ICH die Bikes finde, entspricht das eben MEINER Meinung. Ich beanspruche nicht die Weisheit der gesamten Rohloff-Fully-Community mit Löffeln zu mir genommen zu haben! Ebensowenig habe ich leider KEINE Dauertesterfahrung. Auf die müssen hier alle warten.
Der Preis mag hoch sein oder scheinen, doch mir scheint er angemessen, WENN die Ansagen sich in Wirklichkeit auch so darstellen.
Da ich die Bikes gefahren bin, sie gesehen habe, dem Ausbau des HR beigewohnt habe und die Erfinder persönlich gesprochen habe, ergibt sich für mich dieses teil-subjektive Bild.
Demnach gilt:
Tests fehlen, Erfahrung gibt es keine. So sind Diskussionen hier nur als "virtuelle" zu betrachten. 
Hoffe sehr, dass ich neben meiner Begeisterung auch in Bezug auf die gelobten Eigenschaften recht behalten werde...


----------



## Joyman (19. Juli 2009)

@F.O.B.
Sicher, die von mir genannten Firmen sind "gesettled" haben einen merh oder minder guten Leumund und sicher: sie bieten GUTE BIKES ZU GUTEN Preisen an.
Doch allein deswegen kann man einem Newcomer dessen Fähigkeit nicht absprechen, dass er in der Lage ist ein gutes Paket auf den Markt zu bringen.
Zu wünschen wär es Ihnen zumal es einen derart gekapselten Antrieb noch nicht auf dem Markt gab.
Wünsche mir , dass sich hier mal Leute melden, die die Bikes selber gesehen und eventuell gefahren haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joyman (22. Juli 2009)

Oha, da ist mir doch in der AUfregung ein Schreibfehler unterlaufen:

Essoll NICHT heissen:
Zitat: "Ach ja: ich krieg dafür kein Bike für lau, und als ein Jubelaccount begreife ich mich nicht. Ebenso sehe ich meine, wenn auch kurze und sicher nicht umfassende, Erfahrung als Gesülze.",dies ist also eine falsch ausgedrückte Formulierung, diese soll vielmehr das Gegenteil besagen: Nämlich, dass ich meine in voller Begeisterung geschriebenen Postiungs NICHT als Gesülze verstehe!

Es ist mein größter Wunsch eines dieser Bikes mein Eigen zu nennen!

Wunderte mich schon, dass hier keine Postings mehr kommen...


----------



## SchwarzSilber (22. Juli 2009)

Joyman

Ich wundere mich nicht. Ist nicht bereits alles zu diesem Thema bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt gesagt? Hier besitzt ja noch nicht einmal jemand so ein Bike und Du scheinst auch noch der einzige Privilegierte zu sein, der es gefahren hat. Einzig Dein Eifer hat die Diskussion überhaupt bis hier gebracht.

Übrigens: Ich bin auch für die neue Technik des Katz Bikes.

Jetzt will ich aber hier nicht das letzte Wort haben...


----------



## F.O.B. (22. Juli 2009)

Dann werde ich noch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Also ich habe den Katz-Strategen eigentlich nichts abgesprochen. Meine Einschätzung ist nur, dass sie mit diesen Paket zu spät sind und mit ihren VK-Preisen Schwierigkeiten bekommen.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, bietet der Liegradhersteller Flevo (Greenmaschine) einen gekapselten Rohloff-Antrieb an.


----------



## freddy_walker (23. Juli 2009)

Passt zwar thematisch nicht hier ein, aber es wurde zu recht erwähnt...

http://www.flevobike.nl/content/view/16/79/lang,de/


Die Katz' sind definitv zu teuer, bei allem Respekt für die Ideen, aber 4.200 (das waren mal 9.300DM!) für einen Bike-Rahmen mit Kurbel und Dämpfer. No Way.

Muss aber ein jeder für sich entscheiden.

Gruß, F.


----------



## Joyman (23. Juli 2009)

Das Flevo sieht gut aus, was soll das kosteb?
Doch leider komplett Downhill-ungeeignet...;-)

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich die Preise entwickeln... etwas herunter... ;-)

Doch nochmals: drei Jahre aus eigener Tasche finanzieren... das muss auch erstmal reinkommen...

Dafür allein schon meinen Respekt!


----------



## Joyman (24. Juli 2009)

...3890 in der nackten Version... Klasse für dieses Teil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joyman (24. Juli 2009)

...3890 in der nackten Version... Klasse für dieses Teil...


----------



## saturno (22. August 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> Die Angabe von saturno betreffend des Reif ist definitiv zu hoch.
> 
> Der Grund weshalb wir keine Preise angeben und nur auf persönliche anfrage mitteilen ist der, dass wir uns - wie die Ausstattung vermuten lässt - im Hochpreissegment bewegen. Unsere bikes argumentieren nicht mit "es ist 50 gramm leichter als im Vorjahr" , sondern KATZ Bikes stecken derart voller raffinierter Details, dass man sie auf einem Bild gar nicht sehen kann. Erst der Besuch bei einem Fachhändler und eine Testfahrt bringt Klarheit ins Dunkel, zeigt dem Anwender, was er wirklich für einen Nutzen im Alltag hat. Nutzen, die ihm effektiv spürbare Vorteile bringen.




na da llag ich aber nicht schlecht oder?? preise wie folgt:

ALP  6490,--

Moos 6990,--

Reif 4990,--


lt. Händler.


----------



## Joyman (22. August 2009)

Jo, haste recht...

Die KATZler meinen allerdings ebenso zu recht, dass man die Preise bei diesem Produkl am ehesten er-fahren kann. D.h. ausprbieren, anfassen etc...

Somit sind für mich die Preise angemessener als z.B. bei einem 7Mille C`Dale oder Scott. Die sind dann zwar leicht und auch stabil, doch eben, neben dem gekapselten Antrieb etc, auch sofort im Eimer, wenn se mal auf ´ne Kante knallen... Ich würde mich dann nicht mehr draufsetzen wollen... Nur was für No-Crasher, mir zu unsicher...


----------



## saturno (22. August 2009)

Joyman schrieb:


> Jo, haste recht...
> 
> Die KATZler meinen allerdings ebenso zu recht, dass man die Preise bei diesem Produkl am ehesten er-fahren kann. D.h. ausprbieren, anfassen etc...
> 
> Somit sind für mich die Preise angemessener als z.B. bei einem 7Mille C`Dale oder Scott. Die sind dann zwar leicht und auch stabil, doch eben, neben dem gekapselten Antrieb etc, auch sofort im Eimer, wenn se mal auf ´ne Kante knallen... Ich würde mich dann nicht mehr draufsetzen wollen... Nur was für No-Crasher, mir zu unsicher...



seit wann haben scott oder c-dale gekapeselte antriebe????? und bei dieser preislage wirste wohl kaum händler finden die ein testbike dastehen haben auf dem jeder mal ins gelände mit darf.


----------



## Joyman (23. August 2009)

Meine ja gar nicht dass C´Dale oder Andere einen gekapselten Antrieb haben...., plädiere hier ja die ganze Zeit für KATZ...
Meine: viel Geld für ein Corbonteil ausgeben ist nicht meine Sache, viel zu unsicher(was die Verletzungsgefahr für den Rahmen angeht).
Testfahren kann man die KATZ allerdings. Und die sind aus ALU. Beule hin, Beule her, das Ding läuft dann trotzdem. Mit einem teuren Scott oder C´Dale würde ich mich nicht ins Gelände trauen, schon garnicht, wenn ich´s nicht probegefahren bin. Und dazu haben die dann nicht mal einen gekapselten Antrieb.

Scheine mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt zu haben...;-)


----------



## botswana23 (2. September 2009)

Hi,

also ich finde die Idee echt gut, allerdings habe ich eine Frage :

Ist es nicht möglich gewesen die ganzen Züge im Rahmen zu verlegen ?

Das würde dann das ganze cleane Konzept noch ein wenig verdeutlichen.

Wegen dem Preis, naja nicht wenig, aber es gibt auch Schaltungen für knapp 2000.

Gruß


----------



## Joyman (2. September 2009)

Also die Zugführung...lass´ mich mal nachdenken...
Ich hätte das auch toll gefunden, doch sind allein für die Schaltung zwei Führungslöcher zu setzen plus das für die Bramse. Hier kommt hinzu, dass die Bremsa dann ganz neu befüllt werden müsste...keine saubere Sache und es schwächt den Rahmen, wenn drei Führungslöcher recht nah beieinander gesetzt werden müssen.
Das ist auch der Grund für die Gegenhalter als Anlötteil: hier sind keine Schhrauben nötig, die bei falscher Nutzung durchaus für Probs sorgen könnten, ganz zu schweigen von möglichem Flüssigkeitseinbruch IN der Rahmen... Entspricht dann nicht mehr der Idee von Wartungfreundlichkeit.
Eine Abdeckung hätte mir auch gefallen... na ja, dann muss ich eben die weissen Crud Catcher dran schrauben...um etwas stylish daher zu kommen...


----------



## Cyborg (2. September 2009)

saturno schrieb:


> seit wann haben scott oder c-dale gekapeselte antriebe?????


na ja, haben tuen sie die schon, nur verkaufen wollen sie die nicht.


----------



## mox (2. September 2009)

Cyborg schrieb:


> na ja, haben tuen sie die schon, nur verkaufen wollen sie die nicht.



Komische Lefty... auf der rechten Seite  Gespiegelt scheint das Bild ja nicht zu sein, die Schriftzüge stimmen ja alle... Die Position der hinteren Bremsscheibe ist ja auch mal interessant 

Grüße

edit: ach... ich sehe gerade, da steht ja sogar "righty" drauf...


----------



## Cyborg (2. September 2009)

mox schrieb:


> Die Position der hinteren Bremsscheibe ist ja auch mal interessant


hier sieht man noch die Bremsaufnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (2. September 2009)

Das mit der "righty" ist ja nur konsequent, die Schwinge ist ja auch righty. Sieht schon abgefahren aus, das "halbe Rad"...


----------



## iwannawi (8. September 2009)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Währe Joyman nicht schon seit 2007 registriert, würde ich ihn für den Jubelaccount der Katzbrüder halten



Um die Verschwörungstheorie um Joyman weiter anzuheizen ist mir aufgefallen das wartungsfrei (offentsichtlich Holger Katz von Katz Bikes) und Joyman (angeblich ein Jubelaccount) beide seid Sept. 2007 registriert sind. Was für ein Zufall?

Wie dem auch sei, ich find die Katz Bikes echt Klasse. Hab leider noch keins in echt gesehen geschweigen denn gefahren aber ich denke das sind echt ausgereifte Bikes. Und die begrüßenswerten 100% swiss-made haben nunmal ihren Preis. Aber bei 7000 Euro ist der Traum von Katz Bike ausgeträumt ...

So, bin Kette putzen ...


----------



## jopo (8. September 2009)

iwannawi schrieb:


> Um die Verschwörungstheorie um Joyman weiter anzuheizen ist mir aufgefallen das wartungsfrei (offentsichtlich Holger Katz von Katz Bikes) und Joyman (angeblich ein Jubelaccount) beide seid Sept. 2007 registriert sind. Was für ein Zufall?


 
Da hätte ein Ausrufungszeichen besser gepasst!


----------



## wartungsfrei (8. September 2009)

iwannawi schrieb:


> Um die Verschwörungstheorie um Joyman weiter anzuheizen ist mir aufgefallen das wartungsfrei (offentsichtlich Holger Katz von Katz Bikes) und Joyman (angeblich ein Jubelaccount) beide seid Sept. 2007 registriert sind. Was für ein Zufall?
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, ich find die Katz Bikes echt Klasse. Hab leider noch keins in echt gesehen geschweigen denn gefahren aber ich denke das sind echt ausgereifte Bikes. Und die begrüßenswerten 100% swiss-made haben nunmal ihren Preis. Aber bei 7000 Euro ist der Traum von Katz Bike ausgeträumt ...
> 
> So, bin Kette putzen ...



Um die Verschwörungstheorie zu verwerfen teile ich euch mit, dass ich Joyman genau seit Ende Juni 2009 kenne. Dass er sich so für KATZ begeistert hat nicht damit zu tun, dass wir uns "kennen" (Er hat uns auf unserer Hausmesse besucht und wir haben ansonsten keinen Kontakt zueinander, von "kennen" kann hier keine Rede sein, ich weiss wie er heisst und wie er aussieht), sondern dass er einer der wenigen ist, die bisher ein KATZ gefahren sind. Daher seine Begeisterung. KATZ ist wie e-Bike: Anfänglich herrscht Skepsis, erst nach der Testfahrt folgt das breite Grinsen. Und das ist es, was Joyman euch mitteilen möchte.

Danke dennoch für die folgenden positiven Worte iwannawi.


----------



## iwannawi (8. September 2009)

Nochmal zum Thema Preis ... ich hab mal nach Alternativen zum Katz Moos geschaut und da sieht es preismässig nicht besser aus. Zum Beispiel das Nicolai Helius RC mit Rohloff und DT Swiss Dämpfer kostet in der Super Version auch schlappe 6650 Euro. Und da ist der Antrieb nicht komplett gekapselt. Ich weiss nicht ob der Vergleich hinkt, aber die Suche nach ein bezahlbaren XC Fully mit Rohloff werd ich wohl aufgeben müssen ...


----------



## Cyborg (8. September 2009)

iwannawi schrieb:


> aber die Suche nach ein bezahlbaren XC Fully mit Rohloff werd ich wohl aufgeben müssen ...


warum gleich aufgeben? 





http://www.rohloff.de/de/info/bikes...ls/allmountain_light_4stoker__4459/index.html

und ja, ein Fully mit Rohloff ist so eine Sache, da würde ich erst UNBEDINGT probe fahren. 




Cyborg schrieb:


> na ja, haben tuen sie die schon, nur verkaufen wollen sie die nicht.



scheinbar doch, auch wenn limitiert. 






quelle: road.cc


----------



## wartungsfrei (8. September 2009)

Cyborg schrieb:


> und ja, ein Fully mit Rohloff ist so eine Sache, da würde ich erst UNBEDINGT probe fahren.



warum das? Und warum bei Kettenschaltung nicht?


----------



## Cyborg (8. September 2009)

Weil
1) man spürt das Mehrgewicht am Hinterrad
2) die Dose schaltet unter bestimmten Umständen nicht so gerne



ps: warum verbaut ihr plötzlich eine externe Schatlbox?


----------



## wartungsfrei (8. September 2009)

1) das Mehrgewicht kann man mit einer geschickten Kinematik kompensieren, man muss es nur tun. Und ich bezweifle auch, dass die Mehrheit der Biker die höhere Masse merkt. Es hat sich jedenfalls noch niemand beklagt, dass seine Federung beim Wechsel von einem 600-Gramm-Pneu auf einen "Downhillfötschen" mit 1350 Gramm plötzlich schlechter funktioniert. Da ist auch viel Placebo und Mediengerede dabei. Ich wage jedoch zu behaupten, dass jeder Biker merkt, ob seine Schaltung verstellt ist oder nicht. Und eine verstellte Schaltung ist bei Rohloff unmöglich 

2) hat aber nix mit Fully oder nicht Fully zu tun, sondern eher mit der Schalttechnik. Schalten im Totpunkt und du hast keine Probleme damit. Es ist zwar so, dass sie sich schlechter unter LAst schalten lässt als ein Ritzelpaket, aber es stellt sich die Frage, ob schalten unter Last eine gute Idee ist...

Box: das war Wunsch seitens Rohloff. Schade zwar, aber wir können gut damit leben.

Edith meint: btw, der oben gezeigte Antrieb ist keineswegs gedichtet. Das System ist am Hinterrad komplett offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (8. September 2009)

> das Mehrgewicht kann man mit einer geschickten Kinematik kompensieren, man muss es nur tun.


Es ist schon schwer genug ein Fully mit der geschickten Kinematik überhaupt zu finden, ohne das man da noch was kompensieren muss.



> Es hat sich jedenfalls noch niemand beklagt, dass seine Federung beim Wechsel von einem 600-Gramm-Pneu auf einen "Downhillfötschen" mit 1350 Gramm plötzlich schlechter funktioniert.


Es ist nicht nur die Federung, sondern auch die ungünstige Gewichtsverteilung. Spätenstens wenn man sein Bike tragen muss, merkt die auch jeder. Übrigends haben sich genug DH-Fahrer "beschwert" und so wurde ein Getriebebike geboren. 



> Schalten im Totpunkt und du hast keine Probleme damit.


wenn alles im Leben so einfach wäre. 



> btw, der oben gezeigte Antrieb ist keineswegs gedichtet. Das System ist am Hinterrad komplett offen.


 Das wäre unklug von C'dale. Für mich sieht das nach geschlossen Antrieb. Vllt. nicht wasserdicht, aber komplett offen?






ist auch egal, das Rad sieht eher häßlich aus.



> Box: das war Wunsch seitens Rohloff.


Dachte ich mir schon. Habe ich auch einen Wunsch frei? 



> Schade zwar, aber wir können gut damit leben.


Als ob ihr die Wahl hättet.


----------



## jopo (9. September 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> 1)
> Box: das war Wunsch seitens Rohloff. Schade zwar, aber wir können gut damit leben.


Ich verstehe: Das war ein Befehl seitens Rohloff. Schade zwar, aber wir müssen damit leben. 

Es gibt bisher nur ein paar Leute, die Disk und Interne kombiniert haben. Ich gehöre dazu, habe das vor 2 Jahren erstmals bei einem Viergelenker umgesetzt und jetzt bei meinem aktuellen CD-Prophet, eine Variante, die eurer sehr ähnlich ist, nur ein bischen filigraner. Mit Voitl, der auch eine interessante in den Rahmen integrierte Interne mit Disk anbietet, wärt ihr die Hersteller gewesen, die ein einigermassen aufgeräumtes linkes Rohloff-Ausfallende präsentiert hätten. Dafür hatte ich Euch in einem anderen Thread heute morgen gelobt. Und wieder nichts. Was bleibt denn an eurem Antrieb so tolles ausser ein bischen Kapselei? 

OK, nicht eure Schuld, wenn Rohloff die Macht hat euch da so reinzuregieren. Aber was bilden die sich eigentlich ein? Nicht nur, dass sie ausser einer echt tollen Nabe selber nur hässliche bleischwere Landmaschinen-Zubehörteile zustande gebracht haben, jetzt verhindern sie auch noch Innovationen bei anderen Herstellern.

Auch wenn ich (als Privatperson) etwas neues ausprobiere an meinem Bike an sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen, stelle ich mir die Frage nach dem GAU, dem grössten anzunehmenden Unfall. Was kann denn passieren bei der Kombi Interne + Disk. Die Bremsscheibe kann schlimmstenfalls das Schaltseil durchtrennen, wenn ich nicht ausreichend Raum dazwischen geschaffen habe. Was ist die Folge? Ich kann nicht mehr schalten, habe nur noch einen Gang. Haben Singlespeeder auch. Und, wo ist jetzt das (Sicherheits-) Problem? 

Das Rohloff dem Zwang unterliegt, die Nabe für möglichst viele Rahmenformen und Einbauvarianten kompatibel zu machen und dabei darauf schauen muss, dass auch alles reibungslos und sicher funktioniert, ist klar. Darum erwarte ich auch nicht, dass sie eine generelle Zustimmung zur Kombination Interne + Disk geben. Nur mit universellen Zubehörteilen ist eine reibungslose Funktion bei der Rahmenvielfalt nicht zu gewährleisten. Wenn aber ein Hersteller (wie ihr) diese Kombi anbieten will und doch wohl gewährleisten kann, dass es auch sicher funktioniert, dies dann per Veto zu verhindern .... ???  
Ich hatte bisher zweimal Kontakt mit Rohloff-Leuten und hatte beide Male das Gefühl, die sind von einem anderen Planeten. Mich wundert nix mehr!


----------



## onkel_c (9. September 2009)

@cyborg: naja die getriebebikes sind ja denn wohl eher tot. wer bitte fährt denn noch damit? die sind doch alle verschwunden, weil zu schwer.

im dh braucht es doch heute bikes die höchstens noch 17kg auf die waage bringen, sonst bist du doch nicht konkurrenzfähig. um dauerhaltbarkeit geht es dabei doch gar nicht. im dh zählt nur die zeit von a nach b, mehr nicht. je leichter das rad, desto leichter lässt es sich beschleunigen. je weniger rollwiderstand, ....
nicht selten entscheiden hier zehntelsekunden, ab und an auch hundertstel. der dh ist ein sprint (streng betrachtet), ergo der einfluß von vorgenannten faktoren sehr groß.
den dh sport sehe ich deshalb als sehr speziell an.

allgemein:
klar, die rohloff dose ist schwerer, keine frage. aber dafür hält sie eben auch. die diskussion, ob eine nabe sinn macht kann doch nur jeder für sich beantworten. dort wo gewicht nicht hauptargument nummer eins ist, ist sie zumindest eine alternative. 
die fully frage lässt sich doch recht einfach anhand des systems und drehpunktes klären. beim gewicht scheiden sich dann wieder die geister. das argument der ungefederten masse ist ein totschlagargument, was von den gegenern der dose gerne benutzt wird. es geht dabei nämlich rein um das ansprechverhalten. viele bikes sind so bescheiden konstruiert, komplettiert, dass das ansprechverhalten seitens der lagerung, des hinterbausystems einen höheren einfluß hat!

es ist klar, dass nicht jeder rohloff fahren will - ebenso wie shimano oder sram. gut so, manigfaltigkeit ist nur positiv. man sollte es aber tunlichst vermeiden von sich auf andere zu schließen ... der mensch ist ein individuum und hat unterschiedliche vorstellungen, emfindungen, ...

@jopo: ja, rohloff ist komisch - zumindest in der bikebranche. und richtig, es handelt sich um maschinenbau und nicht um die herstellung von hype. in der bikebranche gibt es soviel mist (unterhalte dich doch mal mit einem bikesachverständigen wie ernst brust:velotech), der an kunden getestet wird. 
by the way hast du es ja auch richtig gesehen: rohloff liefert eine disc nabe nur mit externer ansteuerung aus. nicht mehr, nicht weniger. wer also auf interne dann umbaut, tut dies auf eigene verantwortung. mehr nicht. denn der 'normale kunde', heute vielseitig informiert, sieht dies nichtso entspannt, wenn seine seilzüge schlurren, oder durchtrennt sind.... da sucht man dann schnell nach den schuldigen. und es hieß: auf wunsch von rohloff. das restriktive sehe ich da nicht. voitl macht ja auch sein ding (schon länger) und rohloff scheint dies ja auch nicht zu verbieten. 
es ist doch nur konsequent so zu verfahren. warum sich mit problemen beschäftigen die andere verursachen?

wir hier im forum sehen viele dinge anders (auch ich), weil wir die dinge speziell für uns haben wollen, oder das optimum für unseren einsatz. ein hersteller hat aber viele spezielle kunden und muss in erster linie produkte für eine breite masse herstellen.

an meinen rädern ist auch fast nichts 'normal', alles nachbearbeitet, für meinen zweck ausgelegt, perfektioniert. als masch.-bau ing. habe ich aber auch die möglichkeiten dazu. vieles lässt sich in serie doch gar nicht umsetzen. andere dinge sind für den normal user gar nicht zu handhaben.
der hersteller muss zudem seiner sorgfaltspflicht und marktbeobachtung nachkommen ...

von daher sehe ich es immer so: nörgeln ist leicht. zum kauf wird ja niemand verdonnert.
zudem stehen im forum viele unsinnige aussagen, die nur all zu gerne noch verschlimmert werden. ein gespräch mit herstellern schafft oftmals klarheit. da aber hier unterschiedliche auffassungen herrschen können, muss man entspannt in solche gespräche gehen. nicht immer lassen sich unterschiedliche standpunkte gegenseitig plausibel erklären. wenn dann noch das menschliche nicht richtig passt .... ist schnell ein pauschalurteil gefällt. man kann hinschauen wo man will. dass, was am meisten und überall fehlt ist toleranz.


----------



## Joyman (9. September 2009)

@verschwörungstheoretiker:

Wie Holger schon schreibt und der Name es sagt, es ist eine THEORIE, dass wir uns KENNEN würden. Ich habe, wie auch in meinen Postings geschrieben, lediglich das Rollout der Katz-Brüder in Altdorf besucht und bin dort das auf den Bildern sichtbare MOOS gefahren. 
Wenn das Misstrauen bei den "nicht Moos Er-fahrenen" so groß ist, schade, denn dann ist es mit der Glaubwürdigkeit aller *Ironie an* "ach so Technikversierten" *Ironie aus* hier echt schlecht bestellt...;-) Ein wenig Vertrauen täte uns hier gut, weiss nicht was ich davon habe in die Schweiz gefahren zu sein und die Räder zu loben...??? Ihr? Holger? Doch: einen sehr netten Kontakt und eine einmalige Gelegenheit bei einem Rollout dabei zu sein, denn wann öffnet eine neue Marke denn schonmal die Fabrikpforten um ihre Produkte vorzustellen? Und nicht zuletzt - ich wiederhole mich gerne - hab´ ich das Moss selbst fahren können. 

@Holger:
Schade, das mit der Schaltbox! Finde Eure Lösung besser, hat mir gut gefallen mit dem Zughalter... Werde dann vielleicht eine Sonderanfertiugung bestellen...

Ach ja: der Preis ist, nach meiner eigenen Er-Fahrung  des Moos imho gerechtfertigt.


----------



## jopo (9. September 2009)

onkel_c schrieb:


> @jopo: ja, rohloff ist komisch - zumindest in der bikebranche. und richtig, es handelt sich um maschinenbau und nicht um die herstellung von hype.


Es gibt zwischen Hype und Maschinenbau einen riesigen Bereich, den Du anscheinend nicht kennst. Es gibt Griffe, die den von Rohloff gewichtsmässig um Welten unterbieten und TROTZDEM genau so gut funktionieren. Ist Dir entgangen, oder?



> und es hieß: auf wunsch von rohloff. das restriktive sehe ich da nicht.


 
Es hiess: "SCHADE ZWAR". Das heisst, sie bedauern es. Wenn es freiwillig war, würden sie es wohl nicht bedauern.



> voitl macht ja auch sein ding (schon länger) und rohloff scheint dies ja auch nicht zu verbieten.


 
Ja, mal so, mal so. Und wir wissen nicht, warum.


----------



## wolfk (9. September 2009)

Joyman schrieb:


> Schade, das mit der Schaltbox! Finde Eure Lösung besser, hat mir gut gefallen mit dem Zughalter... Werde dann vielleicht eine Sonderanfertiugung bestellen.



Also wenn es die Möglichkeit einer "Sonderanfertigung" geben würde, wäre 1 Hindernis, das einer Bestellung noch im Wege steht ausgeräumt.

Ich habe ja nun die Schaltbox erst auf der Eurobike am Alp gesehen und war leicht enttäuscht. Ich fahre ja nun 2 Räder mit Rohloff - ein Reiserad mit Schaltbox, da ist es ok. Am Mountainbike möchte ich aber weiterhin eine interne Schaltansteuerung haben - wenn ich denn eine "Sonderanfertigung" bestellen könnte.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (9. September 2009)

jopo schrieb:


> Es gibt zwischen Hype und Maschinenbau einen riesigen Bereich, den Du anscheinend nicht kennst. Es gibt Griffe, die den von Rohloff gewichtsmässig um Welten unterbieten und TROTZDEM funktionieren. Ist Dir entgangen, oder?
> 
> Es hiess: "SCHADE ZWAR". Das heisst, sie bedauern es. Wenn es freiwillig war, würden sie es wohl nicht bedauern.
> 
> Ja, mal so, mal so. Und wir wissen nicht, warum.



gut, dass du weisst was ich kenne und nicht. aber wir sind uns ja eh nicht grün .
der tune griff ist alles andere als toll. das griffgehäuse ist extrem dünnwandig und keine pioniersleistung. die 50 gr. differenz sind für mich gemessen am preis völlig am ziel vorbei.

alles andere was bekannt ist, ist eine einzelteilfertigung mit toleranzen und features, die als serienteil so nicht her zu stellen sind. die zugmontage ist gegenüber dem rohloff griff umständlicher. 
es gibt da noch einiges: zum beispiel kälteempfindlichkeit von kuststoff . ich weiss, es ist gerade sommer .... der schaumstoffüberzug ist sicherlich nicht jedermanns sache, der durchmesser mir zu klein.

da rohloff, wie bereits gesagt, die disc version nur mir externer ausliefert, ist dies eindeutig geregelt. alles andere ist sache des herstellers, siehe voitl.
es soll ja sogar leute geben, die die externe gar nicht so schlimm empfinden, da wären wir aber wieder beim thema, dass der mensch arg unterschiedlich ist.

ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich rohloff dem leichtbauwahn verschrieben hat. wenn du mit landmaschinenbau bombproof meist, liegst du vermutlich nicht ganz falsch. dafür hält das zeug auch noch nach jahren.

da aber dies an dieser stelle eh zu nichts führen wird, verabschiede ich mich auch wieder und nutze meine zeit sinnvoller, getreu dem motto:
don't waste your time in a forum.


----------



## jopo (9. September 2009)

onkel_c schrieb:


> gut, dass du weisst was ich kenne und nicht. aber wir sind uns ja eh nicht grÃ¼n .


Ich weiss nicht was Du kennst, aber ich lese was Du schreibst. Und ich habe kein Problem mit Dir, schade, wenn Du eins mit mir hast.



> der tune griff ist alles andere als toll. das griffgehÃ¤use ist extrem dÃ¼nnwandig und keine pioniersleistung. die 50 gr. differenz sind fÃ¼r mich gemessen am preis vÃ¶llig am ziel vorbei.


 
Ich meinte nicht Tune sondern Rewel, so einen habe ich am Bike. 
Es gibt Leute, die machen Schraubentuning. Die geben fÃ¼r jedes Gramm weniger Unsummen aus. Nicht meine und nicht Deine Welt, aber es ist so. Ich habe den Griff wegen der Optik getauscht und weil ich Titan geil finde. 
Wenn Du fÃ¼r den Rewel 100 â¬uro zahlst und den Originalen fÃ¼r 40 â¬uro auf Ebay vertickst, kostet Dich der Rewel 60 â¬uro. Wir bewegen uns hier in einem Thread, wo ein Bike das Hundertfache kostet.



> ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich rohloff dem leichtbauwahn verschrieben hat. wenn du mit landmaschinenbau bombproof meist, liegst du vermutlich nicht ganz falsch. dafÃ¼r hÃ¤lt das zeug auch noch nach jahren.


 
Gebaut ist der Rewel-Griff fÃ¼r die Ewigkeit.



> da rohloff, wie bereits gesagt, die disc version nur mir externer ausliefert, ist dies eindeutig geregelt. alles andere ist sache des herstellers, siehe voitl.
> es soll ja sogar leute geben, die die externe gar nicht so schlimm empfinden, da wÃ¤ren wir aber wieder beim thema, dass der mensch arg unterschiedlich ist.


 
Lies doch einfach mal den Post vor Deinem.



> da aber dies an dieser stelle eh zu nichts fÃ¼hren wird, verabschiede ich mich auch wieder und nutze meine zeit sinnvoller, getreu dem motto: don't waste your time in a forum.


 
Ich weiss, das Du das hier noch liest


----------



## dubbel (9. September 2009)

wenn ich das richtig verstehe, gibt's immer noch keine ofiziellen preis-infos, oder? 
hat jemand mal nen tatsächlichen preis erfahren?


wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Der Grund weshalb wir keine Preise angeben und nur auf persönliche anfrage mitteilen ist der, dass wir uns - wie die Ausstattung vermuten lässt - im Hochpreissegment bewegen.


andere hersteller im bereich > 5.000 EUR trauen sich doch auch ihre preise zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## F.O.B. (9. September 2009)

@ onkel c: Würde ich so unterschreiben!
@ jopo: Wenn der Rohloff-Boss Deine Äußerungen hier lesen würde, würde er sich sagen: "Was stört's den Mond, wenn ein Hund ihn anbellt." Der Erfolg gibt ihm einfach recht. Es gibt eine Menge Chefs die alles bisher Erreichte verloren haben, weil sie auf Leute wie Dich oder Menschen gehört haben, die glauben, dass eine Acht-Gang-Speedhub leichter und billiger und vor allen Dingen notwendig ist!

Wenn Du den Bereich zwischen Hype und Maschinenbau kennst, warum gründest Du nicht eine Rohloff-Tuningfirma? Aber Achtung, den Namen YUMENA gibt es schon... Oder hast Du Angst, selber kritisiert zu werden, weil Du den o. g. Bereich unterschätzen könntest bzw. es nicht allen Menschen rechtmachen kannst?
Ich finde Rohoff sympathisch, weil ich bisher sehr selten mit denen zu tun hatte, obwohl mir deren Eigenarten bekannt sind.


----------



## iwannawi (9. September 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> hat jemand mal nen tatsächlichen preis erfahren?



Aus einem anderen Thread:

preise wie folgt:

ALP 6490,--

Moos 6990,--

Reif 4990,--


lt. Händler.


----------



## jopo (9. September 2009)

F.O.B. schrieb:


> @
> Ich finde Rohoff sympathisch, weil ich bisher sehr selten mit denen zu tun hatte, obwohl mir deren Eigenarten bekannt sind.


 
Den Satz finde ich zum kuglen, jemand symphatisch finden weil man wenig mit ihm zu tun hatte. 

Ansonsten, was soll der Mist schon wieder irgendeinen neuen Blödsinn zu verzapfen, 8-Gang-Speedhub. Kannst Du nicht bei den Beispielen und beim Thema bleiben, ist das so schwer?

Und warum ich nicht selber Parts für andere baue? Keine Zeit, keine Lust, Anfragen gibt's genug. Gerade wollen wieder ein paar Leute, dass ich ihnen Gehäuse für's Navi am Motorrad baue, weil sie meins besser finden als die am Markt. USW. 

Ich poste hier überhaupt nur, weil das Konzept des Katz-Bikes grundsätzlich auf meiner Linie ist. Und wenn ich sehe, dass die in Serie bauen wollen, was ich für mich gebaut und für gut befunden habe (z. B. Interne + Disk), dann freut mich das, auch weil ich mich bestätigt sehe. Und wenn das dann von anderer Seite (aus Arroganz, Ignoranz, nenne es wie Du willst) verhindert wird, dann ärgert mich das und tut mir für den Hersteller und die Kunden leid. So ist das! Nur darum ging es, nicht um 8fach-Speedhub. So ein Schwachsinn!


----------



## F.O.B. (9. September 2009)

@ jopo: Wenn das hier zuviel für Dich wird, würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle ausklinken. Du kommst hier so rüber wie ein verkanntes Genie, was austeilen aber nicht einstecken kann.
Du willst mich wohl nicht verstehen. Ich finde es überhaupt nicht zu Kugeln und es ist mir sehr unsympathisch, wenn man ständig mit einer Firma zu tun haben muß, weil deren Produkte ständig kaputtgehen. Da kann der Service noch so gut sein, irgendwann ist ein Punkt erreicht, an dem man froh ist, diesen Service nicht mehr so oft in Anspuch nehmen zu müssen. Bei der Rohloff ist das nicht der Fall und Katz muß das erst noch beweisen.

Zur Acht-Gang-Nabe: Die habe ich herangezogen, um Dir zu erklären, dass Rohloff sein Lebenswerk nicht kaputtmachen will. Rohloff ist nach wie vor eine kleine Firma und das Risiko schiffbruch zu erleiden ist höchstwahrscheinlich zu groß, wenn man Lösungen entwickelt, die nur für eine sehr kleine Zielgruppe gedacht ist. 
Ich hätte, statt der 8-Gang-Nabe, auch wieder den Drehgriff nennen können, den Du in die Diskusion gebracht hast. Ware das dann auch Schwachsinn gewesen oder wäre ich dann beim Thema geblieben?
Du hast genug Anfragen, Du kannst es besser als andere, aber Du hast keine Zeit und keine Lust! Sind Deine Beweggründe, etwas nicht zu tun, gerechtfertigter als die von Rohloff oder Katz? Bestimmt nicht nicht, aber sie klingen genauso ignorant.


----------



## jopo (9. September 2009)

Ich sehe mich als Genie, aber nicht als verkanntes 

Im Ernst, Dein letzter Satz hat mich nachdenklich gemacht. Aber ich bin 60+ und habe in meinem Leben schon genug geleistet. Gewiss, dass kann Rohloff auch sagen und keine Light-Nabe bringen. Darüber habe ich mich aber auch noch nie aufgeregt oder polemisiert, ich habe es lediglich bedauert. 
Was Du und onkel_c und was weiss ich wer anscheinend immer noch nicht bergriffen haben: Mir ging es hier nur um einen Punkt, dass Rohloff Katz untersagt, Interne und Disk zu kombinieren und das finde ich sehr schlecht. Und da bin ich ja nicht der Einzige. Allen anderen Quatsch haben erst Andere (wie Du) hier reingebracht und ich habe nur darauf reagiert. Hör jetzt auf damit und lass es gut sein!


----------



## Cyborg (9. September 2009)

jopo schrieb:


> Mir ging es hier nur um einen Punkt, dass Rohloff Katz untersagt, Interne und Disk zu kombinieren


Sonst müssen die wohl die FAQs überarbeiten und das wäre anscheinend zuviel Aufwand.



> Die interne Schaltansteuerung ist an allen Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14Versionen montiert, die nicht die Bezeuichnung EX oder DB tragen.
> 
> Sie erfordern einen Befestigungspunkt für den Zuggegenhalter am Rahmen in einem Abstand von mindestens 240mm von der Hinterachse.
> 
> Eine Kombination mit Scheibenbremse am Hinterrad ist hier nicht möglich, da die Schaltzüge mit der Bremsscheibe in Konflikt geraten würden







jopo schrieb:


> Mit Voitl, der auch eine interessante in den Rahmen integrierte Interne mit Disk anbietet, wärt ihr die Hersteller gewesen, die ein einigermassen aufgeräumtes linkes Rohloff-Ausfallende präsentiert hätten.



Sauber!







Für mich ist und bleib Speedhub eine reine Trekkingradnabe. Ohne Trigger mit externer Schaltbox und extra Wurst bei der Bremsscheibenaufnahme kommt die mir nicht ins MTB rein.

ps: vllt. auch nicht in nächstes Trekkigrad, ich sag nur GCD und Nicolai mit Rohloff-"Snubber" *kotzreflexunterdrück*


----------



## F.O.B. (9. September 2009)

@ jopo: Einverstanden! Wenn ich so alt bin wie Du, werde ich Anfragen auch Anfragen sein lassen.
Also begriffen habe ich die Problematik schon. Leider habe ich im "Eifer des Gefechts" vergessen, in meiner vorletzten Post darauf einzugehen. Man steckt in so einer Firma nicht drin. Vielleicht gab es schon Anfragen von anderen Firmen und Rohloff mußte beim Nein bleiben und/oder vielleicht sind die Montageabläufe so eingefahren, dass es kein Zeitfenster mehr für Extrawünsche gibt, die die Qualitätssicherung auf den Kopf stellt. 
Aber vielleicht macht Katz irgendwann auf eigene Kappe ein Alleingang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (12. September 2009)

Mir fällt grad ein, dass der Riemenantrieb momentan auf dem Vormarsch ist und für das KATZ-System etwas unbequem werden könnte...


----------



## F.O.B. (12. September 2009)

@ Black Evil: Sehe ich auch so. Nur beide neuen Systeme müssen erst noch unter Beweis stellen, dass sie genauso zuverlässig sind, wie eine normale Kette mit Rohloffnabe.


----------



## Joyman (12. September 2009)

Na ja, der Riemen ist schon gut, doch für den Wechsel muss der Rahmen geöffnet werden... Steele mir das auf dem Trail vor... Ok, die Kette beim Katz wäre auch nicht in 5 min wieder aufgezogen...;-)
Scheint ja schon stabil zu sein, doch auch da könnte es zum Riss kommen... Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

Ansonsten müssten die Rahmen für den Riemen zumindest auf der rechten Seite einen elevated Chainstay haben...


----------



## nexx (12. September 2009)

Mh ich glaube nicht, dass so ein Riemen mit der Beinkraft kaputtzukriegen ist. Ich weiß jetzt die Zusammensetzung nicht, aber wenns ähnlich wie die Riemen beim Auto/Motorrad ist, muss man dem Ding schon arg zusetzen, bis da Risse möglich werden.


----------



## Black Evil (12. September 2009)

Das Teil, zumindest von Gates, ist Kohlefaser-Verstärkt. Wir haben mal versucht, so einen gebrauchten Zahnriemen ausm Auto inner Werkstatt kaputt zu machen. Is irre was die aushalten. Da haben wir nachher zu zweit drangehangen und er ging noch nicht kaputt.
Wir hatten den Eindruck, die Dinger gehen nur kaputt, wenn schon ein Riss vorhanden ist. Also altersbedingt.


----------



## wartungsfrei (17. September 2009)

Habe mal ein paar Fotomontagen von möglichen Farbkombinationen auf unsere Webseite geladen. Gerne dürft ihr Eure inputs bringen, ich versuche sie anhand der bestehenden Farbmatrix zu erstellen. Mehr Fotos gibts hier


----------



## probschdi (22. September 2009)

alle drei varianten sehn geil aus


----------



## himariohere (27. September 2009)

Hallo Katz Freunde

  Ich verfolge begeistert die Diskussionen im Forum, weiter so.
  Nur stelle ich mir einige Fragen:
  -Was ist an diesem Rad so spektakulär?
  -Ist es wirklich wartungsfrei(er) als andere Bikes?
  -Ist der aktuelle Preis wirklich gerechtfertigt?
  Einige Gedanken möchte ich gern aufwerfen und um eure Meinung bitten (auch die Katzbrüder, insbes. Holger, sind gern aufgefordert).

zur 1. Frage:
  Viele haben andere interessante Bikes (mit oder ohne Rohloff, Kettenlose Antriebe, etc.) vorgestellt. Die, die auf der Eurobike waren, haben die teilweise lustigen dennoch zu beachtenden Innovationen gesehen. Spektakulär ist die Idee von Katz nicht. aber eine sehr interessante (Glückwunsch an euch Katz Brüder)
  => Spektakulär ist es nicht.

zur 2. Frage:
  Fakten:
  -Rohloff ist und bleibt extrem wartungsfrei, das ist Fakt.
  -Ich fahre bereits seit 3 Generationen (3. MTB Bike, alle Fullys, nachdem ich der XTR abgeschworen habe) und weiss um den Genuss von Rohloff. Ohne es hochzuheben, 8. Transalp und heftige Ritte mit den Bikes bestätigen den Charme und die Stressfreiheit der Rohloff.

-Aber:
  [FONT="]o[/FONT]Ich muss auch die Kette wechseln, ca. 1 x nach 1 ½ Jahren.
  [FONT="]o[/FONT]Ein Säubern und Fetten der Kette ist ebenso notwendig.
  [FONT="]o[/FONT]Säubern und Öl Nachfüllen der Schaltung ist mind. 1 x pro Jahr notwendig.
  [FONT="]o[/FONT]Das Kettenritzel habe ich bisher nur umgedreht, nach ca. 5.000 km. Muss ergo auch mal gewechselt werden.
  [FONT="]o[/FONT]Das Kettenblatt ist nachwievor im guten Zustand, wenn man beachtet, dass ich ein Rockring montiert habe. Dennoch gehe ich auch hier davon aus, dass ich das irgendwann mal ersetzen muss, auch wenn mein Körpergewicht und die Trittleistung relativ konstant sind.

=>Die Pflege und Wartung sind überschaubar und die Kosten sind wirklich lächerlich.

  -Rohloff geht bei der Kostenbetrachtung auf 10.000 km von einer Einsparung von 0,0207 EUR/ km aus (siehe bei Rohloff, 14 Argumente; 2,7 Cent/km  0,63 Cent/ km), d.h. ca. 207 EUR auf 10.000 km.
  -Betrachten wir die Innovation der Katzbike, Aufhängung, proprietäres Ritzel, Umlenkung, Kettenkasten  und bewerten das mal pauschal mit 500 EUR, so sind wir mit 700 EUR auf 10.000 km extrem gut in der Bewertung (im Vergleich zu Standard Kettenschaltungen, a la Shimano & SRAM).
  -Welche Wartungsarbeiten (Ritzelwechsel, Kettenblatt, ggf. Kettenkasten etc.) kann ich ohne Fachwerkstatt (wie bei bestehenden Bikesystemen) allein vornehmen?
  -Welche Kosten (nur antriebsbezogene) fallen ggf. nach x km/ x Jahren dennoch an? Was heißt wartungsfrei?
  -Ist der Radkasten wirklich stabil im Gegensatz zum Rockring o.ä.?
  -Vergleiche fehlen einfach.

=> Wartungsfreier als bestehende Bikes ist es bestimmt, aber in welchem Umfang ist absolut offen?
  [U]
zur 3. Frage:[/U]
  Katz bezieht sich bei der Betrachtung der Kosten auf eine umfassend durchgeführte Vollkostenrechnung.
  Nach Rückfragen, auch auf der Eurobike, wird diese Vollkostenbetrachtung nicht offengelegt oder wenigstens skizziert, was bei der Argumentation der Innovation deswegen etwas verwirrend ist.
  Die Marketing Aktionen sind zu bewundern, echt gut, die Rechtfertigung des aktuellen Preises deswegen noch lange nicht.

  Um es klarzustellen, ich finde das Bike extrem attraktiv, aber mir fehlt das klare Verkaufsargument.
  Das Komplett Bike Alp, bspw. liegt bei 9.490 CHF (ca. 6.290 EUR) empf. VK (ohne besonderen Farbwunsch, was nochmal ca. 299 CHF/ 200 EUR ausmacht)
  Die Ausstattung ist Standard hochwertig, nicht exklusiv.

  Vergleiche ich nun aber ebenso interessante Bikes von etablierten elitären Anbietern, wie bspw. Nicolai & Co., so ist bspw. beim Nicolai Elite (ähnliche Ausstattung) bei 5.300 Schluss (inkl. Rohloff). Und wie schon gesagt, die wenigen Wartungsarbeiten, sind danach zu vernachlässigen (Kette, Fett, etc.).
  Führe ich dennoch (was ungerechtfertigt ggü. Nicolai bsp. wäre) die o.g. 500 EUR Innovationsaufschlag hinzu, bin ich immer noch unter 6.000 EUR. Wie gesagt, das ist nicht logisch und bei einem Neueinsteiger nicht gerechtfertigt.
  (Nebenbei: Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass wir hier eine Mercedes Benz Firma am Entstehen sehen, die mit S-Class Modellen in den Markt kommen (was bei Mercedes gerechtfertigt und erlaubt war) und erst dann den Mittel- und Kleinklassenmarkt erobern.)

  Worin sind also die ca. 1.000 EUR Mehrkosten zu begründen?
  Einen Verkaufsstartpreis habe ich noch nicht erkennen können. 

=> Der aktuelle Preis ist nicht gerechtfertigt.

  [B][U]Zusammenfassend:[/U][/B]
  -Die Euphorie der Innovation Katz-Bike scheint erst einmal vorbei.
  -Was fehlt ist eine klare Argumentation gegenüber anderen etablierten Herstellern und Bikes?
  -Der Vollkostenansatz hinkt durch fehlende Argumente.
  -Der direkte Kontakt zu den Herstellern ist zu bewundern (aber davon hat meine Brieftasche nichts).
  -Ein Interessierter kann keine Gegenüberstellung von Nutzen und Kosten vornehmen, insbesondere in dieser Preisklasse muss das einfach erfolgen.
  -Die bestehende 1. kleine (untere zweistellige) Serienfertigung wird nicht genügen, dass Bike in den Markt zu drängen.
  [FONT="]o[/FONT]mind. 50 % davon sind sog. Early Adopters (Ich wills als Erster). Danach wird es ein Warten geben.
  -Es fehlen die neutralen Tests und Berichte über die Bikes.
  Dennoch, ich bin immer noch interessiert für ein Katz-Bike, aber nicht um jeden Preis.

  Wie seht ihr das?


  Grüsse eines Katz Bike Freundes


----------



## F.O.B. (28. September 2009)

Mein Reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (28. September 2009)

->> genau, viel zu teuer.....


----------



## Mr Cannondale (28. September 2009)

Zu deiner 1. Frage: 
zur 1. Frage:
Viele haben andere interessante Bikes (mit oder ohne Rohloff, Kettenlose Antriebe, etc.) vorgestellt. Die, die auf der Eurobike waren, haben die teilweise lustigen dennoch zu beachtenden Innovationen gesehen. SpektakulÃ¤r ist die Idee von Katz nicht. aber eine sehr interessante (GlÃ¼ckwunsch an euch âKatz BrÃ¼derâ)
=> SpektakulÃ¤r ist es nicht.

Also ich kenne kein Fully mit Rohloff und ohne Kette!?


----------



## freddy_walker (28. September 2009)

Gut zusammengeschrieben - geht genau in die Richtung meiner Überlegungen - habe das Alp als Bildschirmschoner - aber bei dem Preis wird mir leider jedes mal übel bzw. verfluche meine anderen dringenderen Investitionen... 

Gerade als Speedhub-Fahrer kann man den Argumentationen von Holger  K. nicht wirklich folgen - wobei der Kontakt und die schnellen Antworten wirklich nett und vorbildlich sind! In der Richtung bitte weiter so...

Aber es bleibt dabei - die Preise sind nicht nur hoch, sondern in meinen Augen wirklich brutal. Autsch.

Gruß, F.


----------



## jopo (28. September 2009)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Also ich kenne kein Fully mit Rohloff und ohne Kette!?


 
Ich schon! Es ist ein Cannondale, Mr. Cannondale  Das erste und einzige Fully mit Gates Carbon Drive.






Und da Gates untersagt, den Riemen in Gegenrichtung zu biegen, wird es auch kein Hersteller bauen. 

Also Leute, Katz kaufen! Etwas teuer, aber gut.


----------



## saturno (28. September 2009)

jopo schrieb:


> Ich schon! Es ist ein Cannondale, Mr. Cannondale  Das erste und einzige Fully mit Gates Carbon Drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das cd ist ja mal richtig genial
wie fährt sichs und wie lange ist der antrieb schon im einsatz?


----------



## Black Evil (28. September 2009)

Moment,Moment - hast du dieses Beltdrive-Fully selber aufgebaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartungsfrei (28. September 2009)

Hallo liebe IBC'ler. Ich bin euch schon lange einige Antworten schuldig. Here they are:





Flanschbob schrieb:


> fÃ¼r den preis lohnt es echt nicht.
> ...
> ich hÃ¤tte mit der hÃ¤lfte, also etwa 3500â¬ gerechnet. dann wÃ¤rs angesichts komfort und originalitÃ¤t ja zu vertreten gewesen.



3500 Euro entsprechen etwa 5250 CHF. 
Rohloff= CHF 2300
DT DÃ¤mpfer Aluversion= CHF 760.-
Magura Thor/Durin= CHF 1590
_______________________________
Summe = CHF 4650.-

Und du erwartest das Komplettbike fÃ¼r CHF 5250?







Flanschbob schrieb:


> ein technisch Ã¤hnliches konzept an einem starrbike oder hardtail mit alfine und disc fÃ¼r ca. 1000â¬
> das wÃ¤re ein konzept


es geht noch gÃ¼nstiger:
China Rahmen im Einkauf EUR 20.-
China Tretlager im Einkauf EUR 0.50
Rest der Komponenten im Einkauf EUR 100.-
____________________________________________
Verkaufspreis EUR 500.- 
QualitÃ¤t im Verkauf = ********

bleibt bitte realistisch. 




Sahnie schrieb:


> Denn sonst unterscheiden sich FahrrÃ¤der heute doch wirklich nur durch den Preis.


So ist es bei den allermeisten.




Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> ... Mal ganz abgesehen davon das ihr wenigstens so selbstehrlich sein kÃ¶nntet und die Bike Gewichte MIT Pedale angebt. Denn niemand wird sein Bike ohne
> 
> Pedale fahren, das ist nix anderes als "SchÃ¶nrechnen" der doch recht stolzen Gewichte.


Alle wiegen ihr bike ohne Pedale. Also passen wir uns an. Womit wiegst du sie denn? mit einem Paar Eggbeater 4ti (167g) oder mit einem paar DH Klick Marke XY (600g)? Jeder fÃ¤hrt ein 

anderes System, da gibts kein "Pedal fÃ¼r alle".



eminem7905 schrieb:


> mal ne kleine rechung
> 
> vk 7000euro
> gewinn: 4000 euro
> ...



Um die aufgemachte Rechnung mal fertig zu machen: Nehmen wir an, der FachhÃ¤ndler (Ã¼ber den KATZ Bikes ja verkauft werden) schlÃ¤gt 40% auf seinen Einkaufspreis drauf, d.h. er bezahlt 

angenommen 7000/1.4=5000 EUR. Zieht man Zitat "unseren Gewinn" (du meinst wohl eher "Deckungsbeitrag") von 4000 EUR ab, so kostet das Bike in der Herstellung 5000 -4000 = 1000 EUR. 

AbzÃ¼glich 3 Stunden Montagearbeit zu einem Stundensatz von 70 EUR, ergibt Materialkosten des kompletten Bikes von 790 EUR. Bei einem Rohloffpreis von CHF 2300 oder wie bei euch etwa 1000 EUR ist das durchaus plausibel, nicht? Denn alle restlichen Teile wie Gabel, DÃ¤mpfer, Bremsen und so weiter kriegen wir gratis von unseren Lieferanten, denn alle sind sie schliesslich staatlich beauftragte WohltÃ¤tigkeitsorganisationen. Schlage mal bei Wikipedia nach und informiere dich auch Ã¼ber den Unterschied von Gewinn und Deckungsbeitrag.



eminem7905 schrieb:


> also wofÃ¼r mehr ackern, als es nÃ¶tig ist, ...



Jeder von uns (wir sind zu zweit, die eine ganze Bikemarke auf die Beine stellen) arbeitet 70 bis 100 Stunden pro Woche, wÃ¤hrend sechs bis sieben Tagen (schaut auf die Uhrzeit... ich 

sitze noch im BÃ¼ro, wÃ¤hrend ihr wahrscheinlich schon eine schÃ¶ne Biketour gemacht habt und jetzt bei einem Bierchen sitzt oder sogar schon am Schlafen seid), kommen gar nicht mehr zum 

biken und verzichten sogar auf einen Lohn. Ferien haben wir sowieso keine. Unser Leben besteht aus Arbeit. FÃ¼r Freunde und Familie ist keine Zeit mehr da. Wir gehen Mittags ins Hotel 

Mama, weil wir weder Zeit haben selbst zu kochen, noch das Geld da ist um Essen zu gehen. Wir verkaufen unsere Trialbikes und andere, weil wir gar nicht mehr dazu kommen, sie zu 

brauchen. Wir machen keine Caffee- und Z'vieri-pause, da wir uns diese Pause nicht leisten kÃ¶nnen. Und als Dank werft ihr uns Ã¼berrissene Margen vor. Tja, wozu mehr ackern als nÃ¶tig.



F.O.B. schrieb:


> @ Joyman: Katz vergleicht sein System mit der Kettenschaltung!


So ist es!



F.O.B. schrieb:


> ...Die Technik... lÃ¤Ãt sich Katz sehr gut bezahlen.





radmann schrieb:


> ... Wir werden schon ganz schÃ¶n abgezockt.



Unsere Bikes sind knallhart kalkuliert, wir lassen uns von den 3 Jahren Entwicklung keine Minute bezahlen. Auch die sÃ¼ndhaft teuren Patente wÃ¤lzen wir nicht aufs Produkt ab. WÃ¼rden wir 

das machen, wÃ¤ren die Bikes unbezahlbar.






Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Und Inovation hin oder her, im Jahr 2009 sind Ã¼ber 14kg bei einem 7000â¬ All-Mountain Bike absolut abschreckend.


Auch wir kÃ¶nnten 180mm mit 12kg bauen, kein Problem. Das Rezept sieht so aus: Ultraleicht Rohrsatz, Superleichte und null belastbare dÃ¼nnring-Kugellager, XTR oder XO Schaltung. 

Resultat: Du darfst keinen Nosewheelie mehr machen, auch SprÃ¼nge Ã¼ber 0.5m hÃ¶he sind tabu, die Schaltung funktioniert zum heulen und der Rahmen wird dir in spÃ¤testens einem Jahr 

reissen. Dein vorteil: du kannst sagen "geil ich hab soviel zentimeter pro Kilo". Dein Nachteil: du hast ein Bike, das dem Einsatzbereich nicht mehr gerecht wird. Vorteil des 

Herstellers: Seine Haus-interne Anwaltsabteilung kriegt Arbeit.



aggressor2 schrieb:


> ...dÃ¼rfte wohl ein ziemlich dichter kasten um die kette, mit spanner drin, wohl kaum ein zu groÃes problem darstellen...


seltsamerweise gibt es weltweit keinen einzigen Hersteller ausser uns, der es bis jetzt geschafft hat ein hochwertiges vollgefedertes Bike mit komplett gekapseltem (das heisst nicht 

optisch geschÃ¼tzt sondern eben richtig gedichtet) Antrieb auf den Markt zu bringen. Bei dem selbst beim Radausbau kein fettiges Teil mehr zum Vorschein kommt. Bei dem keine Kette mehr 

aushÃ¤ngen kann. Bei dem man nicht mehr nachzuschmieren braucht. Bei dem nichts mehr scheppert beim Bergabfahren. Bei dem... wir kÃ¶nnten hier noch viel hinschreiben. 
Wir haben 3 Jahre dran entwickelt. Viel Spass beim kopieren, du wirst dich schwarz Ã¤rgern, selbst wenn du unseren Rahmen auffrÃ¤st und alles ausmisst 




Cyborg schrieb:


> Ich warte schon lange auf REIF, sollte aber der Rahmenpreis in o.g. Regionen bewegen, wird es wohl Nicolai mit Gates Carbon Drive werden.


Dann schau dir mal dessen Preis an. 



iwannawi schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Preis ... ich hab mal nach Alternativen zum Katz Moos geschaut und da sieht es preismÃ¤ssig nicht besser aus. Zum Beispiel das
> 
> Nicolai Helius RC mit Rohloff und DT Swiss DÃ¤mpfer kostet in der Super Version auch schlappe 6650
> 
> Euro. Und da ist der Antrieb nicht komplett gekapselt.



Danke! 



Black Evil schrieb:


> Mir fÃ¤llt grad ein, dass der Riemenantrieb momentan auf dem Vormarsch ist und fÃ¼r das KATZ-System etwas unbequem werden kÃ¶nnte...


Das lÃ¤sst uns ziemlich kalt. Es gibt bis dato kein vollgefedertes Velo mit Zahnriemen und das wird noch viele Jahre dauern, bis das jemand technisch in den Griff bekommt. Lest hierzu 

bitte auch das kÃ¼rzlich erschienene Statement von Idworx! Sehr interessant!! http://www.idworx-bikes.de/de/vor-und-nachteile-riemenantrieb.php



himariohere schrieb:


> Hallo Katz Freunde
> 
> Ich verfolge begeistert die Diskussionen im Forum, weiter so.
> Nur stelle ich mir einige Fragen:
> ...



Wir haben es auch nie als spektakulÃ¤r bezeichnet. 





himariohere schrieb:


> -Welche Wartungsarbeiten (Ritzelwechsel, Kettenblatt, ggf. âKettenkastenâ etc.) kann ich ohne Fachwerkstatt (wie bei bestehenden Bikesystemen) allein vornehmen?


Das einzige Spezialwerkzeug fÃ¼r den Antrieb ist ein Lagerabzieher, wenn du das Ritzel wechseln musst. Brauchst ja fÃ¼r die Demontage einer Kassette oder eines Rohloff- ritzels auch 

Spezialwerkzeuge, nÃ¤mlich Kettenpeitsche und Spezial-Nuss.




himariohere schrieb:


> -Welche Kosten (nur antriebsbezogene) fallen ggf. nach x km/ x Jahren dennoch an? Was heiÃt wartungsfrei?


Wir sprechen nicht von wartungsfrei, sondern von wartungsarm. die Zahlen zur Vollkostenrechnung werden wir bestimmt einmal verÃ¶ffentlichen. Wir haben fÃ¼r unsere Vollkostenrechnung 

sowohl Internetrecherchen gemacht (speziell auch im IBC) , als auch Statistiken ausgewertet, unsere persÃ¶nliche Erfahrung mit Kettenschaltung und normaler Rohloff sowie Aussagen und 

eigene langjÃ¤hrige Erfahrung im Bikeservice miteinbezogen. Klar gibt es momentan noch keine Erfahrungswerte, dennoch kann man aus den vorhandenen, oben genannten Daten Hochrechnungen 

und NÃ¤herungen machen. Selbst wenn wir mit unseren NÃ¤herungen daneben liegen sollten, Ã¤ndert es am Prinzip nichts. Wir argumentiern auch nicht primÃ¤r mit "Kostenersparnis". Wir 

erwÃ¤hnen es, aber es ist nicht unser Hauptverkaufsargument. Was zÃ¤hlt, ist, dass der Biker mehr Ruhe mit seinem Bike hat. 



himariohere schrieb:


> -Ist der âRadkastenâ wirklich stabil im Gegensatz zum Rockring o.Ã¤.?


Er ist absolut vergleichbar mit einem Rockring. Wir hÃ¶ren oft das Argument von wegen "das wÃ¼rd ich nie aus Carbon machen!" Schaut mal, andere machen sogar ganze Rahmen aus Carbon! Und 

das sind tragende Teile. Ein unglÃ¼cklicher Sturz genÃ¼gt und der gesamte Rahmen ist im Eimer. Wenns der Kunde dann auch merkt. Meistens denkt er sich ja nichts dabei und fÃ¤hrt weiter. 

Carbon ist Ã¼brigens digital! eins oder Null. HÃ¤lt oder bricht. Was dazwischen gibts nicht. Wir haben schon Ã¼ble Aufsetzer gehabt, die Verschalung ist logischerweise beschÃ¤digt, einige 

Fasern sind aufgerissen, aber es sind noch etliche Lagen da, die das System dicht halten. Denn im unteren Bereich haben wir mehr Lagen eingearbeitet als an anderen Orten, es braucht 

extrem viel, bis da ein Loch drin ist. Und wenn es tatsÃ¤chlich mal der Fall sein sollte, dann ist dieses Teil auch einfach auszutauschen. 




himariohere schrieb:


> zur 3. Frage:
> Katz bezieht sich bei der Betrachtung der Kosten auf eine âumfassend durchgefÃ¼hrte Vollkostenrechnungâ.Nach RÃ¼ckfragen, auch auf der Eurobike, wird diese Vollkostenbetrachtung nicht
> 
> offengelegt oder wenigstens skizziert,...


Schick mir doch bitte schnell die Herleitung fÃ¼r die von Rohloff verÃ¶ffentlichte Kostenrechnung. 




himariohere schrieb:


> Um es klarzustellen, ich finde das Bike extrem attraktiv, aber mir fehlt das klare Verkaufsargument.


Danke fÃ¼rs Lob! Die Verkaufsargumente sind zu viele, um sie hier aufzuzÃ¤hlen. Ein intensives Studium unserer Webseite sollte darÃ¼ber jedoch genÃ¼gend aufklÃ¤ren. Einerseits das Kapitel 

"Sorgenfrei": http://www.katz-bikes.com/Sorgenfrei.13.0.html oder auch die Besonderheiten am foto eines Bikes (Punkte 1-13): http://www.katz-bikes.com/Ihre-Vorteile.134.0.html



himariohere schrieb:


> Vergleiche ich nun aber ebenso interessante Bikes von etablierten elitÃ¤ren Anbietern, wie bspw. Nicolai & Co., so ist bspw. beim Nicolai Elite (Ã¤hnliche Ausstattung) bei 5.300
> 
> Schluss (inkl. Rohloff). Und wie schon gesagt, die wenigen Wartungsarbeiten, sind danach zu vernachlÃ¤ssigen (Kette, Fett, etc.).


Sind ja wohl auch nicht annÃ¤hernd so viele Eigenteile dran.



himariohere schrieb:


> FÃ¼hre ich dennoch (was ungerechtfertigt ggÃ¼. Nicolai bsp. wÃ¤re) die o.g. 500 EUR Innovationsaufschlag hinzu,...



Wir lassen uns unsere Ideen nicht bezahlen. sonst wÃ¤ren die Bikes unbezahlbar. 



himariohere schrieb:


> ... Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass wir hier eine Mercedes Benz Firma am Entstehen sehen, die mit S-Class Modellen in den Markt kommen (was bei Mercedes gerechtfertigt und erlaubt war)
> 
> und erst dann den Mittel- und Kleinklassenmarkt erobern.)


Doch so ist es. Es folgen zwei Modelle zu massiv tieferem Preis und spÃ¤tere Modelle, die preislich nicht Welten, aber dennoch tiefer liegen werden.



himariohere schrieb:


> Worin sind also die ca. 1.000 EUR Mehrkosten zu begrÃ¼nden?
> ...
> 
> => Der aktuelle Preis ist nicht gerechtfertigt.


Wir geben uns alle erdenkliche MÃ¼he, euch ein superdurchdachtes Bike  zu bauen. Wir kÃ¶nnten es z.b. euch Ã¼berlassen, wie ihr die Kettenspannung einstellt. Die Praxis sieht aber in den 

meisten FÃ¤llen so aus, dass sich der Biker nicht um sein bike kÃ¼mmert. Dann gibts Probleme, weil es euch die Kette raushauen wird. Wir haben lange getÃ¼ftelt und einen Mechanismus 

gefunden, der das fÃ¼r euch Ã¼bernimmt. Unser Supplement. Wir mÃ¼ssen zwingend eigene Teile bauen, das sind unter anderem: Kettenblatt, Carbonverschalung mit Verdrehsicherung, aus 

mehreren Teilen bestehende vordere Umlenkrolle mit eigens gedrehtem Pulley, Verschleisskompensator mit speziell gefertigten federchen, hÃ¼lsen, RÃ¤tschen. Ein Ritzel mit teurem, 

doppelreihigem SchrÃ¤gkugellager. Eine Kupplung, ein eigenes rohloffgehÃ¤use, eigene sehr aufwÃ¤ndige rechte Kettenstrebe (auch wieder kein Standardteil) mit selbst entwickelter, 

mehrteiliger Innenauskleidung. Eigene Kabelgegenhalter. Centerless geschliffene HÃ¼lsen mit h7-Sitz fÃ¼r die Hinterbau-Lagerung, sÃ¼ndhaft teurer Faltenbalg (der Balg selber kostet nicth 

viel, aber die Matritze schlÃ¤gt mit mehreren tausend Euro zu buche), hintere Abdeckung als Faltblech mit integrierter KettenfÃ¼hrung aus speziell fÃ¼r uns gefrÃ¤sten FÃ¼hrungsplÃ¤ttchen. 

Sicher hab ich noch einige Teile vergessen. Wir fertigen kleine StÃ¼ckzahlen davon. Das treibt den Preis. Wir verbauen teure Lager, kaufen extra Dichtungen dazu. Kostet auch wieder.

wozu wir das machen? Nicht wegen lustig, sondern weil es zwingend nÃ¶tig ist, um einen gekapselten Antrieb bauen zu kÃ¶nnen. Viel Spass wÃ¼nsch ich den Nachahmern 




himariohere schrieb:


> Dennoch, ich bin immer noch interessiert fÃ¼r ein Katz-Bike, aber nicht um jeden Preis.   ...    GrÃ¼sse eines Katz Bike Freundes


[/QUOTE]

Ich lade jeden herzlich auf eine Testfahrt ein. Fahrt es und urteilt bitte erst dann. Es wÃ¤re schÃ¶n, das eine oder andere Statement zu erhalten von Leuten, die unsere Bikes vergangenes 

Wochenende auf dem TestRIDE auf der Lenzerheide gefahren sind. Da gab es nÃ¤mlich ausschliesslich total begeisterte Gesichter!



freddy_walker schrieb:


> .. die Preise sind nicht nur hoch, sondern in meinen Augen wirklich brutal. Autsch.
> 
> GruÃ, F.


Nenne mir ein vergleichbares Produkt. Du wirst keines finden . Und wenn du eines finden solltest, sei nicht enttÃ¤uscht, wenns gleich viel kostet. 

*@ All: Ãbrigens, wie rechtfertigt ihr denn die Preise der Topmodelle anderer Marken, die nicht selten 8000 Euro Ã¼berschreiten? 
Was ist an den Bikes speziell? 
Was ist besser? 
Was unterscheidet sie von den Mitbewerbern?
Was ist euer Vorteil dran?*

herzliche GrÃ¼sse aus Uri. Ich geh jetzt mal nach Hause. Wird wieder ein kurzer Schlaf...


----------



## cossie (29. September 2009)

word! Da steht jemand hinter seinem Produkt. In meinen Augen zu Recht. Sicher bekommt man für sein Geld woanders auch tolle Fahrräder. Hier bekommt man eben ein wartungsarmes, woanders eines mit anderen Eigenschaften. Am Ende ists der Fahreindruck und das reale Preis/Leistungsverhältnis das zählt. Und da hat nunmal auch Einfluss, wenn jemand der das Geld für so ein Bike ausgeben kann, das er tendenziell eher weniger Zeit in Wartung investieren muss (respektive das Bike beim Dealer steht). Die wertvolle Zeit kann er zum biken nutzen... Basteln ist halt nicht jedermanns Vergnügen.

Ich finde das Konzept gut. @katz-brothers: lasst euch den Spaß nicht durch irgendwelche halbseidenen erfundenden Kalkulationen verderben. Weiter so!


----------



## aka (29. September 2009)

jopo schrieb:


> Das erste und einzige Fully mit Gates Carbon Drive.


Das erste ja, das einzige nein.


----------



## wartungsfrei (29. September 2009)

Übrigens zum Thema Nicolai. Um es vorweg zu nehmen: Was er macht finde ich super, ich stehe hinter seinen Bikes und fahre ja selber das Nucleon TST EVO im Downhill. Aber schaut euch mal an was dieser Rahmen kostet. Der ist in Sachen Anzahl an Sonderteilen und deren Komplexität ziemlich gut vergleichbar mit einem KATZ.

Das macht Kalle nicht, um euch abzuzocken, sondern deswegen, weil er kleine Stückzahlen davon fertigt und die Teile ziemlich komplex oder zumindest sehr aufwändig in der Fertigung sind. Und viel verdienen wird er an einem Nucleon Rahmen sicher nicht.

Einen schönen Tag allerseits und liebe Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Uri

Holger


----------



## jopo (29. September 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Das erste ja, das einzige nein.


 
Ja, das Ding kannte ich nicht. Wird wohl ein Prototyp sein, um das Kundeninteresse zu testen. Auf deren Website ist es jedenfalls noch nicht dargestellt. Meins ist sowieso besser, weil es Pedale hat  
Hier noch eine Meinung dazu aus einem anderen Thread, wo Du das Pic gesehen hast, gefunden hat es ja ein anderer.


Hellspawn schrieb:


> Gabs vor Jahren mal von Rotec oder später auch mal von Kona (Singlespeed-Fully)
> Es wippt wie Hölle. Antriebseinflüsse ohne Ende.


 
@wartungsfrei, mir war das alles schon klar, was Du geschrieben hast. Solche Nischen-Bikes zu entwickeln, braucht es ein gewisses Maß an Leidensfähigkeit und Mut. Ich wünsche Euch, dass ihr genug intelligente, potente Kunden findet, die den Nutzen eines sauberen, wartungsarmen Antriebs zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## freddy_walker (29. September 2009)

Guten Morgen Jopo,
gefunden hier im Forum im Beitrag 'Interbike, Teil 2', weiter unten...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424144

Gruß, F.


----------



## jopo (29. September 2009)

Danke Freddy, ich hatte es gesehen, unmittelbar nachdem ich den vorigen Beitrag hier abgeschickt hatte. Aber wir sollten den Thread jetzt Katz überlassen und mit dem Thema Gates woanders weitermachen.


----------



## ikimasu (29. September 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Wir sprechen nicht von wartungsfrei, sondern von wartungsarm.



Daher auch der Nickname nicht wahr?

scnr ^^


----------



## Cyborg (29. September 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> 3500 Euro entsprechen etwa 5250 CHF.
> Rohloff= CHF 2300
> DT Dämpfer Aluversion= CHF 760.-
> Magura Thor/Durin= CHF 1590
> ...


Sind das nicht die Endverbraucherpreise? 



wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal dessen Preis an.



Argon TR Rahmen 1249  + Gates Carbon Drive Option 299 

Mi Tech Tyke ROEX wahrscheinlich unter 1000  + GCD 

Bekomme ich jetzt Reif Rahmenset für ca. 1500?


----------



## jopo (29. September 2009)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Sind das nicht die Endverbraucherpreise?


Ja, darum ging es. Lies es nochmal ganz, dann verstehst Du es.

Deine Ergänzung um 11:11  Ein Katz-Rahmenset kann es ohne die Rohloff doch garnicht geben, weil diese für Katz optimiert sein muss (anderes Gehäuse, vermutlich wegen der Kupplung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freddy_walker (29. September 2009)

@Wartungfrei,
danke für den ausführlichen Zusammenschrieb und Argumentation - nachvollziehbar aus eurer Herstellersicht.

Ich argumentiere natürlich für mein Produkt in sehr ähnlicher Weise - und stoße immer wieder auf großes Unverständnis oder auch Fassungslosigkeit ('...ich wollte eigentlich nicht ihre ganze Firma kaufen...') - klar, Interessenten können die Vorteile und wenigen Probleme des angepriesenen Produkts (noch) nicht einschätzen - leider kann man bei mir keine Probefahrt machen... 

Wenn ich die geforderten Flocken locker hätte und nicht darüber nachdenken müsste, würde ich zum Probefahren vorbeikommen! 

@alle - das ist vielleicht bei vielen der Grund zum Schimpfen... was haben wollen, was der eigenen Überzeugung nach eigentlich zu teuer ist - führt fast zwangläufig zu den gemachten Aussagen - auch zu den meinen... 

So warte ich jetzt mal auf die ersten Erfahrungen und einschlägigen Tests...


Gruß, F.


----------



## Cyborg (29. September 2009)

jopo schrieb:


> Ja, darum ging es. Lies es nochmal ganz, dann verstehst Du es.


Ich verstehe das schon, Preis = UVP aller Komponenten + Preis für den Rahmen. 



jopo schrieb:


> Deine Ergänzung um 11:11  Ein Katz-Rahmenset kann es ohne die Rohloff doch garnicht geben, weil diese für Katz optimiert sein muss (anderes Gehäuse, vermutlich wegen der Kupplung).


Ich habe schon eine Dose, muss ich die jetzt verkaufen? Na gut, von mir aus für 2400, aber nie im Leben für 4200.


----------



## Spaltinho (29. September 2009)

Ich finde diese ganze Diskussion über Preiskalkulationen total lächerlich.

Jeder, der schoneinmal Dinge produziert hat weiss, dass man mit überteuerter Ware sich immer in das eigene Fleisch schneidet. 
Die Leute von Katz brauchen sich hier doch nicht für ihre Preise rechtfertigen, nur weil hier irgendwer behauptet, dass sie zu teuer seinen. 

Kleinere Unternehmen werden den Preiskampf mit größeren Herstellen immer verlieren. Ihre einzige Chance sich auf dem Markt zu etablieren, sind Innovationen und Qualität. 
So, wie es Katz versucht. 

Sicher wären sie lieber günstiger um solche überflüssigen Diskussionen hier zu vermeiden. Das geht aber einfach nicht. 
Jeder erwachsene Mensch sollte das Vermögen haben, Unternehmertum nachvollziehen zu können und verstehen, dass die hohen Preise schon sehr knapp kalkuliert sind.  

Jeder sollte also selber wissen, ob ihm ein solches Rad das Geld wert ist und nicht rummeckern. 
Man geht ja auch nicht zum Tischler, kauft nichts, aber beschwert sich, dass er teurer sei als Ikea. 
Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich mir lieber ein Wiesmann, Katz o.a Rad zulegen, als irgendein in Fernost produziertes Großserienbike. Damit unterstützt man die Richtigen. Denn das große Geld verdienen die Eigentümer von Giant, Kinesis oder Trek, nicht jedoch die vermeitlich überteuerten kleinen Hersteller.


----------



## wartungsfrei (29. September 2009)

ikimasu schrieb:


> Daher auch der Nickname nicht wahr?
> 
> scnr ^^



der nickname entstand genau im Sept 07 (siehe Reg. Datum), wir haben aber schon bald danach nicht mehr auf wartungsfrei gesetzt, da ein Bike wohl nie wartungsfrei sein wird. Deswegen wartungsarm. 

Ihr findet auch überall was zum nörgeln.


----------



## wartungsfrei (29. September 2009)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Sind das nicht die Endverbraucherpreise?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das komplettbike? 
Argon TR Elite mit Rohloff 4849 EUR und das Argon TR Hope mit Rohloff 5299 EUR. Dann hast du aber immer noch ne rostige Kette dran. Nimmst du den Riemen dazu bist du auf 5148 bzw 5598 Ist das jetzt billiger als unser Reif mit 4990? Ihr vergleicht ja auch immer Ã¤pfel mit birnen. Schau mal was bei unserem Rahmen-antriebskit alles dabei ist.


----------



## jopo (29. September 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Ihr findet auch überall was zum nörgeln.


 
Holger, einfach nicht ignorieren ;-)

Hier haben sich alle Korinthenkacker und Erbsenzähler des Forums versammelt, wobei ich ikimasu garnicht speziell meine, der wollte ja nur einen Scherz machen.

@spaltinho  
Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben: etwas teuer, aber gut. Gemeint habe ich: PREIS WERT!


----------



## Cyborg (29. September 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Ihr vergleicht ja auch immer Ã¤pfel mit birnen. Schau mal was bei unserem Rahmen-antriebskit alles dabei ist.


Ich vergleiche keine Ã¤pfel mit birnen, sondern nur das was ICH kaufen wÃ¼rde und zwar einen *Rahmenset*. 




> *Rahmen-Antriebs-kit*
> â¢Rahmen
> â¢Starrgabel brauche ich nicht
> â¢Lichtkabel eingezogen und?
> ...


----------



## karstb (29. September 2009)

Der Preis eines Mountainbikes (oder jedes anderen beliebigen Hobbyartikels) ist doch vollkommen irrelevant. Entweder man will es haben oder nicht. Sonst wÃ¼rden hier alle mit einem 1000â¬ Fully von Radon mit Deore LX herumfahren. Das fÃ¤hrt nun wirklich nur unbedeutend schlechter als eins fÃ¼r 3000â¬. Und die 2kg Mehrgewicht sind doch absolut egal (z.B. in Relation zu einem fetten AX Rucksack oder einer vollen Trinkflsche). Klar, ich fahre auch Ã¼berflÃ¼ssiges Material (XTR, HÃ¼gi etc.), aber das aus einer wirtschaftlichen Perspektive zu rechtfretigen, kann doch gar nicht funktionieren. Jede objektive Rechtfertigung kann nicht funktionieren. Ich will es, also kauf ich's.


----------



## wartungsfrei (29. September 2009)

jopo schrieb:


> ... Deine Ergänzung um 11:11  Ein Katz-Rahmenset kann es ohne die Rohloff doch garnicht geben, weil diese für Katz optimiert sein muss (anderes Gehäuse, vermutlich wegen der Kupplung).



So in etwa. Hier eine kurze Erklärung, wie das eigene Gehäuse zustande kommt:

1. Zielsetzung: Wir wollen die Kette und das Ritzel kapseln. 
2. Jetzt kommt der Radausbau: normalerweise muss ich dabei die Kette vom Ritzel trennen. Geht hier aber nicht, da es ja gekapselt sein soll.
3. Folge: Ritzel und Kette müssen beim Radausbau zusammen bleiben.
4. Die Hinterbaunabe hat eine fixe Einbaubreite
5. Konsequenz: Ritzel und Kette müssen nach rechts ausweichen, um für die Kupplung platz zu schaffen.
6. Jetzt kommt das Thema Q-Faktor ins Spiel, denn einen Kettenschräglauf wollen wir nicht
7. Das heisst, wir müssen das zu weit aussen liegende Ritzel wieder nach Links verschieben, um die Kettenlinie und den Q-Faktor in den Griff zu bekommen
8. Ergo: Die Nabe muss nach links ausweichen
9. die Felge ist jetzt aber asymmetrisch eingespeicht und der rechte Speichenwinkel sehr ungüstig
10. die lieben Leute von Rohloff bieten uns an, den rechten Flansch nach rechts zu versetzen, damit wir symmetrisch einspeichen können. 
11. Fertig 

Was sich hier in einer minute liest, hat 3 Jahre Vollzeit Entwicklung gebraucht. Denn: der Teufel steckt im Detail und unsere Konstruktion ist bis auf den letzten Zehntel Millimeter ausgereizt.

@Spaltinho: Sehr gut formuliert, durchdacht und zu 100% richtig. Sprichst mir aus der Seele, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cypereddy2008 (29. September 2009)

Hi,

die ganze Diskussion um die Preise verstehe ich nicht, ihr müsst das Bike ja nicht kaufen.
Das Konzept und die Konstruktion finde ich absolut genial und ihr Geld wert. Sobald ich es zeitlich unterbringe werde ich das Bike fahren. Nach Lenzerheide habe ich es leider nicht geschafft...

Viele Grüße

Cypereddy


----------



## Joyman (29. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Dank an Holger für die fällige Antwort auf die andauernden Anzweiflungen und Anfeindungen der Preise!

Dank auch an Spaltinho und Cybereddy zu ihren sachlichen Kommentaren!

Da ich die Arbeit der Katz-Brüder selbst in Augenschein nehmen konnte, werde ich zu Mitte des nächsten Jahres ein Moos ordern.

Vom Prinzip der Kapselung, der Trennung des Kettenlaufs vom Rest des Hinterrades, von der gezeigten Qualität der Fertigung, vom Federungsverhalten, von den vielen "Kleinigkeiten" ganz zu schweigen, bin ich nach wie vor begeistert.

Sicher fehlen hier die Menschen, die auch ein Katz gefahren sind. Diese müssten sich enfach mal zeigen und von ihren Erfahrungen berichten. Lenzerheide war ja nur ein Ort, an dem mensch die Bikes testfahren konnte.

Die Diskussion um den Preis ist unverständlich. Wer ein Katz nicht will kauft keins. Wer die Innovationen für Mumpitz hält, kauft auch keins.

Wer eins gesehen und gefahren ist, der überlegt sich, wie er die Kohle zusammenbekommt und bestellt so schnell wie möglich.

Wer mich hier als Jubelaccount sieht, der soll eben dies tun: eins fahren. Danach wird er/sie selbst einer: ein KATZenfreund.

Macht weiter, Jungs, lasst Euch keine greuen Haare wachsen oder anquatschen!

Freu mich auf den ersten Testbericht eines der "angesagten" Magazine!

Joyman

-Kette rechts---äh, das war mal...


----------



## Tobi-161 (29. September 2009)

ich finde das Konzept auch interessant. Sicher sind die Bikes schwerer als die aktuellen Standartbikes, aber ein Gedanke lässt mich nicht los:

Lasst doch bitte 2 gleich starke Fahrer mal ein 100km Rennen austragen, am besten 100km Schlammpiste. Einen auf einem Katz, dem anderen gebt was "normales" (am besten noch beide Bikes in der selben Preisregion).

Das wär doch witzig und wär sicher gute Werbung


----------



## Black Evil (29. September 2009)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Ich finde diese ganze Diskussion über Preiskalkulationen total lächerlich.
> 
> Jeder, der schoneinmal Dinge produziert hat weiss, dass man mit überteuerter Ware sich immer in das eigene Fleisch schneidet.
> Die Leute von Katz brauchen sich hier doch nicht für ihre Preise rechtfertigen, nur weil hier irgendwer behauptet, dass sie zu teuer seinen.
> ...



Dem muß ich beipflichten ! Vieleicht haben die meißten (mich eingeschlossen) einfach zu wenig Ahnung.

@wartungfrei : Könnte echt sein, dass es besser wäre, wenn du/ihr euch hier nicht so rechtfertigt. Stimmt schon was mein Vorredner da sagt.


----------



## cypereddy2008 (29. September 2009)

Hi,

die Idee mit dem Rennen fasziniert mich. Das zusätzliche Gewicht des Katzbike ist im Gegensatz zur streikende Kettenschaltung sicherlich nicht bemerkbar. Ich verfluche meine frisch geputzte Schaltung jedes Mal wenn ich durch sandiges Gelände gefahren bin und die Kette nur noch knirscht statt schaltet. 

Gruß Cypereddy


----------



## Black Evil (29. September 2009)

..vom Kettenschaltungen bin ich seit der Speedhub sowas von ab.... ! Fällt mir immer erst auf, wenn hier mal wieder die Rede davon ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartungsfrei (29. September 2009)

@Black Evil: hast im Prinzip recht. Aber irgendwo ist doch der persönliche Ehrgeiz, das Feuer da, sein Baby zu verteidigen, auf Kommentare ein Statement abzugeben, wenn sich plötzlich eine Tendenz entwickelt und die Kritiker sich gegenseitig pushen. (so wie jetzt plötzlich wieder vermehrt positive Kommentare kommen) Klar, man kann es nie allen recht machen  

@Tobi-161: wie tief hast du uns in die Festplatte geschaut?


----------



## Joyman (30. September 2009)

@all guten morgen!
Ja, ohne Begeisterung ist hier kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen...
Für den Ausgang des Rennens wette ich auf einen klaren Gewinn des Katzantriebs...

Ach ja, Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung bei der Wartungsintensität:
Wenn schon Bikes verglichen werden, dann doch aus der gleichen Preisgruppe...dann gewinnt die Kapselung wieder an Boden...

Einen schönen Tag,

joyman


----------



## Don Trailo (30. September 2009)

ein wenig off topic aber auch spannend riemen und fully.....




obs auch funktioniert...?


----------



## F.O.B. (30. September 2009)

Hobby darf Geld kosten, keine Frage. Aber was ich im Laufe meines Bikerlebens an teuren Teilen habe kommen und gehen sehen, achte ich schon darauf, wer mein sauer Verdientes Geld bekommt. Ein Newcomer, von dem ich nicht weiß, ob es ihn in fünf Jahren noch gibt, bestimmt nicht. 
Es geht hier auch nicht um Preiskalkulationen, sondern um Preispolitik! Katz darf sich sicherlich nicht zum billigen Jakob machen, allerdings sollte die auch die über Jahre hinweg entwickelten (oder soll ich sagen eingefahrenen?) Kaufgewohnheiten der Biker kennen. Wo setzten die Biker bei einer Neuanschaffung Prioritäten? Geringes Gewicht oder Wartungsfreiheit? Letzeres kann ich mir einfach nicht mehr vorstellen. Maguras Entscheidung, das MX-Federbein wegen mangelnder Nachfrage vorerst nicht mehr anzubieten, spricht Bände.
Das sind harte Worte und trotzdem würde ich mich freuen, wenn Katz mich Lügen straft!


----------



## Joyman (2. Oktober 2009)

@dontrailo:
Der Kettenspanner spannt sicher gut...doch der Drehpunkt ist doch nicht ums Tretlager rum, oder? Dann, und nur dann, könnte es funzen. Funzt es denn?


----------



## singlestoph (2. Oktober 2009)

Joyman schrieb:


> @dontrailo:
> Der Kettenspanner spannt sicher gut...doch der Drehpunkt ist doch nicht ums Tretlager rum, oder? Dann, und nur dann, könnte es funzen. Funzt es denn?



logisch ist er da ,weil wie du selbst schreibst würde es sonst ja nicht funktionieren


----------



## Afterburner (2. Oktober 2009)

Version:1.0 StartHTML:0000000105 EndHTML:0000005897 StartFragment:0000002349 EndFragment:0000005861                   Hallo Zusammen,

  nachdem ich mir alle Bemerkungen durchgelesen habe muss ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich habe 2 FahrrÃ¤der. Ein CC Racer (Epic) und ein Alltagsfahrrad.
  Das hier besprochene Katz kÃ¤me als neues Alltagsfahrrad in Frage. Also dass Reif. Ich fahre jeden Tag 26 km zur Arbeit und wieder zurÃ¼ck. So komme ich im Jahr auf knapp 11.000 km Somit wÃ¤re ein wartungsÃ¤rmerer Antrieb schon sehr reizvoll. Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich meine Kette nicht alle 800 km erneuere. Das reicht alle 10.000 km gut.
  Trotzdem, dass Katz hat seinen Reiz. Ich bin mind. einmal die Woche am reinigen und schmieren. Nur fallen mir drei Punkte auf, die noch nicht in dieser Runde besprochen wurden.

  Erstens, ist es mÃ¶glich die guten alten HS33 zu montieren? Ich bin ein Freund von Scheibenbremsen, aber bei meinem Alltagsfahrrad steht bei mir die zeitliche Standfestigkeit an erster Stelle, nicht die Bremsleistung. Ich glaube, das sehen andere Alltagsfahrer und Reisefahrer genauso.

  Zweitens, ist es so, dass Katz nicht nur einen Rahmen anbietet, sondern einen Rahmen mit Antriebseinheit. Kaufe ich eine Rahmen von anderen Herstellen (idworx, patria, wiesmann, Nicolai und wie sie alle heiÃen) und der Hersteller verschwindet, ist das zwar ungut aber vertretbar. Es ist ja ânurâ der Rahmen. Der geht nicht so schnell kaputt. Falls Katz in 5 Jahren seine homepage schlieÃt (Ich willÂ´s nicht hoffen!!), sieht das anders aus. Wie âwartungsfreiâ schon sagte_:_

_ â...aus mehreren Teilen bestehende vordere Umlenkrolle mit eigens gedrehtem Pulley ... Verschleisskompensator mit speziell gefertigten federchen, hÃ¼lsen, RÃ¤tschen... Eigene Kabelgegenhalter. Centerless geschliffene HÃ¼lsen mit h7-Sitz fÃ¼r die Hinterbau-Lagerung, sÃ¼ndhaft teurer Faltenbalg..._ â

  Da wird es nicht einfach die Teile sich irgendwo zu besorgen falls mal ein Dingelchen kaputt ist. (Wobei h7 ja auch nicht Raumfahrttechnik ist ;-)

  Der dritte Punkt ist wahrscheinlich sehr speziell: Ich muss mein Fahrrad vor einer Schule in der Innenstadt von MÃ¼nchen abstellen. Es ist mÃ¶glich ein konvetionell hochwertiges Rad zu âtarnenâ. Bei einen Katz ist das kaum mÃ¶glich. Die Antriebseinheit ist einfach zu auffÃ¤llig.

  @ Wartungsfrei: Macht weiter so, aber vergesst nicht die Alltagsradler, ist ne echt treue Gemeinde

  ride on
  Afterburner


----------



## Joyman (4. Oktober 2009)

@singlestoph:

Da habe ich  mich leider schon wieder missverständlich geäussert: Der Riemenspanner fehlt... oder ist der Riemen so stark gespannt, oder bleibt er beim Ausgleich der Längung/Kürzung durch die Federkinematik unbeeindruckt? ...is doch ein FUlly...???


----------



## singlestoph (4. Oktober 2009)

beim gates auf dem bild wird die achse nach hinten gespannt wie beim hollanderad, schweizer militärvelo oder ebei einem normalen singlespeeder


die schraube die nach inten schaut (mit der mutter) macht das

derdrehpunkt muss ums tretlager sein damit da keine spannungsveränderungen geschehen, weil der gates antrieb scheinbar empfindlich auf spannungsveränderung oder falsche spannung ist

gates beltdrive umlenken zum spannen ist secheinbar nicht erlaubt


----------



## Y1ng (4. Oktober 2009)

...wodurch auch nur noch Eingelenker in Frage kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (4. Oktober 2009)

abgestützter eingelenker sonst wirds wirklich schwierig

wenn man dan ganzen rest inkl. dämpfer darauf anpasst ist das sicher nicht schlecht

das ist halt auch eine philosophiefrage ....
das ding kennt man wenigstens und kann es gut in den griff kriegen
die ganzen: wir-machen-jetzt-alles-anders-und-viel-besser-als-die-andern-federsysteme funktionieren auch oftmals nur gut weil da speziell abgestimmte dämpfer zum einsatz kommen ....

ich bin auch sochon bikes mit irgendwelchen virtuellen drehpunkten gefahren die sich blöd angefühlt hatte, man kann die natürlich auch blöde einstellen, aber sow völlig antriebsneutral wie die immer sagen sind die dann auch nicht immer ...

es gibt sicher für jedes system vor- und nachteile, der vorteil von dem beim spot ist sicher dass man damit riementantrieb fahren kann

obwohl beim kona das ähnlich funktioniert haben es scheinbar auch schon leute geschafft ketten zu zerreissen ...


----------



## wolfk (4. Oktober 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, das eine oder andere Statement zu erhalten von Leuten, die unsere Bikes vergangenes
> 
> Wochenende auf dem TestRIDE auf der Lenzerheide gefahren sind. Da gab es nämlich ausschliesslich total begeisterte Gesichter



Also das mit den begeisterten Gesichtern kann ich bestätigen!
Ich selber war auf dem Gelände - leider ohne Bikebekleidung.
Es war daher nur ein kurzer Ausritt mit dem Alp in der Nähe des Geländes möglich.
Fazit:
Das Alp wippte nicht, es schepperte und klapperte nichts.
Mit der externen Schaltansteuerung liess es sich gut schalten - allerdings schien mir das Bike schon etliche Testkilometer auf dem Buckel zu haben - wie einige "Kampfspuren" zeigten. Auch die Rohloff erschien mir sehr gut eingefahren.
Persönlich würde ich allerdings weiterhin die interne Schaltansteuerung bevorzugen - wenn es dann mal möglich sein wird.

Es bleibt weiterhin mein Traumfully - trotz aller zuvor in diesem Thread geäusserten Bedenken und Sorgen.

Wolfgang


----------



## Cyborg (5. Oktober 2009)

Afterburner schrieb:


> Erstens, ist es möglich die guten alten HS33 zu montieren?


Nein und das ist auch gut so.



Afterburner schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das sehen andere Alltagsfahrer und Reisefahrer genauso.


Nein



Afterburner schrieb:


> Der dritte Punkt ist wahrscheinlich sehr speziell: Ich muss mein Fahrrad vor einer Schule in der Innenstadt von München abstellen.


schreib mir wo, gerne per PM.


----------



## schibiker (5. Oktober 2009)

So nun hab ich hier alles durch und habe auch erst mal eine Frage:

Kann ich am Reif die dicken Schwalbe Big Apple in 2,35 Breite montieren ? Das wäre schon ganz angenehm um wenigstens ein bisschen Komfort zu haben ... . 

Ansonsten finde ich die Bikes einfach nur geil, hier hat sich jemand ( die Katz - Brüder ) einfach mal Gedanken gemacht, anstatt einfach nur das Rad zum 1001. Mal neu zu erfinden. Auch klar das so etwas seinen Preis hat ! Hier den Leuten aber Gewinnsucht vorzuwerfen finde ich aber etwas stark übertrieben ... . Klar man könnte die Preise mit ins Netz stellen, so langsam finden wir die in etwa auch auf anderen Seiten im Netz.

Für mich steht jedenfalls fest das ich mir, sobald ich das Geld zusammen habe, ein Reif bestellen werde. Es ist für mich die derzeit optimalste Lösung für ein Alltagsrad um auf Arbeit zu fahren ( 40 km / Tag bei Wind und Wetter ). Ich habe es lamgsam satt dieses ewige Kettengerassel mit reinigen / schmieren usw., die schlechte Bremsleistung bei Nässe an der HS33, ... und zu guter letzt das Hinterrad ausbauen. Alle paar Wochen habe ich doch mal einen Platten, trotz Schwalbe " unplattbar " Marathon Plus Reifen. Hier mal nicht mehr mit völlig verschmierten Händen weiter zu fahren hat schon was !

Nächstes Jahr war der Urlaub schon in der Schweiz geplannt - werde ich nutzen um mal in Altdorf vorbei zu fahren ... vielleicht gibts aber auch bis dahin in Sachsen einen Händler ?

Viele Grüße

Björn


----------



## Y1ng (5. Oktober 2009)

//offtopic

@schibiker. Ich fahre als Radkurrier Schwalbe Marathon Plus (zwischen 3 bis 5,5bar) und hatte noch nie einen Platten. Ich nehme mir nicht einmal die Zeit eingefahrene Glassplitter zu entfernen.

Alle meine Kollegen fahren diese Reifen im Kurierdienst, etwa 80km am Tag.
Ich habe erst von einem Schaden gehört, ein Felgenbett ist geplatzt.


----------



## schibiker (5. Oktober 2009)

Y1ng schrieb:


> //offtopic
> 
> @schibiker. Ich fahre als Radkurrier Schwalbe Marathon Plus (zwischen 3 bis 5,5bar) und hatte noch nie einen Platten. Ich nehme mir nicht einmal die Zeit eingefahrene Glassplitter zu entfernen.
> 
> ...


 
Nur gegen Nägel und Schrauben kannst Du auch nichts machen - bis jetzt 2 x in 1,5 Jahren gehabt ! Gegen alles andere ist er sicher ...


----------



## wartungsfrei (5. Oktober 2009)

schibiker schrieb:


> Kann ich am Reif die dicken Schwalbe Big Apple in 2,35 Breite montieren ?



Habe schnell einen Montageversuch gemacht. 2.4er nobby Nic passt rein. Daher sollte der Big Apple (je nach formgebung natürlich) auch reinpassen. Das Schutzblech ist 60mm breit und hat 20-30mm Abstand zum 2.4er Reifen. Also auch da ist verstopf-freie Funktion bei Schnee gewährleistet.

Danke fürs Lob


----------



## Black Evil (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, aber gefühlsmäßig würde ich bei einem Fully ja immer eher zu einem dünneren Reifen tendieren.....Federung wird vom Bike erledigt und um den Rollwiderstand scheint es ja wohl nicht zu gehen. Warum also so fette Walzen an ´nem Fully ?


----------



## Joyman (5. Oktober 2009)

@blackevil:
...er meint doch das Reif...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartungsfrei (5. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, kanns sein dass du grad was verwechselst? "Schibiker" meinte das "Reif", das ist unser Reiserad, das ist ja starr.

dicke Reifen machen schon Sinn: unser "Moos" hat 120mm und leichte 2.25er, das "Alp hat 140mm und 2.4er, halt dem Einsatzbereich entsprechend. Je mehr Federweg, umso dicker müssen auch die Reifen werden, da man mit viel federweg tendenziell auch die gröberen Wege fährt (geht ja keiner mit nem Rennvelo ins Gelände und mit dem Downhiller Strasse fahren). Da hättest du mit einem dünnen Reifen zu schnell platt, auch die Sicherheit würde sinken, denn wenns wirklich verblockt ist, verzeiht dir ein voluminöser Reifen mehr Fahrfehler (mehr Kontaktfläche und mehr Dämpfung/Grip)


----------



## Joyman (5. Oktober 2009)

@all:

gefällt mir ja, mal andere Geschichten über die KATZen zu lesen!

Freut mich sehr, dass  sich eine KATZ-Gemeinde etabliert, wenn auch in zahlenmäßig noch geringem Umfang....doch das wird sich nach der ersten Auslieferung schnell ändern...

Wie wäre ine Fanseite? Mit Bildern der ersten ausgelieferten Raubtiere, KATZen-schnurren(lockerer Austausch über Erfahrungen, Händler, KATZentreffen etc...)?

Könnte mir eine Mitarbeit dort vorstellen...


Grüße


----------



## schibiker (6. Oktober 2009)

Joyman schrieb:


> Wie wäre ine Fanseite? Mit Bildern der ersten ausgelieferten Raubtiere, KATZen-schnurren(lockerer Austausch über Erfahrungen, Händler, KATZentreffen etc...)?
> 
> Könnte mir eine Mitarbeit dort vorstellen...
> 
> ...


 
Klingt gut, da wäre ich auch mit dabei ! Nur ich habe leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von Webseiten / Forum erstellen. Mit der Zeit werden sich da aber sicher Leute finden ...

Das würde für mich auch die Wartezeit bis nächstes Jahr verkürzen !


----------



## Joyman (6. Oktober 2009)

schibiker schrieb:


> Klingt gut, da wäre ich auch mit dabei ! Nur ich habe leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von Webseiten / Forum erstellen. Mit der Zeit werden sich da aber sicher Leute finden ...
> 
> Das würde für mich auch die Wartezeit bis nächstes Jahr verkürzen !



Schreib´ doch mal ´ne PM...werden sehen, was sich machn lässt - hab´ schon mehrere Seiten ins Netz gebracht...


----------



## Afterburner (6. Oktober 2009)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Nein und das ist auch gut so.
> 
> 
> Nein
> ...



Was soll denn gut sein, dass man Hs33 nicht montieren kann?

Schön das du für alle Alltagtsfahrer sprechen kannst


Ich weiß nicht, was man am Fahrraddiebstahl lustig finden kann. Und es ist nun mal ein auffälliges Fahrrad. Da sieht auch ein Rotnasenclown was es gekostet hat.


----------



## wartungsfrei (7. Oktober 2009)

hmm, es existiert bereits eine Fan-Seite bei Facebook. Daraus liesse sich einiges machen denk ich mal? 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/pages/KATZ-Bikes/283195590054?ref=ts

könnte auch den einen oder anderen von euch als Admin freischalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (7. Oktober 2009)

@_Afterburner _Entspannt dich, Kleiner.  Ich werde schon dein Rad nicht klauen. 




Afterburner schrieb:


> Was soll denn gut sein, dass man Hs33 nicht montieren kann?


dass der Rahmen keine hässliche Cantisockel hat.



Afterburner schrieb:


> Schön das du für alle Alltagtsfahrer sprechen kannst


 ich bin quasi Muster Alltagtsfahrer, wenn ich für mich spreche, spreche stellvertretend für alle Alltagtsfahrer. 



Afterburner schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was man am Fahrraddiebstahl lustig finden kann. Und es ist nun mal ein auffälliges Fahrrad. Da sieht auch ein Rotnasenclown was es gekostet hat.


lustig ist nicht Fahrraddiebstahl an sich, sondern Menschen, die keine sichere Abstellplätze haben und die Luxusräder vor der Schule abschließen wollen.


----------



## singlestoph (7. Oktober 2009)

also hört mal

wenn ihr die armen katzten noch weiter plagt .....

ich weiss ja nicht ob die ihr projekt soweit durchgezogen hätten wenn sie gewusst hätten was da alles an selbsternannten inschiniööören, besserwissern und kann-man-da-auch-pannensichere-reifen-und-2,3mm-speichen-einbauen-maniacs 
in dem thread hier auflaufen  und ihre meining kundtun

ich mein das meiste ist ja gut gemeint , bis auf die die einfach mal der ganzen welt mitteilen dass sie das rad sowieso nie kaufen würden und dass sie grundsätzlich alles doof finden 

ich denke man weiss auf was man sich einlässt (oder sollte zumindest) wenn man ein fahrrad zur rohloffnabe baut aber da hats dann schon ein paar leute die mir wenn ich mein baby der welt vorstellen würde gehörig auf den sender gehen würden

...............


@ wartungsfrei: weitermachen


----------



## Joyman (8. Oktober 2009)

@wartungsfrei

Als Admin... na, bei FB finde ich mich noch nicht so toll zurecht, doch wenn´s herlfen könnte... Die erste Diskussion ist angestossen...Wollen wir das später teil-exclusiv halten?
Sachen für alle und Sachen nur für KATZfarhrerInnen...??!!

Grüße

JM RP


----------



## Tobi-161 (9. Oktober 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Tobi-161: wie tief hast du uns in die Festplatte geschaut?




Wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## wartungsfrei (9. Oktober 2009)

hehe, soll heissen: Genau sowas haben wir schon angedacht 

Scheens Wuchänänd zämä!

Holger


----------



## schibiker (12. Oktober 2009)

So nun hab ich's auch mal wieder hier her geschafft ... einfach zuviel Arbeit. 

Mit Facebook hab ich mich noch nicht so beschäftigt, hab mich jetzt erst mal dort angemeldet. Was kann man als Admin dort so einbringen ?

Nächste Woche Freitag werde ich auf dem Rückweg von Grenoble in Altdorf vorbei fahren und ein paar Proberunden drehen, bin schon ganz aufgeregt ... ich werde hier berichten !!!

Björn


----------



## Afterburner (21. Oktober 2009)

@Cyborg: Jetzt hast du es geschafft, du "quasi Muster Alltagtsfahrer"  Gibt keiner mehr Komentate ab.


lustig ist nicht Fahrraddiebstahl an sich, sondern Menschen, die keine sichere Abstellplätze haben und die Luxusräder vor der Schule abschließen wollen.[/quote]

Nicht abstellen wollen. Müssen!! Und um es vor Rotnasenclowns zu schützen ist es notwendig ein teures Fahrrad etwas zu covern, bevor man es abzustellen. Das kann ich mit meinem jetzigen Rad (idworx) machen. Nicht mit einem Katz. Verstanden?

Ich wundere mich , dass das Thema Ersatzteilbeschaffung nicht weiter thematiesiert wurde. Was mach ich mit einem tollen bike ohne Ersatzteile

Schönen Abend


----------



## wartungsfrei (21. Oktober 2009)

Afterburner schrieb:


> Und um es vor Rotnasenclowns zu schützen ist es notwendig ein teures Fahrrad etwas zu covern, bevor man es abzustellen. Das kann ich mit meinem jetzigen Rad (idworx) machen. Nicht mit einem Katz. Verstanden?



und mit dieser Farbkombi?


----------



## probschdi (22. Oktober 2009)

@wartungsfrei schick mir mal das abgebildete bike. ich teste dann die reaktionen der leute, wenn das teil ungesichert abgeparkt wird. 

als lohn für den test darf ich das bike behalten (wenn´s nich schon vorher vor einer schule geklaut wurde)


----------



## wartungsfrei (22. Oktober 2009)

hier ging es ja darum, dass man ein teures bike gegen Diebstahl "covern" muss, darunter verstehe ich "optisch unauffällig". Da spielt es doch keine Rolle, ob das nun ein KATZ oder ein idworx ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Afterburner (22. Oktober 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> hier ging es ja darum, dass man ein teures bike gegen Diebstahl "covern" muss, darunter verstehe ich "optisch unauffällig". Da spielt es doch keine Rolle, ob das nun ein KATZ oder ein idworx ist...



Sehe ich auch so. Kannst du das Reif in diesem Design mal posten? Das wäre super. Weil mein Objekt der Begierde

Servus
Afterburner


----------



## wartungsfrei (22. Oktober 2009)

Vorsicht, Fotomontage!


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> und mit dieser Farbkombi?



das ganze in stahl fänd ich geil.
macht zwar wenig sinn, aber geil wärs.


----------



## jopo (22. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> das ganze in stahl fänd ich geil. macht zwar wenig sinn, aber geil wärs.


 
Erinnert mich an ein Erlebnis bei einer Weinprobe. Eine Dame sagte zum Verkäufer: "Dieser Italienische Wein schmeckt mir. Haben sie auch einen Wein aus Frankreich, der genauso schmeckt?" 



jopo schrieb:


> Holger, einfach nicht ignorieren ;-) Hier haben sich alle Korinthenkacker und Erbsenzähler des Forums versammelt!


 
Die Vollpfosten hatte ich vergessen!


----------



## cycleman (26. Oktober 2009)

ich habe eben mit den jungs von katz-bikes telefoniert. ein kunde von mir wollte so ein ding über mich bestellen. da ich aber nur eins (für den kunden) haben wollte und kein weiteres als ausstellungsstück für den laden abnehmen wollte, wurde ich als katz-händler abgewiesen.
mir wurde gesagt, dass katz-bikes so unheimlich angesagt sind und deshalb frage ich mich nun: 
-wer hat ein katz-bike?
-wer beabsichtigt sich in dem nächsten halben jahr eins zu kaufen?

für eure antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar, denn ich möchte natürlich abschätzen können ob die "sache" potential hat.

danke im voraus.


----------



## wolfk (26. Oktober 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> ich habe eben mit den jungs von katz-bikes telefoniert. ein kunde von mir wollte so ein ding über mich bestellen. da ich aber nur eins (für den kunden) haben wollte und kein weiteres als ausstellungsstück für den laden abnehmen wollte, wurde ich als katz-händler abgewiesen.



Das ist - soweit ich informiert nicht ungewöhnlich und unüblich!



cycleman schrieb:


> mir wurde gesagt, dass katz-bikes so unheimlich angesagt sind und deshalb frage ich mich nun:
> -wer hat ein katz-bike?
> -wer beabsichtigt sich in dem nächsten halben jahr eins zu kaufen?
> 
> ...



Ich überlege ernsthaft - habe aber auch das Problem, das die bisher gelisteten Händler einige 100 km entfernt sitzen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## schibiker (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

So jetzt will ich mal berichten ... Ich war letzte Woche in Altdorf für eine Testfahrt ( 2h ) auf dem Moos unterwegs. Nach erstem Begutachten und Hinterrad ein / ausbau bin ich mit Holger auch gleich los. Noch schnell die Federung auf mein Gewicht eingestellt und dann erst mal hier und da ein paar Treppen hinab in Altdorf . Das erste was aufgefallen ist  RUHE !!! Einfach herrlich kein klappern und scheppern der Kette, so was habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Eh wir im Gelände angekommen sind habe ich dann noch mal eine Vorführung im Hinterrad ein / ausbau bekommen  Holger hatte sich einen Platten gefahren. Nachdem uns Carsten mit einem neuen Schlauch versorgt hatte gings dann weiter ( mit sauberen Händen). Den Berg hoch und runter immer wieder auf einem anderen Weg. Dabei wieder Ruhe im Antrieb / Fahrwerk. Aufpassen wegen Kettenblatt und Schaltwerk  nicht nötig. Einfach aufs fahren konzentrieren. Die Rohloff ist dabei perfekt  ich bin zwar schon mal Rohloff am Reiserad gefahren, aber am MTB ist sie noch perfekter untergebracht ! Ich hatte praktisch immer den richtigen Gang drin, ohne vorausschauende Fahrweise. Diese geschlossene Antriebseinheit ist schon faszinierend  das ist genau das was ich brauche  am Altagsrad und am MTB ! 
Nun zum Thema Hinterradfederung  ich habe bisher nur darüber gelesen aber noch nie auf einem Fully gesessen. Die Fahrt hat mich aber überzeugt  null Einflüsse der Federung auf den Antrieb und umgekehrt. Der Antrieb ist wie bei einem Hardteil !!! Habe mich extra am Wochenende noch mal auf ein anderes Fully gesetzt, und was soll ich sagen, da hat man deutlich was gemerkt ... . 
Ich war schon etwas skeptisch ob sich die lange Anfahrt nach Altdorf lohnt, aber die Runde, die zahlreichen kleinen Details an den Bikes und die ausführliche Beratung haben mich restlos überzeugt. Ich werde mir auf alle Fälle ein Katz zulegen. Ich bin nur noch am überlegen ob es erst mal ein Reif für die tägliche Fahrt auf Arbeit wird oder ein Moos fürs Gelände oder ein Moos für beides ? Am liebsten gleich beide ... aber da spielt leider mein Kontostand nicht mit. 
Klar die Bikes sind kein Schnäppchen, aber wenn sich das Konzept bewährt ( was ich denke ) dann sind sie jeden Cent wert. Für mich zählt einfach jede Minute die ich auf dem Bike sitzen kann  ich habe keine Zeit und Lust auf schrauben und putzen.
Eh jetzt wieder Leute spekulieren, ich bin weder verwand noch bekomme ich irgend etwas von Katz  ich bin einfach nur überzeugt ! Wers nicht glaubt, macht eine Probefahrt aus und testet selbst ( Holger ist froh wenn er mal raus darf   ). 

@cycleman: Würde ich einen Radladen haben  ich würde die Teile sofort ins Sortiment aufnehmen  aus Überzeugung ! Es braucht nur genug Verrückte ( wie mich ) die soviel Geld für ein Bike ausgeben, Sie zu überzeugen sollte wohl kein Problem sein.

@Holger und Carsten: Vielen Dank für die tollen Stunden, das Ihr Euch trotz dem Stress soviel Zeit für mich genommen habt ! 

Björn


----------



## Joyman (26. Oktober 2009)

ENDLICH ENDLICH ENDLICH!!!!!

Mal Einer, der das Moos gefahren ist - beigeisternd, nicht?

Als Ex-Händler weiss ich, dass man nur Bikes verkaufen sollte, die man dann auch im Laden hat. Eins eben so verklaufen geht nicht gut... Sei froh, dass die KATZenjungen nur ein weiteres verkaufen wollen, andere Marken machen es unter 15 Rädern gar nicht...

Und bei den KATZ Bikes ist es auffallend, wie sehr die Entscheidung vom Kontakt mit der Maschine abhängt, da MÜSSEN mindestens drei im Laden stehen: ein MOOS in M, das ALP in S und das REIF in L. Da findet der oder dsie Interessierte die richtige Größe und kann alle drei testen.

@schibiker:
Alles passt: die beiden Brüder, die Location, die Technik! Toll! Warte auf Deine PM zur Fan Seite...

@wartungsfrei: Habt Ihr wieder Einen infiziert ;-) - klasse!

Grüße aus Hamburg

Rainer


----------



## wolfk (26. Oktober 2009)

schibiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ]Nun zum Thema Hinterradfederung  ich habe bisher nur darüber gelesen aber noch nie auf einem Fully gesessen. Die Fahrt hat mich aber überzeugt  null Einflüsse der Federung auf den Antrieb und umgekehrt. Der Antrieb ist wie bei einem Hardteil !!!




Ich bin ja am Montag zum Testen in Altdorf.
Speziell der "Wippeffekt - oder kein Wippeffekt" interessiert mich besonders.

Ein kleines Problem scheint ja noch die Händlerfrage zu werden, der nächste sitzt einige 100 km entfernt.

Mal sehen, wie meine Eindrücke beim Testen sein werden, ich hoffe allerdings, das ich alleine fahren kann (darf).

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schibiker (27. Oktober 2009)

wolfk schrieb:


> Ich bin ja am Montag zum Testen in Altdorf.
> Speziell der "Wippeffekt - oder kein Wippeffekt" interessiert mich besonders.
> 
> Ein kleines Problem scheint ja noch die Händlerfrage zu werden, der nächste sitzt einige 100 km entfernt.
> ...


 
Hallo Wolfgang,

also ich hab da nichts störendes wie Wippen gemerkt - aber probiere es selbst aus.

Händler gibts noch nicht viele, aber das wird wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit sein. Ich weiß ja nicht aus welcher Ecke Du kommst, aber in Dresden kommt wohl auch bald einer dazu.

Klar hätte ich auch ( noch den ganzen Nachmittag ) alleine fahren dürfen, aber ich kenne mich dort 0 aus. Außerdem kann man sich beim fahren ja auch etwas unterhalten und Fragen über Fragen stellen ... .

Viel Spass am Montag ! ( Neid, Neid, Neid )

Björn


----------



## schibiker (27. Oktober 2009)

ENDLICH ENDLICH ENDLICH!!!!!

Mal Einer, der das Moos gefahren ist - beigeisternd, nicht?  ich glaube das Grinsen war noch Tage später in meinem Gesicht ...

Als Ex-Händler weiss ich, dass man nur Bikes verkaufen sollte, die man dann auch im Laden hat. Eins eben so verklaufen geht nicht gut... Sei froh, dass die KATZenjungen nur ein weiteres verkaufen wollen, andere Marken machen es unter 15 Rädern gar nicht...

Und bei den KATZ Bikes ist es auffallend, wie sehr die Entscheidung vom Kontakt mit der Maschine abhängt ( meine Worte  ), da MÜSSEN mindestens drei im Laden stehen: ein MOOS in M, das ALP in S und das REIF in L. Da findet der oder dsie Interessierte die richtige Größe und kann alle drei testen.

@schibiker:
Alles passt: die beiden Brüder, die Location, die Technik! Toll! Du sagst es !

Warte auf Deine PM zur Fan Seite... kommt noch

@wartungsfrei: Habt Ihr wieder Einen infiziert ;-) - klasse! Ich leide schon unter Entzug ...

Grüße aus Hamburg

Rainer


----------



## toxie (31. Oktober 2009)

Ein echt wunderschönes und sehr funktionelles Bike. Konnte das Alp heute in Aktion erleben, ist echt ein surreales Erlebnis. Auf den heftigsten Wurzetrails hörte man KEINEN TON vom Bike, kein Scheppern, höchstens das Abrollgeräusch der Reifen. Einfach nur geil! Schon nur dafür sollten die Jungs von Katz Bikes einen Oscar erhalten.


----------



## cycleman (2. November 2009)

seht ihr, das hab ich mir genau so gedacht.

vor genau 1 woche habe ich hier einen beitrag geschrieben und seitdem gab es hier kaum einträge. 

die gruppe der katz-bike-interessierten ist sehr klein. die gruppe derer die es kaufen würden ist nochmal kleiner und die gruppe derer die es sich wirklich kaufen ist winzig.


deshalb werde ich mir kein katzbike in den shop stellen.

danke liebes IBC


----------



## wartungsfrei (2. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> vor genau 1 woche habe ich hier einen beitrag geschrieben und seitdem gab es hier kaum einträge.



Klar, wenn du Fragen stellst wie "wer hat ein KATZ Bike". Logisch antwortet da niemand, wenn wir die ersten Bikes erst im November ausliefern können. Vielleicht, nur unter Umständen eventuell, gibts auch Kunden die nicht im IBC sind 



cycleman schrieb:


> die gruppe der katz-bike-interessierten ist sehr klein. die gruppe derer die es kaufen würden ist nochmal kleiner und die gruppe derer die es sich wirklich kaufen ist winzig.


gut zu wissen, danke


----------



## wolfk (2. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> deshalb werde ich mir kein katzbike in den shop stellen.



Schade, ich hatte schon ein Auge auf das Rad geworfen, das du dir neben dem Rad für deinen Kunden in den Shop stellen wolltest (solltest).

230 km wären auch noch gerade akzeptabel gewesen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (2. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> seht ihr, das hab ich mir genau so gedacht.
> 
> vor genau 1 woche habe ich hier einen beitrag geschrieben und seitdem gab es hier kaum einträge.
> 
> ...



Na, wenn du da mal keinen Fehler machst. Denn du hast die Gruppe vergessen, die zB noch nie etwas von Katz gehört haben. 
Außerdem könnten ähnliche Argumente auch für die Speedhub gelten und es hat zu Beginn ja auch genau diese Stimmen gegeben - die sich aber als falsch erwiesen haben. Heute kann man sogar hier bei uns an der Nordsee in jedem Fahrradladen auf dem Dorf, wo Omi sich einen Einkaufskorb anbauen lässt ein Rohloff-Bike bestaunen.

Holger Katz hat das schon richtig erkannt, was man ja an der Möglichkeit der ausgedehnten Probefahrt erkennt.
Mir persönlich war die Speedhub anfangs auch zu teuer und ich habe tausend Ausreden und Makel gesucht, um sie mir auszureden. Letztendlich haben jedoch die Fakten überzeugt. Diese Fakten, die mich damals überzeugt haben, hätte ich aber niemals wahrgenommen, ohne dieses Forum und ohne mal eine Speedhub live erlebt zu haben.

Wenn ein Nieschenprodukt wie das Katz an den Markt gebracht werden soll, dann muß es 120%ig stimmen. So wie die Rohloff Speedhub.

Und Leute - wenn das Katz-Prinzip sooo exotisch und unrealistisch wäre wie hier viele glauben machen wollen, dann hätte die Firma Rohloff nicht extra ein anderes Gehäuse für Katz-Bikes entworfen und hergestellt !!
Das ist ein gaaanz wichtiges Indiz, auf das Holger Katz mit Sicherheit und zu recht stolz sein wird.


----------



## zingel (2. November 2009)

von unserer 30-Köpfigen Bikegruppe sind wir nur zwei, die sich im IBC rumtreiben. MTB-News ist kein Indikator wieviele ein Katz kaufen würden.

wir haben übrigens beide Interesse an so einem Teil und auch einige der Nicht-IBCler wären motiviert so eins zu kaufen, nur haben wir in den Schweizer Voralpen nicht die Trails für schweres Geschütz. Hier genügen HT's vollkommen und da bau ich momentan eins mit Rohloff und dem Gates. Aber wenn ein Fully, dann wär's ein Katz.


----------



## steiltyp (3. November 2009)

Also mich interessieren die Bikes auch sehr - vor allem das ALP für die Alpen zum Trails surfen 

allerdings hält mich eine andere Feinheit ab - der blöde Drehgriff - der bringt nach meinem Gefühl immer unsicheren Griff bergab ... wenn es dafür endlich eine Alternative gäbe


----------



## cycleman (3. November 2009)

Danke liebe IBC-User

wann immer ich einen eintrag gemacht habe, der nicht zu dem "Hype" der übrigen user gepasst hat, wurde meine meinung zerstückelt.

......nun gut.

ich schaue einfach die nächsten monate immer mal vorbei und werde ja sehen wie sich der katz-bike-markt entwickelt.

vllt habe ich das potenzial auch völlig falsch eingeschätzt und ich werde mit kaufanfragen überschüttet. 

wir werden sehen. RIDE ON!


----------



## wartungsfrei (3. November 2009)

Hoi Steiltyp

Je nach dem, wie man den Griff montiert, deckt er unterschiedliche Einsatzbereiche ab. Wenn du z.b. touren in der Ebene fährst, ist Umgreifen kein Problem, da fährst du den normalen Lenkergriff praktisch ungekürzt, damit deine ganze Hand drauf Platz hat. Gehts ins Gelände, ist es praktisch, den Lenkergriff so weit zu kürzen, dass du mit dem Daumen und Zeigefinger grade die Kante des Drehgriffes fühlen kannst, ohne dafür die Hand vom Lenker nehmen zu müssen. Nur im DH find ich auch, ist der Drehgriff gewöhnungsbedürftig. Dafür gibts aber auch eine gute Altenative von Toxoholics. (link) Der ist so breit wie deine Hand und du kannst damit auch in der Abfahrt super schalten. Ich fahre das Teil an meinem Hobel und verschalte mich nie, selbst nach heftigen Landungen nicht.


----------



## Horstelix (3. November 2009)

steiltyp schrieb:


> allerdings hält mich eine andere Feinheit ab - der blöde Drehgriff - der bringt nach meinem Gefühl immer unsicheren Griff bergab ... wenn es dafür endlich eine Alternative gäbe


Ich hab da für mich eine einfache Lösung gefunden: Den Drehgriff etwas weiter nach innen geschoben und am Lenker normale Griffe montiert (Syntace Moto). Den rechten Griff hab ich soweit gekürzt, dass die ganze Hand noch draufpaßt.
Ich muß zwar zum schalten jetzt kurz umgreifen, aber das war nur eine kurze Eingewöhnungsphase.

Bin allerdings kein Katz-Fahrer, dafür fehlt mir momentan noch das Kleingeld. Aber das Konzept find ich echt genial!


----------



## steiltyp (3. November 2009)

hi - bei mir ist ebenso nicht das problem, dass ich umgreifen müsste, sondern dass man durch den drehenden griff auch mal die kontrolle verlieren kann - so ging es mir mal mit den grip shifts von sram - situation vollbremsung - ich hatte die griffe so gekürzt, dass daumen und zeigefinger immer drehbereit waren - leider haben sich bei dieser überraschenden bremsung beide griffe nach vorn gedreht und die daumen rutschten über den lenker und der rest von mir folgte  seit dem kein drehgriff mehr
wenn ich den griff nicht kürze bekomme ich aber schwierigkeiten, dass die bremshebel nicht mehr lang genug sind ...


----------



## Black Evil (3. November 2009)

Das Toxoholics-Ding kostet 90 â¬ !! 

Ich warte lieber auf den Daumenschalter, der bei Rohloff in der Mache ist.


----------



## singlestoph (3. November 2009)

cycleman schrieb:


> Danke liebe IBC-User
> 
> 
> ich schaue einfach die nächsten monate immer mal vorbei und werde ja sehen wie sich der katz-bike-markt entwickelt.
> ...




naja wenn alle nur das ein und verkaufen würden was sie sicher verkaufen können dann würde es wohl keine katz bikes geben .....

also wär das problem auch gelöst .......

da es aber leute mit passion gibt in diesen buisness gibts die bikes eben und auch leute die nur das verkaufen wollen was sich auch .....................blabla

zum grossen glück ist das so


wer nur kohle machen will ist im bikebiz wohl am falschen ort und hätte vielleicht besser wirtsachftsinformatik oder sonstwas nützliches studiert

dann hätt er auch die kohle coole bikes zu kaufen und zu fahren

meine beobachtung ist dass viele leute die sich teure bikes kaufen eher damit rumfahren als damit in foren rumprahlen
dh die die da solche bikes fahren und rumzeigen sind entweder die hersteller , shops die sowas fahren und verkaufen wollen und freaks die in solchen shops arbeiten oder leute die sich einfach sowas leisten und ihre freude daran mit andern leuten teilen wollen 

...........


so geht die art von bikebiz wo die leute aus überzeugung und passion ohne kohle für viel marketing .....


----------



## Horstelix (3. November 2009)

steiltyp schrieb:


> ... wenn ich den griff nicht kürze bekomme ich aber schwierigkeiten, dass die bremshebel nicht mehr lang genug sind ...


Servus,
Ich hab meinen rechten Griff nur ein wenig gekürzt. Die Syntace Moto sind 13,5 cm lang, den rechten hab ich auf 11 cm abgeschnitten. Damit hab ich immer die ganze Hand am Griff, weder Daumen noch Zeigefinger liegen auf dem Drehgriff und damit kann das von Dir beschriebene gar nicht passieren.

Der Rohloff-Drehgriff liegt bei mir etwas weiter innen als bei den ganzen Griffen, die rechts schon für Rohloff/Nexus usw. gekürzt sind (die sind meist nur noch zwischen 8 und 9 cm lang). Wenn ich schalten will, muß ich mit der rechten Hand kurz nach innen rutschen.
An die Bremshebel (Hayes Stroker Trail) komm ich immer noch problemlos ran.

Jetzt verstanden, was ich meine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (4. November 2009)

@horstrichter: hatte ich schon kappiert - mir is das nur nix, weil ich dann von der äußeren griffposition zu sehr nach den avid hebeln angeln muss

is tatsächlich ein trigger in der mache? na dann frohes warten


----------



## freddy_walker (5. November 2009)

Glaubt nichtdran, einen Trigger für die Speedhub wird es nicht geben - wurde schon überall diskutiert.

Aber schaut euch mal den Griff von Speedskater an:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/3284

Den wird es wohl demnächst auch von Rohloff direkt geben!

Gruß, F.


----------



## Afterburner (5. November 2009)

Tja, mit dem Glauben ist das ja so eine Sache:






http://www.tout-terrain.de/1/produkte/labor/rohloff-daumenhebel/index.html

Gruß Afterburner

@wartungsfrei: Ach ja, vielen Dank für das Bild


----------



## KATZenfreund (2. Dezember 2009)

Wie ich gehört habe, sind nun schon einige Bikes ausgeliefert worden.
Bin nun gespannt auf die ersten Meldungen zur Zuverlässigkeit und der Wartungfreundlichkeit der Räder aus der täglichen Nutzung.

Hier in Hamburg war die letzten Wochen astreines KATZenwetter:
feucht, grau und pampig--- was nicht heissen soll, dass ich ein KATZ nicht lieber bei Sonnenschein fahren würde...

Grüße
vom
KATZendfreund


----------



## Black Evil (2. Dezember 2009)

...ich frag mich nur, was man in Nordeutschland mit einem KATZ bzw. einem Fully überhaupt will.
Solange ich es mir nicht leisten kann regelmäßig ins Süddeutsche oder mal an den Gardasee zu fahren, kommt so eine Investition nicht für mich in Frage.
Immerhin fahre ich jetzt schon 17 Jahre komplett starr und 28".


----------



## KATZenfreund (2. Dezember 2009)

Oh ja, 

ich fuhr damals in Süddeutschland auch "nur 28" und starr"...bis ich das Mounty entdeckt habe.
Das eindeutig bessere Rad für mich. Das war anfangs SEHR starr(Ein Cannondale M800 - vollfest in Alu, nix Flex, da kam Dir jedes Asphaltkrümelchen aus dem Hals herausgeschossen...). Und dann habe ich, wenn auch nur rudimentär, die Federung in einem Storck Hikari mit einer Tange Struts - Gabel entdeckt...damals klasse! Danach eine Rock Shox Mag 21 - VIIIIEEEEL besser.
Leider ist es derzeit nur eine Marzocchi Bomber Z3 light in einem Centurion Lhasa Comfort... und ich glaube zu wissen, dass sich ein KATZ MOOS NOCH besser fährt 

Und in "Norddeutschland" gibt es auch Berge - nicht nur die vielgenannten Harburger Berge... und es gibt auch Steine und Moos und Schlamm und Stufen und unebenes Gelände und Hubbel in den Wegen und und und---

ach, ausserdem kann ich ja im extremen Fall die Federung blockieren und bei den Cyclassics für Jedermänner mitfahren, das hat mal ein Bekannter mit dem Mounty gemacht, der war besser als viele 28" Starrfahrer...

Ausserdem, das gestehe ich übrigens jede/m Biker/in zu: ich fahre, was ich will, nicht was ich "könnte" oder "sollte" oder...

Denkst Du anders?

Das sind einfach schöne Räder, und ich werde in Zukunft auf eine Alpenüberquerung trainieren - da ist es doch nur gut, wenn ich mich auf das Gerät schoin mal eingewöhne...nich´?

Jedenfalls viel Spass auf den Rädern, die Dir und mir die Welt bedeuten!

Grüße

der KATZenfreund


----------



## KATZenfreund (2. Dezember 2009)

...ich vergass es zu erwähnen:

Hier ist OFT Mistwetter. Regen, Schmutz, Sand, Modder etc. Und ich glaube, die Räder(besonders natürlich das REIF) von KATZ sind doch genau für solche Weather-Conditions gedacht und gemacht?
Keine verschlissenen Ketten wegen Dreck-Läufigkeit und am Ende sogar nicht einmal die Hosenklemmerei(für Anzugträger ein MUSS!)

...und nun kommst DU:


----------



## wolfk (2. Dezember 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> ...ich frag mich nur, was man in Nordeutschland mit einem KATZ bzw. einem Fully überhaupt will.



Obwohl Norddeutscher stellt sich mir diese Frage überhaupt nicht!



Black Evil schrieb:


> .
> Immerhin fahre ich jetzt schon 17 Jahre komplett starr und 28".



Was dem einem sein Uhl ist ist dem anderen seine Nachtigall!

Soll heissen:
Wenn komplett starr und 28" dein Traumbike ist: Glückwunsch!

Wenn einer anderer von einem Fully und bzw. von einem KATZ träumt:

Was spricht dagegen?
(Ausser vielleicht deiner persönlichen Abneigung gegen beides!)
Lass ihn doch einfach - so wie er dir dein Traumbike lässt! ;-)

Gruß Wolfgang
(Ich glaube, die Vor- und Nachteile von Starr, Hardtail und Fully sind hier im Forum schon ausreichend diskutiert worden.
Ergebnis aller Diskussionen: Jedem das Seine!)


----------



## KATZenfreund (2. Dezember 2009)

@wolfk


wolfk schrieb:


> Obwohl Norddeutscher stellt sich mir diese Frage überhaupt nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.O.B. (3. Dezember 2009)

@ Black Evil: Wenn irgendwann mal Dein Rücken Probleme macht, dann fahre doch mal  ein TT Panamericana. Dann hast Du die Antwort auf Deine Frage.


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Dezember 2009)

nun hab ich alles durchgelesen und werde mich nun unbeliebt machen aus 2gründen
 hatte die gegenheit eins unter die lupe zu nehmen
 also das bike finde ich ja echt cool........
 doch nun kommts
der vordere rahmen erinnert mich an die alten motolites von titus oder an das kraftwerk m1 anno 08...und an diversen anderen kopien
also nichts neues....verarbeitung gut aber nicht sensationell
der hinterbau und seine eigenschaft ist echt das katz-markenzeichen( auch gut so), aber warum nicht gates-antrieb, da könnte man die ganze verschallung weglassen
 den gates funktioniert wirklich auch im dreck und eis und schnee- da bestätigen die freaks in den usa-canada foren,die sich sowas angetan haben

der preis! für mich persönlich für ein rohloffbike schon sehr viel
sind wir erhrlich es ist einfach ein rohloffbike mit anderem hinterbau
 ich wünsche katz sehr viel erfolg, da es mich immer freude bereitet  wenn etwas neues  aus der schweiz den markt bereichert, aber nicht desotrotz, habe ich mich entscheiden zu warten, ich lieber auf ein gatesfully das ausgereift ist als eine rohloffbike mit kette zu kaufen.... da bleibe ich lieber noch beim traditionellen system für die nächste zeit
 nichts für ungut
 ist nur meine bescheidene meinung
 cheers aus der schweiz


----------



## wolfk (3. Dezember 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> nichts für ungut
> ist nur meine bescheidene meinung
> cheers aus der schweiz



Hallo Don Trailo,
eine fundierte und begründete Meinung nach Augenscheinnahme akzeptiert wohl jeder, auch wenn er eine andere Meinung oder andere Prioritäten hat.

Eine kleine Zusatzfrage:
Fullys mit Gates - auch wenn es noch nicht richtig funktioniert, wer hat denn so etwas in der Entwicklung?
M.W. gibt es da wohl noch einige ungelöste Probleme.
Da muss wohl etwas an mir vorbeigegangen sein.

Gruss aus Hameln


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Dezember 2009)

wolfk schrieb:


> Hallo Don Trailo,
> eine fundierte und begründete Meinung nach Augenscheinnahme akzeptiert wohl jeder, auch wenn er eine andere Meinung oder andere Prioritäten hat.
> 
> Eine kleine Zusatzfrage:
> ...


in las vegas wurde 1 Spot Brand,vorgestellt und auch dementsprechend gestestet. 










fotos Thomas/roesli
wie geschrieben in den kinderschuhen und noch nicht ganz  ausgereift, einige freaks  sind dran mit ihren fullys zu experementieren... 
habe auch in japan diesen sommer eins gesehen, leider nicht fahren können....und ja die ht funktionieren, wie es bei den fs aussieht wird die 2010 oder 2011 interbike  uns erzählen....


----------



## zingel (3. Dezember 2009)

Fully mit Gates ohne Kettenspanner werden wohl immer ein Kompromiss sein, denn der Schwingendrehpunkt muss der selbe sein, wie der Tretlagermittelpunkt und da entstehen Antriebseinflüsse. Beim Katz ist der Drehpunkt auf Kettenhöhe, wie das sein soll.

Wenn man den Gates nach unten spannen würde, wie das einige Sspder auch mit ihrer Ketten machen, würde das Funktionieren. Ist aber ein grösseren Gebastel als das Katz und anfälliger wenn's richtig zur Sache geht.

meine Wunschliste wäre:
Fully: Katz
HT: Gates

letzteres wird zu Weihnachten erfüllt.


----------



## wartungsfrei (3. Dezember 2009)

Erstmal danke allen für die positiven und konstruktiven Kommentare.



Don Trailo schrieb:


> ...der preis! für mich persönlich für ein rohloffbike schon sehr viel
> sind wir erhrlich es ist einfach ein rohloffbike mit anderem hinterbau




Eher ist es eine neuartige Rahmen-Antriebs-Einheit auf Basis einer Rohloff. 

Den Preis versteht erst jemand, der einmal unseren Antrieb zusammengesetzt hat. Und dann kommt "oh, dafür ist es aber ziemlich günstig!" Der Antrieb besteht aus knapp 200 Teilen, die meisten davon notwendigerweise Eigenanfertigungen, swiss made (Stichwort Logistik, Vorlaufzeit, Produktionsrisiko, Kommunikation, Reklamationsabwicklung, Kapitalbindung...) Mit Normteilen ist eine solche Kapselung nicht zu realisieren  Wenns so einfach wäre, gäbe es schon länger gekapselte Antriebe, glaubt mir  Und glaubt mir: wir werden noch lange die einzigen sein... Kein Mensch wird uns glauben, was wir in den 3 Jahren der Entwicklung alles haben über den Haufen schmeissen und anpassen müssen, um es so weit zu optimieren, dass es serienreif ist. Der Gesprächsstoff würde für einen zweitägigen Monolog reichen  Sogar unser neuer Mechaniker sieht plötzlich alles mit anderen Augen, seit er selber die Finger im Spiel hat und die Hintergründe sieht. 



Don Trailo schrieb:


> ... ich lieber auf ein gatesfully das ausgereift ist als eine rohloffbike mit kette zu kaufen....


Bist du dir da ganz sicher? Da wirst du noch viele Jahre warten müssen, bis ein solches Fully gleich gut funktioniert wie eines mit Kette. Wippen ist da nur der offensichtlichste Punkt, den es zu beheben gilt. 

Wir als Bikehersteller stehen oft vor Projekten, die anfänglich einfach realisierbar scheinen. Erst während des Prozesses tauchen plötzlich Probleme auf, an die man unmöglich vorher hätte denken können. Es gibt Hunderte von Möglichkeiten, in den unmöglichsten Variationen, Kombinationen, mit unterschiedlichster Ursache, die zu Fehlfunktionen führen können: (Fertigungs)Toleranzen, Oberflächenbehandlungen, Materialwahl, dazu beachtet müssen die Herstellbarkeit, Kosten, Logistik... Riemen und Fully... das wird lange dauern, auch wenn es sicher sehr interessant ist. 


Interessant ist übrigens auch das statement von Gerrit Gaastra zum Thema Gates Zahnriemen. http://www.idworx-bikes.de/de/vor-und-nachteile-riemenantrieb.php 


Cheers und ä scheenä zämä! Grüsse aus dem Schnee...

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (4. Dezember 2009)

Der Bericht von Gerrit Gaastra ist sehr umstritten. Denn sämtliche 
Erfahrungsberichte über Gates, die man im Internet bisher finden 
konnte sind durchaus positiv. 

Ein einziger user berichtete von einem gerissenen Riemen, der wurde 
allerdings zuvor bei der Montage unzulässig geknickt. Das läuft aus 
meiner Sicht unter Fehlmontage vergleichbar mit einer schlampig 
vernieteten Kette, die genauso reissen kann und die genau gleichen 
Folgen hat, wie ein gerissener Riemen.


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Dezember 2009)

danke für dein statement holger!habs begriffen
ihr habt leidenschaft und lebt sie gut so !!
muss ABER AUCH ZINGEL RECHT GEBEN WS DER ARTIKEL BETRIFFT.....
und ja ich kann warten bike seit 20 jahren mit kette und schaltung und wenn ich nochmals 20 muss, egal....

aber nochmals nachgelegt
achtet auf die schweissnaäte auch wenn euer bike am schluss preisgünstig ist wie du sagst, möchten die meisten saubere nähte ala ventana nicolai etc.... bin sicher das dieses kleine detail ihr in den griff kriegt
denn meine ( blöde devise ev.) lautet das bike muss ab ca 4000 euronen
perfekt verarbeitet sein,ob alu-ti oder steel und ich weiss aus eigener spionage
 das es asiaten gibr die enorm schön  schweissen können ob von hand oder robo ( ps hab mal den scheizz gelernt, darum mein schweissraupenfetisch)


gruss aus der ost-ch und weiterhin alles gute von meiner seite


----------



## all-biker (4. Dezember 2009)

@zingel
Wie mehrmals in den entsprechenden Threads genannt rutschen die Riemen (nur bei unsachgemässer Behandlung) öfter durch. Dies ist mir, mit welcher Kette auch immer, noch nie passiert, und zugleich ein absolutes Ausschlusskriterium. Wenn es möglich ist, den Riemen nicht mit Bordmitteln so vorzuspannen, dass er abrutschsicher ist, was soll´s dann - zumindest in diesem "zugstarken" Einsatzbereich?
Und wenn das KATZ hier eine für normal-User machbare Vorspannlösung und Wechselmöglichkeit für die Kette bietet: Klasse! 
Die Umschlingungswinkel dürften jedenfalls die Absprungsicherheit garantieren - was nicht unbedingt für das Reissen der Kette unter extremster Last gleichfalls gelten muss. Wobei: wer zerreisst schon eine "normale" Kette, mit der nicht geschaltet wird?

Und nicht zuletzt muss der Rahmen für den Gates AUSEINANDERNEHMBAR gestaltet sein, will den Riemen aufziehen oder wechseln... Bisher hat nur ein Biker ein elevated Chaistay Bike gezeigt, und nur Bikes mit e-Stays dürften den Riemen "tragen"
Für mich technisch nicht sinnvoll, da Rahmen - schwächend.

Dazu letzlich noch die zu berücksichtigenden Genauigkeiten bei der Riemenführung... ne ne, da lass ich die Finger von weg.

Also: wenn auch ot - hier ist der KATZ Thread - ein Gates kommt mir an kein Rad.


----------



## zingel (4. Dezember 2009)

bist ein ganz Schlauer! ...informier dich lieber mal richtig.



**edit**
Woher nimmst du Informationen, dass nur Rahmen mit E-Stays zugelassen 
sind, oder dass der Riemen öfters durchrutscht? ...um letzteres Problem bei zu
geringer Vorspannung zu beheben wurde eigens ein Snubber entwickelt. Aber 
da hast du bestimmt noch nie was von gehört. Woher denn auch, denn wenn 
du nur ein einziges Bike (mit E-Stays) mit dem Gates gefunden hast, hast du 
bestimmt nicht länger als zwei Minuten danach gesucht, oder du bist völlig 
talentfrei was Internetsuche betrifft.


----------



## tora (5. Dezember 2009)

Moin an Euch.

Meine Erfahrungen kommen aus dem Motorradbereich und ich bin erst seit kurzem zurück zum Fahrrad.

Vom Motorrad her kann ich beitragen:

- Eine offen laufende Kette verschmutzt sehr schnell - Es sei denn, dass nur bei trockenem Wetter und in trockenem Gelände gefahren wird.
Mit der "Pflege", sprich aufbringen von Schmiermitteln wird es schlimmer, weil sich damit auch mehr Dreck anhaftet.
Mit Entfettern wie Kettenreinigungssprays vorarbeiten macht es noch schlimmer, da diese das ab Werk eingebrachte Schmiermittel im Inneren der Kette entfernen.

Aus dem Konzept lassen sich IMHO keine befriedigenden Ergebnisse herausholen.

- Ein Antrieb per gekapselter(!) Kardanwelle (Zwei 90°-Winkeltriebe [+ Kreuzgelenk, bei beweglichem Hinterbau]) funktioniert wetterunabhängig mit kaum wahrnehmbarem Verschleiss, ist aufgrund der benötigten Bauteile aber sauschwer und aufgrund der benötigten Umlenkungen mit den daraus resultierenden Leistungsverlusten für ein Fahrrad nicht zu gebrauchen.

- Ein Antrieb per Zahnriemen, wie GATES ist auch im Motorradbereich noch innovativ, funktioniert aber wohl allgemein ganz gut. Harley und BMW haben den Schritt gewagt, soweit mir bekannt ist mit gutem Erfolg, aber gerade hierzu würde ich gerne Feedback hören.
Steinchen, die sich auf der Innenseite des Riemens festsetzen sind soweit ich weiss ein Problem, da sie ihn zerstören können. (Für mich vorstellbar, aber auch hier wären Rückmeldungen toll!)


- Ein Antrieb mit gekapselter Kette:
Ich habe hier eine MZ ETZ 250 stehen, die ich als 'Jedentagsfahrzeug' für den Weg zur Arbeit erworben habe.
Die wollte ich eigentlich nicht liebhaben, sondern nur benutzen.
Mittlerweile hat sich mir die geniale Bauweise erschlossen.
Was den Antrieb betrifft ist für mich die gekapselte Kette, sauber und fein eingefettet ohne Dreck von außen das Nonplusultra.

So ein Katz würde ich technisch gesehen sofort kaufen, wenn ich könnte. Kann ich aber nicht bezahlen.
Für mich wird das ein schöner, feuchter Traum bleiben.
Macht aber nix.
Das Konzept finde ich geil!

Gruß,
Torsten


----------



## KATZenfreund (5. Dezember 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> bist ein ganz Schlauer! ...informier dich lieber mal richtig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für die "lieben" Worte.

Leider bin ich wirklich nicht so ein Pingle Zingel der immer genau dakumentiert, was er wo gelesen hat - wäre hier durchaus angebracht. soweit stimme ich Deiner Kritik zu. Doch irgendwer hat von diesem Phänomen an seinem Rad, gerne auch VOR der Nutzung eines Snubbers, berichtet.
Bikes mit Gates gibt es mittlerweile eineige - auch von großen und zu recht vielgelobten Firmen gebaut und angeboten und verkauft... 

Doch als eines ohne die rahmenschwächende Auseinanderbauerei (http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/installation.php?lang=us) und Riemeneinbauerei sehe ich nur das Cannondale-Fully, das hier aus dem Forum einer fährt... (http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ive+fully&hl=de&client=opera&rls=de&sa=N&um=1) 

Und da nutzt auch der Snubber nix, da der Riemen - Herstellervorgabe - leider entgegen der Garantiebestimmungen gegen die gewünschte Biegerichtung gespannt wird. 

Exkurs: warum meinst Du, bauen KATZ die Schaltbox an? Weil Rohloff die innere Schaltansteuerung kombiniert mit einer Disc zulassen? Eben nicht. Willst Du also auf der Garantieseite eines Produktes bleiben, musste Dich leider auch an die Vorgaben halten, obs einem passt oder nicht. 

Und: ich habe NICHT gesagt, dass es ein elevated Rahmen sein MÜSSE, aus der SIcht von Gates, sondern eben aus MEINER SICHT, da ich einen Rahmen nicht unbedingt schwächen wollen müsste um den Riemen da hinein zu bekommen, was für einen Gates ja leider nötig ist.

Ansonsten: Gates im HT mit geeigneter Spann- und durchrutschsicherung(Snubber): gerne! Ein Fully mit Gates? Derzeit nicht erhältlich. Diskussionen und Argumente hinlänglich bekannt.

Und ich sehe auch die Gefahr an einem ungeschützten Gates, dass sich da ungewollt etwas verfangen könnte und zwischen Gates und Aufnahme klemmen könnte, was später einen Totalausfall begünstig.

Bis jetzt fehlen eben Erfahrungen: beim KATZ genauso wie beim Gates am Fully. Auf die müssen wir leider noch ein wenig warten. Beim KATZ gibts bal die ersten KM im Alltagsbetrieb. Ein Gatesfully wird noch etwas länger auf sich warten lassen - oder habe ich da auch nicht lange und tief genug recherchiert...;-) 
Nicolai bietet ein HT mit Carbon Drive an. Da sehe ich es auch als Idee an, doch tendiere ich auch da zum vollgekapselten Antrieb à la KATZ. 

Die Optik gefällt mir da besser (ACHTUNG: dies ist IMHO meine IMHO IMHO subjektive Meinung - KEINE HERSTELLERVORGABE!!!)

Ach: DU scheinst nicht mal das Cannondale zu kennen(s.o. liegenden Link) ;-)
Geh´ mal auf die Gates Herstellerseite, da gibt es Links zu Fahrrädern... ob wir die mal als Fully im Gelände sehen?

Grüße

KATZenfreund


----------



## zingel (5. Dezember 2009)

@ Katzenfreund: lies mal den Post durch, der vor meinem, von dir 
zitierten, steht. Dann merkst du bestimmt das meine lieben Worte 
nicht an dich, sondern an all-biker gerichtet waren.


Das Cannondale Fully von jopo kenn ich natürlich sehr gut, schliesslich 
informiere ich mich seit gut zwei Monaten über den Gates und verfolge 
weltweit sämtliche Thread's dazu. Leider ist ein grosses Problem von 
Foren, dass negative Erfahrungen von Leuten, die ihren durchrutschenden 
Riemen falsch montiert haben sehr schnell die Runde machen und Zitiert 
oder erwähnt werden.




Was unsere Haltung betrifft....



KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Gates im HT mit geeigneter Spann- und durchrutschsicherung(Snubber): gerne! Ein Fully mit Gates? Derzeit nicht erhältlich. Diskussionen und Argumente hinlänglich bekannt.





zingel schrieb:


> meine Wunschliste wäre:
> Fully: Katz
> HT: Gates
> 
> letzteres wird zu Weihnachten erfüllt.




...sind wir auf der selben Wellenlänge. Das nächste mal also besser nicht 
nur den letzten Post lesen, sondern etwas weiter zurück, damit du den
Zusammenhang erkennen kannst.


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Dezember 2009)

danke zingel


----------



## Black Evil (5. Dezember 2009)

Diese Diskussion errinnert mich immer mehr an die über die Speedhub vor Jahren.

Das KATZ-System ist schon ganz ordentlich, wenn auch teuer. Genau wie die Speedhub. Wer daran zweifelt, kann sich ja mal vor Augen führen, dass Rohloff spezielle Gehäuse für KATZ produziert. Ich finde, dass sagt alles.


----------



## KATZenfreund (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zingel,

ja ja, die Argumente und das Verstehen...

Ich BIN all-biker, ne?

Hatte leider eine kleine Identitätsvertauschung, die nun aber behoben ist.

Also:

sollte unsere Haltung die gleiche sein. Ist sie das?
In punkto KATZ - Fully ist sie das sicher, also im Fully: Kette. Und: gekapselter Antrieb.
Doch auch im HT sehe ich immer noch unschöne Snubber am Rad, die gefallen mir nicht, doch auch da zählt letztendlich nur die technische Funktion.

Und leider leider leider: Erfahrungen fehlen, es sei denn, jemand hier aus dem Forum wäre beide Räder, das von Jopp und ein KATZ gefahren und könnte berichten, das wäre toll! Ich selbst bin ja nur das MOOS gefahren, das CD von Jopp noch nicht...;-)

Aus der Schweiz höre ich, dass die ersten 40 KATZen unter die Leute gebracht sind und die nächsten 20 werden zu Januar hoffentlich fertig werden.

@BlackEvil:
ja, als ich im Video die KATZ-Dosen sah, dachte ich genaus das, was Du schreibst: das sagt alles.

In der Hoffnung, da in etwa 2-3 Monaten mehr zu WISSEN
Grüße zur Nacht

der KATZenfreund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (5. Dezember 2009)

ich gehe davon aus, dass hier im Januar alle Teile bereitstehen, damit ich meinen 
29er-Ti-Rohloffant mit Gates zusammenbauen kann. Den Snubber verbau ich nicht.

Einen Vergleich zum Katz ist in meinen Augen überflüssig, denn das Katz muss ja gar 
nicht's beweisen. Es ist ein Fully mit Rohloff und einer sauberen Kette, die Sauber bleibt
...also perfekt!


----------



## KATZenfreund (5. Dezember 2009)

Dann schreib mal, wie Dein Gates sich aufbauen lässt und wie das 29 er damit funzt...würde mich sehr interessieren!

Grüße

KATZenfreund


----------



## wolfk (6. Dezember 2009)

Verbaut Katz jetzt eine andere Gabel am Alp?

Bei der Ausstattung steht jetzt:

Alp mit 150mm Fox 32 Talas 150 FIT 15QR

Vorher war es eine Magura?

Kennt jemand die neue Gabel und / oder kann wir verraten wieso diese Änderung?
Nur wegen des größeren Federwegs?

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## wartungsfrei (6. Dezember 2009)

Hoi Wolfgang

Wir haben per sofort einen Wechsel auf Fox Gabeln vorgenommen, sowohl beim Alp, wie auch beim Moos. Ausschlaggebend waren die Meinungen des Marktes, sprich "Euch". Wir haben speziell auf den Messen zu viele entsprechende Rückmeldungen erhalten, die uns zu diesem Schritt regelrecht "gezwungen" haben. Wenn sich einzelne Komponenten als Verkaufshindernis für ein ganzes Bike herausstellen, sägen wir uns den eigenen Ast ab.

Dass die Fox 10mm mehr Federweg hat, ist ein netter Nebeneffekt. Die Geometrie ändert sich dadurch nicht (Stichwort Einbaulänge), der Einsatzbereich wird aber nochmals n bisschen grösser.

Ihr seht also, dass wir wirklich auf Bedürfnisse reagieren, dass uns eure Meinung wichtig ist. Wir sind offen für inputs. Nur wer den Wunsch nach einer Kettenschaltung äussert, wird für immer und ewig auf Granit beissen.  

Cheers und Grüsse aus der eingeschneiten Innerschweiz.


----------



## steiltyp (7. Dezember 2009)

dann treibt bitte den wunsch nach einem rohlofftrigger voran  oder bin ich tatsächlich der einzige der sowas will?!


----------



## Black Evil (7. Dezember 2009)

ääähhh...nö !


----------



## wolfk (7. Dezember 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Ihr seht also, dass wir wirklich auf Bedürfnisse reagieren, dass uns eure Meinung wichtig ist. Wir sind offen für inputs. Nur wer den Wunsch nach einer Kettenschaltung äussert, wird für immer und ewig auf Granit beissen.



Ich hätte auch so einen kleinen Wunsch: "Eine interne Schaltansteuerung" 
Aber ich weiss, dank "St. Bernhard" so ähnlich erfüllbar wie eine Kettenschaltung.

Wolfgang


----------



## KATZenfreund (8. Dezember 2009)

Für die interne Ansteuerung war eine extra Zughalterung gedacht, mit Federchen zur Fixierung am extra angebrachten "Halter".
War gut, gut zu bedienen und sah auch ok aus. Hielt die Züge vom Boden und von der Bremsscheibe wech. Leider wird´s wegen der genannten Gründe nix damit*grummelgummelboeseschaugrmbl*


----------



## KATZenfreund (9. Dezember 2009)

Siehe Anlage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Framekiller (11. Dezember 2009)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Siehe Anlage...



Hab mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und die bikes auf der Website angeschaut und muß sagen das ganze Konzept gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Aber bei dem Foto in dem Thread vor mir mußte ich fast brechen. Was bitte ist das für ein Schweißkrebs an der Sitzstrebe


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. Dezember 2009)

DAS ist ein Vorserienrahmen - es ist davon auszugehen, dass die asugelieferten Rahmen einen anderen Standard wiedergeben...


----------



## wartungsfrei (11. Dezember 2009)

@Framekiller

Danke fürs Lob. Du hast Recht mit jener Schweissnaht. Dieser weisse Rahmen ist (bis auf die Kettenstrebe) unser Alp Prototyp von 2008, den wir umlackiert und zu einem Moos aufgebaut haben. Jeder Rahmen ist ein Lernprozess, auch beim erfahrendsten Schweisser. Er muss bei jeder Konstruktion neu lernen, da sich jede Konstruktion bezüglich Verzug und Materialerwärmung während dem Schweissvorgang anders verhält, auch muss er erstmal herausfinden, wie er die Einzelteile am besten hält und positioniert, damit er am Schluss nicht im Rahmen drinsteht  . Das Frästeil am Drehpunkt war an dieser Strebe noch sehr kantig, das neue ist verrundet und somit besser bzw schöner verschweissbar. Kam dazu, dass diese Strebe wenige Minuten vor der Eurobike 08 fertig wurde, Stress pur, wie das bei den Messen halt so ist 

Du kannst beruhigt sein, die aktuellen Schweissnähte sehen bedeutend schöner aus  Du siehst auch den Unterschied zwischen der Sitzstrebe (2008) und der Kettenstrebe (2009).


----------



## wartungsfrei (11. Dezember 2009)

.


----------



## Framekiller (12. Dezember 2009)

Jau Jau an der Sitzstrebe schaut des schon sehr schön aus wobei ich als langjähriger Nicolaifahrer schon arg verwöhnt bin was den Begriff "schöne Schweißnaht" angeht


----------



## wartungsfrei (16. Dezember 2009)

So langsam werden hier mehr und mehr bikes montiert. Neu ist endlich das KATZ Alp Testbike in Grösse M fertig; wir haben es in Sonderfarbe RAL 1013 mit Aufklebern in RAL 5005 und blau eloxierten Teilen aufgebaut. Nützt den meisten von Euch vielleicht nichts als Info, aber es hat ja doch paar Schweizer Mannen hier im IBC, für die es durchaus interessant sein könnte, sich damit kurzfristig durch ein paar matschige trails zu wühlen. Das Hinterrad bekommt natürlich noch blaue Nippel  Kurbelabzieher müsste eigentlich auch blau sein... warum ist der silber?!?...

Ride on aus dem kalten Uri

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (16. Dezember 2009)

Hier hapert es an matschigen Trails, was ich allerdings begrüße, doch leider bin ich zu weit weg!!! 

Sieht gut aus! Mein Wunschradel aber auch...Danke nochmals nach Altdorf!

Grüße


Der KATZenfreund


----------



## rigger (16. Dezember 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> So langsam werden hier mehr und mehr bikes montiert. Neu ist endlich das KATZ Alp Testbike in Grösse M fertig; wir haben es in Sonderfarbe RAL 1013 mit Aufklebern in RAL 5005 und blau eloxierten Teilen aufgebaut. Nützt den meisten von Euch vielleicht nichts als Info, aber es hat ja doch paar Schweizer Mannen hier im IBC, für die es durchaus interessant sein könnte, sich damit kurzfristig durch ein paar matschige trails zu wühlen. Das Hinterrad bekommt natürlich noch blaue Nippel  Kurbelabzieher müsste eigentlich auch blau sein... warum ist der silber?!?...
> 
> Ride on aus dem kalten Uri
> 
> Holger



 sieht super aus...


----------



## wolfk (16. Dezember 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Neu ist endlich das KATZ Alp Testbike in Grösse M fertig; wir haben es in Sonderfarbe RAL 1013 mit Aufklebern in RAL 5005 und blau eloxierten Teilen aufgebaut. Nützt den meisten von Euch vielleicht nichts als Info, aber es hat ja doch paar Schweizer Mannen hier im IBC, für die es durchaus interessant sein könnte, sich damit kurzfristig durch ein paar matschige trails zu wühlen. Das Hinterrad bekommt natürlich noch blaue Nippel  Kurbelabzieher müsste eigentlich auch blau sein... warum ist der silber?!?...
> 
> Ride on aus dem kalten Uri
> 
> Holger



Ich kenne zumindest einen Nicht-Schweizer aus Norddeutschland, der auch auf das Alp in M gewartet hat. ;-)
Das Warten scheint sich gelohnt zu haben, da das Testbike ja nun auch die FOX-Gabel hat.
Nur ist der Weg von hier oben recht weit nach Altdorf.
Aber wieso willst du denn die Nippel am Hinterrad austauschen? 

Gruß aus dem ebenfalls saukalten Hameln
Wolfgang

Ps. Händler nördlich des Mains in D - tut sich da auch etwas?


----------



## KATZenfreund (16. Dezember 2009)

wolfk schrieb:


> Ich kenne zumindest einen Nicht-Schweizer aus Norddeutschland, der auch auf das Alp in M gewartet hat. ;-)
> Das Warten scheint sich gelohnt zu haben, da das Testbike ja nun auch die FOX-Gabel hat.
> Nur ist der Weg von hier oben recht weit nach Altdorf.
> Aber wieso willst du denn die Nippel am Hinterrad austauschen?
> ...



Dem und der Frage von WolfK schliesse ich mich, unter Änderung des Rad Typs in "Moos", an: Shops in Nord-Deutschland... Wer - Wo - Wann...oder muss ich das selber machen? 

Best wishes - ride on,

aus dem bachen-kalten Hamburg

KATZenfreund


----------



## saturno (16. Dezember 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> So langsam werden hier mehr und mehr bikes montiert. Neu ist endlich das KATZ Alp Testbike in Grösse M fertig; wir haben es in Sonderfarbe RAL 1013 mit Aufklebern in RAL 5005 und blau eloxierten Teilen aufgebaut. Nützt den meisten von Euch vielleicht nichts als Info, aber es hat ja doch paar Schweizer Mannen hier im IBC, für die es durchaus interessant sein könnte, sich damit kurzfristig durch ein paar matschige trails zu wühlen. Das Hinterrad bekommt natürlich noch blaue Nippel  Kurbelabzieher müsste eigentlich auch blau sein... warum ist der silber?!?...
> 
> Ride on aus dem kalten Uri
> 
> Holger



hallo holger,

waswiegt das bike genau???


----------



## schibiker (17. Dezember 2009)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> So langsam werden hier mehr und mehr bikes montiert. Neu ist endlich das KATZ Alp Testbike in Grösse M fertig; wir haben es in Sonderfarbe RAL 1013 mit Aufklebern in RAL 5005 und blau eloxierten Teilen aufgebaut. Nützt den meisten von Euch vielleicht nichts als Info, aber es hat ja doch paar Schweizer Mannen hier im IBC, für die es durchaus interessant sein könnte, sich damit kurzfristig durch ein paar matschige trails zu wühlen. Das Hinterrad bekommt natürlich noch blaue Nippel  Kurbelabzieher müsste eigentlich auch blau sein... warum ist der silber?!?...
> 
> Ride on aus dem kalten Uri
> 
> Holger


 
Hallo Holger,

sieht geil aus ... könnte mir auch gefallen !!! Und gebrauchen könnte ich's auch - heute früh bei -6° und schönem Schneefall 1 Stunde auf Spikes unterwegs gewesen ... geil

Grüße aus Dresden

Björn


----------



## zingel (17. Dezember 2009)

gut, dass man das gelungene Katz in den letzten sieben Beiträgen viermal sieht. Sonst 
könnte man glatt vergessen, welche Farbe es hat.


----------



## wolfk (17. Dezember 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> gut, dass man das gelungene Katz in den letzten sieben Beiträgen viermal sieht. Sonst
> könnte man glatt vergessen, welche Farbe es hat.



Es soll die aber auch in anderen Farben geben!;-)

Meine Lieblingsfarbe:


----------



## KATZenfreund (17. Dezember 2009)

...und in noch mehr Farben...siehe im KATALOG!

Wie ich finde: sehr gelungen, übersichtlich und er lässt mir das Wasser in Stömen über die Lefzen fliessen...GIER!

*KATZ - KATALOG*


----------



## zingel (17. Dezember 2009)

sehr gelungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (17. Dezember 2009)

Und die Fox gibt`s bei Katz mit Maxle ;-)


----------



## wartungsfrei (18. Dezember 2009)

Just back from testride: unser brandneues Moos Testbike in Grösse S. Macht tierisch Laune zum Gasgeben! Steht ab jetzt für euch bereit. 

Bild zeigt Wunschfarbe Rahmen RAL 1023, Aufkleber RAL 7021, Elox Gold.


----------



## wolfk (18. Dezember 2009)

@ Wartungsfrei

Schönes Moos!
Dann gibt es die Fox-Gabel auch in mehreren Farben und nicht nur in "Alu"?

Wolfgang


----------



## iwannawi (18. Dezember 2009)

> Just back from testride:

Bist du ohne Pedalen gefahren? Ausserdem dachte ich bei euch liegt ordentlich Schnee? Dafür sieht das Bike aber recht trocken aus ... 

Wann schickst du mal ein Testbike nach Dresden zu Rotor?

Viele Grüße aus dem verschneiten Dresden ...


----------



## wartungsfrei (18. Dezember 2009)

@wolfk: nein, die Talas am Alp ist grau, die F120 am Moos ist weiss

@iwannawi: hehe, scharf beobachtet, das bild entstand paar Minuten vor der Testfahrt, ich wills ja fotografieren bevors die ersten Dellen hat  . die Trails hier sind zur Zeit trocken, es ist ziemlcih kalt und der Schnee hat sich ausm Talboden  zurückgezogen. Wir sind mit Rotor in Kontakt. Am besten fragst du nochmal dort nach. Bringt meistens mehr wenn das Feedback vom Markt direkt kommt.


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (18. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Rhombus (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir mal den "fast" kompletten Fred durchgelesen.

Ich muss sagen, es sind schöne Räder! Die Übersetzung wäre mir mit 2,46 eindeutig zu kurz! Aber meiner Ansicht nach fehlt der Rohloff sowieso der 15. Gang.

Was mir noch absolut nicht zusagt, sind die Schaltzüge. Herr Katz hat irgendwo geschrieben, das es Ihm um Funktionalität und Wartungsarmut ginge. Dieses Ziel wurde aber bei den Schaltzügen keineswegs umgesetzt! Warum werden bei Katz offen Züge verlegt? Dafür gibt es meiner Ansicht nach keinen plausiblen Grund. Bei meinem in den letzten Wochen aufgebauten Rad habe ich die Führungen für die offenen Schaltzüge EXTRA mit dem Dremel aufgefräst, um auf gar keinen Fall offene Züge fahren zu müssen. Weil mir die Wartungsarmut extrem wichtig ist!
Des weiteren mißfällt die Ansteuerung der internen Schaltansteuerung. Warum ist da so ein seltsamer Knick in den Zügen? Das ist meiner Ansicht nach ebenfalls Kontraproduktiv. Es ist ja allseits bekannt, dass die interne Ansteuerung nach ca. 5TKM die Hufe hoch schmeißt und gegen ein neues Schaltseil ersetzt werden muss. Ich denke, dass diese Knicke jenen recht kurzen Intervall leider nochmals verkürzen werden.

Und nun zum, was für viele das wichtigste ist>>> Der Preis

Es waren knapp 6400,- , richtig?

Und irgendwer schrieb, das durch den Preis wahrscheinlich nur 30 Bikes pro Jahr verkauft würden......
Und irgendwo habe ich etwas davon gelesen, das die Anbauteile (Nabe, Gabel, Dämpfer und co. um die 4Mille kosten würden)
Dann rechnet doch einfach mal mit diesen Daten!!!

Die USt. in der Schweiz sind, glaube ich, nur 8% dann blieben noch knapp 2222,-

Wie sieht es mit angestellten aus? Also meine Jungs kosten mit absolut allen endstehenden Kosten, wie Sozialabgaben, Steuern, BG, Urlaub und Krankheit, knapp 4500,- IM MONAT!!!

Ich schätze, am Material macht man auch so um die 30% also ca.1150,- nach steuern

Und jetzt kann man ja mal rechnen:

(1150+2222) x 30 = 101160 - 12x4500 = 47160 - Strom/Wasser/Miete/Marketing/usw.

macht dann wahrscheinlich so um die 30000-35000,- Gewinn, sofern man keine Gewerbesteuer zahlen muss. Und das war auch nur die Rechnung mit einem Angestellten und ohne Entwicklungskosten.....

Selbst ohne diese zusätzlichen Kosten müssten min. 100 Bikes im Jahr die Produktion verlassen und auch verkauft werden, um halbwegs kostendeckend zu arbeiten!

Was findet Ihr jetzt an diesem Bike zu teuer??

Teuer dagegen ist, NUR ZUM BEISPIEL, ein Cannondale für 4Mille! DAS ist neämlich im Gegensatz dazu ein Massenprodukt 

Also ich, finde den Preis auf jeden Fall gerechtfertigt!


----------



## wartungsfrei (18. Dezember 2009)

Danke Rhombus für dein Statement. ein paar dinge muss ich korrigieren:



Rhombus schrieb:


> Die Übersetzung wäre mir mit 2,46 eindeutig zu kurz!



Wie kommst du auf diesen Wert? Unsere Übersetzung liegt bei 1.43m im ersten und 7.51m im 14. Gang, berechnet mit einem Radumfang von 2.08m



Rhombus schrieb:


> Warum werden bei Katz offen Züge verlegt?


Werden sie nicht. Wir ziehen den Innenliner von vorne bis hinten komplett durch, genau deswegen, weil wir uns über offene Kabelzüge ärgern. Schau dir die hochauflösenden bilder an, da kannst du es gut erkennen: http://viewer9.fsi-viewer.com/prote.../&InitialActionDelay=8/&SceneSets=1-24;25-48;



Rhombus schrieb:


> Des weiteren mißfällt die Ansteuerung der internen Schaltansteuerung.


Wir verbauen die Schaltbox. Die Fotos mit der internen Ansteuerung stammen noch von Vorserienmodellen.


Cheers und ein schönes Wochenende allerseits 

Holger


----------



## Rhombus (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Holger,

schön, Dich zu Lesen.

Ich habe bei der Übersetzung von der Kettenübersetzung geredet. 26" bleibt 26"

Ein Freund von mir fährt die Standart 44/16 Version. Ich fahre aus optischen Gründen 34/13

Finde ich in den ersten Gängen perfekt. Aber oben fehlt mir immernoch der 15. Gang! Und habe ich ja schon eine deutlich längere Übersetzung als Deine Bikes.

Und ich habe jetzt schon Probleme, an meinen Freunden/Kumpels/Mitfahren mit Kettenschaltung dran zu bleiben. Bei Rohloff mit 44/16 ist es so, dass die Kettenschaltung einen kürzeren ersten Gang hat und auch einen längeren letzten Gang. DASHALB FEHLT MIR DER 15.

Untenrum komm ich mit meiner Übersetzung wirklich gut klar.

Das mit den durchgelegten Linern habe ich übersehen! Dann finde ich die Lösung relativ gut. Komplett geschlossene fände ich besser.

Bei der Externen entfallen natürlich die 5000Km-Probleme! Aber die interne finde ich rein von der Haptik doch deutlich besser. Allerdings fahre ich ausschließlich der Wartung halbe auch die Externe.

Vielleicht bringt meine Firma irgendwann mal soviel Prfot, dass ich mir auch "mal eben" ein Katz kaufen kann/will/muss. Aber drauf sparen ist nicht! Entweder ich kann und will es, oder es bleibt da, wo es ist.

Wir wollten nächstes Jahr mal runter in die Berge fahren, ich würde mich freuen, wenn es dann mal zu einer Probefahrt käme!

Bis dahin...

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Rhombus,

die KATZen fahren mit 32/11.
Wie da die entsprechende Auslegung der Gänge aussieht hat ja Holger schon gepostet.

Happy trails!

Rainer


----------



## Rhombus (19. Dezember 2009)

32/11

Bist Du sicher?

Dann wäre mir die Abstufungh garantiert nicht zu kurz! sondern unten rum zu lang!

Aber oben rum sicherlich toll...


----------



## zingel (19. Dezember 2009)

bei den Katz'schen FAQ's steht...

*WIE IST DIE ÜBERSETZUNG?*
KATZ verbaut ausschliesslich ein 32er Kettenblatt mit einem 13er Ritzel. Verglichen mit einer Kettenschaltung entspricht dies einem Berggang von 22/32 und einem Schnellgang von 40/11.


----------



## playbike (19. Dezember 2009)

@Wartungsfrei

was wiegt das komplette Rahmenkit in Größe M?


----------



## Rhombus (19. Dezember 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> bei den Katz'schen FAQ's steht...
> 
> *WIE IST DIE ÜBERSETZUNG?*
> KATZ verbaut ausschliesslich ein 32er Kettenblatt mit einem 13er Ritzel. Verglichen mit einer Kettenschaltung entspricht dies einem Berggang von 22/32 und einem Schnellgang von 40/11.




Also doch! Und damit ist der letzte Gang deutlich zu kurz ggü. einer Kettenschaltung mit 44/11.

Und ein elfer Ritzel gibts ja auch garnicht, zumindest nicht von Rohloff


Ich sage ja schon die ganze Zeit>>> Der Rohloff fehlt der 15. Gang!


----------



## wartungsfrei (19. Dezember 2009)

KATZ Bikes fahren mit 32/13.

Es ist tatsächlich so, dass es für Druck bergab auf Teerstrassen manchmal einen Gang mehr brauchen könnte. Nur stellt sich die Frage: wie lange fährt man bergauf und wie lange bergab, und wo stört es mehr, wenn ein Gang fehlt? Weil man doch die meiste Zeit einer Tour bergauf fährt, haben wir uns entschieden, eine eher Bergauftaugliche Übersetzung zu installieren. Bergab im Gelände, und Gelände ist der Einsatzbereich dieser Bikes, lässt man es sowieso meistens rollen. Selbst im Downhill-Rennsport, in jener Disziplin, in der eine starke Talübersetzung am ehesten Sinn macht, wird selten mehr als 38/11 montiert, brauchen tut man diesen Gang jedoch nicht einmal bei einem Rennen. 

Klar, die Ansichten sind unterschiedlich, doch denken wir, dass die meisten Biker froh sind, wenn sie bergauf n bisschen Reserve haben.

schönes Wochenende und happy trails, Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (19. Dezember 2009)

kurzzeitig kann man ja auch mal die Kadenz etwas raufschrauben


----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. Dezember 2009)

Die Lösung mit dem kurzen Bergaufgang finde ich auch besser: wie Holger schon gesagt hat, kann man es bergab auch mal rollen lassen


----------



## KATZenfreund (20. Dezember 2009)

....ups, da hat sich der Lesefehlernachdenkteufel eingeschlichen: 32/13 natürlich, nicht 11.

Gehe mit dem Statement von Holger und MrCannondale gleich: bergab mit Kadenz, Hangabtriebskraft(futtern, Leute, futtern!) etc. und bergauf mit geeignetem Gang ;-)


----------



## Rhombus (20. Dezember 2009)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> ....ups, da hat sich der Lesefehlernachdenkteufel eingeschlichen: 32/13 natürlich, nicht 11.
> 
> Gehe mit dem Statement von Holger und MrCannondale gleich: bergab mit Kadenz, Hangabtriebskraft(futtern, Leute, futtern!) etc. und bergauf mit geeignetem Gang ;-)




Und auf der Graden? Da fehlt der 15. am meisten! Und ich fahre nicht nur Berge.

Und da wird man halt von Kettenschaltungen LEIDER abgehangen!

Aber ich Kurbel auch gerne Bergab mit Knallgas! Mit meiner 34/13 Kombination fahre ich manche Berge auch schon mit ~60 Km/h runter.

Aber die meisten Berge sind nicht so steil und deshalb muss man trampeln, um dran zu bleiben.

Und mit knapp 120Kg Fahrer/Bike-Kombi bin ich sowieso der sprotlichste Bergabfahrer im Feld


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Dezember 2009)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Und auf der Graden? Da fehlt der 15. am meisten! Und ich fahre nicht nur Berge.
> Und da wird man halt von Kettenschaltungen LEIDER abgehangen!


 das ist ne ehrliche aussage die ich auch von kumpels kenne


----------



## paule123 (23. Dezember 2009)

ich hab ma ne unqualifizierte frage: die katz bikes werben doch damit wartungsfrei zu sein, der gekapselte antrieb(und der hinterbau) ist sogar das was sie einzigartig macht. wie passt dann eine fox gabel dazu die man jedes jahr zum service geben muss um die garantie zu wahren? oder stimmt das etwa gar nicht?


----------



## schibiker (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo paule123,

wartungsfrei ist zwar der Nick-Name von Holger - er hat aber selbst schon in einem älteren Posting geschrieben das "Wartungsarm" der bessere Nick wäre. Ein total Wartungsfreies System wirst Du nie haben, alles hat einen Verschleiss ! Nur des ein oder andere System hat halt mehr oder weniger davon. Wenn Du 40000 km im Jahr fährst wirst Du warscheinlich auch an einem Katz zweimal die Kette wechseln müssen ... musst sie aber dazwischen nicht einmal ölen oder säubern.
Wenn Du Die ein Reif kaufst hast Du keine Federgabel ... somit kein Aufwand damit.

Gruß

Björn ( der schon fleissig spart )


----------



## paule123 (23. Dezember 2009)

danke für die antwort, ich wollte nur wissen ob das mit dem service stimmt und ob vielleicht eine gabel eines anderen herstellers dieses "problem" nicht hat? oder ist die fox konkurrenzlos? dafür würde ja sprechen das sich die kunden die gabel selber gewünscht haben.


----------



## schibiker (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr eine SID gekauft und dort steht aucht etwas von Wartung aller paar 1000 km oder so ähnlich drin ... ich denke mal das Problem wird jede Feder-Gabel haben.

Die Fox Gabeln werden verbaut weil der Markt sie nachgefragt hat und es mit den ursprünglichen Maguras Probleme gibt. Mein Händler hat mir dieses Jahr auch massiv von Magura abgeraden und Fox oder Rock Shox empfohlen. In allen möglichen Tests sind die Fox - Gabeln immer mit ganz vorn dabei, von daher keine schlechte Wahl !

Gruß

Björn


----------



## paule123 (23. Dezember 2009)

ok, das wollte ich wissen. abgesehen davon, mir gefallen die bikes auch richtig gut. was kostet denn ein reif?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schibiker (23. Dezember 2009)

fast 5 k ... aber es ist jeden einzelnen Cent wert !!!

Ich bin auch heute wieder 20 km auf Arbeit und 20 zurück gefahren und habe auch vor das den Rest des Winters zu machen. Leider habe ich immer noch ein Rad mit Kettenschaltung - wahrlich kein Vergnügen bei dem Wetter und Zeit für Wartung hab ich auch nicht wirklich.
Ich schaue schon länger nach etwas geeignetem, aber das Katz -  System ist das derzeit beste.

Ich war selbst in Altdorf hab mir alles angeschaut und bin dort 2 Stunden mit einem Moos durch die Gegend gefahren - das hat mich vollends überzeugt.

Also, nicht nur den Preis sehen sondern auch was man(n) dafür bekommt !

Gruß

Björn


----------



## schibiker (7. Januar 2010)

iwannawi schrieb:


> > Just back from testride:
> 
> Bist du ohne Pedalen gefahren? Ausserdem dachte ich bei euch liegt ordentlich Schnee? Dafür sieht das Bike aber recht trocken aus ...
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

war diese Woche mal bei Rotor in Dresden um nachzufragen ... bis jetzt haben Sie noch nichts und ob überhaupt entscheidet wohl Leipzig.
Ich habe mal ne eMail dahin geschickt - mal sehen was die sagen.

@wartungsfrei:

Funktionieren Eure Dämpfer und Gabeln bei Kälte noch - meine Gabel friert mir zur Zeit ständig ein ab ca. - 3°.

Viele Grüße aus Dresden

Björn


----------



## wartungsfrei (7. Januar 2010)

Hoi Björn

Da gibt es tatsächlich grosse Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern. Der Dämpfer ist von der Kälte unbeeindruckt! Durch den Wechsel zu Fox Gabeln konnten wir auch bei kalten Temperaturen die Performance enorm steigern: sie reagieren nur unmerklich auf die gesunkenen Temperaturen, was man von anderen Herstellern zum Teil gar nicht behaupten kann. Fahre z.B. in meinem Nucleon eine Boxxer, die fühlt sich jetzt an wie wenn sie mit Fett gefüllt wäre...

EDIT: jedes Luftelement wird im Winter etwas weicher, weshalb du den Druck erhöhen musst. Das Öl wird dicker und du musst entsprechend den Rebound und die Compression etwas zurückschrauben. Das ist aber beides mit ein paar Handgriffen erledigt. Meine obigen Aussagen betrafen den Lauf der Dichtungen/Gleitbuchsen, deren Eigenschaften man nicht "mal eben" beeinflussen kann.


----------



## schibiker (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

hier die Antwort von Rotor aus Leipzig:

Hallo Herr ...

Da wir alle unsere Räder selbst anfertigen werden wir nicht fertige Räder bei uns in das Programm aufnehmen.

Viele Grüße aus der Leipziger Baumwollspinnerei

Schade eigentlich, wozumal die Katzbikes m.E. in einer anderen Liga sind. Preislich wie auch technisch. Somit wären sie eine gute Ergänzung in deren Sortiment. 

Wo wird es jetzt den nächsten Shop geben ? Der derzeit nächste ist locker 500 km entfernt. Da ist es für mich einfacher mal im Urlaub eines in Altdorf direkt abzuholen. Nur wer macht dann den Service ?

@Holger: Wie reagieren die Gabeldichtungen auf Salz ( Strasse ) ?

Gruß

Björn


----------



## wolfk (13. Januar 2010)

schibiker schrieb:


> Wo wird es jetzt den nächsten Shop geben ? Der derzeit nächste ist locker 500 km entfernt. Da ist es für mich einfacher mal im Urlaub eines in Altdorf direkt abzuholen. Nur wer macht dann den Service ?



@ Holger
Ich schliesse mich den obigen Fragen mit folgenden ergänzenden Fragen mal an:

Abholung in Altdorf für deutsche Kunden überhaupt möglich (Vertrieb nur über den Fachhandel lt. Homepage?)

Wird die Idee des mobilen Service (wurde mal bei der Eurobike im Gespräch erwähnt) noch in der "Pipeline" oder bereits verworfen?

Da der Ausbau des Händlernetzes im Norden und Osten von Deutschland anscheinend nicht so recht voran kommt:
Wird der Kauf über örtliche Händler - die nicht Katz-Bike-Händler werden wollen / können doch möglich werden (ohne das diese Vorführbikes kaufen müssen)?

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## KATZenfreund (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo Schibiker,

wenn Du viel Geld an der Grenze liegenlassen willst, holst Du Dein Rad in Altdorf ab. (Preis in Altdorf zahlen(incl MwSt, an der Grenze 9% zurückbekommen und 19% zahlen...KOMPLIZIERT UND TEURER!!!), plus Fahrtkosten etc. Hatte ich auch vor...

Diese Materie hat die beiden Brüder viel Zeit gekostet...

So geht´s:
Bike bestellen, Rechnung bekommen(Preis excl. 19% MwSt), Preis bezahlen.
Bike wird per Spedition versendet. 
Spediteur stellt Rechnung über Versand(109, soviel ich mich entsinne), +19% MwSt für den Bike-Preis und einen "Grenzübertritts..."- Pauschalpreis von einigen wenigen prozentualen Anteilen (ich glaub 1%)am Preis.

Rad wird ausgeliefert. Ob der Spediteur den Preis des Versands vor Auslieferung beitreibt ist mir (noch) nicht bekannt.

Grüße aus dem Norden Hamburgs,

KATZenfreund Rainer


----------



## schibiker (13. Januar 2010)

Hi Rainer, Holger, 

wenn ich auch noch Versand und co. zahlen muss komme ich dann beim selben Preis an als wenn ich es in einem dt. Shop kaufe ?

Wenn ich in Altdorf in Franken bezahle, das Teil zwei Wochen im Urlaub ( Ich will meinen Sommerurlaub dieses Jahr sowieso in der Schweiz verbringen ) bewege und dann mit nach hause nehme wird wohl an der Grenze keiner was sagen ... wozumal die Grenzkontrollen ja auch weg sind. Ich weiss ist nicht so wie es sein soll ... . Was sollten die Bikes eigentlich in Franken kosten wenn ich es selbst abhole ?

Ist aber auch immer noch die Frage nach dem Service. Ab und an sollte ja doch mal die Gabel und Dämpfer gemacht werden bzw. es kann ja auch mal Garantiefälle geben usw.. Im Normalfall ( außerhalb Garantie )kann ich das auch bei meinem Shop um die Ecke machen lassen, nur wird man da halt immer etwas schräg angeschaut wenn man mit einem Bike kommt was nicht dort gekauft wurde. Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen das ein " Vertragshändler " auch entsprechend zusätzliche Info's / Anleitungen / usw. von Katz bekommt um Reparaturen entsprechend auszuführen.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Der alte Sack (13. Januar 2010)

ich hab mir den fred nicht komplett gegönnt (der preis ist jedenfalls schon der abservierer nr.1 - da macht mir jede persönliche bikepflege noch mehr spass) aber nach kurzem "Genuss" der HP - besonders dem Unterpunkt "sorgenfrei" war ich auch schon bedient.

die fanatik mit der dort ein (beileibe nicht perfektes) aber millionenfach bewährtes system zum schreckgespenst des bikers hochstilisiert wird ist schon krankhaft.

defacto ist jeder ein super volldepp der noch eine offene kettenschaltung benutzt......

viel spass noch beim warten auf den weltuntergang dank lebensraum bedrohender schrottberge von kamikazierten rückständigen kettenschaltungen...........

der teufel in altdorf ch hat 27 gänge - hallejujah


----------



## schibiker (13. Januar 2010)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> ich hab mir den fred nicht komplett gegönnt (der preis ist jedenfalls schon der abservierer nr.1 - da macht mir jede persönliche bikepflege noch mehr spass) aber nach kurzem "Genuss" der HP - besonders dem Unterpunkt "sorgenfrei" war ich auch schon bedient.
> 
> die fanatik mit der dort ein (beileibe nicht perfektes) aber millionenfach bewährtes system zum schreckgespenst des bikers hochstilisiert wird ist schon krankhaft.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo erst mal,

ich weiss ja nicht was und wo und wann Du so durch die Gegend fährst und wieviel Zeit Dir dann noch zum warten bleibt ?

Bei mir ist es so das ich von 7 bis 19 Uhr arbeite, davor und danach jeweils 1 h auf dem Rad sitze, egal welches Wetter ist. Das heisst aber auch ich müsste zur Zeit täglich die Kette machen, weil dort so viel Salz und Wasser rankommt und sie mir sonst in wenigen Tagen verrostet ist. Da ich wegen Arbeit ,Familie und Studium aber schon so kaum Zeit für Sport habe, möchte ( oder besser kann ) ich die wenige Zeit nicht mit schrauben und putzen sondern mit Fahren verbringen.

Dazu brauche ich ein entsprechendes wartungsarmes Bike - was ich leider bisher nur bei Katz gefunden habe. 

Gruß aus dem verschneiten Dresden

Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (13. Januar 2010)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> ich hab mir den fred nicht komplett gegönnt (der preis ist jedenfalls schon der abservierer nr.1 - da macht mir jede persönliche bikepflege noch mehr spass) aber nach kurzem "Genuss" der HP - besonders dem Unterpunkt "sorgenfrei" war ich auch schon bedient.
> 
> die fanatik mit der dort ein (beileibe nicht perfektes) aber millionenfach bewährtes system zum schreckgespenst des bikers hochstilisiert wird ist schon krankhaft.
> 
> ...



 Da kommen mmir die Tränen ob solcher warmherziger, weicher und wohlwollender WOrte an ehrlich Begeisterte und von ihrer "Meinung" - nicht etwa fanatischer - eher veloangefressener - überzeugter Menschen...buuuuuhahahahahaaaaaahhhhHH!

Was fährste denn für ne Schaltung? Kette, I presume...
Und was nervt Dich dran? Nix? Na dann haste Glück gehabt, oder es verdient ein millionenfach bewährtes Produkt Dein Eigen zu nennen, dessen Weiterentwicklung wahrscheinlich in gelochten Kettengliedern ud keramikgelagerten Schaltröllchen liegt...


Und sorry, so eine Häme hatte damals nicht mal die ungefederte Welt für die in den Startlöchern stehende gefederte übrig - VÖLLIG UNDIFFERENZIERT UND UNGENAU UND EINFACH DESWEGEN VOLL DANEBEN!:kotz:


----------



## schibiker (13. Januar 2010)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Da kommen mmir die Tränen ob solcher warmherziger, weicher und wohlwollender WOrte an ehrlich Begeisterte und von ihrer "Meinung" - nicht etwa fanatischer - eher veloangefressener - überzeugter Menschen...buuuuuhahahahahaaaaaahhhhHH!
> 
> Was fährste denn für ne Schaltung? Kette, I presume...
> Und was nervt Dich dran? Nix? Na dann haste Glück gehabt, oder es verdient ein millionenfach bewährtes Produkt Dein Eigen zu nennen, dessen Weiterentwicklung wahrscheinlich in gelochten Kettengliedern ud keramikgelagerten Schaltröllchen liegt...
> ...


 
Du hast das ausgesprochen was ich dachte - bei solchen Leuten warscheinlich völlig sinnlos seine Einstellung zu begründen !!!


----------



## Der alte Sack (13. Januar 2010)

was soll man auch für ne antwort erwarten von individuen denen die rosarote brille schon angewachsen ist - es muss gut/toll/besser sein an was du glaubst - das ist ja normal.

aber ich muss nicht an das gleiche glauben !

@ dresdener - ich hab halt die zeit und muss auch nicht bei jedem wetter mit dem bike fahren.......

ich hatte auch nirgendwo verlangt das es niemand toll finden soll - aber wie die abqualifizierung seitens katz stattfindet ist einfach mal völlig überspitzt.

wenn sie ach so toll sind hätten sie sich auch des themas züge annehmen sollen - ich weisz - man braucht ja auch noch etwas für die zukunft (und die nächste preisrunde.........)

sers


----------



## KATZenfreund (13. Januar 2010)

Danke Björn, da hast Du ja mal eine sachliche Mail geschrieben, ich leider liess mich hinreissen, mir das Maul zu zerreissen... Hat Spass gemacht!

Ausserdem fährt der Alte Sack ja tatsächlich nicht mal ´ne V-Brake oder ´ne Disc - nein - er fährt eine seltene McMahon Powerbrake. Sieh an, also doch kein gestriger.... Ein Schelm, wer Arges bei seinem Post denkt...

So widerspricht er, was die mögliche und eventuell auch nötige Weiterentwicklung von Bikes ganz allgemein angeht einfach nur sich selbst.
Oder sollte er gar Spass am radeln haben? Das allerdings wäre ihm sehr zu wünschen!
In diesem Sinne: Jeder und Jedem das ihre und seine!!!
Und wer Spass hat und Freude, der hat mehr davon!


----------



## Der alte Sack (13. Januar 2010)

das thema sachlichkeit kannst du dir demnächst mal vornehmen - gut vorhaben etc.

ansonsten ist es schön das du glaubst was du siehst - ich denke du brauchst nicht mal "die" brille - nein du hast rosa sehnerven - toll !

und bevor man oberlehrerhaft auf angebliche dereflektion mit spitzem zeigefinger hinweiszt sollte man sich mal im spiegel betrachten - ich habe auch mal kurz dein statement im stevia thema gelesen - sehr aufschlussreich.....


----------



## KATZenfreund (13. Januar 2010)

@ Der Alte Sack:
Ne ne Du, ICH war im Juni in der Schweiz und bin Moos und Alp SELBER gefahren, was Du anscheinend noch vor Dir hast!
Soviel zu meiner Sachlichkeit und Deiner Misseinschätzung meiner Person.

...habe gerade nochmal gespickt und die Seiten auf katz-bikes.com durchgeschaut:

Es wird sowas von fanatisch und herabsetzend und erniedrigend und niederschmetternd und unsachlich und geldgeil und und und geworben - nein, da ist wohl die Bumm-Bumm-Miliz von den fanatischen Bike-Terroristen am Zuge!

Nein ganz im Gegenteil: zu jeder kaputten Schaltung und zu jedem aufgeführten Problem haben sich die KATZen überlegt, wie dem zu begegnen sei. Und dann überzeugend geantwortet:
Rohloff (mittlerweile über 100.000 NutzerInnen),
gekapseltes Kettentrum (gibt es nur bei Rohloffrädern oder Fixies, oder eben in dieser Form bei KATZ
komplett innenliegender Antriebstrang (nur bei KATZ), 
leicht auszubauendes Hinterrad, muss man keine Kette anfassen(nur bei KATZ oder bei Kardan oder Gatesriemengetriebenen)
Züge da, wo sie hingehören(aussen, schwächt sonst den Rahmen, Schaltung funzt nur mit, gibt es aber bei fast allen Schatungen, excl. Hammerschmidt, Schlumpf und Doumatic aus den 80ern)
große Lager (haben auch Andere...)und extra gedichtet(so nur bei JATZ)...

DAS sind FAKTEN - gemeinhin Sachlichkeit genannt - KEINE Polemik, oder Runtermacherei.

Was willste denn noch, Alter Sack?
`N XTR Bike für´n Fuffi? Und zwanzig Ketten obendrauf?
Das gibt es nicht. Und nicht mal aus Fern-Ostistan! Und (leider) auch nicht aus der Schweiz.

Und eine rosa Brille scheint Du jedenfalls nicht zu tragen, so schwarz, wie Du schreibst!

Biste das Moos oder Alp oder Reif gefahren? Weisst Du bescheid, oder redest Du einfach, was Du Dir so zusammendenkst?
Oder vertreibst Du Kettenschaltungen?

Also: ab nach Altdorf, auf´s Moos und ´ne Runde durch den Schnee mit Dir! Und morgen will ich einen anderen Artikel lesen!  <- Das hier sind "Blinzler", die meines es nicht so ernst, wie die Worte, die danebenstehen es vermuten lassen...kleiner Exkurs in Sachen Ironie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (13. Januar 2010)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> das thema sachlichkeit kannst du dir demnächst mal vornehmen - gut vorhaben etc.
> 
> ansonsten ist es schön das du glaubst was du siehst - ich denke du brauchst nicht mal "die" brille - nein du hast rosa sehnerven - toll !
> 
> und bevor man oberlehrerhaft auf angebliche dereflektion mit spitzem zeigefinger hinweiszt sollte man sich mal im spiegel betrachten - ich habe auch mal kurz dein statement im stevia thema gelesen - sehr aufschlussreich.....





... und ich habe mich im Stevia Forum selber belehren lassen - gelle? Und seither nicht mehr dort gepostet, da ich wirklich nicht durchsteige, ausser dass mich das Weglassen von Zucker 6kg Lebendgewicht gekostet hat, und das ist was, was ich sicher weiss. Da brauche ich kein Stevia für. Soviel zum Thema Ehrlichkeit und "dazu stehen".

Denn ich weiss nicht alles, doch bei den KATZen eben ein bissle mehr - gelle?

Meine Idee: lass uns das Kriegsrad begraben und einfach Spass an dem haben, was wir (fast) am meisten lieben: nämlich biken!


----------



## Der alte Sack (13. Januar 2010)

ist begraben.....

die sachlichkeit bezog sich auf deine erste (emotionsgeladene) antwort zu meinem beitrag

ich bins nicht gefahren, werde es auch nicht weil ich sowas nicht suche/ vermisse - habe wie schon erwähnt nichts gegen die katzidee und die bikes - den preis finde ich halt zu deutlich, liegt sicher auch an der kleinserie weil halt doch nischenprodukt (meine sicht).

mein unmut findet die wahrhaftig übertrieben schilderung von katz mit der kettenschaltung - laut ihrem "sorglos almanach" kann man keine ruhigen 10 min mit nem kettenschaltungsrad fahren, dann passiert was "grausames" - und das steht.

wenn katzbike gut genug sind (wovon ich ausgehe) dann haben sie es nicht nötig sich durch ernidriegung von anderem so selbst zu erhöhen.

ich war früher auch für jeden technischen supertollen kram (sofern wirklich evolutionär) diese sache hat sich etwas gelegt und ich bin sogar etwas in der anderen richtung unterwegs - downsizing soweit möglich - technik soviel als nötig...

die mcmahon ist an meinem ersten selbstaufgebauten bike (Zaskar LE) dranne (1993) - ich brings nicht übers herz es abzugeben obwohl es mir technisch nix mehr gibt - es war ne zeitlang noch reise+schlechtwetterrad , jetzt gnadenbrotverwerter.

zur beruhigung - in meiner familie gibts nur räder mit disc stoppern - und ich habe ab 1996 welche am bike gehabt (und damals war das echt noch bullshit)

freundschaft


----------



## KATZenfreund (14. Januar 2010)

Suoer - Freundschaft!

Die Technik der KATZ Bikes ist, wenn man den Preis hört/liest, ohne das Bike zu berühren, zu sehen, zu fahren, wirklich nicht so leicht mit dem Produkt zu vereinen.

Allerdings, wer mal draufsass, weiss, warum der Preis so hoch ist. Leider kann ich Dir dann nicht ersparen, den ganzen KATZ Fred nach der Auflistung eines schlauen mit-IBC-lers abzusuchen, der es richtig getroffen hat.
Allein die Produktionskosten für einen ind er Schweiz produzierten Rahmens(Entwicklung, Prototypen, Testen etc. ) sind einiges höher als in Fernost.
Dazu kommt die einzigartige Antriebstechnik, für die es ca. 200 Teile braucht und etliche Sonderanfertigungen sind. Z.B. die Rohloff-Dose ist ein Extraprodukt für KATZ, um das Rad mittig einspeichen zu können.
Nebst der aufwendigeren Lager-Technik mit zusätzlichen Dichtungen.
Über allem schwebt dann noch die Präzision, die das Produkt verlangt - schon 1988/89, als Suntour noch produzierte, waren die Shimanoteile nur deswegen besser am funtionieren, weil sie höhere Toleranzen bei der Fertigung und im Betrieb verziehen, weswegen sie ja auch nicht zu unrecht so weit verbreitet sind.

Meine persönliche Meinung zu den Bildern und der Argumentation bei KATZ ist die: ich finde es gar nicht so schlimm, wie da aufgezeigt wird, was einem mit einer Kettenschaltung alles geschehen kann - leider - und man "muss" das ja auch nicht gut finden, doch aus der Sicht der KATZen stellt es sich eben so dar - so what?! Denn schliesslich sind es echte Bilder von echten Schatungen und deren echter Probleme... wenn sie auch nicht so häufig vorkommen.

Als ehemaligem Radverkäufer und Mechaniker auf diesem Gebiet: ich habe auch eine Menge an Einstell und Wartungsarbeiten gemacht, die halt durch Kattenschaltungen auftreten. An einer Rohloff z.B. wird einmal jährlich das Öl gewechsekt, und gut is. Das ist schon ein echter Vorteil! Besonders für jemand, der radlen will und nicht basteln...

Bis letztes Jahr fuhr ich noch ein Klein Attitude aus97 mit XTR 900. Tolles Rad. Leider zu kurz gefedert und nur für gutes Wetter genutzt.
Jetzt gerade geht es im WInter mit einem Centurion Lhasa zur Sache, durch Salz, Matsch und Schnee, was bekanntermassen sehr zum Nachteil des Antriebsstranges geht...

Und: ich bin ein technikbegeisterter Mensch, der sich das Moos schon bestellt hat... Es ist halt schon ein geiles Teil. Muss ein wenig mehr sparen...dann geht das schon!

Das Zaskar würde ich auch nicht weggeben: Gnadenbrot an der Wand im Wohnzimmer oder im befreundeten Bikeshop... War ein superschönes Teil!

Einen schönen Tag für Dich und alle anderen!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (15. Januar 2010)

Mein Alp ist gestern angekommen.
Das Warten hat sich gelohnt:
Das Rad ist einfach nur genial, die Verarbeitung ist Top: nichts klappert und scheppert beim überfahren von Hindernissen wie Treppen und der Hinterradausbau geht Kinderleicht!
Ich würde sagen Holger: ihr habt alles richtig gemacht!​


----------



## KATZenfreund (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo Mr. Cannondale,

herzlichen Glückwunsch! "mitfreu´"
Ich bin ja sowas von NEIDISCH... *GGG*

Haben wir nicht recht, wenn wir von diesen Bikes restlos begeistert und überzeugt sind???

Viel Spass, hoffentlich kommt Du noch mal heim, denn wenn Du erstmal drauf rumfährst....!

Grüße aus dem "grmpfligen" Hamburg

Rainer


----------



## wartungsfrei (15. Januar 2010)

Für alle Berliner und Norddeutschen,

Velophil hat ab heute bis am 21.01.2010 ein Alp Testbike in Grösse M. Meldet euch dort für eine Probefahrt an. Danach ist das bike wieder weg und für alle Norddeutschen ist dann wieder Cycleplanet in Mainz der naheste Ansprechpartner.

Ride on und ein erholsames Wochenende, Cheers

Holger


----------



## Mr Cannondale (16. Januar 2010)

Heute habe ich mir gesagt: scheiß auf das Salz, hab mein Alp komplett eingewachst und bin die erste Tour  mit Spikes gefahren, mit dem Ergebniss: 
Ich bekomme das Grinsen nicht mehr weg.
Kein klappern, sehr neutraker und sensibler Hinterbau, kein wippen im Wiegetritt.
Einfach nur GEIL!​


----------



## freddy_walker (17. Januar 2010)

BILDER!  

Gruß, Frederik


----------



## Mr Cannondale (17. Januar 2010)

Heute war ich im Schneematsch bei Katzenwetter unterwegs:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/554595


----------



## freddy_walker (18. Januar 2010)

Hey, klasse Bilder, sind glaube ich die ersten von einem Katz in freier Wildbahn... ;-)

Der Speedhub-Fanatiker würde vielleicht die Verlegung der Züge an der Externen kritisieren wollen... aber das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem und Thema... und soll von meiner Seite keine Diskussion auslösen.

Also, viel Spaß mit dem Katz und viele sorgenfreie Kilometer.

Gruß, Frederik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. Januar 2010)

Heute bin ich 5 Stunden im extrem schneematsch gefahren: jede Kettenschaltung hätte wohl diverse probleme gehabt
Aber das Katz fühlt sich sau wohl
Nur das Fell muß mal gesäubert werden


----------



## KATZenfreund (19. Januar 2010)

NEID *NEID **NEID**!!!*

Wirklich schönes Rad!

Und Deine Beschreibung finde ich KATZenmässig gut!

Kann es bis Juli nicht aushalten.....HOOOOOLGER, schick´s mir bitte bitte schon morgen!!!  ....och neeee, es ist soooo schwer zu warten, wenn die Einen schon fahren und ich nur schauen darf.....

Wie auch immer: 5 Stunden im Matsch sind mal eine Hausnummer.

Wann wirst Du das erste Mal den Antrieb öffnen um mal zu sehen, wie gut die Dichtungen arbeiten?

Womit hast Du´s gewachst?
Geht das gut mit dem vorderen Schutzblech - sieht eng aus...?

Acht Sterne von 5 möglichen!

Viel Spass und viele viele gute Kilometer!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. Januar 2010)

Das Schutzblech ist eng am Rahmen, ich habe etwas selbstklebendes Klettband an das Unterrohr geklebt.
In den Antrieb hab ich schon mal reingeschaut: alles sauber.
Den Rahmen und alle Aluteile habe ich mit Sprühwachs eingesprüht


----------



## KATZenfreund (19. Januar 2010)

Welche Schlüsselweite (Torx?) haben die Abdeckungsschrauben?


----------



## iwannawi (20. Januar 2010)

Hab grad ne mail von Rotor in Dresden bekommen ...

*Wir freuen uns Dir mitzuteilen, dass wir nun tatsächlich Katz Bikes verkaufen werden.*

Bin gespannt wer der erste sein wird in DD ...


----------



## steiltyp (20. Januar 2010)

ist schon fein das katz so im schnee - aber passt mit euren federelementen auf! das salz von der einen oder anderen straße killt die in nullkommanix, wenn man da nicht regelmäßig die dichtungen ölt und abwischt

viel spaß! ich warte auf den rohlofftrigger


----------



## schibiker (20. Januar 2010)

iwannawi schrieb:


> Hab grad ne mail von Rotor in Dresden bekommen ...
> 
> *Wir freuen uns Dir mitzuteilen, dass wir nun tatsächlich Katz Bikes verkaufen werden.*
> 
> Bin gespannt wer der erste sein wird in DD ...


 
Ja wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen ???

Das haben sie mir letzte Woche aus dem Hauptgeschäft Leipzig geschickt nachdem man mich aus dem Laden in Dresden dorthin verwiesen hatte:

Hallo Herr ...

Da wir alle unsere Räder selbst anfertigen werden wir nicht fertige Räder bei uns in das Programm aufnehmen.

Viele Grüße aus der Leipziger Baumwollspinnerei

@Holger: ist Rotor jetzt wirklich dabei ?

@Mr Cannondale: Allzeit gute Fahrt mit dem Teil ... ist zwar sonst nicht so meine Art, aber NEID NEID NEID ... will auch haben.
Ich bin die letzten Wochen regelmässig im Schnee / Matsch / Salz gefahren - Ergebnis - Schaltung funktioniert nur noch sehr schlecht, rostet, ... wird wohl im Frühjahr einmal neu werden.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Question-Mark (28. Januar 2010)

Warum wird auf der Homepage kein Wort über die Technik und die Preise verloren?

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß es ein großes Problem sein kann, einen Eingelenker mit Rohloffnabe und gekapseltem Antrieb herzustellen.

Einzig die Umsetzung am Hinterrad ist noch nicht ganz raus.


----------



## wartungsfrei (28. Januar 2010)

Question-Mark schrieb:


> Warum wird auf der Homepage kein Wort über die Technik und die Preise verloren?



Weil wir kein Versender sind, sondern möchten, dass sich der Kunde im Beratungsfall zu (s)einem Händler begibt. Du wirst auf den webseiten der grossen Hersteller auch keine Preise finden.

Über die Technik werden wir noch Infos aufschalten, aber wir haben zur Zeit wesentlich wichtigere Aufgaben. Und einen Grossteil der Kunden interessiert es sowieso nicht, WIE etwas technisch funktioniert, sondern allenfalls, DASS es funktioniert. Daher ist die Priorität nicht sehr gross.



Question-Mark schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß es ein großes Problem sein kann, einen Eingelenker mit Rohloffnabe und gekapseltem Antrieb herzustellen.


Darum hat die Entwicklung auch drei Jahre gedauert... Darfst es gerne selber probieren. Aber ich warne dich,... du wirst jahrelang über Probleme stolpern 

Rate mal, wieviele Teile stecken in der Kettenstrebe und wieviele davon sind Eigenanfertigungen?



Question-Mark schrieb:


> Einzig die Umsetzung am Hinterrad ist noch nicht ganz raus.


Was meinst du damit?


EDIT: über die Technik hats aber schon was:
http://www.katz-bikes.com/Das-Sorgenfrei-Konzept.212.0.html
http://www.katz-bikes.com/Rahmen.47.0.html
Wahrscheinlich sogar mehr als du auf anderen www's finden wirst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Question-Mark (28. Januar 2010)

Ihr braucht 3 Jahre für ein Fahrrad? 
Das ist mir als Ingenieur persönlich zu lange.

3 Wochen für den Prototyp. Und wegen mir ein Jahr für die Serienreife.

Und als Ingenieur interessiere ich mich nicht nur für das OB, sondern ganz wichtig das WIE.
Ohne Preise ist das Interesse sowieso dahin. Warum sollte ich mich darum kümmern, wenn plötzlich ein Rad 10.000 kostet?



> Was meinst du damit?


Daß ich mir gestern etwas überlegt habe, wie es gehen könnte.

Das würde vielleicht nicht so elegant, wie Eure lösung sein, dafür aber spott billig.


Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß und Geld mit euren Bikes.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2010)

Question-Mark schrieb:


> 3 Wochen für den Prototyp. Und wegen mir ein Jahr für die Serienreife.



Noch Student ?


----------



## F.O.B. (28. Januar 2010)

Hoffentlich tritts Du nicht in die Fußstapfen von Thomas Kamm... Deine Lösung soll noch billiger sein als der Chainglider?!


----------



## KATZenfreund (28. Januar 2010)

Dreissig Sekunden:
Irgendein abgestützter Eingelenker aus dem Internet.
Rohloff rein, Spanner dran und dann mit einer durch Draht verstärkten Kunstofffolie(Faben frei wähl bar!!! Jede Platiktüte geht!!!!) überdecken. Ordentlich mit Tesa verkleben: FERTIG!


----------



## supiboy (28. Januar 2010)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Dreissig Sekunden:
> Irgendein abgestützter Eingelenker aus dem Internet.
> Rohloff rein, Spanner dran und dann mit einer durch Draht verstärkten Kunstofffolie(Faben frei wähl bar!!! Jede Platiktüte geht!!!!) überdecken. Ordentlich mit Tesa verkleben: FERTIG!





der "Fragen-Euro" baut eben so ein "Fahrrad" in 3 Wochen ist doch super. Dann habt Ihr eine guten Mitbewerber mit ähnlichem Portfolio, der nur ein Drittel Eurer Katzen kostet, was will man als Verbraucher mehr? 

Da bin ich mal gespannt, was es nächstes Jahr für Räder von ihm gibt. Vielleicht heissen die einfach "Hund", auch wenn es nicht sein Nachnahme ist. 

Mal ne andere Frage, kann man sich auch nur den Rahmen mit Laufrädern bestellen lassen? Frage weil mir die Anbauteile wie Lenker, Satel etc. nicht o zusagen.


----------



## supiboy (28. Januar 2010)

supiboy schrieb:


> Frage weil mir die Anbauteile wie Lenker, Satel etc. nicht o zusagen.



Sollte "Sattel etc. nicht so zusagen" heissen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Question-Mark (28. Januar 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Noch Student ?


Nein. Konstrukteur.
Mir ist klar, daß man das nicht aus dem Ärmel schüttelt.
Aber 3 Jahre erscheint mir fürn Fahrrad zu lange.

Was solen die denn nun kosten?
Die Nachfrage beim Händer ergab: "Katz, was?


----------



## KATZenfreund (28. Januar 2010)

Also: die KATZen haben nicht nur einen gekapselten Antrieb, sondern einen "getrennten" Antrieb, was heisst, dass der komplette Antrieb(Kettenblatt, Kette, Ritzel) im Rahmen verbleibt, wenn das Hinterrad ausgebaut wird. Kette und Ritzel sind bei ausgebautem Rad garnicht zu sehen.
Das funktioniert über eine ausgeklügelte Kupplung. Das Prinzip ist nicht näher dargestellt, funktioniert aber(vorgeführt bekommen) und ist serienreif in den ausgelieferten Rädern verbaut.

Die Preise erfährst Du durch ein Telefonat mit den Gebrüdern Katz in der Schweiz.
Ich selber gebe die Preise nicht raus, da ich a) Kein Fachhändler bin und b) genau wegen der Begründung der Gebrüder Katz das gleiche denke: nur den Preis zu wissen schreckt ab. Wenn ich gleichzeitig das Rad sehe, relativiert sich dieser schleunigst und wird plötzlich als bezahlbar akzeptiert.

Also ab ans Telefon und 0041 15004770 gewählt! Oder bis Juli gewartet und nach Hamburg gefahren und das Moos probiert und dann den Preis gehört...und verstanden...da er-fahren. Oder gleich in die Schweiz und dort stundenlang probefahren!


----------



## KATZenfreund (28. Januar 2010)

...wenn Du den Thread liest, wirst Du sie finden...


----------



## KATZenfreund (28. Januar 2010)

...musst du auch die händler anrufen, die katz verkaufen...ist auf deren HP zu finden, link unten..link s...gibt auch welche in deutschelande...


----------



## iwannawi (29. Januar 2010)

Nach einer sehr schönen morgendlichen Schneetour in der Dresdner Heide sah mein Antrieb so aus. Ab der Hälfte der Strecken war an ordentliches Schalten nicht mehr zu denken.

In solchen Momenten wünscht man sich ein Katz ganz besonders ...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/562470
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/562469


----------



## drinkandbike (5. Februar 2010)

zweieckenkreis schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab ein paar Fragen zum Moos:   1. Kann man es auch mit einem Titanrahmen bekommen?    Liebe Grüße vom Norman aus Leipzig




im Lotto gewonnen oder eine Bank überfallen??


----------



## babbel net (5. Februar 2010)

Der Preis für ein Moos in Titan wird bestimmt 5 Stellig:
Aber immer noch günstiger wie die Besohlung eines AMG Scheißhauses


----------



## Mr Cannondale (7. Februar 2010)

So jetzt ist erst  mal eine Katzenwäsche notwendig


----------



## Der alte Sack (7. Februar 2010)

steiltyp schrieb:


> viel spaß! ich warte auf den rohlofftrigger



von wem ?


----------



## Vagant (7. Februar 2010)

Hilfe, du heiliges Ferkel,,,

gibts bei euch etwa keine verknarzten Schnee- und Eis Reste mehr ?
...ich mußte heute gar nix putzen.
Mal ne Frage----pardon, falls ich das Thema übersehen haben sollte---:
Hattest du dein Katz ohne Anbaugedöns schon mal an der Waage ?
( Nicht, daß das mein primäres Ineresse am Moos wäre...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-rennsteig (7. Februar 2010)

@Mr Cannondale,

technisch tolles Rad, aber was du in Sachen Lenker und Vorbau veranstaltest, sieht absolut zum :kotz:aus...

Sorry...


----------



## zingel (7. Februar 2010)

dito


----------



## Mr Cannondale (7. Februar 2010)

mtb-rennsteig schrieb:


> @Mr Cannondale,
> 
> technisch tolles Rad, aber was du in Sachen Lenker und Vorbau veranstaltest, sieht absolut zum :kotz:aus...
> 
> Sorry...



Das ist um mein Schlusselbein zu schonen:
kommt nächste Woche ab und eine lackierte Gabel steht auch schon bereit


----------



## F.O.B. (8. Februar 2010)

@ Der alter Sack: Tout Terrain.


----------



## Rhombus (8. Februar 2010)

F.O.B. schrieb:


> @ Der alter Sack: Tout Terrain.



GIbt es den nun zu kaufen? Ich dachte, das wäre nur so eine Art "Studie"!?!?

Ich habe da mal eine Mail hin geschickt. Leider ohne Antwort zu erhalten. Ist aber auch schon wieder 2-3Mon. her.....

Wenn man den wirklich kaufen kann, was kostet der denn?


----------



## F.O.B. (8. Februar 2010)

@ Rhombus: So viel ich weiß, ist der Trigger immer noch in der Entwicklung bzw. Erprobung. Das Teil sollte schließlich so zuverlässig sein wie die Nabe selber. Und das dauert nun mal...


----------



## Rhombus (8. Februar 2010)

Sollen denn diese schäbbigen Holzknöpfe bleiben? Oder gibts da vielleicht ne schickere Lösung in Alu oder Titan?

Kennt jemand vielleicht den ungefähren Preis, den das Ding kosten soll?


----------



## wolfk (9. Februar 2010)

zweieckenkreis schrieb:


> No Answer?



Evt. die Fragen hier stellen?:

http://www.katz-bikes.com/Kontakt.10.0.html

Hat bei mir zum Erfolg geführt.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Mr Cannondale (15. Februar 2010)

Eine Katze im Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57670 (17. Februar 2010)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Hoi Wolfgang
> 
> Wir haben per sofort einen Wechsel auf Fox Gabeln vorgenommen, sowohl beim Alp, wie auch beim Moos. Ausschlaggebend waren die Meinungen des Marktes, sprich "Euch". Wir haben speziell auf den Messen zu viele entsprechende Rückmeldungen erhalten, die uns zu diesem Schritt regelrecht "gezwungen" haben. Wenn sich einzelne Komponenten als Verkaufshindernis für ein ganzes Bike herausstellen, sägen wir uns den eigenen Ast ab.
> 
> ...



Das ist Traurig,ich kann eure Entscheidung verstehen, aber die Magura Gabeln sind qualitativ besser als die Fox, passen besser zur "Wartungsfreiheit".Und Service ist auch günstiger.
Bekomme ich das Bike trotzdem noch mit Maguragabel? (ist kaufentscheidend)


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. Februar 2010)

Ich denke, jeder Katz Händler wird kein Problem haben, die Gabel zu tauschen


----------



## wartungsfrei (18. Februar 2010)

KATZ Händler in Dresden

Neu dabei ist ROTOR in Dresden. Klickt Euch doch gleich weiter zu ROTOR 

@Mr Cannondale: Genau 

@redwood: DAS Produkt, das jedem Erdenbürger gefällt, ist leider nicht realisierbar. Für diese Fälle bieten wir die Möglichkeit des Rahmen-Antriebskits, da kannst du dich verwirklichen


----------



## wolfk (9. März 2010)

@ Mr Connondale und andere Katz Bike Besitzer:

Wie sind euere Erfahrungen mit der "Wippfreiheit" der Katz-Bikes?

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Mr Cannondale (10. März 2010)

Das Katz ist nahezu wippfrei, trotz sehr weicher Dämperabstimmung: ich würde sagen, besser gehts nicht


----------



## Uphillerer (10. März 2010)

Da das Moos als Marathon-Bike angepriesen wird, benötige ich die Gewichtsangaben dazu. Hat die Jemand? Wir sind hier ja schließlich in einem Racing-Bereich. Komisch, dass das noch nicht richtig thematisiert wurde.

Mal angenommen, dass Teil wiegt, realistisch eingeschätzt, 13 Kilo ohne Pedale. Ein deutlich günstigeres Scott Spark kommt im Selbstaufbau auf ca. 9,3 Kilo (mit Pedale) und kostet mich wahrscheinlich 5,5 Tsd. Für mich ist es überaus schwer vorstellbar, dass selbst in einem Matschrennen mit Schaltproblemen beim Kettenantrieb, die ich mal eben mit ein paar Spritzern aus der Wasser-Pulle beheben kann, das Moos die Nase vorn haben soll. Niemals. Das Mehrgewicht muss hochgetreten werden und bei einem klassischen Alpenmartahon mit durchschnittlich 3.500 HM möchte ich auf ein Leichtgewicht zu Gunsten eines (hypothetischen) technischen Vorteils nicht verzichten.

Kommen wir zum Alps. Auch hier bleibt erst einmal die Gewichtsproblematik bestehen. Im All-Mountain-Bereich, wo ich ca. 8 Stunden am Tag auf dem Bike hocke und die Berge hochtrete, kann ich auch sehr gut auf ein 15 Kilo-Rad verzichten. Außer ich lass mich shutteln. Ich selbst bin mit einem gewichtsreduzierten Stumpjumper (11,5 Kilo) eine 14-tägige Alpenlängsüberquerung gefahren. Ab und an mal die Kette mit nem öligen Lappen durchgezogen. Das wars. Keine Probleme. Jetzt stellle ich mir gerade vor, was passiert, wenn eines der 200 hier angepriesenen Antriebsteile des Alps defekt geht. Dann habe ich ein wirkliches Problem, was kein Bike-Shop dieser Welt erst einmal beheben kann. Alpencross beendet. 

Und das Ganze, nur um keine Kette putzen oder ab und zu mal ein paar Antriebsteile wechseln zu müssen? Schwer vorstellbar.

Um fit zu bleiben, fahre ich täglich mit dem Bike in die Arbeit. Wohlgemerkt mit meinem Alpencross-Fully, mit teurer Suspension und XT-Austattung. Im Sommer wie im Winter, durch Matsch, Eis und Salz. Abends habe ich wirklich keinen Bock mehr, meinem Bike ne Pflege zu gönnen. Die Kette wird erst gesäubert, wenn es knirscht und langsam rostig wird. Aufwand: 3 Minuten in 7 Tagen. Ich fahre mein Fully problemlos jetzt seit 2005. 1 Mal den kompletten Antriebssatz ausgewechselt und alle halbe Jahre eine neue Kette. Wo liegt das Problem? Sorry, aber ich sehe einfach nicht das Verkaufsargument für diesen Antrieb. 

Klar, es sind schöne Bikes. Aber vollkommen übertrieben. Ich möchte nicht auf so einem Bike auf den Alpentrails hocken und von einem fachkundigen Biker belächelnd angeschaut werden. Zu exotisch, zu teuer, zu spleenig.

Ansonsten wünsche ich natürlich - ehrlich - den Besitzern ihren Spaß mit dem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwarzSilber (10. März 2010)

Hier nutzt kein Bitten und kein Flehen. Um Uphillerer ist es geschehen. Du hast Deinen Weg gefunden und Katz Bike keinen neuen Kunden.


----------



## F.O.B. (10. März 2010)

@ Uphillerer: Grundsätzlich bin ich Deiner Meinung. Aber wenn Du seit 2005 nur einmal den Antrieb gewechselt hast, sprich Kettenblätter und Ritzelpaket, scheint Deine Km-Leistung so gering zu sein, dass eine Rohloff bei Dir eh overdressed ist.


----------



## Uphillerer (10. März 2010)

Da hast du Recht. Mit durchschnittlich 6.000 KM im Jahr und 100.000 HM bin ich mit Sicherheit einer Rohloff nicht würdig. Mein Mountain-Goat habe ich übrigens noch nie gewechselt.

Könnte mir einer der Herren trotzdem meine Eingangsfrage bitte beantworten?


----------



## SchwarzSilber (10. März 2010)

Viele Besitzer wird es hier noch nicht geben â sind eher Sparer mit groÃem Ziel.
Unter

http://www.cycleplanet.de/newsreader/items/katz-bikes.html

wird auch von 13 Kilo gesprochen. Mal anrufen ob mit oder ohne Pedale gewogen wurde â und ob man Ã¼berhaupt selbst gewogen hat...


----------



## wolfk (10. März 2010)

12,3 Kilo ohne Pedale meine ich mal weiter oben gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Uphillerer (10. März 2010)

Danke. Mein Reden. 

Trotzdem: schön sind die Bikes.


----------



## F.O.B. (10. März 2010)

@ Uphillerer: Da habe ich mit weniger gerechnet! Ich habe ca. die gleiche Km-Leistung pro Jahr, liege aber Lichtjahre unter Deinen Höhenmetern. Trotzdem mußte ich bei der  KS Kette, Ritzel und Blätter deutlich früher wechseln. Liegt wohl an meinen hohen Körpergewicht...


----------



## zingel (11. März 2010)

wolfk schrieb:


> 12,3 Kilo



das fände ich jetzt für ein Fully mit robustem Aufbau und Rohloff nicht 
schwer. Mit einem anderen Aufbau könnten Gewichtstuner noch einiges 
rausholen.


----------



## Don Trailo (11. März 2010)

ein superwert 
für ein 140er fully mit Rohloff
auch wenn am schluss 13kg drauswerden immer noch ok für lange alpentouren


----------



## wolfk (11. März 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ein superwert
> für ein 140er fully mit Rohloff
> auch wenn am schluss 13kg drauswerden immer noch ok für lange alpentouren



Die 12,3 KG bezogen sich auf das MOOS und das hat "nur" 120 mm Federweg.

Das ALP hatte mal 140 mm mit der FOX sind es jetzt 150 mm, dafür wiegt es etwas mehr.

Aber auch damit schafft man sogar Alpentouren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (11. März 2010)

Mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass das Moos als Marathonbike angepriesen wird. Und dafür sind im (nur im Vergleich mit anderen Bikes in solchen Preisklassen) die Kilos indiskutabel.

Übrigens: auch die 12,3 Kilo sind mit Sicherheit eher gefühlt als gemessen.


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. März 2010)

Nicht ganz, die letzte "echte" Zahl OHNE Pedale: 12,53kg in Größe m. Mit Pedalen(Cyvleplanet) 13kg rund.


----------



## zingel (11. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass das Moos als Marathonbike angepriesen wird. Und dafür sind im (nur im Vergleich mit anderen Bikes in solchen Preisklassen) die Kilos indiskutabel.



Der Preis und die Vorzüge von Katz stecken in anderen Dingen als dem 
Leichtbau, das sollte eigentlich klar sein. Ein Katz mit einem Spark zu 
vergleichen find ich zudem sehr amüsant. Wenn du dich ein wenig 
informierst, wird du erkennen, dass die beiden Hersteller ein komplett 
anderes Ziel verfolgen. Dass demnach nicht beide für dich taugen liegt 
doch auf der Hand..? Zudem gibt es Leute, die einen Marathon gewinnen
wollen und andere, bei denen das Erlebniss als erster Stelle steht.

Demnach viel Spass mit dem Spark! ...ist ein sehr geiles Bike!


----------



## Uphillerer (12. März 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> . Ein Katz mit einem Spark zu
> vergleichen find ich zudem sehr amüsant. Wenn du dich ein wenig
> informierst, wird du erkennen, dass die beiden Hersteller ein komplett
> anderes Ziel verfolgen.


 
Natürlich hinkt der Vergleich etwas. Ich kam aber darauf, weil das Moos eben als Marathon-Bike vom Hersteller angepriesen wird. Und diese Bike-Klasse wird eben besonders über das Gewicht definiert.

Wie gesagt, mir gefallen die Bikes durchaus gut. Allerdings bin ich beim Preis vom Stuhl gekippt. Er mag gerechtfertigt sein. Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, wenn Leute für viel Geld technische Innovationen kaufen. Meiner Meinung nach steht jedoch bei den beiden MTBs der Nutzen in keinem nachvollziehbaren Verhältnis zu den Kosten. Ein wartungsarmer Antrieb darf einfach nicht 4.000,- Euro mehr als andere Rohloffs-Bike kosten. Dafür gibt es meiner Meinung nach keinen Markt. 

Andere Innovationen wären das Geld Wert gewesen: sehr leichte, hochstabile Rahmen, die eben nicht mehr brechen, wie Carbon oder wirklich wartungsarme bzw. wartungsfreie Federelemte, die leicht und leistungsfähig sind. Oder LRS, die auch schwere Fahrer aushalten und trotzdem leicht sind. Solche Innovation kann ich als Nutzer eben nicht mehr substituieren, wie es beim jetzigen Katz-Bike durch einfach Kette-Putzen noch möglich ist.

Mit diesem Konzept würden mit Sicherheit viele andere Biker neben den reinen Snob-Käufern angesprochen werden.


----------



## zingel (12. März 2010)

Ich seh kein Problem beim Preis. Der ist sehr hoch, keine Frage, aber 
im Vergleich zu den häufig gesehenen Downhillbikes oder Wochenend-
Spassmotorrädern ist der Preis durchaus verkraftbar. 

Und das mit den Bikekategorien find ich sowieso total daneben. An
Marathons sieht man von Starrbikes bis 14cm Fullies alles.


----------



## Speedskater (12. März 2010)

moin moin, 

ich verfolge die Diskussion hier schon eine Weile und muss dazu jetzt auch mal was loswerden.

Ich finde die Idee mit dem gekapselten Kettenantrieb super und die Bikes sind sicher klasse. Nur die Zugverlegung finde ich nicht so gelungen und  es ist schade, dass die interne Schaltansteuerung nun doch nicht zum Einsatz kommt (Warum das so ist, kann man weiter oben nachlesen).

Ich habe 3 Bikes mit Rohloff Speedhub, (ein 9,5kg Hardtail, ein 11,5kg Schmuddelwetterbike mit Nabendynamo und Schutzblechen und ein 13,5 kg Fully fÃ¼rs grÃ¶bere) daher kenne ich die VorzÃ¼ge der Rohloff Speedhub. 
Wenn ich bei Schmuddelwetter auf nicht alsphaltierten Wegen fahre, ist jedes Bike hinterher schmutzig und ich spritze nach solchen Fahrten das Bike im Garten mit dem Schlauch ab. Danach wird die Kette geÃ¶lt und das Bike kommt in den Keller. Bei einem Katz-Bike entfÃ¤llt halt das Kette Ã¶len. 

Wobei wir beim Preis sind: Eine schweizer PrÃ¤zisionsprodukt, welches in Kleinserie gefertigt wird, bekommt man halt nun mal nicht zu einem SchnÃ¤ppchenpreis. Wobei das Preis- und GehaltsgefÃ¼ge in der Schweiz hÃ¶her liegen dÃ¼rfte als in Deutschland, was das Preisproblem nicht gerade vereinfacht. Das wird bei der Preisdiskussion hier nicht berÃ¼cksichtigt.

Mein 9,5kg Rohloff-HT habe ich fÃ¼r ca. 3,5 kâ¬ (Arbeitszeit nicht mit gerechnet, macht ja Spass) selbst aufgebaut. FÃ¼r den doppelten Preis wÃ¼rde man ein 12,5kg Fully mit gekapselter Kette bekommen. Nicht dass ich die Bikes vergleichen mÃ¶chte, aber bei dem Preis bekommen sicher viele ein Argumentationsproblem bei ihrem Finanzvorstand. 

Ich hoffe es gibt trotzdem genug Kunden die sich ein Katz-Bike kaufen.

GruÃ
Armin


----------



## KATZenfreund (9. April 2010)

@all:

Die neue BIKE flatterte heute in meinen Briefkasten und siehe da: MIT KURZTEST KATZ ALP.

Das Fazit vorne weg: SEHR GUT:
Der Kurztest befindet sich auf Seite 94. Neben einigen einführenden Worten mit Details, die hier alle kennen sollten, kommt folgendes zum Vorschein:
Messlabor Steifigkeitswert: 79Nm/Grad, das ist steifer, als das steifste Carbonhardtail im Test im gleichen Heft.
Zitat aus dem Text:"Die Geometrie passt auf den ersten Blick, den Bedürfnissen eines All-Mountain-Piloten wird man mit breitem Lenker, fetten Schlappen(Nobbies mit 2.4") und den langen Federwegen gerecht(Vo: Fox Talas RLC 150 RT: 111, 152, 160, Hi: DT Suissw XM 180: 144mm)
Auf den Trails gefallen itzposition und Handling sehr gut, bis auf das typische Surren der Rohloffnabe biked man angenehm geräuschlos."
Fazit aus dem Text: "spannende Idee gelungen umgesetzt. Katz bietet ein erwachsenes No-Stress-All-Mountain für alle Wetter."
Auch seien Antriebseinflüsse nicht zu spüren...

Bikerherz, was willst Du mehr?


----------



## tora (10. April 2010)

Lieber KATZenfreund



KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Bikerherz, was willst Du mehr?



Das ist einfach:
Rückenwind, Gefälle, Sonne und Sicht aufs Meer.
Dazu am Abend ein leckeres Essen und schöne Frauen, die lieb und anschmiegsam, aber dafür nicht zickig sind. 

Das ein Top-Produkt wie ein Katz ALP eine hervorragende Performance in allen Biker-Bravos abliefert muß man wohl voraussetzen, oder?

Trotzdem muß dafür doch der ein oder andere Cent angespart werden.

Liebe Grüße, Torsten


----------



## KATZenfreund (10. April 2010)

Lieber Tora!

Ja, das stimmt, doch da ich fleissig spare...kommt die Erfüllung des Traumes immer näher...

Und das mit dem Top-Produkt, das war doch hier viel diskutiert...immerhin gibt es belastbare Werte, wie den der Steifigkeit des Rahmens...

Wie dem auch sei: auch Dir viele Sonnenstrahlen und milde Temperaturen für schnucklige zweisame Radelkilometer!

Liebe Grüße, Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartungsfrei (21. April 2010)

Liebe Fan-Gemeinde

hier seht ihr einen kleinen Video von einer Testfahrt in Finale/San Bartolomeo. Mit seinen 140mm hinten und 150mm vorne lässt sich damit viel Spass haben:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF04ra540M4"]YouTube- KATZ_testride.wmv[/nomedia]


ride on und geniesst den Frühling auf den trails!

Holger


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2010)

bezahlen die jungs eigetlich geld fuer den werbethread?


----------



## Don Trailo (21. April 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bezahlen die jungs eigetlich geld fuer den werbethread?


 

frag den moderator 
bezahlt lefty dir etwas??   wenn nicht muss du was dagegen tun!



 sorry volx
 einmal  ein spam von mir...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2010)

ne leider net, aber der "werbeanteil" hier ist scho hoch.
(ausserdem hab ich mich in letzterzeit auch vermehr positiv ueber fox/rs sid geaeussert)


----------



## Don Trailo (21. April 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ne leider net, aber der "werbeanteil" hier ist scho hoch.
> (ausserdem hab ich mich in letzterzeit auch vermehr positiv ueber fox/rs sid geaeussert)


 
stimmt(beides)


----------



## zingel (21. April 2010)

ein bis ins letzte Detail durchdachtes Produkt hätte ein wenig mehr als so ein 
schlecht gemachtes Amateurvideo verdient! Da sind ja sogar meine Videos 
besser und ich repräsentiere kein Unternehmen, das etwas verkaufen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (21. April 2010)

finde die Idee eines sorglos Tourenbikes (als was anderes würde ich es aber auch nicht bezeichen) gut, nur die Umsetzung ist ungenügend; ungenügend da im Detail das Konzept nicht konsequent umgesetzt wurde, z.B. wieso wurde hinten keine einseitige Schwinge verbaut, dann könnte man sich die umständliche LR Montage/Demontage sparen und einfach bei montiertem LR den Reifen/Schlauch wechseln - dasselbe am VR 
Das Gewicht ist schon i.O. - wenn man es nicht als Marathonbike hernimmt - irgendwie spürt man bei solchen Getriebebikes das Gewicht weniger, zumindest ging es mir so bei einem 16kg Nicolai Nucleon TFR

Bisher scheinen ja noch nicht viele Katz unterwegs zu sein, dafür das es den Thread schon seit fast 2 Jahren gibt, ob das irgendwelche Rückschlüsse zulässt


----------



## wartungsfrei (21. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> nur die Umsetzung ist ungenügend; ungenügend da im Detail das Konzept nicht konsequent umgesetzt wurde, z.B. wieso wurde hinten keine einseitige Schwinge verbaut, dann könnte man sich die umständliche LR Montage/Demontage sparen



Der Radausbau funktioniert einfacher, schneller und sauberer als bei jedem anderen System und ist Hauptbestandteil unserer Patentschriften.

Radausbau ist im letzten Drittel des Videos zu sehen: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/1/_/video/Katzm4v.m4v


----------



## fuzzball (21. April 2010)

ok falsch formuliert: _"dann könnte man sich die nervige Montage/Demontage beim Reifen/Schlauchwechsel sparen"_

meinte sowas nur serienreif und gekapselt


----------



## Rhombus (21. April 2010)

Junge Junge, wieso sollte man auf Stabilität und funktionalität verzichten, um mal eben einen Reifen zu wechseln? 

Höchstgradig Hirnrissig!

Meinst Du, dieses häßliche Cannondale Strassenbike hält auch lange harten Geländeeinsatz stand?

Ich denke nicht!

Um bei einem Standart-Bike den hinteren Reifen auszubauen, braucht man keine 20 Secunden!

Und wenn das bei Katz noch einfacher geht, braucht man noch kürzer....

Ich denke, die eigentlichen Gründe für eine Mono-Schwinge sind wohl eher Posor-Hintergründe! Aber ein Platten kann wohl kaum der Grund dafür sein....


----------



## KATZenfreund (21. April 2010)

@fuzzball.

Das Katz ist aber nicht nur serienreif, sondern wird sogar gekauft!
Leider aufgrund des Preises noch nicht so oft wie andere Bikes, doch auch die Lefty, die es jetzt schon für andere Hersteller gibt, wurde anfangs belächelt und wenig geordert.

Der Erfolg wird dem Prinzip Recht geben.

Das mit dem Radausbau kann ich bestätigen: in 20 sec. ist das Hinterrad komplett schmierfrei aus dem Hinterbau entfernt. Beim Einbau ist ausser der Schaltansteuerung der Rohloff nix anzufrickeln und auszurichten: Sitz, passt und wackelt nicht!

Freue mich tierisch auf Juni, da kommt mein Moos zu mir nach Hamburg...

PS: das Concept-CD auf dem Bild ist leider nur ´ne Studie und somit für mich nix wert, da garnicht käuflich noch fahrbar. Idee klasse, Umsetzung ungetestet, und nu?


----------



## fuzzball (21. April 2010)

das Konzept gibt es jetzt in abgewandelter Form als Urban Bike zu kaufen
http://www.cannondale.com/deu/deu/P...-Urban/BAD-BOY/onBike/Details/2310-OCD-onBIKE




so instabil kann das ganze nicht sein, wenn man die lebenslange Garantie und die Steifigkeit der Lefty bedenkt.


----------



## KATZenfreund (21. April 2010)

So sieht das als SPezifikationsliste aus. Leider "nur" eine 9-Gang Nabe und das ganze auch leider nicht fÃ¼rÂ´s Grobe tauglich(ich weiss, ich weiss, doch mit einem Katz lÃ¤sst sich eben auch auf der Strasse fahren, mit dem onBike nur auf der Strasse...)


Rahmen ON single-side Hydroformed  6061 alloy, hinten federtÂ´s gar nicht???
Fork Cannondale HeadShok  Solo w/DL50 Si 50 mm, 120mm am MOOS, 150mm am ALP
Rims Cannondale  C3 black chrome 26â, hi profile
Spokes  DT Stainless Black
Hubs Lefty/SRAM  I-MOtion 9spd single-side version, nix 14Gang Rohloff
Pedals  Cannondale Octopus
Tires Schwalbe  Kojak Bad Boy Edition 559 x 35, nix fÃ¼rÂ´s GelÃ¤nde...
Crank  Cannondale SI crank BB30
Bottom  Bracket BB30
Chain KMC Z610HX
Rear Cogs SRAM 18T
Hubs  SRAM I-Motion 9-speed singleside version
Rear  Derailleur SRAM I-Motion 9-speed singleside version
Colors Anodized Black
Handlebar Cannondale Urban flat bar black  31.8
Stem Cannondale Headshok
Headset Crane Creek black/black chrome
Preis: 3999,-- Listenpreis from your local dealer, geschÃ¤tzte 13-14kg(Handgewogen), eher 14.

So, und wo ist da der legitime Vergleich zu einem All-Mountain Fully? Oder zum Marathon-Fully?

Ich sehe da nix. Preis, na ja, eben unter 4000 fÃ¼r 14kg mit Downhillbremse. Gut/Idee: beide RÃ¤der ohne Ausbau zu flicken, wennÂ´s nen Platten gibt. Das warÂ´s dann auch schon. Nix GelÃ¤nde, nix bergab im GelÃ¤nde, nix hinten Federweg. Also: Nix Mountainbike. Nix Vergleich.


----------



## zingel (21. April 2010)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Freue mich tierisch auf Juni, da kommt mein Moos zu mir nach Hamburg...


cool! ...welche Farbkombi hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## KATZenfreund (22. April 2010)

...abwarten...stelle es dann online vor...! *GRINSE-GRINS*


----------



## fuzzball (22. April 2010)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> So sieht das als SPezifikationsliste aus. Leider "nur" eine 9-Gang Nabe und das ganze auch leider nicht für´s Grobe tauglich(ich weiss, ich weiss, doch mit einem Katz lässt sich eben auch auf der Strasse fahren, mit dem onBike nur auf der Strasse...)
> 
> 
> Rahmen ON single-side Hydroformed  6061 alloy, hinten federt´s gar nicht???
> ...



hatte ich dem Cannondale die Fähigkeiten des Katz zugesprochen  oder verglichen, nein es nur als Bsp dafür angegeben wie ein innovatives Hinterbaukonzept mit schöner/sauberer Schalt- und Bremsführung hätte aussehen können - das Einsatzgebiet ist Stadt.

Beim Gewicht finde ich beide Cannondale (wenn es stimmt, was ich bezweifle) und Katz zu schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (22. April 2010)

Ok, Du hast die beiden NICHT verglichen, sondern auf das Hinterbaukonzept hinweisen wollen.
Doch da gerade dort das Katz gefedert ist, ist der Hinweis unschlüssig. Und: auch die Lösung am Katz ist schnell zu demontieren und die Kettenführung ist imho besser als die beim CD gelegt, da sie einheitlicher aussieht, da "aus einem Guss" gefertigt.
Schaltzugführung im Rahmen bedeutet zu einen eine Schwächung des Rahmens sowie einen höheren Wartungsaufwand beim Wechsel von beschädigten Zügen oder Bremsleitungen, weswegen beim Katz darauf verzichtet wurde.

Das Gewicht verriet mir mein local dealer, ist also recht verlässlich.

Das Katz hat wenigstens eine Rohloff, die macht einen Teil des mehr beim Gewicht aus. Der aufwendig(alte Rechtschreibung gefällt mir besser...) gestaltete Hinterbau und die anderen speziellen Lösungen am Katz kosten etliche Gramm Mehrgewicht, was aber schon früher hier im Thread relativiert wurde, wenn man das Gesamtsystemgewicht anschaut. Daraus ergibt sich ein Massezuwachs von 1-2%, was auf den Antrieb und die Leistung kaum einen Einfluss hat.


----------



## wartungsfrei (6. Mai 2010)

Es gibt Neues aus dem Hause KATZ.

Von unseren MTB's gibt es neue, preiswertere Varianten. Der Rahmen mit seinem Antrieb ist identisch mit dem Premium Modell, die Anbauteile bieten ein besonders starkes Preis-LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis.

Nicht jeder braucht eine "ich-fahr-sie-ein-leben-lang" Chris King Nabe und Syntace Komponenten. An den neuen Modellen werden u.a. sehr hochwertige KORE Parts und Rock Shox Revelation verbaut sein. Den meisten bisherigen Komponentenherstellern bleiben wir treu, wechseln dabei aber auf deren gÃ¼nstigere Modelle. 

So kÃ¶nnen wir die Preise deutlich senken, ohne Mogelpackungen zu verkaufen. Bei uns kÃ¶nnt ihr ins Detail schauen und werdet nur QualitÃ¤t finden. Wie sagte einst Peter Bamm (1897-1975):


âAuf den ersten Blick ist jedes MÃ¤dchen zum Verlieben schÃ¶n. Auf den zweiten Blick kommt es an.â 
Peter Bamm (1897-1975)

Auch John Ruskin hat Recht:

âDas Gesetz der Wirtschaft verbietet es, fÃ¼r wenig Geld viel Wert zu erhalten.â 
John Ruskin (1819-1900)​
Das neue Alp kostet nun â¬ 5790.- / CHF 7990.- und wird etwa so aussehen:






das neue Moos kostet nun â¬6390.- / CHF 8990.- und wird etwa so aussehen (achtung Anbauteile auf dem Bild stammen vom Alp... photomontage fÃ¼r ein erstes Bild):





Damit sollte die Preisdiskussion nun aus dem Weg gerÃ¤umt sein. 

Beide Modelle sind bestellbar ab sofort, lieferbar ab SpÃ¤tsommer 2010. NÃ¤here Infos folgen auf www.katz-bikes.com


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2010)

Die Bikes sind schön, aber in der 6000 Euro Klasse Kore-Parts und eine Relevation halte ich schlichtweg für Kundenverarschung.


----------



## SchwarzSilber (6. Mai 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Bikes sind schön, aber in der 6000 Euro Klasse Kore-Parts und eine Relevation halte ich schlichtweg für Kundenverarschung.



_Warum denn jetzt diese Verbalinjurie? Schon den ganzen treed gelesen?
Also bitte nochmal von vorn... _


----------



## Rhombus (6. Mai 2010)

Die Revelation ist eine astreine Gabel! Preis/Leistung absolut TOP!!!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (7. Mai 2010)

Ich habe jetzt über 6000 km auf der Uhr mit viel Schlamm und Matschanteil und das alles ohne Probleme: Rad nach der Schlamm Tour  versaut in die Garage stellen und am nächsten Tag weiterfahren: Super!! ein großer Vorteil im Urlaub oder beim Alpencross
Da hat man noch mehr Zeit zum fahren, oder ein Bierschen zu trinken
 denn normalerweise muß bei jeder Kettenschaltung nach einer Schlammtour der Antrieb gepflegt werden

Zur Preisdiskusion
Für ein Vergleichbares Fully: Liteville, Cannondale etc. muß man auch über 5000 Euro ausgeben
Die 6500 Euro für ein nehezu perfektes Katz Bike finde ich gerechtfertigt  
Bilder einer Katzenschlammtour:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6817997&postcount=426


----------



## SchwarzSilber (7. Mai 2010)

He, Mr. Cannondale, super Fotos, sagen mehr als tausend Worte. Danke!


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2010)

SchwarzSilber schrieb:


> _Warum denn jetzt diese Verbalinjurie? Schon den ganzen treed gelesen?
> Also bitte nochmal von vorn... _



Sorry für die Verbalinjurie ! Ist im Affekt passiert...
Auch wenn mit den neuen Bikes versucht wird, "günstigere" Bikes für KATZ-Einsteiger zu präsentieren, finde ich die Teile trotzdem unangemessen für die Preisklasse.
Kore-Teile wie Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker, die im VK bei ca. 40 Euro und damit im Hersteller-EK noch weit darunter liegen, haben an so einem Bike nichts verloren und gehören eher an ein 1200 Euro Einsteiger Hardtail.
Bei einem Gesamtpreis von 5790,- muss da schon Spielraum für bessere Komponenten sein. Sonst finde ich die Idee, etwas von Chris King u.ä. High end Teilen wegzukommen und günstiger zu werden ja gut.


----------



## SchwarzSilber (7. Mai 2010)

Das kann man so sehen. Nur  Katz ist keine Massenhersteller und sollte/muss an jedem Bike richtig was verdienen. Sonst ist es bald aus. Warum, das haben uns die Kaufleute hier bereits öfters erklärt.

(Ansonsten stimme ich Cannondale zu, der das Katz mit der gleichnamigen Edel-Marke vergleicht. Da hätte ich doch für etwa 20 Prozent mehr Geld 100 Prozent mehr Individualität/Spass/Besitzerstolz etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (7. Mai 2010)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Damit sollte die Preisdiskussion nun aus dem Weg geräumt sein.


----------



## wartungsfrei (10. Mai 2010)

Heute möchte ich euch einmal aufzeigen, wie das mit den Preisen funktioniert. Die eine Geschichte ist die mit den Anschaffungskosten. Eine andere Geschichte ist der Unterhalt, und der wird leider oft vergessen. Mit dem Moment wo ein Bike gekauft wird, ist es mit den Kosten nicht etwa vorbei, sondern geht erst dann richtig los. 

Der oft gehörte Einwand, Rohloff sei zu teuer, stimmt nicht. Rohloff ist die günstigste Schaltung, die es gibt. Sie kostet in der Anschaffung weniger als eine XTR, hält aber locker 15 Jahre. Macht pro Jahr ungefähr 132 Franken oder 90 Euro. Für das Geld fährt man nicht mal eine Baumarkt-Schaltung. Die Preise in dieser Grafik sind Schweizer Franken. In Deutschland ist die Rohloff noch wesentlich günstiger und dürfte in der Anschaffung DEUTLICH unter der XTR liegen.





Jene die meinen, ein KATZ sei zu teuer, nehmen sich mal folgende Grafik zu Herzen. Es geht hier nicht um einzelne Franken, sondern darum, das System zu verstehen. Das System, dass bei einer Kettenschaltung extrem hohe Kosten auf euch zukommen, welche ihr bei einer Rohloff mit gekapseltem Antrieb bei weitem nicht erreichen werdet. 


Nehmen wir das teuerste KATZ im Sortiment, das Moos premium für CHF 10490.- und vergleichen es mit einem XTR Bike für CHF 5990.- (welches zu dem Preis aber nicht die gleiche Qualität haben wird). Bei sportlichem Nutzerprofil ist das XTR bike nach zweieinhalb Jahren *teurer *als das teuerste KATZ im Sortiment, vielfahrer amortisieren es nach einem Jahr, der wenigfahrer braucht dann vielleicht dreieinhalb Jahre. 

Wir können auch das günstigste Alp für CHF 7990.- mit einem XT Bike für CHF 4990.- vergleichen. Damit vergleichen wir zwar Äpfel mit Birnen, aber wir scheuen den Vergleich nicht und dürfen euch zu Recht sagen, dass selbst dieser hinkende Vergleich nach 3.5 Jahren zum selben Preis kommt.

Von der Wertigkeit her macht eher der Vergleich Alp mit XTR Bike Sinn. Da ist das Alp schon nach 1 Jahr günstiger.


Noch nicht berücksichtigt haben wir dabei die Servicekosten, denn viele von euch werden das bike nicht selber reparieren und müssen dem Mechaniker einen Stundensatz zahlen. Die Ersparnis in dieser Grafik bezieht sich nur auf Ersatzmaterial, ist also zugunsten der Kettenschaltung gerechnet.






Wie rechtfertigt ihr die Preise anderer Hersteller, die in Asien produzieren lassen und Bikes im selben Preisniveau oder sogar noch höher anbieten? Schaut euch die Komponenten im detail an, ob da auch Chris King und Syntace verbaut ist oder vielleicht gebrandete Eigenteile, von denen niemand weiss, aus welcher Fabrik sie stammen und wie deren Qualität ist. Lasst euch auch nicht blenden von XTR Schaltwerken, wenn darunter eine Deore Kassette und gruppenlose Shimanonaben stecken. Zum gleichen Preis wie ein Alp. Das kommt zum Vorschein, wenn man durch Bikeshops läuft und die Augen ganz weit aufmacht.

Es wäre schön, wenn wir an den Bikes gut verdienen würden, wie hier oft behauptet wird. Auf diesem Bild seht Ihr ziemlich viele Eigenteile, die in unserem Antrieb stecken und die zwingend notwendig sind, um einen gekapselten Antrieb zu verwirklichen. Wer sich mit zerspanender Metallbearbeitung auskennt, der kann erahnen, was nur schon das komplexe Kettenblatt in der Herstellung kostet. Das kommt nämlich nicht aus einer Stanzmaschine und wird dann für 400 Franken verkauft. Viele dieser Teile sind recht komplex in der Fertigung und weisen sehr enge Toleranzen auf, was für hohe Funktionalität und Langlebigkeit notwendig ist.


happy trails

Holger


----------



## wartungsfrei (10. Mai 2010)

Aufwändige Lagerdichtung. Teuer in der Herstellung. Euer Nutzen: die Lagerung hält verdammt lange.


----------



## F.O.B. (10. Mai 2010)

Die "anderen Hersteller" können und brauchen ihre Preise schon lange nicht mehr rechtfertigen, weil sie schon lange im Geschäft sind und das Vertrauen der Kunden genießen. In dieser Preisklasse stellt man keine Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung auf. 
Hobby darf Geld kosten, aber keine Nerven.


----------



## KATZenfreund (10. Mai 2010)

@Holger:

Deine Ausführungen sind aussergewöhnlich. Aussergewöhnlich detailliert, genau, gut recherchiert und endlich mal was Handhabbares! KLASSE!!!

Im Detail(Explasionszeichnung und Bild der Einzelteile) : SUPER

Im abgedeckten Spektrum(Vergleich Kosten XTR / XT / Rohloff) . Sowas hab ich lange vermisst, ohne mich selbst ranzutrauen.

Im Wert für den Biker., siehe oben. BESSER GEHT´S NICHT.

Danke.

Rainer


----------



## KATZenfreund (10. Mai 2010)

F.O.B. schrieb:


> Die "anderen Hersteller" können und brauchen ihre Preise schon lange nicht mehr rechtfertigen, weil sie schon lange im Geschäft sind und das Vertrauen der Kunden genießen. In dieser Preisklasse stellt man keine Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung auf.
> Hobby darf Geld kosten, aber keine Nerven.



 Stimmt. Vielleicht. Wie die Kostentabelle zeigt, kann, ja sollte man unbedingt die Kostenrechnung aufmachen! Was macht denn der "Rest" der Bikeindustrie? Immer neue und immer teurere und nicht immer sinnvolle Produkte unter die Leute bringen, Ob die was nuztzen ist nie in Frage gestellt worden.

Doch wen kostet es Nerven? Den eh´ schon angestrengten Verkäufer(nein, ich finde nicht, dass Leute, die ein neues Produkt auf den Markt bringen wollen, erhöhtes Mitgefühl verdienen), die ein super Produkt haben, denen aber meist Häme entgegenschlägt, wie sie hier oft zu lesen war. Da die meisten von uns kein Katz gefahren sind, geschweige denn (be)nutzen, war die Aufstellung seitens Katz zur Sicherstellung der Richtigkeit von Aussagen unbedingt nötig.

Das Vertrauen kann durch so eine Aktion nur wachsen, hier ist nichts versteckt, alles offen.

Und: was keine Nerven mehr kostet ist aus den Ausführungen von Holger durchaus erkennbar: Katz fahren - Spass haben. Die Finger machen sich andere schmutzig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rappsbanane (10. Mai 2010)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


>



Ich finde euer Unternehmen wirklich sympatisch und innovativ. Was Ihr aber mit der "Vollkostenrechnung" bezwecken voll finde ich sehr merkwürdig.

Ihr habt ein einmaliges Produkt im oberen Preissegment, dass sicher viele Leute begeistern wird. Warum versucht Ihr jetzt das Ganze "schön zu rechnen" und als "preisgünstig" darzustellen? Mit dieser Form von Promotion kommt Ihr in einem MTB-Forum nicht weiter.

Hier gibt es genug Leute die 5000km in sechs Monaten fahren. Wenn Ihr denen jetzt erkären wollt, dass man dafür mehr als 3 Ketten, mehr als 1 Schaltwerk und Schaltzüge für knapp 200 Euro braucht, werdet Ihr wahrscheinlich ausgelacht.....

Ich finde nicht, dass Ihr das nötig habt. Aber ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (10. Mai 2010)

Für mich ist nicht der Kostenvergleich wichtig, sondern wie schon gesagt die Wartungsfreundlichkeit der Katz Bikes:
Rad nach der Schlamm Tour versaut in die Garage stellen und am nächsten Tag weiterfahren


----------



## Speedskater (11. Mai 2010)

Die Vollkostenrechnung ist wohl auf der Basis "Einkauf bei einer Schweizer Apotheke"  erstellt worden.

Strassenpreise:
XT Schaltwerk 40 
XTR Schaltwerk 90 

Wenn man die Markt üblichen Strassenpreise ansetzt schaut das schon ganz anders aus. Und irgendwie fehlt der Vergleich zu einem normalen Rohloff Bike ohne gekapseltem Antrieb.

Wenn ihr den schweizer Preis von 1990 CHF (bei Umrechnungsfaktor von ca. 0,7 = 1393 ) zu dem in Deutschland üblichen Preis von ca. 1000  für eine Rohloff Nabe ansetzt, dürft ihr euch nicht wundern, dass man in Deutschland wenig Verständnis für die Preise hat.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (11. Mai 2010)

ich denke, die preise sind die normale vk preise im paul lange katalog und keine internett oder onlineshop preise diverser bikezeitungen


----------



## Maedion (13. Mai 2010)

Kann es sein das die Schaltzüge nicht komplett gekapselt ist ?
Hab noch keins in echt gesehen aber auf der HP bei der 3D ansicht sieht das so aus


----------



## KATZenfreund (13. Mai 2010)

Die Züge für die Rohloff sind nicht durchgehend in Aussenhüllen geführt, aber durchaus gekapselt, d.h. auf der ganzen Länge in den Innenlinern der Züge geführt.


----------



## Boink (13. Mai 2010)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Vollkostenrechnung ist wohl auf der Basis "Einkauf bei einer Schweizer Apotheke"  erstellt worden.
> 
> Strassenpreise:
> XT Schaltwerk 40 
> ...



Volle Zustimmung!
Ich wage mal den Vergleich: Katz = Apple/Mac des Radsports = (Über)teuer(t), aber weitestgehend zuverlässig funktionierend, für die Nicht-selber-schrauben-Woller (ersetze "schrauben" durch "denken" bei apple, auch wenn's gleich hageln wird...)


----------



## wolfk (13. Mai 2010)

Boink schrieb:


> (ersetze "schrauben" durch "denken" bei apple)



So so, Boink ich bin also ein "Nichtdenker"?

Mit diesem Vergleich hast du dir aber ein Armutszeugnis ausgestellt.


----------



## Boink (14. Mai 2010)

Ach was, vielmehr hast du dich vorschnell in Appleverteidigungspose geschmissen, denke ich.

Katz bietet zu einem äußerst "exklusiven" Preis ein Produkt, das schlichtweg funktioniert, ohne dass Radler sich (viele) Gedanken machen muss.
Apple bietet zu überteuerten (!) Preisen Produkte, die schlichtweg (allerdings auch unangenehm restriktiv) funktionieren, ohne dass User sich Gedanken machen muss, wie.

So viel Armut steckt in dem Vergleich nicht, wenngleich er manchem natürlich missfällt. Man könnte meine Punkte auch positiver formulieren; ich stehe beidem allerdings kritisch gegenüber, wenn das noch erlaubt ist.


----------



## wolfk (14. Mai 2010)

Boink schrieb:


> Ach was, vielmehr hast du dich vorschnell in Appleverteidigungspose geschmissen, denke ich.
> 
> Katz bietet zu einem äußerst "exklusiven" Preis ein Produkt, das schlichtweg funktioniert, ohne dass Radler sich (viele) Gedanken machen muss.
> Apple bietet zu überteuerten (!) Preisen Produkte, die schlichtweg (allerdings auch unangenehm restriktiv) funktionieren, ohne dass User sich Gedanken machen muss, wie.
> ...


Hallo Boink,
ich akzeptiere durch aus deine kritische Einstellung gegen Katz, evtl. Rohloff und Apple (letzteres ist hier nicht der richtige Platz für grundsätzliche Diskussionen).
Ich lebe nach der Devise "leben und leben lassen" jeder möge das machen, was ihm gefällt.
Mir missfällt nur deine "Gleichsetzung" Nichtschrauber = Nichtdenker.
Ich bin nun mal ein Mensch mit 2 linken Händen, kenne meine Grenzen im handwerklichen Bereich. Aber bin ich (oder andere Nichtschrauber) gleich ein Nichtdenker? (Beim Mac: Beruflich habe ich im IT Bereich mit WIN,  Unix etc. beginnend noch mit Cobol und Lochkarten programmiert.
Privat nutze ich halt nur einen Mac - ohne gleich als Nichtdenker bezeichnet zu werden).
Das war es, was mich etwas störte.
Ps.:Ich akzeptiere auch Kettenschaltungsfahrer, beneide manchmal sogar die Schrauber!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maedion (14. Mai 2010)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


>



Also eure Bikes find ich klasse aber mit der Rechnung komm ich nicht ganz mit. Bei den Händlern in meiner Nähe bekomm ich die Verschleißteile deutlich günstiger, Ihr gebt 397 für das Kettenblatt bei der XTR an, Händler komplette Kurbel (alle Kettenblätter Innenlager )299 , XT Kurbel 125 usw ,könnte die Liste beliebig weiterführen. Ich rede noch gar nicht von Online Händler. Verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich im moment warum man eine Kettenschaltung so kaputt rechnet und alle 1000km neue Schaltzüge ?


----------



## wartungsfrei (14. Mai 2010)

Die Preise sind die offiziellen schweizer Verkaufspreise, entnommen aus dem aktuellen 2010er Katalog von Fuchs Movesa, schweizer Importeur für Shimano.

Auch wenn in  Deutschland die Shimano Preise tiefer sein sollten, ändert sich am System nichts, denn bei euch ist auch die Rohloff um einiges günstiger als in der Schweiz. Für die Kalkulation haben wir übrigens NICHT die schweizer Rohloffpreise herbeigezogen. Wir kaufen die ja nicht über den schweizer Grosshandel ein, sind ja Hersteller 

Ob wir für die Lebensdauer der Schaltkabel bei einer Kettenschaltung nun 1000km oder 5000km einsetzen ist wurscht und ändert am System nichts (und wie gesagt geht es nicht um jeden einzelnen Franken sondern darum, das SYSTEM zu verstehen). Es ist Tatsache, dass man Schaltzüge bei einer Rohloff wesentlich länger fahren kann als bei einer Kettenschaltung, da die Rohloff anders aufgebaut ist und die Schaltzüge eine ganz andere Funktion haben und keinen Einfluss darauf haben, ob die Schaltung noch präzise arbeitet oder nicht. Verschmutzte Züge muss ich bei der Kettenschaltung wechseln, bei einer Rohloff nicht. Darum gehts.


----------



## Maedion (14. Mai 2010)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Die Preise sind die offiziellen schweizer Verkaufspreise, entnommen aus dem aktuellen 2010er Katalog von Fuchs Movesa, schweizer Importeur für Shimano.
> 
> Auch wenn in  Deutschland die Shimano Preise tiefer sein sollten, ändert sich am System nichts, denn bei euch ist auch die Rohloff um einiges günstiger als in der Schweiz. Für die Kalkulation haben wir übrigens NICHT die schweizer Rohloffpreise herbeigezogen. Wir kaufen die ja nicht über den schweizer Grosshandel ein, sind ja Hersteller
> 
> Ob wir für die Lebensdauer der Schaltkabel bei einer Kettenschaltung nun 1000km oder 5000km einsetzen ist wurscht und ändert am System nichts (und wie gesagt geht es nicht um jeden einzelnen Franken sondern darum, das SYSTEM zu verstehen). Es ist Tatsache, dass man Schaltzüge bei einer Rohloff wesentlich länger fahren kann als bei einer Kettenschaltung, da die Rohloff anders aufgebaut ist und die Schaltzüge eine ganz andere Funktion haben und keinen Einfluss darauf haben, ob die Schaltung noch präzise arbeitet oder nicht. Verschmutzte Züge muss ich bei der Kettenschaltung wechseln, bei einer Rohloff nicht. Darum gehts.



Also das System versteh ich durchaus das euer gekapselter Antrieb in Verbindung mit Rohloff deutlich wartungsärmer und sauberer ist wie eine normale 27 Gangschaltung. Auch wenn der Vergleich hinkt kenn ich auch den Unterschied zwischen Kette und Kardan beim Motorrad und weis die Vorzüge bei so ein gekapselten Antrieb alleine was die Wartung angeht(solang nichts undicht wird bei den Dichtungen des Kardan, dann wird es teuer  ).
Ich kenn jetzt die Preise nicht in der Schweiz und du hast vollkommen  recht das auch Rohloff bei uns deutlich günstiger ist gegenüber eurer  Tabelle. 
Was für mich einfach nur ein faden Beigeschmack hat ist einfach euer Diagramm wo man bei einen XT Bike bereits nach 4 Jahren den Neupreis des Bikes nur in den Antrieb gesteckt hat. Das kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen. Und wir reden hier nicht von einen 1500 sondern 5000 Bike.


----------



## wartungsfrei (14. Mai 2010)

Maedion schrieb:


> Was fÃ¼r mich einfach nur ein faden Beigeschmack hat ist einfach euer Diagramm wo man bei einen XT Bike bereits nach 4 Jahren den Neupreis des Bikes nur in den Antrieb gesteckt hat. Das kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen.



Das ist genau das was ich ansprechen mÃ¶chte. FÃ¼r viele ist mit dem Tag des Kaufes die Investition abgeschlossen. Dann geht es aber erst richtig los. Diese Rechnung basiert auf einem sportlichen Fahrer, der 5000 km mit Einsatz im GelÃ¤nde fÃ¤hrt. Die Verschleisswerte sind tatsÃ¤chliche Werte, wie sie an der Tagesordnung sind und die dir jeder Mechaniker bestÃ¤tigen kann. NatÃ¼rlich ist die Abnutzung abhÃ¤ngig davon, ob du lieber flach oder hoch fÃ¤hrst, sprich die Werte der vorderen KettenblÃ¤tter kÃ¶nnen variieren, sind aber durchaus praxisnah. Rechne es nach, du wirst zum selben Resultat kommen und staunen, wie teuer die Kettenschaltung wirklich ist.

FÃ¼r jene, die es schaffen, ohne Schaltwerkabrisse/ausgeleierte Schaltwerke zu biken, subtrahiert die Werte fÃ¼rs Schaltwerk. der Endbetrag ist immer noch viel zu hoch.



Maedion schrieb:


> Und wir reden hier nicht von einen 1500â¬ sondern 5000â¬ Bike.



Franken, nicht Euro


----------



## zingel (14. Mai 2010)

ich dachte zuerst auch, dass es zu viel ist, aber die Tabelle der Vollkostenrechnung 
kommt schon in etwa rüber. Wenn jemand alles beim Händler machen lässt, wird man 
auch diese Preise bezahlen. 

Ich hab in den letzten 5 Jahren auch drei Antriebe, etwa fünf Ketten, zwei Schaltwerke, 
und zwei Umwerfer verschlissen und ich fahre keine 5000km im Jahr.


----------



## wartungsfrei (14. Mai 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> Wenn jemand alles beim Händler machen lässt, wird man
> auch diese Preise bezahlen.



genau, und in der Berechnung sind explizit noch keine Lohnkosten enthalten. Das sind reine Materialkosten.


----------



## Boink (14. Mai 2010)

wolfk schrieb:


> ich akzeptiere durchaus deine kritische Einstellung gegen Katz, evtl. Rohloff und Apple



Freut mich! 
Katz finde ich von der Grundidee (nur Rad, kein Stress) her faszinierend. Ob man dafür nun diesen exklusiven Preis zu zahlen bereit ist, ist ja Gottlob wirklich jedermanns Sache.
zu Rohloff: Seit 2003 hab ich eine im fast täglichen Einsatz - die geb ich nicht mehr her!
zu Apple: Seit drei Wochen bin ich endlich mein bescheuertes iPhone los, ein nicht ernst zu nehmendes, völlig überschätztes Spielzeug.



wolfk schrieb:


> Mir missfällt nur deine "Gleichsetzung" Nichtschrauber = Nichtdenker



Da hab ich mich scheinbar missverständlich ausgedrückt. Apple bietet Produkte für Menschen, die nicht lange denken/überlegen/grübeln wollen, wie's funktioniert; ein guter Grundgedanke. Leider macht Herr Jobs das eben auch auf äußerst restriktive, für mich Brechreiz hervorrufend apodiktische Weise. Ich mag Apple nicht.

Katz, um beim Thema zu bleiben, bietet ein Sorglospaket für Nicht-schrauben-Könner bzw. Nicht-schrauben-Woller. Hervorragend! Dafür kein Vorwurf an niemanden hier!


----------



## Maedion (14. Mai 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> ich dachte zuerst auch, dass es zu viel ist, aber die Tabelle der Vollkostenrechnung
> kommt schon in etwa rüber. Wenn jemand alles beim Händler machen lässt, wird man
> auch diese Preise bezahlen.
> 
> ...


Ja ok wenn man alles beim Händler machen lässt und den vollen Stundenpreis bezahlt, könnt es wohl hinkommen. 
Evtl liegt der Fehler in meiner Rechnung wohl daran das ich einiges selber mache .


----------



## probschdi (14. Mai 2010)

ich kann den verschleiß an den schaltkomponenten nicht nachvollziehen. in den letzten 9 jahren hatte ich insgesamt 5 bikes (2 x rennrad, 2 x mtb, crossrad). kilometerleistungen waren bei allen über 5000. bei zwei bikes über 12000. ich hab bei keinem bike irgendwas am antrieb gewechselt und alles hat problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freddy_walker (14. Mai 2010)

probschdi schrieb:


> ...kilometerleistungen waren bei allen über 5000. bei zwei bikes über 12000. ich hab bei keinem bike irgendwas am antrieb gewechselt und alles hat problemlos funktioniert.


 
Hm, machen wir alles falsch? Verrate uns deinen Trick! Bei mir funzt das nicht - Kettenblatt 3.000km, dann aber echt am Ende, Kette ca. 1.500km, Ritzel >3.000km ... und das mit Speedhub...

12.00km ohne Wechsel und ohne Probs - no way.

Gruß, Frederik


----------



## Rhombus (14. Mai 2010)

Du musst einfach nur den tacho auf 4,30m Radumfang einstellen und nur auf der Strasse im flachen Land fahren. Und schon klappts mit dem Antrieb!


----------



## kitor (14. Mai 2010)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Die 6500 Euro für ein nehezu perfektes Katz Bike finde ich gerechtfertigt


----------



## kitor (14. Mai 2010)

Die von Katz hier genannten Preise sind mehr als lÃ¤cherlich. So etwas wie eine offizielle Ã¼bergreifende Preisliste gibt es im Ã¼brigen gar nicht, sie kann immer nur hÃ¤ndlerbezogen sein, denn weder in CH noch in D leben wir in einem System mit Preisbindung. Das bedeutet, dass die von euch aufgefÃ¼hrten Preislisten nichts weiter sind als die WÃ¼nsche derjenigen, die sie verwenden. Sie haben aber gar keinen offiziellen oder reprÃ¤sentativen Charakter.

Ein komplette RohloffausrÃ¼stung bekommst Du fÃ¼r nen schlappen Tausender und ich meine fertig eingespeicht in einem hochwertigen Laufrad. 

Vielleicht sollte Katz mal die interne Kalkulation zeigen, die dÃ¼rfte etwas aussagekrÃ¤ftiger sein, als diese vÃ¶llig irrealen Spinnereien, die hier fÃ¼r bare MÃ¼nze verkauft werden sollen. Insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass der Hersteller/HÃ¤ndler die Rohloff fÃ¼r geschÃ¤tzte 360,-â¬  bekommt...


----------



## wartungsfrei (14. Mai 2010)

kitor schrieb:


> Insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass der Hersteller/Händler die Rohloff für geschätzte 360,-  bekommt...



schön wärs.


----------



## Rhombus (14. Mai 2010)

Dann rechne einfach mal zusammen:

1000,- fürs Hinterrad

knapp 2100,- für den Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer (UNGEFÄHR das rufen z.B. Nicolai und Liteville auf)

Und was kostet sone Kurbel? 400,-? 500,-? wenn man den Kettenschutz mit reinrechnet?

macht alles in allem ca. 3700,- für ein nicht fahrbereites Fahrrad. Ich denke, dass passt schon in die Liga von Nicolai und Liteville.

Was kostet denn das Rahmenkit bei KATZ?????

Das Alp müsste ja in etwa so in der Liga vom Nicolai Heluis AC Elite spielen, oder? Das läge mit Rohloff bei 5550,- mit einer FOX Gabel und RF Teilen.

Jetzt muss eigentlich nur jeder für sich entscheiden, ob ihm das Hinterbaukonzept knapp 1000,- wert ist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (14. Mai 2010)

kitor schrieb:


> Die von Katz hier genannten Preise sind mehr als lächerlich.


die meisten Bikemech's in der Schweiz haben die offizielle Preisliste vom 
Importeur. Gute Kunden kriegen meistens noch Rabatt und dann kommt 
noch der Arbeitsaufwand dazu.

Nicht alle kaufen in Onlineshops mit Kampfpreisen und schrauben dann 
selbst. Allerdings befinden sich viele der Selberschrauber in Foren wie 
diesem und lästern über die Preise die Biker bezahlen, die keine Ahnung 
vom Schrauben haben und Wert auf einen guten Service legen. Ist das 
denn so schwer zu verstehen, dass viele Leute gar nicht's mit Schraubereien 
zu tun haben wollen und ihre Zeit zum Fahren nutzen und sogar bereit sind
dafür auch was zu bezahlen?


----------



## Maedion (14. Mai 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> die meisten Bikemech's in der Schweiz haben die offizielle Preisliste vom
> Importeur. Gute Kunden kriegen meistens noch Rabatt und dann kommt
> noch der Arbeitsaufwand dazu.
> 
> ...



Persönlich zweifle ich den Wert eines Katz Bikes gar nicht an, der Aufwand der da hinter steckt in einer Kleinserie hat nun mal seinen Preis. Und wenn es in der Schweiz auch noch gefertigt wird dann erst recht.
Was ich aber nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann das die Preise für XT Großserienverschleißteile soviel teurer sind bei euch wie bei uns in München. Die Preise die ich genannt habe sind ja nicht mal welche aus Discountern oder Online Shops sondern von guten Fahrradläden mit Werkstätten. Selber komm ich bei weiten nicht auf solche ausgaben bei meinen Bikes, auch wenn ich genauso regelmäsig Kette Kurbel usw wechsel. Find das persönlich für mich etwas irreführend.


----------



## xXwannabeXx (14. Mai 2010)

Die Verschleissteile finde ich auch nicht nachvollziehbar.
Eine regelmäßig geölte und gereinigte XT-Kette hält schon ~3000km.
Die Kassette hält ungefähr 1 1/2 Kettenzyklen und bei schaltfreudigen Bikern auch 2 Zyklen.
Ein Schaltwerk muss schon Abreissen ,damit es nicht mehr zu reparieren ist.
Und wie häufig korrodiert einem der Umwerfer fest?
Gedichtete XTR-Züge müssen wirklich so gut wie nie gewechselt werden.


----------



## cancin (19. Mai 2010)

Ich kann die Preisdiskussion nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Es ist doch recht offensichtlich, dass ein Großteil des Preises im Rahmen bzw. Antrieb, also dem Gesamtkonzept steckt. Es steht außer Frage, dass man mit einem herkömmlichen Bike mit gleichen Anbauteilen stärker an der Preisschraube drehen kann - der herkömmliche Rahmen kostet vermutlich aber auch nicht die Entwicklungszeit die man in ein neues Konzept stecken muss.

Die Frage ob man in einer Vollkostenrechnung "versuchen" muss den Preis des Katz-bikes gegen zu rechnen ist allerdings gerechtfertigt. Das Bike kostet was es eben kostet und ist ein tolles Stück Ingenieurkunst. Ich habe die Testfahrt voll und ganz genossen und fange an zu sparen ;-)


----------



## fuzzball (19. Mai 2010)

die spinnen die Schweizer  oder wieso kostet bei denen eine XTR Kassette 373 CHF, dass sind ca. 261.- !!! Habt ihr die Preise erfunden um auf euer tolles Ergebnis zu kommen.
Zunächst was gänzlich unberücksichtigt geblieben ist wieviel Gewichtseinsparnis man hat; gut man könnte sagen beim Rohloff/Katz System bekommt man mehr fürs Geld 
Bei den Verschleißteilen sieht es ähnlich aus, eine XTR/Dure Ace Kette kostet bei meinem Händler 20 , die passende Kassette 90 ; XTR Züge sind mit 17  auch ein Schnäppchen, handelsübliche XTR Umwerfer und Schaltwerk sind praktisch (bis auf einen Abriss) unverwüstlich, zumindest meine Erfahrung seit mitte der 90er - da korrodiert nichts. 
Im weiteren stellt sich die Frage was bei einem Katz den hohen Preis verursacht, es kann ja nur die Kapselung sein, da es sich beim Rest um zugekaufte Teile (Nabe, Kurbel, Gabel....) handelt. Ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden; auf der positiven Seite ist, dass die Rahmen sehr selten sind (anders als die überzogen teuren Litville aka Asiamassenrahmen), wurden überhaupt schonwelche an Endverbraucher in D ausgeliefert? Wie ist die Verarbeitungsqualität, die Schweißnähte,....???


----------



## cancin (19. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich wüßte wie man die Qualität einer Schweißnaht bewertet, könnte ich es dir sagen. Woran erkennt man das?


----------



## fuzzball (19. Mai 2010)

nix Qualität = Schweißnaht, sondern wie ist die Verarbeitungsqualität (Steifigkeit,Langlebigkeit und Haltbarkeit von Rahmen, Lager und Co.), wie sehen die Schweißnähte (eine Nahaufnahme wäre schön, keine Prospektaufnahmen) aus,......
Bsp. für eine optisch und technisch  Schweißnaht


----------



## Rhombus (19. Mai 2010)

Ich denke Nicolai hat aussergewöhnlich gute Näte!

http://cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images/news/2009/09/01/1251809593847-1bux0kuv9mchd-500-90-500-70.jpg

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/1/7/5/8/_/large/MoosAntrieblinks.jpg

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/1/7/5/8/_/large/MoosAntriebrechts.jpg


----------



## Mr Cannondale (20. Mai 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> die spinnen die Schweizer  oder wieso kostet bei denen eine XTR Kassette 373 CHF, dass sind ca. 261.- !!! Habt ihr die Preise erfunden um auf euer tolles Ergebnis zu kommen.
> Zunächst was gänzlich unberücksichtigt geblieben ist wieviel Gewichtseinsparnis man hat; gut man könnte sagen beim Rohloff/Katz System bekommt man mehr fürs Geld
> Bei den Verschleißteilen sieht es ähnlich aus, eine XTR/Dure Ace Kette kostet bei meinem Händler 20 , die passende Kassette 90 ; XTR Züge sind mit 17  auch ein Schnäppchen, handelsübliche XTR Umwerfer und Schaltwerk sind praktisch (bis auf einen Abriss) unverwüstlich, zumindest meine Erfahrung seit mitte der 90er - da korrodiert nichts.
> Im weiteren stellt sich die Frage was bei einem Katz den hohen Preis verursacht, es kann ja nur die Kapselung sein, da es sich beim Rest um zugekaufte Teile (Nabe, Kurbel, Gabel....) handelt. Ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden; auf der positiven Seite ist, dass die Rahmen sehr selten sind (anders als die überzogen teuren Litville aka Asiamassenrahmen), wurden überhaupt schonwelche an Endverbraucher in D ausgeliefert? Wie ist die Verarbeitungsqualität, die Schweißnähte,....???



XTR Kette für 20 Euro, XTR Kassette für 90 Euro: da wird dein Händler nicht lange überleben


----------



## papa17569 (20. Mai 2010)

hallo
laßt euch doch einfach nicht aufdiese preisdiskussion ein , so versucht katz den preis schön zu reden.
sollten lieber ehrlich sagen  ; okay wir sind nicht billig , aber unsere idee ist nun mal einzigartig.
bentley und rolls kosten auch mehr als normale autos und da ists nur der name.
sollten lieber nicht shimano und andere schlecht rechnen  , sondern zugeben das die auch gut sind , aber halt anders.
und wems gefällt und wer es sich leisten kann , kauft es sich auch.
egal ob wirtschaftlicher oder nicht.
wobei ich persönlich finde ein fahrrad für 6000 euro schon unverschämt , egal von wem.
da bekomme ich schon ein guten gebrauchten wagen für.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (20. Mai 2010)

papa17569 schrieb:


> hallo
> laßt euch doch einfach nicht aufdiese preisdiskussion ein , so versucht katz den preis schön zu reden.
> sollten lieber ehrlich sagen  ; okay wir sind nicht billig , aber unsere idee ist nun mal einzigartig.
> bentley und rolls kosten auch mehr als normale autos und da ists nur der name.
> ...


gebrauchte wagen gibts schon unter 1000 euro
, ein supersportwagen kann bis über 1000000 euro kosten
da sind die 6500 euro für ein katz doch ok


----------



## cancin (20. Mai 2010)

Es gibt doch einige andere Hersteller wie z.B. Nicolai die ähnliche Preise haben?! Und dort bekommt man "nur" ein normales Rad für sein Geld, ohne gekaplselten Antrieb etc...


----------



## san_andreas (20. Mai 2010)

papa17569 schrieb:


> wobei ich persönlich finde ein fahrrad für 6000 euro schon unverschämt , egal von wem.
> da bekomme ich schon ein guten gebrauchten wagen für.



Eine sehr sinnige Aussage...ein Bike darf nicht so viel kosten, weil man für den Preis auch schon ein runtergeranztes Auto bekommt...so ein Quatsch.

Ich denke, die ganze Preisdiskussion und der Vergleich mit herkömmlichen Bikes ist irrelevant.
Die Katz-Bikes haben ein eigenständiges Konzept, sind hochwertig und werden in der Schweiz in kleiner Stückzahl gefertigt.

So ein Bike kann man doch nicht mit einem 0815 Cube/Stevens/Haibike oder sonst einem Standardbike vergleichen, dessen 0815 Taiwankatalograhmen zum Kampfpreis mit XTR Komponenten gepimpt wird, nur damit es überhaupt halbwegs interessant für den Kunden ist.


----------



## cancin (20. Mai 2010)

Richtig...dann dürfte auch kein Mensch eine teure Bulthaup Küche oder andere Premium Produkte kaufen. Natürlich sind Nachbauten aus Fernost deutlich billiger - anderes Lohngefüge, KEINE Kosten für Entwicklung und Forschung da das meiste einfach nachgebaut wird etc...

Wieso fahren eigtl. manche Leute nen Porsche? Der Skoda kostet doch auch nur 1/10! Weil sie es können und eben etwas Besonderes wollen.


----------



## Black Evil (20. Mai 2010)

Ich mag mich täuschen, aber mir kam grad der Gedanke, dass diejenigen die sich ein Katz leisten könnten, aber auch die sind, die am wenigsten Zeit haben darauf ihre Schenkel zu stählen.
Menschen die sich Großverdiener schimpfen sind oft welche, die nicht die nötigen geistigen Kapazitäten frei haben, um so ein Rad in seiner vollen Genialität zu erfassen und es mit entsprechender Hingabe zu handhaben. 
Die haben es tatsächlich nur, weil sie es sich leisten können und was besonderes wollen. Jemand der dieses Rad zu schätzen weiß, kauft es aus ganz anderen Gesichtspunkten.

Wenn ich einen Porsche 911 hätte, wüßte ich alles, aber auch wirklich alles über dieses Fahrzeug. Tendenziell im Gegensatz zu demjenigen, der ihn sich leisten kann. (Außnahmen gibts sicherlich)

*Ich finde also, dass man mit zunehmendem Wohlstand den Sensus fürs Wesentliche verliert.*

Vermutlich sieht man demnächst Typen mit Kaschmirpullover um den Hals auf dem Katz-Bike bei einem Biergarten vorfahren. Bei dem Anblick könnte selbst ich zum Fahrraddieb werden.

Reiche Menschen tun mir leid, weil sich diese Einschätzung auf viele Lebensbereiche übertragen lässt. Monetär reich sein heißt ja allermeißt, dafür auch entprechend zu arbeiten.

Wir würden uns jedoch als reich einschätzen, wenn ich wir auf unserem Katz mit brennenden Beinen auf einer Alm über 2000hm vorfahren können.

Ich werde wohl irgendwann einen Kredit dafür aufnehmen. Macht man für Autos ja auch.


----------



## othu (20. Mai 2010)

kitor schrieb:


> Insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass der Hersteller/Händler die Rohloff für geschätzte 360,-  bekommt...



In einem Financial Times Artikel über Rohloff stand letztes Jahr was von 500-550Euro... finde den Artikel aber gerade nicht mehr...


----------



## probschdi (20. Mai 2010)

freddy_walker schrieb:


> Hm, machen wir alles falsch? Verrate uns deinen Trick! Bei mir funzt das nicht - Kettenblatt 3.000km, dann aber echt am Ende, Kette ca. 1.500km, Ritzel >3.000km ... und das mit Speedhub...
> 
> 12.00km ohne Wechsel und ohne Probs - no way.
> 
> Gruß, Frederik



was soll ich dazu sagen, ich pflege den antrieb und muss nix wechseln.


----------



## freddy_walker (20. Mai 2010)

probschdi schrieb:


> was soll ich dazu sagen, ich pflege den antrieb und muss nix wechseln.


 
An einem Kettenblatt und Ritzel ich pflegen soviel ich will, das nutzt sich einfach ab - ich habe zumindest nach +3000km ordentliche Haifischzähne - mit ab und zu einer neuen Kette kann man das noch rauszögern... aber 12.000km mit einem Antrieb? Nö - bei mir nicht - schade. 



Gruß, Frederik


----------



## Bill Tür (20. Mai 2010)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Ich mag mich täuschen, aber mir kam grad der Gedanke, dass diejenigen die sich ein Katz leisten könnten, aber auch die sind, die am wenigsten Zeit haben darauf ihre Schenkel zu stählen.
> Menschen die sich Großverdiener schimpfen sind oft welche, die nicht die nötigen geistigen Kapazitäten frei haben, um so ein Rad in seiner vollen Genialität zu erfassen und es mit entsprechender Hingabe zu handhaben.
> Die haben es tatsächlich nur, weil sie es sich leisten können und was besonderes wollen. Jemand der dieses Rad zu schätzen weiß, kauft es aus ganz anderen Gesichtspunkten.


Das glaube ich nun überhaupt nicht. Das Rad ist etwas spezielles, man muss sich zunächst einmal mit dem Konzept auseinandersetzen, wissen, wofür man das Rad einsetzen will. Die Vorteile des Rades liegen vor allem im höheren Kilometerbereich, außerdem ist der Poser-Faktor durch das unbekanntere Konzept doch recht gering.

Das dürfte vor Spontankäufen schützen, für Katz nicht unbedingt super, für den Katz-fahrenden Individualisten aber schon. Gerade das Reif kann ich mir für den pendelnden Professor vorstellen (einer meiner Profs fährt ein Nicolai mit Rohloff und SON-Beleuchtung), dort sehe ich die Käuferschicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (20. Mai 2010)

...dann bin ich akls Sozialarbeiter aus der Unterschicht, und ich WILL so ein Katz fahren, weil es ein durchdachtes und meiner Meinung nach ZU ENDE gedachtes und durchkonstruiertes, hochqualitativ hergestelltes Produkt ist, was der von mir angepeilten Nutzung sehr entspricht.

Allerdings müsste ich laut Black Evil ein Professor sein...und damit einer der viel Geld aber keine Grütze im Kopf hat...oder Grütze im Kopf, dann aber kein Geld für ein Katz haben... Tatsächlich gebe ich, wie viele andere hier auch, mein Geld eben hauptsächlich für mein Hobby aus: das Bergradeln. `N Bisschen Hilfe von der Bank ist sicher auch bei mir dabei, deswegen nage ich aber sicher nicht am Hungertuch.

Finde auch, dass alle Vergleiche hinken müssen, da das Katz einzigartig ist. Die Gegenrechnung, mit welchen Zahlen auch immer hat nicht Katz nötig, sondern die, die hier behaupten, das wäre zu teuer.
Das einzige Manko, das ich sehe: es gibt noch zu wenige davon, um das Prinzip auch durch Kostenberechnungen zu zementieren.
MrCannondale wird es als erster hier bestätigen können, und das hat er ja auch schon: die Dichtungenen sind gut genug, das uingeputzte Rad am nächsten Tag nach einer Schlammschlacht einfach weiterzufahren, ohne sich um den Antrieb kümmern zu müssen.
Ich selbst werde ab Juli berichten, was mir mit dem Katz so widerfährt...

Selten so eine langandauernde Diskussion über ein Produkt geführt, das die Wenigsten in Vivo je gesehen haben...Spannend, klasse Forum, uind das meine ich ernst.


----------



## rosenland (20. Mai 2010)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Die Züge für die Rohloff sind nicht durchgehend in Aussenhüllen geführt, aber durchaus gekapselt, d.h. auf der ganzen Länge in den Innenlinern der Züge geführt.




Also meine Aussenhüllen sind ab Hersteller komplett durchgehend. 
Aus meiner Sicht der einizig vernünftige Ansatz wenn es um wirkliches "sorglos" geht.


----------



## KATZenfreund (20. Mai 2010)

Sehe ich ähnlich, doch laut Carsten und Holger spiele da auch andere Überlegungen eine Rolle, die ich nicht mehr erinnere...
Hätte mir auch eine sauberere Lösung gewünscht, doch z.B. Löcher im Rahmen lassen Wasser und Dreck eindringen, und die Verlegung bei Defekt wird zum Gedudsspiel - kenne ich vion Klein-Bikes...


----------



## rosenland (20. Mai 2010)

Stimmt, innen verlegt sieht zwar besser aus, ist aber eigentlich totaler Quatsch.
Ich bin eher für simpel und zuverlässig...
Deshalb kommt für mich auch kein Fully in Betracht.


----------



## wartungsfrei (20. Mai 2010)

Für die Dichtheit von Zügen spielt es keine Rolle, ob nur der Innenliner durchgezogen ist oder die ganze Aussenhülle. Da uns in der Vergangenheit aber die Aussenhüllen-Endhülsen wegkorrodiert sind, arbeiten wir nun mit komplett durchgehenden Aussenhüllen.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Mai 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Deshalb kommt für mich auch kein Fully in Betracht.



Ja ne, is klar...es gibt ja immer noch keine zuverlässigen Fullies...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (20. Mai 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ja ne, is klar...es gibt ja immer noch keine zuverlässigen Fullies...



Simmt. 
Zumal ich mit meinem Hardtail alles fahre und springe wie meine Kollegen bis 140mm.


----------



## KATZenfreund (20. Mai 2010)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Für die Dichtheit von Zügen spielt es keine Rolle, ob nur der Innenliner durchgezogen ist oder die ganze Aussenhülle. Da uns in der Vergangenheit aber die Aussenhüllen-Endhülsen wegkorrodiert sind, arbeiten wir nun mit komplett durchgehenden Aussenhüllen.



Dann sind also alle drei "Hüllen"(die Schaltzüge für die Rohloff und die Hydraulikleitung für die hintere Scheibenbremse) in der gleichen/ähnlichen Dicke durchgängig verlegt. Das sieht besser aus und hat nur Vorteile. Gut!


----------



## rosenland (20. Mai 2010)

Klingt gut und sieht dann so aus...


http://www.idworx-bikes.de/images/bikes/details-big/2010/AR275.jpg


----------



## KATZenfreund (20. Mai 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Klingt gut und sieht dann so aus...
> 
> 
> http://www.idworx-bikes.de/images/bikes/details-big/2010/AR275.jpg



Jo, sieht gut aus!


----------



## fuzzball (20. Mai 2010)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> da wird dein Händler nicht lange überleben


naja dieses Jahr 25 Jahre, aber lang ist ein relativer Begriff


----------



## Black Evil (20. Mai 2010)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Allerdings müsste ich laut Black Evil ein Professor sein...und damit einer der viel Geld aber keine Grütze im Kopf hat...oder Grütze im Kopf, dann aber kein Geld für ein Katz haben...



Halt, halt - ich habe nicht geschrieben, Leute die viel verdienen, hätten keine Grütze im Kopf. Das beißt sich doch irgendwie, oder ? 
Ich habe geschrieben, diese hätten nicht die Kapazitäten frei. Damit ist gemeint, dass sie sich einfach zu viel damit beschäftigen müssen Geld zu verdienen als sich mit wesentlichen Dingen wie einem gescheiten Fahrrad zu beschäftigen.


----------



## KATZenfreund (21. Mai 2010)

Gut, das hats Du so gemeint, und ich hab´s ein wenig anders ausgelegt. ;-)

Doch soll es auch reichere Leute geben, die trotz vieler Kohle genug Zeit auf Ihren Schätzchen verbringen, mit denen sie sich dann auch eine Menge ihrer Zeit beschäftigen, und da sie dann auch einer eher techniknahen Klasse entspringen, haben sie dann auch eher eine Affinität zu entsprechender Ware, wäre doch möglich, oder?...wie dem auch sei, ich denke, solche Gedankenspiele haben hier eigentliche nicht richtig was verloren...Ist doch einTechink-Thread...???

Noch max 42 Tage bis zum Moos-touch-down hier in Hamburg...


----------



## saturno (22. Mai 2010)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Halt, halt - ich habe nicht geschrieben, Leute die viel verdienen, hätten keine Grütze im Kopf. Das beißt sich doch irgendwie, oder ?
> Ich habe geschrieben, diese hätten nicht die Kapazitäten frei. Damit ist gemeint, dass sie sich einfach zu viel damit beschäftigen müssen Geld zu verdienen als sich mit wesentlichen Dingen wie einem gescheiten Fahrrad zu beschäftigen.



und du, beschäftigst dich immer noch mit deiner roloff nabe????


----------



## Black Evil (22. Mai 2010)

Ja, ich versuche mich überwiegend mit für mich wesentlichen Dingen zu beschäftigen. Es gibt ja noch mehr schöne Sachen als eine Speedhub.


----------



## wartungsfrei (7. Juni 2010)

KATZ in Willingen. 

Besucht uns diese Woche am Bike Festival Willingen und testet eines unserer Bikes. Wir befinden uns direkt am Eingang des Festivalgeländes. Bis bald beim fachsimpeln

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (22. Juni 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Da das Moos als Marathon-Bike angepriesen wird, benötige ich die Gewichtsangaben dazu. Hat die Jemand? Wir sind hier ja schließlich in einem Racing-Bereich. Komisch, dass das noch nicht richtig thematisiert wurde.
> 
> Mal angenommen, dass Teil wiegt, realistisch eingeschätzt, 13 Kilo ohne Pedale. Ein deutlich günstigeres Scott Spark kommt im Selbstaufbau auf ca. 9,3 Kilo (mit Pedale) und kostet mich wahrscheinlich 5,5 Tsd. Für mich ist es überaus schwer vorstellbar, dass selbst in einem Matschrennen mit Schaltproblemen beim Kettenantrieb, die ich mal eben mit ein paar Spritzern aus der Wasser-Pulle beheben kann, das Moos die Nase vorn haben soll. Niemals. Das Mehrgewicht muss hochgetreten werden und bei einem klassischen Alpenmartahon mit durchschnittlich 3.500 HM möchte ich auf ein Leichtgewicht zu Gunsten eines (hypothetischen) technischen Vorteils nicht verzichten.
> 
> ...



 Danke!
(guter Beitrag zur Entscheidungshilfe)

btw. wie sieht es mit Garantie bei z.B. Rahmenbruch aus? Ist das Alp für schwere Fahrer (100kg) geeignet?

Verstellbare Sattelstütze mit 400mm Länge dürfte in Rahmengröße L für 196cm großen Fahrer zu kurz sein.


----------



## wartungsfrei (23. Juni 2010)

Harry_I schrieb:


> btw. wie sieht es mit Garantie bei z.B. Rahmenbruch aus? Ist das Alp für schwere Fahrer (100kg) geeignet?
> 
> Verstellbare Sattelstütze mit 400mm Länge dürfte in Rahmengröße L für 196cm großen Fahrer zu kurz sein.



*Garantie* vorerst 2 Jahre. Wir behalten uns das Recht vor, dies rückwirkend auf alle bereits verkauften Bikes noch zu erhöhen, da unsere Rahmen für den Einsatzbereich zu stabil gebaut sind, dadurch natürlich auch etwas schwer genug geraten 

Untenstehende *Gewichtsbeschränkung* bezieht sich auf die Summe "Fahrer+Gepäck+Bike".

Rein von der Rahmenseite her gelten folgende Gewichtsbeschränkungen:
Alp, Moos, Reif: 165kg

unter Berücksichtigung der verbauten Mavic-Felgen:
Alp, Reif: 130kg
Moos: 105 kg

*Sattelstützenauszug:* Das ist sehr individuell. Ich habe Kunden mit 200cm Körpergrösse, die vom Oberkörper her das L brauchen, die Stütze aber noch 6-7cm mehr hätten ausziehen können. Für normalproportionierte Menschen reicht die verbaute STütze auch für 2m gross gewachsene.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (28. Juni 2010)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> KATZ in Willingen.
> 
> Besucht uns diese Woche am Bike Festival Willingen und testet eines unserer Bikes. Wir befinden uns direkt am Eingang des Festivalgeländes. Bis bald beim fachsimpeln
> 
> Holger



Ich war da und bins gefahren weil ich die Bikes konzeptionell geil finde und sie für mich einen ganz wesentlichen Punkt bei unserem schönen Hobby aufgreifen: Endlich eine technisch sehr überzeugende (für Alleinverdiener leider auch eine sehr exklusive) Lösung bezüglich der Anfälligkeit beweglicher Antriebsteile bei Sauwetter. 
Wer schon mal im aufgeweichtem Boden im Sauerland unterwegs war (speziell in der Gegend um Hohenlimburg) oder nach 2 Tagen Daueregen in Willingen am Start war weiß warum diese Bikes ihre Berechtigung haben. In diesen Tagen kommt man sicher mit "normalen Bikes sehr gut zurecht, Ganzjahresbiker und Allwetterfahrer finden zurzeit kein besseres Produkt.
Jungs, die Bikes sind geil. Bocksteif, gute Geometrie (bin beide gefahren), unverwechselbares Produkt, pfiffige Optik, geniale Detaillösungen wie sie sich nur ein Werkzeugmacher ausdenken kann. Das Gewicht beim Moss wie beim Alp hab ich nicht als sonderlich negativ bemerkt (zumal mein Rad auch nicht soviel leichter ist), man merkt sicherlich dass das LFR hinten schwer ist- was aber bei allen Nabenschaltungen der Fall sein wird. Das Bike fühlt sich antriebsneutral an, ganz leichtes Wippen WIE BEI JEDEM AKTIVEN Fully (auch beim LITEVILLE) bergauf ohne künstlich träge gemachte Hinterbauten- aber kein nennenswertes Einsacken in den Federweg. Man sieht es aber kann es nicht fühlen. Es fährt sich sehr gut. Es scheppert nix (wie auch), Gangwechsel ohne zu überlegen was den richtigen Kettenlauf betrifft... hm, schon eine ganz feine Sache. Schalten unter Volllast ist aber wie bei Kette auch nicht so toll. 
165 kg zulässiges Gewicht? Alter Schwede, das werden nicht viele Hersteller zulassen, bei ganz vielen ist bei 100 Schluß. Selbst bei Sattelstützen wird das schwierig. 
Große Jungs passen da schon drauf, das kann ich bestätigen (1,93m) obwohl ich etwas Zweifel diesbezüglich hatte. Mit 400er Stütze? Junge, wo willst Du hin? Damit geht auch 100cm Schrittlänge.
Was ich mir wünschen würde an diesen Exclusivbikes (außer einem anderen Preis   ) wären andere Bremsen. Dauerhaltbar heißt für mich was anderes (waren es Maguras?)- allein schon optisch / haptisch, das geht besser. 
HOPE Bremsen passen aber wohl nicht so ideal wie ich hörte.
CHRIS KING z. B. ist toll aber treibt den Preis unnötig an. Auch da gibt es Alternativen die preislich näher am Markt orientiert sind (z. B. DT/ HOPE), ohne auf Taiwan zurückgreifen zu müssen. Ich würde mir wünschen dass die Anbauteile freier konfigurierbar wären (gemäß Firmenphilosophie natürlich in TOP Qualität). 
Eine optionale UST Bereifung wäre ev. ein weiterer Schritt Richtung "wartungsfrei".

Super Teile habt Ihr da gebaut


----------



## KATZenfreund (28. Juni 2010)

@LTS-Spinner:

Ganz meine Rede, ganz meine Rede...he he...

Ist es doch wahr, das diese Fullies etwas bieten, was so kein zweites Mal zu bekommen ist.

Warte derzeit minütlich auf die Auslieferung meines bestellten Moos - kanns kaum erwarten! Will´s endlich fahren!!!


----------



## Fezza (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Ich bin vergangenes Wochenende in Davos das 24h-Rennen gefahren (mit meinem Ti-HT) und durfte einige Meter mit einem Katz-fahrer (er fuhr single!) mitfahren: Das Bike sieht nicht nur gut aus, es scheint auch sehr gut zu funktionieren!! Ich bin begeistert von dem Bike und freue mich auf die nächste Begegnung mit Katz in freier Wildbahn!! Manchmal wird doch was schlaues in der Schweiz entwickelt


----------



## KATZenfreund (30. Juni 2010)

Mein Bikel ist nun bald bei mir. Am WE wird es auf der Taufe gehoben. Derweilst dies:
*10. Rang für das Moos am 24h Rennen

Der  Schwyzer Christoph Fässler ist mit dem KATZ Moos
 das 24h Rennen  in  Davos gefahren. Er belegte als Einzelfahrer den 
starken 10. Rang,   absolvierte 32 Runden, trank über 10 Liter, legte 240
... km,  5'440  Höhenmeter und über 80 Sprünge zurück und hatte 0 Defekte. 
Fässler:  "Das Bike wippt nicht, und es wippt so 
extrem nicht, dass  es  sofort auffällt. (auch wenn ich es Leuten zum 
Probefahren gab, war   das eines der ersten Feedbacks). Es ist extrem 
steif und macht  riesig  Spass in der Abfahrt. Es hat eine bequeme 
Position, ich  kriegte keine  Rückenschmerzen.
Mein Kollege hatte  während dem Rennen 1 
Kettenriss, musste 1 mal  die Schaltung  einstellen und jede vierte Runde
 pausieren zum Kette  reinigen und  ölen. Das Katz Bike fährt und fährt 
und fährt.... "

Quelle: katz-fan-seite auf facebook
*


----------



## Kesan (11. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht es den mit Änderungswünschen aus bezüglich der Ausstattung ab Werk aus ? z.b. breitere Felgen anstelle der 719 ( hab selber etwas schlechte erfahrungen gemacht schmale Felgen , 18 mm in meinen fall und 2.4 Reifen ) . Oder ein Tick das gesamte kürzer übersetzt. Mein Berggang ist im moment oftmals 22/34 ihr gebt 22/32, ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung wie sich die 2 Zähne auswirken.


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. Juli 2010)

Kesan schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den mit Änderungswünschen aus bezüglich der Ausstattung ab Werk aus ? z.b. breitere Felgen anstelle der 719 ( hab selber etwas schlechte erfahrungen gemacht schmale Felgen , 18 mm in meinen fall und 2.4 Reifen ) . Oder ein Tick das gesamte kürzer übersetzt. Mein Berggang ist im moment oftmals 22/34 ihr gebt 22/32, ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung wie sich die 2 Zähne auswirken.



Hallo Kesan,

in der Übersetzung sind derzeit wohl keine Änderungen möglich - die Kinematik ist auf die Übersetzung abgestimmt und umgekehrt.
Wenn Du allerdings andere Felgen willst, kannst Du ja das Rahmenset nehmen - Du müsstest wohl Deine Felge dann in die Schweiz schicken...das ist allerdins nur eine Annahme. Eine Mail unter [email protected] oder der Besuch der Seite in meiner Signatur (wartungfreundliche Bikes und dort siehe FAQs) helfen sicher weiter.

Grüße aus Hamburg

Rainer


----------



## KATZenfreund (27. Juli 2010)

Neuigkeiten auf fahrrad-news.com:

http://www.fahrrad-news.com/mtb/613-katz-bikes-aufgeraeumtes-design-am-moos-2011

Gute Ideen.

Witzigerweise habe ich mir 2009 schon eine SON RR Dynamonabe und den Edelux geholt um ihn dann ins Moos zu setzen, wenn ich Licht brauche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (27. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin für meine Frage, warum man am MTB keinen Gepäckträger hat hier mal kräftig ausgelacht worden...


----------



## KATZenfreund (7. August 2010)

So. Da isses. Bilder folgen. Wir sind letztes Wochenende umgezogen und hatten kein INet und Zeit auch nicht...

Gestern die erste kleine Runde gefahren.

Montagequalität und Einstellung "ab Werk" 1A. 

Fett wo es hingehört und Winkel(Sattel), Druck(Reifen, Gabel, Dämpfer) und Genauigkeit(Einspeichung), wo gewünscht:

<1mm Seitenschlag, Höhenschlag nicht spürbar.
Speichenspannung sehr gut: 1 Knarzer bei extremer Wiegetrittbelastung im Sprint.

Musste aus dem Karton nur den Lenker in den Vorbau setzen und festziehen.
Bremsen top voreingestellt. Lediglich Griffweiteneinstellung nötig.

Der Dämpfer war mit ca. 6bar vgefüllt. Anscheinend genau richtig. Gabel: noch nicht genau gerpüft, bis dato aber einwandfreie Funktion.

Fahreindruck: ruhig bis still. 
Darüberhinaus Rohloff-typische Nabengeräusche.

Ausgewogene Performance, gutes Zusammenspiel zwischen Gabel und Dämpfer.
Sau flink um die Ecken zu flitzen, sehr sicheres Gefühl beim abrupten Richtungswechsel wegen plötzlich auftauchenden Obstacles.

Derzeit fahre ich noch nicht "end" sportlich: Vorbau in "hoch" Position, Spacer unter Vorbau. Werde ich noch absenken. - Suche für den Syntace Duraflite Carbon geeignete Barends. Die von Syntace gehen garnicht. Machen den Lenker noch breiter und sind viel zu schwer. Und gefallen mir nicht.

Mein Schätzchen hat einen Namen: Catweazle: Eine Katze, die auf Samtpfoten Wieselflink durchs Gehölz flitzt... SUPER FEELING AUF DEM BIKE!!!
Im Lockout von Gabel und Dämpfer fäht es sich wie ein Hadtail: schnell, 100% sputreu und steif.

Rahmen: hitzebehandeltes Aluminium, nicht näher spezifiziert. Soll laut Katz auf dem Prüfstand genügend Reserven haben um den Rahmen danach leichter zu bauen.(Siehe Bericht aus der Bike) 

Die Schweissnähte könnten schöner sein. Starkes Gusset am Unterrohr. Ein hochovales Oberrohr(ca. 35mm x 45mm) ein fettes Unterrohr(ca. 55mm). Das Steuerrohr habe ich noch nicht nachgemesssen. Platz für einen Flaschenhalter.

Die Kettenführung ist absolut klapperfrei und Laufgeräusche sind nicht vernehmbar.
Ein wenig scheint es spürbar zu sein, dass etwas Kraft "im Antrieb bleibt". Muss erst mehr gefahren sein, um zu merken, ob´s in die Federung geht.

Radausbau wie im Video von Katz: vollkommen easy und schmierfrei für Finger und Klamotten zu bewerkstelligen - genial.

Kein Schlackern oder Klappern im Fahrbetrieb hörbar.

Farben: wie auf dem Avatar.

Sattel ist grenz-hart. Mit Polster in der Hose(normale Jeans sind was für harte Jungs) geht´s aber gut.

Die Motogrips von Syntace sind noch nicht der letzte Schrei, doch sie sind griffig genug und vielleicht liegt es an den fehlenden Handschuhen, dass ich doch etwas unangenehmen Druck in den Handgelenken spürte.

Fazit nach ca. 30 km:
Wenn´s weiter so Spass macht - unvorstellbar!


----------



## tora (8. August 2010)

Hallo KATZenfreund.

Glückwunsch zu dem geilen Bike & viel Spaß damit!
Das Avatar-Bild sieht richtig lecker aus 

Tolles Rad 

Gruß, Torsten


----------



## KongoApe (11. August 2010)

Das Konzept Roloff ist allein schon äußerst interessant 

Fragen: 
1. wie schaut es mit den Daumenschaltern von Roloff aus? Sind diese nun lieferbar? Mitte 2009 hiess es mal: wird von roloff entwickelt.
Drehschalter/Gripshift finde ich ein Rückschritt; kann damit nix anfangen, sry

2. wieviel kosten nun die jeweiligen Rahmenkit`s  alleine? ( All-Mountain, ALP, Moos-Marathon-modell usw.)
Ist dieser für < 2500 euro ohne Dämpfer+Roloff zu bekommen? ( der Mehraufpreis v. 1000 euro f. die Spezial-Schwungscheiben-Schwinge wäre es wohl wert; vs. Nicolai )
Oder ist das Rahmenset nur mit der Roloff+dt-swiss-Dämpfer-Kombi erhältlich? 

3. ist eine Roloff aus D ( EK: < 1000 euro) einfach an dem Rahmen montierbar oder benötige ich eine modifizierte Katz-Roloff-Nabe?  wenn ja, worin besteht der Unterschied genau im Detail?
lt. homepage nicht genau erklärt. 

4. sind die Antriebsteile alle iso-metrisch-Norm/vs. zoll-Maß ( Spannringe, Lager, Bolzen usw.) oder werden diverse Teile speziell hergestellt? wg. Ausstausch/Ersatzteilsortiment

5. gibt es bei Selbstverzollung ( EK in CH ) die schweizer USt (8,x%) gegen Vorlage des grünen Scheines retoure?


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. August 2010)

Hi KongoAPe,

ich versuche mal zu antworten, hoffe aber auf Korrektur von den KATZen...

1. Daumenschalter: weiss ich nix drÃ¼ber.

2. Rahmenkit unter 2500â¬ wohl eher nicht, genaue Preise entweder beim HÃ¤ndler in D(siehe Homepage Katz) oder direkt in der Schweiz erfragen. 
Rahmen-DÃ¤mpfert-Kombi nur in Verbiundung mit Felge erhÃ¤ltlich. Wenn Du eine andere Felge wÃ¼schst, musst Du Dich an die Schweizer wenden. Ob sie Dir die dann einbauen, und wie das geht...keine Ahnung. Einfach fragen!

3. Eine Rohloff ist nicht einfach so montierbar. Es braucht eine Katz-Rohloffnabe. Den Unterschied macht die Kupplung, bzw. die Nut/Mitnehmer und Finger/Antreibsachsen - LÃ¶sung. Alte Naben werden, soweit ich weiss, nicht umgebaut.

4. Soweit ich weiss, sind alle Teile metrisch. Verschiedene Schrauben in den Abdeckungen sind Torx10, andere Inbus(?mm). Ich selber habe den Antrieb noch nicht offen gehabt. Bilder der Teile gibt es aber hier im Thread ein paar Seiten weiter vorn.

5. Eine Selbsverzollung wird teuer: Verkaufspreis - 9% Schweizer Steuersatz, dann an der Grenze +19% deutscher Steuersatz... Auf Rechnung kaufen ist billiger. Habe fÃ¼r den Versand des kompletten Bikes ca. 60â¬ bezahlt...und musste "nur" den deutschen Steuersatz berappen...;-)

GrÃ¼Ãe aus Hamburg
KATZenfreund


----------



## KongoApe (11. August 2010)

1. Daumenschalter werkelt f. mich pers. ergonomischer; Gripshift mit Handschuh? ho ho ho...

2. Felgen kann ich selber einspeichen und kaufe diese ca. 50% günstiger ein. Aber was hat die Roloff-Nabe mit der Felge zu tun?

3. Katz-Rohloffnabe. Aha, jawoll, aufgemerkt. 
Den Unterschied macht die Kupplung, bzw. die Nut/Mitnehmer und Finger/Antreibsachsen. 
Kann man das selber umbauen? oder muss dabei der ganze Kern geöffnet werden? Die einzige Modifizierung müsste doch das Antriebsrad sein; die Verschalterei funktioniert doch konventionell per Gripshift(up/down)?

4. Bilder der Teile habe ich im vorigen Thread bereits gesehen; nur mit bloßem Auge ist metrisch/zoll nicht erkennbar; Referenz? 

5. Der EK müsste in CH günstiger, verglichen EU sein, weil die Kosten f. Logistik, Verzollung, Papierkram, Speditionen wegfallen. Analog käme man günstiger weg ( je nach Kurs/ aktuell eher - )
Selbsverzollung ist keine Aktion. Zum Zollhaus gehen, auzuführende Ware anmelden mit Invoice; an der Kasse zahlen, grünen Schein mitnehmen, CH-Ust retounieren lassen, fertig. Da braucht man keine prof. Zollspedition.
Danke

Könntest Du von der ausgebauten Katz-Roloff-Nabe mal ein Makro-Foto machen; irgendwann mal nebenher, bei einer Putzaktion? oder so
merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (11. August 2010)

1. Das meinte ich nicht. Ich weiss nichts von einem fertig entwickelten Daumenschalter fÃ¼r die Rohloffnabe. Ich selber komme mit dem Drehgriff derzeit jedenfalls 100%ig zurecht.

2. Wegen der anderen Achse der Nabe kannst Du diese nicht in einen herkÃ¶mmlichen ZentrierstÃ¤nder packen und einfach einspeichen.

3. Nein, kannst Du nicht selber umbauen/fertigen. Macht Rohloff in Zusammenarbeit mnit Katz(ich weiss nicht wer die Kupplungseinheit herstellt). Und das tatsÃ¤chlich ausschlieÃende: der Katz NabenkÃ¶rper ist ein ganz anderer, als fÃ¼r die herkÃ¶mmlichen Rohloffnaben.

4. Referenz? Ich fahre selber ein Katz Moos. Habe die Schrauben nicht entfernt, aber Ersatzteile dÃ¼rften keine Hexerei werden.

5. In der Schweiz zahlst Du den VK. Z.B. 6898â¬/ca. 10990ChF fÃ¼r das Moos. Der Schweizer Preis belÃ¤uft sich nur wenig unterschiedlich in ChF. Davon an der Grenze - 9,X% Schweizer Steuer. Darauf dann 19% deutscher Steuer. Wo ist das billiger? Wollte ich auch machen, lieÃ es dann aber bleiben.

Mit dem Bild tu ich mir schwer. Frage mal bei Katz nach, was die davon halten, ist mir lieber so.
Bis denne


----------



## KongoApe (11. August 2010)

1. = individuell

2.  herkömmlichen Zentrierständer packen und einfach einspeichen = funktioniert nicht - aufgemerkt.
Aber was tun, wenn mir zwei Speichen abreissen? extra einen gesonderten Zentrierständer kaufen oder selber bauen? (interessante Frage)

3. Macht Rohloff in Zusammenarbeit mnit Katz(ich weiss nicht wer die Kupplungseinheit herstellt). 
Gut, dann kläre ich die Frage bei Roloff, bezüglich Garantie, Reparaturfall während der Garantiezeit, usw. ab. Im schlimmsten Fall könnte ich die Nabe direkt zu Roloff schicken? ( wg. Transportwegverkürzung )

4. Nachbauen kann man fast alles. Die Chinesen bauen sogar den Eurofighter nach; nur verstehen diese das System nicht. Hauptsache: nachgebaut. 

5. Wo ist das billiger? Wollte ich auch machen, ließ es dann aber bleiben.
Gut. Erfahrungsgemäss sind die Exportpreise oftmals günstiger. Evtl. kann man vor Ort im Werk einen "speziellen Preis" aushandeln und mit den pfiffigen Katzbrüdern handeln: " Lasst uns feilschen ". Händereib

6. "Mit dem Bild tu ich mir schwer" ( vermutlich wird dann der versprochene Rabatt wieder storniert ? aber nur Spaß )

ja, geht i.O. Werde dann auf der Eurobike kurz mal am Katzstand vorbeiluugen mir ein Prospekt mitnehmen und heimlich Fotos davon machen. Aber vorher schaue ich noch beim Roloff-Stand vorbei und quetsch die aus.


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. August 2010)

2 Speichen kaufen und im eingebauten Rad zentrieren - so geht´s.

3. Keine Ahnung, probier´s!

4. Deswegen ja auch eher kein Bild...

5. Funzt nicht.

6. Haste mich verstanden - Danke!Ach ja, Rabatt gab´s keinen. 

Viel Spass,,
rainer


----------



## KongoApe (11. August 2010)

jawoll, soooh wird`s gemacht:
Speichen kaufen und im eingebauten Rad zentrieren - so geht´s.
Analog müsste ich mir noch 2-Zentrierlehren + Schellen bauen? als Referenz. Oder gibt es eine prof. Lösung?
Weil Felgenbremsen sind ja nicht.


ps. ein ehem. Vereinskollege raucht kollektive mit seiner Frau fast 5 - 6 Schachteln HB, täglich. 
Macht pro Jahr: 8100 euro ( dynamisch/variabel) exkl. Zinsen
Nach 40 Jahren: 328.000 euro 

Erkenntnis: Der Kollege+Frau verraucht runde 54,75 Katz-Fahrrader in seinem Leben. Ah Woohnsinn!


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. August 2010)

So verbrennt man Gesundheit und gte Laune sowie Bewegung an der frischen Luft, echt krasse Rechnung...


----------



## kitor (19. August 2010)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> 1
> 5. In der Schweiz zahlst Du den VK. Z.B. 6898/ca. 10990ChF für das Moos.  Bis denne


----------



## wartungsfrei (29. August 2010)

See you at Eurobike


----------



## Freeeeak (20. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Wow.. 24 Seiten lesen ist ja schon echt anstrengend.. 90 Minuten und ich bin jetzt mehr begeistert denn je.

Letzte Woche habe ich die " falsche" Radzeitung gelesen und mich verguckt in ein Katz ... ein Alp soll es werden.  Nun habe ich alle im Umkreis liegenden Händler (400 km) angerufen aber keiner hat ein Bike mit L Rahmen.... wenn sie überhaupt ein Katz im Laden haben. Aber viele haben gar keine im Laden.

Nun meine Frage oder bitte... gibt's hier im Umkreis von 100 km um Wolfsburg jemanden der ein Katz L Bike hat, egal ob Moos oder Alp, zum gucken, anfassen und mal eine kleine Runde drehen, wegen der Sitz Geometrie. Denn ich möchte nicht die Katz im Sack kaufen.. 

Über eine Info(Zusage würde ich mich freuen. Als PM

PS: Wie kann man die KATZen denn erreichen, gehen nicht ans Telefon, Mails dauern laut Homepage Infos mehrere Wochen


----------



## Freeeeak (23. September 2010)

Hmm kann leider nicht mehr editieren......was gab es denn zu seen (sehen?).


----------



## TheJohnny (24. September 2010)

Ein Stadtfahrrad mit gekapseltem Antrieb.

'M' wie Mountain = Moos
'R' wie Reise = Reif
'S' wie Stadt= See


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (24. September 2010)

Schade, ich hatte gehofft, das Katz den Bosch-Pedelec-Motor im ALP einbaut.


----------



## Rhombus (24. September 2010)

Ich finde die Bikes ja super, aber......

ich meine, dass die Übersetzung beim Reif viel viel zu kurz ist! Wahrscheinlich genauso beim Stadtrad....


----------



## KATZenfreund (24. September 2010)

Bei meinem Moos hört das Mittreten erst bei ca. 50km/h auf, ich glaube, das sollte für ein(zumal wenn beladen) "Reise"rad ausreichen...

Für höheres Tempo gibt es "Renn"räder...

Grüße

KATZenfreund


----------



## Freeeeak (25. September 2010)

Hallo Holger,
kannst du mir bitte ein weißes Alp mit roten Aufklebern und roten Eloxialteile zaubern, quasi so, wie es als Premium auch gekauft werden kann...? Danke


----------



## TheJohnny (26. September 2010)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Ein Stadtfahrrad mit gekapseltem Antrieb.
> 
> 'M' wie Mountain = Moos
> 'R' wie Reise = Reif
> 'S' wie Stadt= See



Ich muss mich mal selbst korrigieren:

'M' wie Marathon = Moos
'A' wie All Mountain = Alp (hatte ich oben vergessen)


----------



## Rhombus (26. September 2010)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Bei meinem Moos hört das Mittreten erst bei ca. 50km/h auf, ich glaube, das sollte für ein(zumal wenn beladen) "Reise"rad ausreichen...
> 
> Für höheres Tempo gibt es "Renn"räder...
> 
> ...



Ist klar, bei ner Trittfrequenz von 100 vielleicht!

Für Reise und Stadträder sind die Übersetzungen zu kurz!
Warum haben die mit Kettenschaltungen immer 48er Kettenblätter???

Die müssten min. 36er Kettenblätter haben, wenn hinten das 13er dran ist.


----------



## Speedskater (26. September 2010)

Bei 38/16 mit 2,2er 26" Reifen ergibt im 14. Gang eine Trittfrequenz von ca. 115 1/min.


----------



## KATZenfreund (26. September 2010)

...und für einen geübten Rouleur - wie wir sie alle ja sind - ist eine normale Trittfrequenz - siehe auch Trainingslehre - so ca. 90 U/min.
In meinen Augen eine lockere Angelegenheit.

Um dann bis 115 U/min zu kommen, um im Verkehr mitzuschwimmen, da braucht es nicht viel...

Wie schrieb schon Stuntzi/Rockymountix: wer dauerhaft über 35 km/h fahren will hat was in der Routenplanung falsch gemacht ( oder will in der Stadt mit den Autos mithalten...)

Kommt schon Jungens: welcher Stadtradler fährt von sich aus so schnell, und wer es kann, der schafft das auch mit der Übersetzung von Katz! Viel wichtiger ist doch, etwaiges Gepäck an welcher Steigung auch immer - es ist nicht überall so flach wie in Hamburg - noch gut vom Fleck zu bekommen!

Die Rohloffer von Katz sind eben keine Cityflitzer, sondern eher Mulis, die auch in bergigen Regionen funzen...müssen, sind ja auch ein schweizer Produkt.


----------



## Rhombus (26. September 2010)

Bekommst Su von Katz alles zwei Wochen einen Satz Reifen umsonst? Oder warum sprichst Du so dafür?

Ich finde die Bikes super!!! Aber es sind keine Rennräder! Und wenn man mit 115Upm durch die Gegend eiert, kann man sie nicht alle an der Pfanne haben!
70-90 ist OK, aber diese Übersetzungen sind zu kurz! Und da gibts auch nichts schön zu reden.

Und wenn Stuntzi von 35K/mh spricht, meint er sicherlich keine Strassenräder! Vielleicht nochmal nachschauen, wo er seine Touren absolviert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (27. September 2010)

Also: definitiv keine Goodie-Transfers.

Das Stadtrad hat 28", damit schon mal einen für die Stadt geeigneteren Radumfang.

Das Reuserad Reif ist für Gepcäfahrten gebaut - siehe oben. Ich fahre das Moos und mir reicht die Übnersetzung für 30%ige Anstiege und für Fahrten bis 50 km/h mit Tretunterstützung. 
Fahrt die Räder doch mal selber und lasst diese unsinnigen Theoriediskussionen.

Und gut fahrend eiert man mit 115 nicht durch die Gegend...wenn mann´s kann.


----------



## Speedskater (27. September 2010)

Wenn man mit einem Mountainbike mit Rohloff Speedhub mit einer Primärübersetzung von 38/16 unterwegs ist, kann man damit entsprechende Steigungen bewältigen und hätte bei 50 km/h eine Trittfequenz von 115 U/min. Bei einer Trittfrequenz von 80 ist man dann mit 35 km/h unterwegs. 
Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, wenn ich mit 50 km/h eine Schotterpiste runterrausche, ist das letzte woran ich denke mittreten. 
Wenn ich in der Stadt mit 35 km/h rumfahre reicht mir das auch.


----------



## KATZenfreund (27. September 2010)

Danke Speedskater, meine Rede.
Ab 40 auf Schotter kriege ich eh die Flatter...
Und neulich reichten auch 40 `schnellgekurbelte um den Fixiekurier in HH zu toppen...hehe..


----------



## Peter446688 (29. September 2010)

freddy_walker schrieb:


> Hm, machen wir alles falsch? Verrate uns deinen Trick! Bei mir funzt das nicht - Kettenblatt 3.000km, dann aber echt am Ende, Kette ca. 1.500km, Ritzel >3.000km ... und das mit Speedhub...
> 
> 12.00km ohne Wechsel und ohne Probs - no way.
> 
> Gruß, Frederik




ich würde es mal zwischendurch mit reinigen versuchen anstatt alles auszutauschen, noch dazu beim händler, bei dem verschleiß von euch würde ich mir auch einen werkzeugkasten zulegen und die teile über das internet erwerben

also die berechnung ist abenteuerlich, alle 1500km kette und alle 4000km das schaltwerk austauschen und alle 1000 km die schaltkabel wechseln, das wäre dann ja im monat einmal und so dumm wird wohl auch keiner sein und das dreifache pro ersatzteil bezahlen, wenn man es auch um viel weniger haben kann


----------



## Peter446688 (29. September 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> die meisten Bikemech's in der Schweiz haben die offizielle Preisliste vom
> Importeur. Gute Kunden kriegen meistens noch Rabatt und dann kommt
> noch der Arbeitsaufwand dazu.
> 
> ...



genau da liegt euer problem nicht selber zu schrauben, gerade der antrieb ist recht einfach selber einzustellen, jedem schaltwerk liegt eine beschreibung bei, und gerade hochwertige schaltwerke und umwerfer sind einfach einzustellen, lesen muss aber man schon können und vielleicht links von rechts unterscheiden können, aber aufgrund der kinematik erkennt man auch ohne zu lesen, welche schraube für was verantwortlich ist

erstens, wer nicht selber schraubt versteht die technik und funktion nicht und macht dadurch viel kaputt, und zweitens der händler merkt sofort ob sich einer auskennt oder nicht und tauscht die teile natürlich extrem oft aus, sagt dann einfach, die funktionieren nicht mehr, reperatur rentiert sich nicht usw - ich würde den händler wechseln und selber schrauben denn eins ist klar, die lachen dich aus im bikeshop, alles selbst erlebt, da bist du der d..p, wenn du alles schön bezahlst

das ist so wie beim schlüsseldienst, wenn man sich selber aussperrt, oder wenn computer, Tv-gerät oder waschmaschiene am wochenende schnell repariert werden müssen - abzockerei nennt man das


----------



## KATZenfreund (29. September 2010)

@berechnerobdassostimmenkann

Die Preise sind NATÃRLICH deswegen so gewÃ¤hlt, um den (zugegebenermasasen in unseren Kreisen weniger anzutreffenden) "Normal-Bike-User" zu sehen, bzw. um die Unterschiede in den Kosten etwas "derber" ausfallen zu lassen.

Sicher schrauben hier eine ganze Menge Leute selber. Zweitens: es gibt auch "faule" Schrauber, die erst dann schrauben, wennÂ´s nicht mehr anders geht (mein "Herbergsvater" meinte, er wÃ¼rde einfach solange mit der einen Kette fahren, bis er alles in den Shop bringt und dort den ganzen Batzen tauschen lÃ¤sst). Drittens: gibt es die "alles-ganz-genau-Schrauber", die mit KerttenverschleiÃlehre, Ritzel und Kettenblattkontollen etc. so oft checken, bis es beim erstmÃ¶glichen Zeitpunkt getauscht werden kann(vielleicht so was wie Spieltrieb...)...Und und und...Fazit: eine Grundlage zur Berechnung muss her...und ist gefunden: BedienungsanleitungsgemÃ¤Ães Tauschen der VerschleiÃteile zu Preisen im Shop, d.h. empfohlener Verkaufspreis + SchraubergebÃ¼hr(Meisterstunde kostet mindestens 6â¬ fÃ¼r 5 minuten).

Erfahrungen mit dem Katz Antrieb zeigen, dass bei einer Laufleistung von bis zu 12.000km nach ca. 6.500 km ein Kettenwechsel nÃ¶tig wurde. Dieser wurde natÃ¼rlich nicht im FachgeschÃ¤ft durchgefÃ¼hrt. D.h. geringere Kosten als im Paradebeispiel.

Ich selber habe noch keine 1.000km gefahren (bisher meist Terrain um Hamburg, die letzten 100km im "Bergmodus: steile Anstiege, viel Wiegetrtt und etlicher Druck auf dem Pedal). Verschleiss der Kette ist am Kompensator noch nicht feststellbar. An meiner StadtfrÃ¤se allerdings schon(Kettenmesslehre "fÃ¤llt durch").
GerÃ¤usche machte der nicht fest genug angezogene Sattel, die knarzenden Sohlen auf den Pedalen und alle 100km die obligatorische "Dichtungsquietsche" am Mitnehmer wegen des sehr strammen Sitzes der Dichtung. Sonst war Ruhe im System. SEEEHR angenehm. Kein klappern beim hoppen, kein Schaltwerk-Ditscher auf Untergrund und bneim Transport null Fett im Auto.

GUT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeeeak (29. September 2010)

Hallo,
Also ganz Teile ich deine Meinung nicht. Am Wochenende MUSS gar nichts sofort repariert werden, es ist zwar ärgerlich aber mal ehrlich, Wer nur Computer und TV im Sinn hat ist meistens sehr einsam. 

Ich Oute mich auch als null Bock schrauber, ich fahre auch lieber und bezahle für ein durchdachtes Konzept auch meine Euros. Es gibt halt Dinge, die mag man einfach nicht tun, andere gehen regelrecht auf beim schrauben. Für mich ist das dann eher ein notwendiges Übel, wenn ich mal schrauben muss. Aber wenn ein Konzept weniger Arbeit bedeutet, ist das für mich gut. 

Es wurde hier auch schon erwähnt, ein Hobby ist ein Hobby. Was kostet die Welt. Und es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, ob er ein Bike kauft oder selber erstellen möchte, was im Katz Bike durch den Rahmen eher schwierig sein wird.


----------



## KATZenfreund (29. September 2010)

@freeeek:

da gebe ich DIr Recht, jeder ist seines Rades Schmied. Auch ich schraube nicht um des schraubens willen, sondern wenn es was zu tun gibt. Putzen ist schon eher meine Sache...grins...ich mag wenn´s glänzt und blitzt...

Eine Besonderheit sei noch erwähnt: der Ketten-umhüllende Kasten ist aus einem Blecht gemacht, welches gebogen, verschweiss und mit Frästeilen wiederum verschweisst wurde. Dieser Kasten ist innen mit Neopren kaschiert(anti-klapper-Massnahme). Das Kettenblatt wurde für die benötigte Kettenlinie entworfen und ist eines der preistreibenden Teile am Bike. Die Verschalung aus Carbon, die Lauf- und die Spannrolle sind aufwendigst kontruiert(die Spannrolle läuft exzentrisch geführt auf dem federgespannten Kompensator) und trotzdem ist der Hinterbau steifer als der mancher anderer rennomierter Hersteller.
Die Wartung des Antriebs - sollte er gewartet werden - ist recht einfach. Es wird ein 10er Torx benötigt um die Abdeckungen zu entfernen, ein 3er Inbus, Kurbelabzieher und Kettennieter. Dazu ein 5er Inbus für Vorbau-Lenler-Sattel (gut gelöst mit Syntace) und für die VR Nabe von ChrisKing. Zuletzt wird ein 20er Torx für die Demontage der vorderen Laufrole benötigt. Luft- und Dämpferpumpe(mitgeliefert von FOX) Luft für die Reifen hole ich mit passgenau an der nächsten Tanke.

Nach dem ersten Wachsen des Lacks beschränkt sich das Putzen nach der Fahrt auf das abbürsten groberen Schmutzes/Schlamms und dem wegwischen von Rest.

Leider hat mein Lenker eine Lackblase. Werde ich nach meinem Urlaub mit Syntace anschauen müssen. 
Die Sattelstütze ist voll versenkbar, wass mir in den Alpen seht entgegen kam.

Der Rocket Ron reichte dort für meine Verhältnbisse gut aus. Werde ihn gegewn den Race King von Conti tauschen, wenn er ruinter ist. Druck: so zwischen 1,7 - 2,0 bar

Der Lack macht einen guten EIndruck: trotz manchen raueren "Ditschern" hat nur der Aufkleber einen bleibenden Schaden(Gabel) davongetragen. Note: 1

Druck im Federbein 5 bar und in der Gabel etwas darunter. SAG bei mir 20%, d.h. voren ca 2,5 cm, hinten 1 cm. 
Ich finde das Bike sehr komfortabel, im Lockout sehr schnell, antreibsneutral und auf der Hatz sehr sehr wendig, ohne nervös zu sein.

Alles in Allem bis jetzt ein Volltreffer.

- nur Lenkerhörnchen habe ich noch keine gefunden -

Grüße

KATZenfreund


----------



## Peter446688 (29. September 2010)

Freeeeak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Also ganz Teile ich deine Meinung nicht. Am Wochenende MUSS gar nichts sofort repariert werden, es ist zwar ärgerlich aber mal ehrlich, Wer nur Computer und TV im Sinn hat ist meistens sehr einsam.



bei manch einem muss es schon repariert werden, aber es bleibt dir frei überlassen, das ganze wochenende im freien zu stehen und von außen die haustür zu betrachten, weil du eben nichts repariert haben willst, 

übrigens waren das beispiele, die dafür herhalten wie schlecht informierte menschen von werkstätten über den tisch gezogen weden



Freeeeak schrieb:


> Ich Oute mich auch als null Bock schrauber, ich fahre auch lieber und bezahle für ein durchdachtes Konzept auch meine Euros. Es gibt halt Dinge, die mag man einfach nicht tun, andere gehen regelrecht auf beim schrauben. Für mich ist das dann eher ein notwendiges Übel, wenn ich mal schrauben muss. Aber wenn ein Konzept weniger Arbeit bedeutet, ist das für mich gut.



na ja weniger arbeit bedeutet es ja nicht, wenn man lt hersteller alle 7500km die kette wechseln muss, das muss ich jedenfalls nicht, villeicht weil ich vorausdenkend schalte, das bike reinige und in schuss halte, alles richtig einstelle und somit der verschleiß gering gehalten wird



Freeeeak schrieb:


> Es wurde hier auch schon erwähnt, ein Hobby ist ein Hobby. Was kostet die Welt. Und es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, ob er ein Bike kauft oder selber erstellen möchte, was im Katz Bike durch den Rahmen eher schwierig sein wird.



es geht nicht um bike und komponenten selber bauen, sondern das gekaufte selbst ans rad zu schrauben, durch das selber schrauben hat man dann die möglichkeit günstig einzukaufen

also ich kenne nur wenige menchen die glücklich sind wenn sie für das selbe das doppelte bezahlen dürfen


----------



## Peter446688 (29. September 2010)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> @freeeek:
> 
> da gebe ich DIr Recht, jeder ist seines Rades Schmied. Auch ich schraube nicht um des schraubens willen, sondern wenn es was zu tun gibt. Putzen ist schon eher meine Sache...grins...ich mag wenn´s glänzt und blitzt...



das dürfte wohl jeder so machen, man schraubt und stellt dann was ein, wenn was anfällt, oder wenn man ein neues teil gekauft hat, ich kenne keinen der nur so aus jux und tollerei an seinem rad herumschraubt, obwohl alles perfekt funktioniert

jedenfalls halten die teile wesentlich länger, wenn man sie richtig einstellt, wartet und reinigt, eine abdeckung der kette allein hilft da nicht wirklich, wie man an der haltbarkeit von kette sehen kann


----------



## Peter446688 (29. September 2010)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> @berechnerobdassostimmenkann
> 
> Die Preise sind NATÃRLICH deswegen so gewÃ¤hlt, um den (zugegebenermasasen in unseren Kreisen weniger anzutreffenden) "Normal-Bike-User" zu sehen, bzw. um die Unterschiede in den Kosten etwas "derber" ausfallen zu lassen.



bringt aber nichts, wenn es falsch ist und vieles nicht eingerechnet wird, z.b die rohloff, also wenn ich es durchrechne, dann ist die kettenschaltung billiger und wenn ihr solche sparfÃ¼chse und schraubfaul seit, na dann empfehle ich ein hardtail aus alu mit xt schaltung, das gibts um 2000 euro, und da lÃ¤sst man alle 2 jahre den antrieb austauschen, das kommt wesentlich billiger



KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Sicher schrauben hier eine ganze Menge Leute selber. Zweitens: es gibt auch "faule" Schrauber, die erst dann schrauben, wennÂ´s nicht mehr anders geht (mein "Herbergsvater" meinte, er wÃ¼rde einfach solange mit der einen Kette fahren, bis er alles in den Shop bringt und dort den ganzen Batzen tauschen lÃ¤sst). Drittens: gibt es die "alles-ganz-genau-Schrauber", die mit KerttenverschleiÃlehre, Ritzel und Kettenblattkontollen etc. so oft checken, bis es beim erstmÃ¶glichen Zeitpunkt getauscht werden kann(vielleicht so was wie Spieltrieb...)...Und und und...Fazit: eine Grundlage zur Berechnung muss her...und ist gefunden: BedienungsanleitungsgemÃ¤Ães Tauschen der VerschleiÃteile zu Preisen im Shop, d.h. empfohlener Verkaufspreis + SchraubergebÃ¼hr(Meisterstunde kostet mindestens 6â¬ fÃ¼r 5 minuten).



eine berechnung muss nicht her, weil wenn es ums sparen geht, na dann dÃ¼rfte das katz sowieso nichts sein, zweitens habe ich von diesen wechselzyklen noch nichts gehÃ¶rt, und auch ist es nicht in ordnung, bei der shimano mehr oder weniger alles zu rechnen zu total Ã¼berhÃ¶hten preisen und beim rohloffbike nicht mal die rohloffnabe, weiters was ist mit den ganzen teilen in der kettenstrebe und fÃ¼hrung der kette, gibts da keinen verschleiÃ??

so wie ich wechsle komme ich jedenfalls gÃ¼nstiger als mit katz und rohloff, aber wie gesagt ich warte das bike, ich stelle es richtig ein, und ich putze es von zeit zu zeit, aber alle 1000km die zÃ¼ge wechslen, das macht wohl kaum einer, auch das schaltwerk wird nicht alle 4000km gewechselt und der umwerfer nie lt der berechnung, ich habe noch nie ein schaltwerk wechseln mÃ¼ssen



KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Erfahrungen mit dem Katz Antrieb zeigen, dass bei einer Laufleistung von bis zu 12.000km nach ca. 6.500 km ein Kettenwechsel nÃ¶tig wurde. Dieser wurde natÃ¼rlich nicht im FachgeschÃ¤ft durchgefÃ¼hrt. D.h. geringere Kosten als im Paradebeispiel.



das zeigt ja dass der verschleiÃ der kette kaum vom schmutz abhÃ¤ngt, sondern, wie man damit umgeht, also bei einer abkapselung alle 6500km die kette wechseln ist nicht gerade super



KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Ich selber habe noch keine 1.000km gefahren (bisher meist Terrain um Hamburg, die letzten 100km im "Bergmodus: steile Anstiege, viel Wiegetrtt und etlicher Druck auf dem Pedal). Verschleiss der Kette ist am Kompensator noch nicht feststellbar. An meiner StadtfrÃ¤se allerdings schon(Kettenmesslehre "fÃ¤llt durch").
> GerÃ¤usche machte der nicht fest genug angezogene Sattel, die knarzenden Sohlen auf den Pedalen und alle 100km die obligatorische "Dichtungsquietsche" am Mitnehmer wegen des sehr strammen Sitzes der Dichtung. Sonst war Ruhe im System. SEEEHR angenehm. Kein klappern beim hoppen, kein Schaltwerk-Ditscher auf Untergrund und bneim Transport null Fett im Auto.
> 
> GUT.



ich habe auch null fett im auto, weil ich es kaum im auto transportiere und ansonsten am dach montiere, 

Ã¼brigens fÃ¤hrst du lautlos Ã¼ber die schotterwege, machen die reifen keine lÃ¤rm? also mir ist noch nie aufgefallen, dass die kette am rahmen irgendwelche tÃ¶ne von sich gibt, weil nebenher genug lÃ¤rm entsteht

ich habe ja nichts gegen die firma, die bikes sind ja nicht unansehnlich, die idee ist ja auch nicht schlecht, aber die berechnung ist nicht seriÃ¶s, das hinterlÃ¤sst keinen guten eindruck


----------



## KATZenfreund (29. September 2010)

Ja, die Berechnung hinkt. Einzig der Zug zum Produkt zÃ¤hlt. Naja, so einfasch ist es auch nicht. Das Konzept und die Umsetzung in die Wirklichkeit ist noch recht jung und kann deswegen noch keine, oder nur wenige, Erfahrungswerte in die Diskussion einbringen.
Die Differenzierung in: ich warte das Rad, also fahre ich lange und gut und ich warte nicht, weil ich Katz fahre, und fahre trotzdem gut...weiss auch nicht, ob die sinnvoll ist, denn: gewartet wird ja trotz Katzantrieb auch, doch eben weniger... Die Zeit wird es zeigen.

Also, in Hamburg die Kette alle 6500km zu wechseln bedeutet den TodesstoÃ des ganzen Antriebes, dann ist alles im Eimer. Hier gibt es feinen Sand, fast schon Staub, der die Kette nach 1500km soweit hat, dass sie gewechselt werden muss.
Wenn Du meinst, das geht mit einer anderen(Ketten)-schaltung auch, dann wiegst Du 55kg, bringst keinen Druck auf die Pedale, fÃ¤hrst nur bei Sonne auf Asphalt und schaltest kaum. Was ein Vergleich: Dreck beim MTB Fahren, Schlamm, Schnee, Salz im Winter...Vielfahrer begegnen eben diesen UmstÃ¤nden stÃ¤ndig, deswegen ja die ganze "Versteckerei" davor. Im nÃ¤chsten FrÃ¼hjahr wechselst Di den Antrieb und ich den Lappen, mit dem ich das Rad putze. Das scheint der Unterschied zu sein.
Sorry, dass ich etwas entflammt bin, doch die theoretisiererei geht mir etwas an die Nieren: immer wollen Nichterfahrene den Katzfahrern erzÃ¤hlenb, dass sich das nicht lohne, ohne auch nur ein Katz gefahren zu haben, die Katzfahrer dagegen wissen, was die Nachteile eines offenen Antriebes sind.

Wie auch immer, wers will bezahlt, wer nicht, der kauft eben was anderes und ist auch fÃ¼r andere Argumente nicht oder kaum erreichbar.

Die Sache Ã¼ber den Preis zu rechnen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht sinnvoll. Kauf doch mal ein Velotraum. Ungefedert mit Ã¤hnlich hochwertiger Ausstattung wiegt es genausoviel und der Antrieb ist dann immerhin eine Rohloff. FÃ¼r 3300â¬. 

Gefedert, antriebsneutral, so schwer wie ein Velotraum und GEKAPSELT. Gibt es wo?

Nun schluss mit klugschei++++.

Wer will, kann in Hamburg mein Moos in s mal fahren. Dann sehen wir weiter.

LÃ¤rm machen die Reifen sicher. Wenn Du aber Ã¼ber rauheres GelÃ¤nde fÃ¤hst, wirst Du merken, dass die Kette auf der Kettenstrebe aufschlÃ¤gt, die Schaltung beim Schalten rackert und krachen kann etc. Die Ruhe im Fahrwerk: nur erfahrbar. Komm nach Hamburg und schauÂ´s Dir an. Fahre, und dann sprich weiter.

Fett im Auto wegen der ausgebauten RÃ¤der, die Kette schmiert Ã¼ber das Interieur...Du musst eben immer aufpassen, wohin damit. Bei Katz: Radausbau, alles rein in die Kiste - fertig. 
Wer einen DachtrÃ¤ger hat macht es nur schlimmer: bei 80 Sachen haut der Regen(ja ja, WENN es regnet) ordentlich auf Lager und Dichtungen, der Dampfstrahlereffekt... Fett wird von der Kette gewaschen(heisst ja auch Verlustschmierung...) na ja, deswegen transportiere ich lieber im als auf dem Auto.

GrÃ¼Ãe

Rainer


----------



## san_andreas (29. September 2010)

Ich kenn diese Ruhe von meinem Getriebebike. Es fällt einem sofort auf, welche Geräusche das Bike NICHT macht.


----------



## KATZenfreund (30. September 2010)

@san andreas:

Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund - genau! Man merkt es erst, wenn das "übliche" fehlt...


----------



## Freeeeak (23. November 2010)

PusH....
gibts hier im Norden mittlerweile jemanden, der ein Katz in L hat, welches man sich mal ansehen kann?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## KATZenfreund (23. November 2010)

Ich hab´s leider nur in S, An"sehen" ginge dabei dann aber sicher auch...;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeeeak (23. November 2010)

Ich weiss Rainer, du bist meine erste Adresse in Hamburg. Die Katzen haben mir war schon Termine ca 400 km von hier zum testen angeboten , aber leider konnte ich nicht. Warscheinlich ändert sich die Ausstattung noch mehrmals und die Lieferzeit geht zum Jahr bevor ich eins testen kann. Also spare ich so lange..... Deswegen ja die Anfrage hier im Forum.


----------



## Tobert (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
wer hat ein Katz-Bike im Rheinland (Köln/Bonn oder weitere Umgebung) ???

Ich bin fasziniert von dem Antrieb und würde mir gerne mal eins in Natura anschauen. 

Kontakt gerne per PN. Ich bringe ein Tüte Weihnachtsplätzchen mit. 

Tobert.


----------



## KATZenfreund (19. Dezember 2010)

Freeeeak schrieb:


> Ich weiss Rainer, du bist meine erste Adresse in Hamburg. Die Katzen haben mir war schon Termine ca 400 km von hier zum testen angeboten , aber leider konnte ich nicht. Warscheinlich ändert sich die Ausstattung noch mehrmals und die Lieferzeit geht zum Jahr bevor ich eins testen kann. Also spare ich so lange..... Deswegen ja die Anfrage hier im Forum.



Dann Glück auf!!!


----------



## Tobert (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin's nochmal.
Ich hatte mittlerweile Gelegenheit mir ein Katz Alp und Moos bei Cycle-Planet in Mainz anzuschauen. Schöne Räder.

Bevor ich mir so ein Ding bestelle, würde ich gerne ein paar Erfahrungsberichte hören. Hier im Thread gibt es die ausführlichen Berichte von KATZenfreund, aber es muss doch noch mehr FahrerInnen geben, die was zu berichten haben? 
Also, liebe Katzfahrer, würde mich sehr über eine kurze Zeile zum Thema "funktioniert / funktioniert nicht" freuen. 

Danke+ Schöne Weihnachtstage!
Tobert


----------



## zingel (25. Dezember 2010)

keine Komentare sind der beste Nachweis, dass es funktioniert.


----------



## KATZenfreund (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann mittlerweile auch nichts Anderes mehr sagen. 

Die Feder, die ich selber eingebaut habe, hält das Ganze gut in Balance. 

Es sei darauf hingewiesen, dass der im Vorteil ist, der (zumindest) die Bedienungsanleitung von Rohloff gelesen hat. Ich werde noch etwas Spülöl einfüllen: für den Winterbetrieb(hatte zwischenzeitlich bei schnellen Gangwechseln etwas Leerlauf zu beklagen, als das Rad stundenlang bei -8°C draussen stand - was aber bei langsamen Schaltvorgängen wieder aufhörte). Andere Rohloffnutzer fahren (im Winter?) nur  mit Spülöl. Soll funktionieren, Garantie "SCHEINT" dabei auch nicht zu verfallen. 

Wer weiss da mehr?


----------



## Rhombus (25. Dezember 2010)

75W90 oder ATF Dexron III funktioniert um Längen besser als jedes der Rohloff-Spülwasser!


----------



## KATZenfreund (25. Dezember 2010)

Bezugsquelle/n?


----------



## KATZenfreund (25. Dezember 2010)

...sorry, 1Liter ATF Dexron bei amaz... kostet 6,35â¬ABER: was bedeutet bei Dir "um LÃ¤ngen besser?" Garantie verfÃ¤llt doch dann???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (25. Dezember 2010)

Jeder Zuberhörladen für Autokram....

Oder eGay oder Google


----------



## Rhombus (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe zudem die Füllmenge um 5ml angehoben. Das kommt mir auch ganz ganz minimal besser vor. Ist aber natürlich alles subjektiv.

Und laut Rohloff gehen ja auch die Dichtungen kaputt, wenn man einfach ein anderes Öl nutzt. *bla bla bla*

Selbst wenn, kann ich ersatzweise Dichtungen für die Rohloff bekommen, die alle Arten von Ölen gewachsen sind! Werden aber wohl nie zum einsatz kommen müssen....


----------



## zingel (25. Dezember 2010)

ich fahre das ganze Jahr mit Winteröl, dass es früher mal gab.


----------



## Freeeeak (12. Februar 2011)

Wo sind die Katzen denn. Gibts was neues auf dem Sektor?


----------



## schibiker (18. Februar 2011)

Freeeeak schrieb:


> Wo sind die Katzen denn. Gibts was neues auf dem Sektor?


 
na hier zum Beispiel ...

und läuft und läuft und läuft !!!

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Freeeeak (18. Februar 2011)

Was hast DU denn für eins? Habe mein ALP gerade bezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RagazziFully (18. Februar 2011)

7000â¬ fÃ¼r ein 14,5kg schweres Marathon Fully, no way... lieber Kettenschaltung und dafÃ¼r 5 Kilo weniger ...


----------



## KATZenfreund (18. Februar 2011)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> 7000 für ein 14,5kg schweres Marathon Fully, no way... lieber Kettenschaltung und dafür 5 Kilo weniger ...



Sorry, RagazziFully: Falsch gelesen: 6990,-- für ein 13kg schweres Marathon Fully. Soviel wiegt das Moos.
Das Alp ist wesentlich günstiger und wiegt die von Dir genannten 14,5 kg, ist aber auch ein All Mountain Bike mit 140/150mm Federweg.


----------



## Freeeeak (18. Februar 2011)

Aber die Premium version legt noch mal einen drauf. Aber Leute, last uns doch den Spaß, wo sollen wir sonst hin mit unserer Kohle. Wäre doch langweilig .....


----------



## schibiker (1. März 2011)

hab auch ein Alp ...

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Cyborg (1. März 2011)

Sag mal, @_wartungsfrei_, wird es auch 26" und 29" HTs geben?


----------



## KATZenfreund (1. März 2011)

schibiker schrieb:


> hab auch ein Alp ...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Björn


 


Laß´ krachen Alter!

Bild vom Maschinchen?


----------



## Diman (2. März 2011)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Sag mal, @_wartungsfrei_, wird es auch 26" und 29" HTs geben?


Würde mich auch interessieren, das REIF ist mir irgendwie zu hässlich. Warum bietet ihr auch keine eloxierte Rahmensets an?


----------



## Peter446688 (19. März 2011)

gibt es eigentlich tatsächlich ein interesse von katz bikes das pinion getriebe anstelle der rohloff in den rahmen zu integrieren, oder ist das nur ein gerücht gewesen?


----------



## OKOK (1. April 2011)

Nachdem ich bei meinem Katz-Bike zum zweiten Mal den massiven Spurversatz reklamiert habe, wurde das Hinterrad einfach massiv rübergespeicht (siehe anliegende Bilder). Unzufrieden mit dieser Lösung - schließlich wird mit der Rohloff-typischen symmetrischen Einspeichung für ein superstabiles Laufrad geworben - erhielt ich von meinem Händler die Auskunft, der asymmetrische Einbau des Hinterrades stellt keinen Mangel dar. Vielmehr handelt es sich dabei um den derzeitigen Stand der Technik. Sicher nicht uninteressant für Leute, die bei einem Premium-Rad den Standard erwarten.


----------



## zingel (1. April 2011)

wenigstens ist der Sattel passend schräg montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (2. April 2011)

Ursprünglich hat Katz standard Gehäuse verwendet und die Felgen wurden über die Einspeichung in die Mitte gezogen. Inzwischen bekommt
Katz von Rohloff Naben mit Gehäusen, wo die Nabenflansche angepasst sind. Vielleicht hast Du noch eine ältere Version bekommen.


----------



## zingel (2. April 2011)

sieht auf dem Bild aber nicht danach aus.


----------



## KATZenfreund (2. April 2011)

@Speedskater:
Respekt! Wir haben es in der Funbikegruppe gerade mal auf den 87. geschafft!

Mein Moos läuft und läuft. Seit dem Einbau der stärkeren Spannfeder im hinteren Spannritzel keine Probleme mehr.
Nur mit dem Knacksen aus dem Tretlagerbereich bin ich derzeit nicht enverstanden. Besorge mir aber den passenden Schlüssel und zieh´ es mal neu nach...Wer hat da Erfahrung?
Allen einen "vielevieleviele Kilometer Samstag"!


----------



## Speedskater (2. April 2011)

@OKOK, stell doch mal ein Bild von der Ritzelseite rein.
Die Einspeichung ist sehr interessant, einfach gekreuzt und alle Speichen innen.

Die Katz-Edition sollte so aussehen.




Normale Rohloff schaut so aus.





PS: Überprüf mal den Hinterbau, ob der verzogen ist.


----------



## KATZenfreund (2. April 2011)

Hey Speedskater, fährst Du ein Alp?


----------



## Speedskater (2. April 2011)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Hey Speedskater, fährst Du ein Alp?



Nee, das Bild habe ich in den unendlichen weiten des Fotoalbums gefunden.

Ich habe so eins,




so eins,




so eins,




und so eins.




Da ist für ein Alp kein Platz mehr im Keller.


----------



## KATZenfreund (3. April 2011)

Ist zwar OT doch: tolle Teile! Alle Achtung vor Deinem "Schrauberherz"! Gut umgesetzt...
Danke für die Bilder!
Gibt es andere Bilder von den von Dir angebotenen Schaltgriffen? Homepage?


----------



## OKOK (3. April 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @OKOK, stell doch mal ein Bild von der Ritzelseite rein.


 

@speedskater:


----------



## Speedskater (3. April 2011)

@OKOK, das ist die Katz Edition, da solltest Du mal den Hintebau genau anschaun, ob der nicht verzogen ist.


@KATZenfreund, danke, die Bilder kennst Du schon?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/3284


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (4. April 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @OKOK, das ist die Katz Edition, da solltest Du mal den Hintebau genau anschaun, ob der nicht verzogen ist.
> 
> 
> @KATZenfreund, danke, die Bilder kennst Du schon?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/3284


 

Sind (teilweise) bekannt.

Am Katz ist eine durchgehende Schaltseilummantelung verbaut. Länge werde ich mal ausmessen.

Derzeit ist ein Schaltgriff von Tune verbaut. Hier stört der Rohloff-Griffgummi. Passt irgendwie nicht recht zum Rest:-(

Mehr Infos auch gern per PM

Danke!


----------



## saturno (4. April 2011)

OKOK schrieb:


> Nachdem ich bei meinem Katz-Bike zum zweiten Mal den massiven Spurversatz reklamiert habe, wurde das Hinterrad einfach massiv rÃ¼bergespeicht (siehe anliegende Bilder). Unzufrieden mit dieser LÃ¶sung - schlieÃlich wird mit der âRohloff-typischen symmetrischen Einspeichung fÃ¼r ein superstabiles Laufradâ geworben - erhielt ich von meinem HÃ¤ndler die Auskunft, der âasymmetrische Einbau des Hinterrades stellt keinen Mangel dar. Vielmehr handelt es sich dabei um den derzeitigen Stand der Technik.â Sicher nicht uninteressant fÃ¼r Leute, die bei einem Premium-Rad den Standard erwarten.



so ein schwachsinn, das laufrad muss mittig laufen. und bei dem preis wÃ¼rde ich das nicht akzeptieren. das schreibt juchem dazu:


Juchem Bikes haben seit Jahren einen asymmetrischen Hinterbau, der eine symmetrische Speichung des Hinterrads erlaubt. Der groÃe Vorteil besteht darin, dass man dadurch eine gerade Kettenlinie (mittleres Kettenrad ist in einer Flucht mit dem mittleren Ritzel der Kassette) und wesentlich hÃ¶here Steifigkeit der Speichen erreicht.


----------



## wartungsfrei (4. April 2011)

OKOK schrieb:


> Nachdem ich bei meinem Katz-Bike zum zweiten Mal den massiven Spurversatz reklamiert habe, wurde das Hinterrad einfach massiv rübergespeicht (siehe anliegende Bilder). Unzufrieden mit dieser Lösung - schließlich wird mit der Rohloff-typischen symmetrischen Einspeichung für ein superstabiles Laufrad geworben - erhielt ich von meinem Händler die Auskunft, der asymmetrische Einbau des Hinterrades stellt keinen Mangel dar. Vielmehr handelt es sich dabei um den derzeitigen Stand der Technik. Sicher nicht uninteressant für Leute, die bei einem Premium-Rad den Standard erwarten.



Griäzi Herr Hauf

KATZ Rahmen besitzen für jede Rahmengrösse eine eigene, äusserst präzise und stabile, fix verschweisste und daher unveränderbare Lehre zur Rahmenfertigung. Durch dieses eher BranchenUNübliche Verfahren ist es daher ausgeschlossen, dass beim Schweissvorgang Fehler auftreten können. Alle Rahmen verlassen die Produktion in gleichem Zustand und sind einwandfrei. Wenn Ihr Reif verzogen wäre, dann wären es alle anderen auch. Sie sind es aber nicht. 

Zur Einspeichung: "Massiv" rübergespeicht wurde das Rad daher, weil Sie festgestellt haben, dass der Abstand des Reifens zur linken Kettenstrebe nicht der selbe ist wie zur rechten Kettenstrebe. Nach dem von Ihnen gewünschten rüberzentrieren steht das Rad dann aber tatsächlich nicht in der Mitte und jetzt sind Sie am jammern. Es wird mittig zentriert ausgeliefert. Der Hinterbau IST asymmetrisch und die Nabe wird weiter links eingebaut als normal. Deshalb verwenden wir ja ein modifiziertes Nabengehäuse, um die Felge wieder in die Mitte zu bringen. Noch einmal: Sie können NICHT auf die Distanz des Reifens zum Rahmen gehen. Der Flanschabstand bei der KATZ Rohloff ist mit 70mm enorm hoch - sogar noch höher als bei der standard Speedhub - das bringt also eine viel höhere Laufradstabilität, als dies bei jeder Kettenschaltungsnabe der Fall ist.

Herr Hauf, Sie sind der einzige, der ständig über die Hinterbauasymmetrie am jammern ist.


----------



## KATZenfreund (4. April 2011)

@OKOK: Du fährst ein Reif in Größe...?


Willkommen im Club!

Grüße


KATZenfreund


----------



## KATZenfreund (4. April 2011)

@OKOK

Da muss ich Wartungsfrei Recht geben.
Beim Reif steht das Hinterrad mittig über der Nabe, nicht mittig im hinteren "Rahmendreieck"
Wie bei jedem KATZ ist auch bei mienem Moos der Hinterbau nach rechts verlagert, um die Kettenlinie aufzunehmen. Deswegen kann das Hinterrad nur mittig über der Nabe stehen, somit also eher ein positiver "Nebeneffekt" der Kettenführung.
Das Hinterrad ist dabei wirklich bombig stef(habe einen 30km/h Sturz hinter mir, ohne irgendeinen Achter!).

Grüße

KATZenfreund


----------



## wartungsfrei (4. April 2011)

Die Felge steht bei Auslieferung mittig zum Sitzrohr und das ist massgebend. Nicht, wo die Nabe zum Rahmen steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (4. April 2011)

wartungsfrei schrieb:


> Die Felge steht bei Auslieferung mittig zum Sitzrohr und das ist massgebend. Nicht, wo die Nabe zum Rahmen steht.


 

Auf Plattdeutsch (oder so ähnlich):
Jau! 

Vielleicht könntet Ihr, wie Ihr das schon für die Antriebseinheit an sich gemacht habt) einen Grafik erstellen, die dies anschaulich darstellt? 

Der neue Katalog ist sehr schön! Ab wann gibt es die Gepäckträger, und wie ist das Rücklicht angebracht? Extra Halter?

Grüße

KATZenfreund


----------



## OKOK (4. April 2011)

@wartungsfrei:
Dass die Konstruktion des Hinterbaus asymmetrisch ist, ist mir bewusst und nicht Gegenstand meiner Reklamation gewesen.

Grundlage für den bemängelten Spurversatz des Hinterrads ist die Peilung über den Rahmen als entscheidenden Referenzpunkt. Wie auf dem aktuellen Bild zu erkennen, ist der  Spurversatz durch die asymmetrische Einspeichung im Prinzip behoben. Mit dem Sitzrohr als Referenzpunkt kann daran jeder den reklamierten Ursprungszustand mit Spurversatz und symmetrischer Einspeichung leicht rekonstruieren, weil die Abweichung zur Rahmenlängsachse bzw. nun die Rüberspreichung so massiv ausfallen.  Dass ich eine Rüberspeichung als Lösung nicht akzeptieren kann, habe ich Ihnen - bis jetzt ohne Antwort - mitgeteilt.


----------



## zingel (4. April 2011)

nach dem Foto ist das Rad jetzt aber deutlich zu weit rechts und anhand der Speichen 
ist's ja bereits asymetrisch gespeicht. Wieso tut man das? ...mit symmetrischer Speichung
wär's ja wieder gut.

Dem Datum nach war's wohl ein Aprilscherz von dir.


----------



## KATZenfreund (4. April 2011)

Ich glaub ja schon, dass der Okok gerne hätte, dass das Hinterrad auch IM RAHMEN symmetrisch sitzt.
ABER: es soll ja mittig zum Sattelrohr sitzen, wo es denn zum Vorderrad gesehen keinen Spurversatz hätte, zudem mittig über der Nabe säße und mithin leider OPTISCH am Vergleich zum asymetrisch aufgebauten Hinterbau leider etwas nach links versetzt wäre.
Da man das wissen muss, bleibt nur das "ja" zur technischen Lösung. Eine symmetrische, nach optisch korrekten Gesichtspunkten gibt es hier (leider) nicht.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. April 2011)

verkaufe mein katz alp rahmengrösse m als rahmenkit mit rohloff für 3500 oder kompettrad?
bitte nur ernsthafte kaufgesuche


----------



## zingel (20. April 2011)

sobald Katz mit nem 29er mit etwa 120 Federweg kommt, beginn ich zu sparen.


----------



## omgchiller (20. April 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Nee, das Bild habe ich in den unendlichen weiten des Fotoalbums gefunden.
> 
> Ich habe so eins,
> 
> ...



;D  wie kann man so viele räder haben;D


----------



## zingel (20. April 2011)

vier Bikes mit Rohloff und keins gefällt mir.


----------



## SchwarzSilber (20. April 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> vier Bikes mit Rohloff und keins gefällt mir.



Hauptsache ist doch, dass keins meckert, nur weil es mal zu lange dumm rumsteht...


----------



## Speedskater (20. April 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> vier Bikes mit Rohloff und keins gefällt mir.



Da gefällt Dir das Bike von meiner Madam sicher auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OKOK (20. April 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> nach dem Foto ist das Rad jetzt aber deutlich zu weit rechts und anhand der Speichen
> ist's ja bereits asymetrisch gespeicht. Wieso tut man das? ...mit symmetrischer Speichung
> wär's ja wieder gut.
> 
> Dem Datum nach war's wohl ein Aprilscherz von dir.


 

Nee, das täuscht. Der starke Spurversatz ist schon korrigiert worden - für mich jedenfalls im Prinzip zufriedenstellend (siehe neue Aufnahme mit leicht variiertem Winkel). Aber eben deutlich auf Kosten der symmetrischen Einspeichung.

Jeder kann sich das Rad bei mir (Köln) auch live ansehen, wie es schon einige genutzt haben.


----------



## zingel (21. April 2011)

hast recht - das scheint wirklich etwas nicht zu passen.

@ Speedskater: Nein, das Radl deiner Madamme gefällt mir auch nicht - wie du richtig vermutet hast.


----------



## Speedskater (21. April 2011)

Das ist halt Geschmacksache. Zum Glück hat jeder andere Vorlieben, sonst wäre das ja langweilig und alle Bikes würden gleich aussehen.
Deine Antiquitäten-Sammlung ist sicher beeindruckend und mit viel Liebe zum Detail aufgebaut, aber das wäre nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Cyborg (21. April 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> sobald Katz mit nem 29er mit etwa 120 Federweg kommt, beginn ich zu sparen.



Ich würde auch anfangen zu sparen, wenn _wartungsfrei_ das Staatsgeheimnis lüften würde. 


Cyborg schrieb:


> Sag mal, @_wartungsfrei_, wird es auch 26" und 29" HTs geben?


----------



## playbike (21. April 2011)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> verkaufe mein katz alp rahmengrösse m als rahmenkit mit rohloff für 3500 oder kompettrad?
> bitte nur ernsthafte kaufgesuche



Wieso willst Du es schon wieder los werden?


----------



## RagazziFully (23. April 2011)

Er kann den Kredit nicht mehr bedienen...


----------



## Rhombus (23. April 2011)

So Bramm kann doch niemand sein, für ein Rad einen Kredit aufzunehmen


----------



## Speedskater (23. April 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> So Bramm kann doch niemand sein, für ein Rad einen Kredit aufzunehmen



Viele Menschen kaufen, von Geld das sie nicht haben, Dinge die sie nicht brauchen, um Menschen zu beeindrucken die sie nicht kennen.

Die Fahrzeugbriefe der meisten dicken Blechkisten liegen bei einer Bank/Leasinggesellschaft.


----------



## Rhombus (23. April 2011)

Bei Autos kann ich das nachvollziehen. Bei Häusern sowieso. Aber für ein Fahrrad verschulden?

Meine Autosss sind alle bezahlot und ein Haus kaufe ich, wenn ich es bezahlen kann. 

Aber die die /Kopf-Verschulding ist ja im Moment wirklich nicht gerade niedrig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (23. April 2011)

Das hier z.B. finde ich symphatisch!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8240125#post8240125

Wenn ich es mir leisten kann, kaufe ich halt ne 500,- Uhr für die Arbeit und eine 3000,- Uhr für Privat. Wenn nicht, wirds halt ne Swatch


----------



## RagazziFully (23. April 2011)

Das war jetzt meine Vermutung.. Ein Katz ist ja nicht unbedingt ein Bike das man sich "mal so" kauft um es dann wieder zu verscherbeln...


----------



## Rhombus (23. April 2011)

Ich denke, für dreieinhalb wird er das Teil niemals gebraucht loswerden.


----------



## RagazziFully (23. April 2011)

Tjaja, der Wertverlust bei so teurem Zeuch ist astronomisch... Irgendwer schrieb hier doch mal was von wegen Katz-Fahrrad als Wertanlage.. höhö...


----------



## Freeeeak (26. April 2011)

Vorfreude...mein Alp wird morgen Mittag geliefert...


----------



## SchwarzSilber (26. April 2011)

Freeeeak schrieb:


> Vorfreude...mein Alp wird morgen Mittag geliefert...



Wie jetzt? Das für dreieinhalb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeeeak (26. April 2011)

ne, von  Katz selber...


----------



## SchwarzSilber (26. April 2011)

Freeeeak schrieb:


> ne, von  Katz selber...



Dann schon mal herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Freude mit dem Teil! Und wenn´s geht auch bald mal Erfahrungen hier erzählt...


----------



## Freeeeak (26. April 2011)

Ich hoffe ich werde sie haben und ich mach dann mal ein paar Bilder und später sicherlich auch die ein oder andere Bemerkung.. ;-)


----------



## Freeeeak (27. April 2011)

So, es ist gekommen, was für ein kleines Paket.... nach dem zusammenbauen gleich eine kurze Tour... klasse, kein klappern, nix.... menno ist das cool. ABER wir warten die erste Freude natürlich ab.


----------



## Freeeeak (27. April 2011)

Versuch ein größeres Bild zu posten...

mehr Bilder unter meine Fotos


----------



## SchwarzSilber (27. April 2011)

Freeeeak schrieb:


> Versuch ein größeres Bild zu posten...



Das erfreut mein Designer-Herz. Ich habe auch immer schon gesagt: Weniger ist mehr! Und dies sieht man bei Deinem Rad deutlich. Es wirkt spartanisch und hat doch alles. Ja, und hat noch viel mehr, was man wohl erst in Zukunft so richtig zu schätzen weiss (Leichtigkeit der Pflege usw.).
Fazit: Beide Daumen zeigen nach oben!

Und: Gut, dass es überhaupt so etwas für Geld zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## KongoApe (11. Mai 2011)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> verkaufe mein katz alp rahmengrösse m als rahmenkit mit rohloff für 3500 oder kompettrad?
> bitte nur ernsthafte kaufgesuche



warum wird verkauft?


ps. wird es katz in 5 Jahren noch geben; katz-Fahrrad ist gemeint.
wird sich das system halten können....oder sagen sich die paar Käufer dort.....
ja für touren nehmen wir unseren Ersatz-XTR-Schaltungsfiffi im Rucksack + einen Schaltzug f. 2 euro im Rucksack mit + einem Kettenschloss .....f. lau....


----------



## Freeeeak (15. Mai 2011)

KongoApe schrieb:


> warum wird verkauft?
> 
> 
> ps. wird es katz in 5 Jahren noch geben; katz-Fahrrad ist gemeint.
> ...




Wurde nicht gesagt aus finanziellen Gründen?

Wie viele Katz Biker gibts denn nun hier im Thread.... 4 glaube ich erkannt zu haben:
OKOK
Katzenfreund
Schibiker
Freeeeak

Und wie ist die Stimmung im Lager. Ich hätte noch ein paar Fragen an die Katzen, leider nicht zu erreichen :-( ... mal wieder.


----------



## Kooni81 (16. Mai 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Viele Menschen kaufen, von Geld das sie nicht haben, Dinge die sie nicht brauchen, um Menschen zu beeindrucken die sie nicht kennen.
> 
> Die Fahrzeugbriefe der meisten dicken Blechkisten liegen bei einer Bank/Leasinggesellschaft.



Ein sehr weiser Satz! Gefällt mir


----------



## Black Evil (19. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mich ja vom Vorteil eines 29"-MTB überzeugen lassen und frage mich, ob vieleicht auch eine 29"-Katz kommen könnte. Wäre ja geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENJI22 (2. Juni 2011)

Hi, 

Ich hab noch mal zwei grundsätzliche Fragen zu den KATZEN: 

Nämlich, erstens; Wie dicht ist die Kapselung der Kette überhaupt ? 
Könnte ich das Rad (jetzt mal nur theoretisch) mit einem Hochdruckreiniger säubern ? 

Kann ich mit dem Rad notfalls auch mal einen Bach durchqueren ? ? ? 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass wenn bei solchen Aktionen Wasser eindringt, dieses auch viel langsamer verdunstet, so dass die Kette möglicherweise unbemerkt rostet (???) 


Meine zweite Frage ist: Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen Unterschied (mal abgesehen von der Umlenkung der Kette) zwischen der Katz-Kapselung und einem hochwertigen Chainglider (wie er beispielsweise bei idWorx verwendet wird) ? 
Oder ist das im Prinzip die gleiche Konstruktion ? ? ? 

Freue mich auf Gedanken und Reaktionen, 

BENJI


----------



## SchwarzSilber (3. Juni 2011)

Dieser threat bietet hier bereits die meisten oder alle Antworten. Vielleicht der Einfachheit halber, erst auch nur Mitglied âwartungsfreiâ lesen...


----------



## wartungsfrei (4. Juli 2011)

*WICHTIGE MITTEILUNG / IMPORTANT NOTICE*


Die Eigentümer der KATZ BIKiNG GMBH haben sich entschieden, das Geschäft mit KATZ Bikes nicht mehr länger selber weiterzuführen. Es werden derzeit Gespräche mit Interessenten über einen Verkauf der Firma geführt.
Das operative Geschäft wurde eingestellt. Inbesondere werden im Moment keine KATZ Bikes mehr produziert, der Fabrikladen in Altdorf ist geschlossen. Es werden keine telefonischen, schriftlichen oder elektronischen Anfragen mehr beantwortet.
Falls Sie noch ein KATZ Fahrrad erwerben möchten: kontaktieren Sie einen unserer Händler (Adressen siehe Webseite), diese haben noch letzte Reststücke im Laden. Im Werk gibt es keine Fahrräder mehr.
Falls Sie bereits ein KATZ Fahrrad besitzen und Hilfe benötigen (z.B. Ersatzteile): wir arbeiten momentan an einem Konzept für die Ersatzteilversorgung. Über Details werden wir sobald möglich auf der Webseite informieren. 
Falls Sie an einem Kauf der KATZ BIKiNG GMBH oder deren Technologie interessiert sind: senden Sie Ihr ernst gemeintes Angebot an c.katz[ät]katz-bikes[dot]com

Freundliche Grüsse

Holger Katz



The owners of KATZ BIKiNG LLC have decided to discontinue the business with KATZ bikes. Currently, negotiations with potential buyers are held.
The operative business has been shut down. Particularly, currently no more KATZ bikes are being produced, the factory shop in Altdorf is closed. No queries per telefone, postal or electronical mail will be processed.
If you are interested in getting one of the last KATZ bikes: contact one of our dealers (adresslist see website), some bikes may still be available. No more bikes are available from the factory.
If you already own a KATZ bike and need help (such as spare parts): we are currently working on a concept for spare parts distribution. Details will be published on our website as soon as possible.
If you are interested in buying KATZ BIKiNG LLC or its technology: send your serious proposal to c.katz[ät]katz-bikes[dot]com 
Additional background information for the press is available under the address above (please send us your contact data including phone number).

Kind regards

Holger Katz


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Juli 2011)

Hab ich auch gerade per mail bekommen...schade, war eine interessante Idee aber mir auch zu teuer...


----------



## BENJI22 (4. Juli 2011)

*Hui - das ging dann doch schnell & unerwartet....*


----------



## Cyborg (4. Juli 2011)

Schnell ja, unerwartet nein. Trotzdem schade. Ein (29) HT von KATZ hätte mich schon gereizt.


----------



## KATZenfreund (4. Juli 2011)

...hab´s g´habt - hab´s nimmer...
Wer steigt mit ein? Werden wir zu Inhabern! ;-)


----------



## Freeeeak (4. Juli 2011)

Ja so ist das.... irgendwie war es anhand der Homepage (nicht aktualisiert) oder Facebook (auch nicht aktuell), den ewigen Versuchen sie zu erreichen, abzusehen.

Dann hoffen wir mal das nichts kaputt geht... newar?


----------



## KATZenfreund (4. Juli 2011)

@Finn:

Seh´ ich auch so.
Heute kommt nochmal ´n Maler, dann geht´s endlich in die Terminierung unseres ersten "Norddeutschen (noch )Katzfahrer Treffens"...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeeeak (4. Juli 2011)

Schön...meld dich dann...


----------



## Tobert (4. Juli 2011)

Traurige News!

Ich hab mein ALP erst seit ein paar Wochen - wahrscheinlich einer der letzen ausgelieferten Rahmen. Tolles Rad!

Das Thema Ersatzteile ist wichtig. Ich hoffe da findet sich eine Lösung!


----------



## probschdi (5. Juli 2011)

an was lag denn nun der untergang? funzt die sache doch nich so gut? is das bike zu teuer? die idee mit dem gekapselten antrieb fand ich voll klasse!


----------



## Freeeeak (5. Juli 2011)

Ich bin kein Kaufmann, aber wenn alles Handarbeit ist, alle Teile in der Schweiz gefertigt werden... vielleicht mussten Patente, Formen, Muster erstellt werden, Maschinen gemietet, geliest, gekauft werden... Spezielle Rohloff Gehäuse.... und die Fertigungsstelle / Halle... ist bestimmt nicht umsonst die Geschichte... 

ABER reine Spekulatiuon. Vielleicht erörtern sie das und hoffentlich wird "IHR" Traum weiter gelebt von einer anderen Firma, denn das Konzept finde ich weiter sehr gut. Bereue meinen Kauf jedenfalls nicht, bis auf die jetzige "Ahnungslosigkeit" wie es Ersatzteimäßig weitergeht.. was ist bei einem Unfall, wenn der Rahmen beschädigt wird? Oder etwas bricht?


----------



## Rhombus (5. Juli 2011)

Überzogene Schweizer Preisvorstellungen! Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, wie lang die Existieren konnten.....


----------



## Freeeeak (5. Juli 2011)

Über die Preise brauchen wir doch nicht zu reden..in den MTB Zeitschriften findest du andere hochwertige Bikes, die auch in diesem Preissegment spielen und du hast nicht diesen Antrieb und das Konzept. NUR die produzieren wahrscheinlich woanders günstiger... aber wie gesagt, habe keine Ahnung vom Kaufmännischen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullkilometer (5. Juli 2011)

Moin,
ich Oute mich mal als Katz Bike Moos besitzter .
Ich verstehe nicht die Diskussion über den Preis. Ein MTB ist ein Spaß Gerät egal welchen Preis ich dafür Bezahle. Wenn ich mir ein Auto oder Motorrad kaufe schreit keiner nach dem Preis. Wenn jemand sich neue Fenster für sein Haus kauft oder es neu Isoliert schreit keine nach dem Preis.
Ist gibt kein zu Teuer bei Spaß dingen. Die frage die sich jeder persönlich stellen muß ist es mir den Preis wert ?
 Fakt ist jeder der ein Katz Bike gekauft hatte ging ein gewisses Risiko ein. Aber ich habe das Geld gerne ausgegeben weil hier Menschen den Mut hatten und das Risiko eingegangen sind einen Traum in die Wirklichkeit umzusetzen.

Du hast bei Katz angerufen und hast Holger am Telefon gahabt. Konntest Technik reden hast hilfereiche Antworten bekommen und die haben sich Mühe gegeben dir zu Helfen.

Wenn man das Rad zerlegt stellt man fest wie viele Problemstellungen zu lösen waren. Die Lösungen die gefunden wurden sind Teilweise Kompromisse aber die Priorität lag auf die Langlebig und Qualität.
Es ist eine Eierlegende Wolfsmichsau. Ja es ist schwer und es in vielen fahr Bereichen nicht Optimal. Dafür kann man es aber Überall benutzen.
Ich muss mich um nichts kümmern und es Funktioniert auch im Winter einfach so. Keine Dreckige Kette und robust gebaut.
Genau dafür habe ich es mir gekauft. Alternative gibt es keine.

Und es macht ein Riesen Spass mit dem Fahrrad egal ob Berg auf Runter oder im flachen.


Das einzige was ich Vermisse ist der Gepäckträger und das Service Bulletin SB-31 .


----------



## Rhombus (5. Juli 2011)

Hast du dir mal das minderwertig verarbeitete Material der Katz Bikes angesehen? Für den Preis eines RahmenKITs bekommt man eines der bestverarbeitesten Bikes komplett ausgestattet! Zb das Helius AM. Da sind Schweißnähte dran, die würde ich mir Gene als Schmuck um den Hals legen. Wo hingegen die Schweizer Nähte aussehen, als hätte sie ein halbseitig gelähmter mongoloider Halbaffe geschweißt. Und da fragst du allen Ernstes, was die Preisdiskusion soll?


----------



## Rhombus (5. Juli 2011)

Hast Du schonmal die Verarbeitungsqualität eines ferraris gesehen? Wenn man diese mit Porsche vergleicht, müsste der billigste Porsche das doppelte vom teuersten Ferrari kosten! Genau so ist das auch mit Katz. Schade um das eigentlich perfekte Funktionsprinzip.....


----------



## nullkilometer (6. Juli 2011)

Klar sieht der Helios Rahmen geil aus die Schweißnaht ist ein Estetisches wunderwerk. 
Aber der Helios Rahmen ist weder gekapselt noch passt da eine Rohloff rein.
Und ich habe das Katz ja auch nicht Blind gekauft . 
Sondern ich habe ein Katz gekauft weil es genau das ist was ich brauche. Und ob die Schweißnähte nun hübsch sind oder nicht ist mir egal. Das Rad ist Robust dafür schwer und es macht ein heiden spass zu fahren.
Die Firma Katz mit Helios zu vergleichen hinkt schon deswegen weil die mehr Manpower haben und schon länger erfahrung gesammelt haben.
Das Katz image gefällt und ich kann mich dem Laden emotional Identifizieren. 
Wer ein Ferrarie kauft kauft ihn nich weil es ein qualitativ hochwertiges produkt sondern den mythos die geschichte die emotion das geräusch. 
Somit Porsche das bessere Auto aber es ist halt ken Ferrarie .


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. Juli 2011)

Ui, ein frisch geschlüpfter Troll.


----------



## gtbiker (6. Juli 2011)

Volker, auch du hast hier mal deinen ersten Beitrag geschrieben 

Die Argumente von nullkilometer sind in sich schlüssig und bissfest; die Argumente manch Anderer, die den Weltuntergang bereits bei ihrer Entstehung vorausgesagt haben, eher nicht.


----------



## 1st_Parma (6. Juli 2011)

Aber der deutschen Rechtschreibung mächtig zu sein hat schon Vorteile.


----------



## nullkilometer (6. Juli 2011)

Nö warum Vorteile. Verstanden wird es auch so. Warum sollte ich mir Mühe mit der Rechtschreibung geben. Um mir einem vom Thema vollkommen abweichenden Beitrag 
durch lesen zu müssen. Ich mach Rechtschreibfehler andere tragen Inhaltlich nicht zur Diskussion bei das gleicht sich aus .


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juli 2011)

Es wird aus reinem Gefallem verstanden. Dein Geschreibsel zu entziffern, ist eine Zumutung.


----------



## Black Evil (6. Juli 2011)

nullkilometer schrieb:


> Nö warum Vorteile. Verstanden wird es auch so. Warum sollte ich mir Mühe mit der Rechtschreibung geben. Um mir einem vom Thema vollkommen abweichenden Beitrag
> durch lesen zu müssen. Ich mach Rechtschreibfehler andere tragen Inhaltlich nicht zur Diskussion bei das gleicht sich aus .




Man sollte immer auf seine Rechtschreibung achten !
Mach es mal ein paar Wochen, dann wirste sehen, dass du ganz automatisch weniger Fehler machst. Ich finde, es sagt viel über eine Person aus, wenn auch schwierige Vokabeln und grammatikalische Zusammenhänge spontan fehlerfrei geschrieben werden und die Rechtschreibung ganz allgemein stimmt. 
Auch beruflich bringt das riiiiiiiiiiieeeeesen Vorteile, weil du dich nach einiger Zeit nicht nur schriftlich, sonder auch sprachlich verbesserst !

Es gibt doch nichts schlimmeres, als wenn jemand "den und dem" nicht auseinanderhalten kann, oder ohne Punkt und Komma schreibt, oder die Großschreibung nicht beachtet. Und sowas sieht man immer öfter.

Viele Leute verbinden Sprache und Schrift leider mit negativen Erinnerungen aus der Schulzeit und verstehen es nicht als das was es ist : Als geniale kulturelle Kommunikationsform ! Was wären wir ohne Schrift und Sprache !?!

@nullkilometer : Wenn du ganz ehrlich zu dir selber bist, dann ist es dir doch unangenehm, wenn du mal irgendwo schnell was schreiben sollst und dir guck einer über die Schulter, oder ? (du brauchst es hier ja nicht zugeben)
Man fühlt sich doch immer minderwertig und hat das Gefühl es immer verbergen zu müssen.

Und um dir Mut zu machen : Ich hatte und habe das gleiche Problem mit Kopfrechnen ! Wenn ich allein bin, kann ich alles rechnen und mußte ja auch im Studium einige Mathescheine machen, aber wenn ich mal so unter Leuten schnell 68 und 57 addieren muß, dann bin ich immer total unsicher und sag lieber nix. Daher weiß ich, wie schlimm es ist. Ich habe lange mit einfachen Kopfrechenaufgaben trainiert und es wird immer besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (6. Juli 2011)

nullkilometer schrieb:


> Klar sieht der Helios Rahmen geil aus die Schweißnaht ist ein Estetisches wunderwerk.
> Aber der Helios Rahmen ist weder gekapselt noch passt da eine Rohloff rein.
> Und ich habe das Katz ja auch nicht Blind gekauft .
> Sondern ich habe ein Katz gekauft weil es genau das ist was ich brauche. Und ob die Schweißnähte nun hübsch sind oder nicht ist mir egal. Das Rad ist Robust dafür schwer und es macht ein heiden spass zu fahren.
> ...



 Ja genau, Qualität zählt doch nicht! Besser man hat einen voll ausgestatteten korianischen neuen Schrotthaufen, als einen qualitativ um Längen besseren gebrauchten Mercedes... Tttzzzzz

Wenn die Rahmen in einer vernünftigen Qualität gebaut worden wären, hätte ich wahrscheinlich schon längst so einen Rahmen. Aber in dieser Preiskategorie ist diese Verarbeitung eine absolute Lachnummer!

Das von Dir umschriebene Helios heisst auch noch Helius, wenn Du vierzig mal Helios geschrieben hast.

Und Rohlofftauglich sind wahrscheinlich 95% der Nicolai-Bikes!

Außerdem musst Du Dich für das Dir fehlende Qualitatsdenken in keinster Weise rechtfertigen! Das musst Du einzigssssssst und alleinssssst mit Dir ausmachen. Fahr einfach weiter "Koreaner" 


Ich hab mal für den Evil ein paar Fehler einbauen lassen....


----------



## gtbiker (6. Juli 2011)

Wiedermal das alte Hater-Spiel hier am Start, nice


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. Juli 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> auch du hast hier mal deinen ersten Beitrag geschrieben



Du hast ja Recht. Das "frisch geschlüpft" nehme ich daher reumütig zurück.


----------



## singlestoph (7. Juli 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Man sollte immer auf seine Rechtschreibung achten !
> 
> Auch beruflich bringt das riiiiiiiiiiieeeeesen Vorteile, weil du dich nach einiger Zeit nicht nur schriftlich, sonder auch sprachlich verbesserst !
> 
> Es gibt doch nichts schlimmeres, als wenn jemand "den und dem" nicht auseinanderhalten kann.................




ich hoffe der herr macht witze ....

in meinem erlernten beruf wird man schon als student oder "was besseres" betitelt wenn man halbwegs ohne zu stottern einen geraden satz mit nebensatz aufsagen kann.
das wort intellektuell kennen die meisten bauarbeiter sowiesonicht  sonst würden sie wohl sowas zu stammeln versuchen.

als fahrradmechaniker brauch ich sowas auch nicht unbedingt und beim rennradfahren (was ich sonst noch mache wenn ich mal nicht arbeite) hilfts auch nicht besonders ......

da wir schweizer ja nur diese komische zusammengesetzte vergangensheitsform einsetzen, müssen wir sowieso garnix hier ...


----------



## chicolini (15. Juli 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich hoffe der herr macht witze ....



nee, macht er nicht!

und ganz unrecht hat er auch nicht meine ich denn die version:

"tu mich ma dem fanta her!"--- idiot, das heißt: " tu mich ma die fanta her"

die wird ( zumindest in den städten ) zunehmend häufiger...

ich find´s erschreckend und freue mich immer, wenn ich in einem so  informativen forum wie diesem hier einfach lesen und direkt verstehen  kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





alles kleinschreiben hingegen, das find ich gut! spart zeit und nerven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in diesem sinne: Mein erster Beitrag 

zurück zum eigentlichen thema 

gruß in die runde

ole


----------



## wolfk (15. Juli 2011)

chicolini schrieb:


> zurück zum eigentlichen thema
> 
> gruß in die runde
> 
> ole


----------



## Tobert (25. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche das Katz Service-Bulletin 33-001 (da geht es um das Beheben des Kupplungsknarzgeräuschs).
Kann mir das vielleicht jemand schicken?
Dankeschön!

Für alle* Katz-Bike-Besitzer* habe ich eine IG für den Erfahrungs- und Informationsaustauch gestartet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=769
Schaut mal rein!

Schöne Grüße!
Tobi


----------



## KATZenfreund (7. Oktober 2011)

Katz arbeitet derzeit an einer neuen Homepage um die Ersatzteilversorgung zu "bestellen". Auch Ersatzteile sind vorrätig und liegen in der Schweiz auf Lager.
Ich denke mal, dass es für die "Bedürftigen" in der nächsten Zeit eine Lösung gibt.
Immerhin wird eine komplette Kupplung (Ritzel und Gegenstück auf der Nabenseite) sowie eine neue Carbonverschalung benötigt
Wer kennt sich denn mit dem Zollwesen gut aus, oder weiss eine bessere Möglichkeit, die nötigen Formalitäten schneller und flüssiger als bisher zu bewerkstelligen?


----------



## KATZenfreund (10. Oktober 2011)

*Wer benÃ¶tigt welche Ersatzteile und wie viele???*

Hey Katz-VerrÃ¼ckte!

Die Sache geht losâ¦;-)

Doch erst einmal:

GEDULD â GEDULD, das BESTE kommt noch!

Also, um die Frage aus dem Titel zu wiederholen und zu erweitern:
Ich erstelle gerade eine Liste mit gesuchten Ersatzteilen, wobei es (mir) egal ist, wo das Katz gekauft wurde: beim vertrauten HÃ¤ndler oder direkt in der Schweiz bei Katz.

Bitte gebt dabei Folgendes an:

Katz-Modell, Bau-Teil-Name, StÃ¼ckzahl, Grund fÃ¼r den Bedarf, evtl. gelaufene kmâ¦, und Dringlichkeit!
SO etwa:

Moos, s, hintere Abdeckung, 1, defekt(draufgetreten und verbogen), ca. 3.500km, kaputt, SOFORT LIEFERN!!!

Alp, l, komplette Kupplung, 1, defekt(hat groÃes Spiel wegen dauerhafter Nutzung und VerschleiÃ durch Abrieb durch Staub, Sand, Dreckâ¦), ca. 25.000km, bitte SOFORT liefern, da Angst, mehr kaputt zu machen! Kulanz prÃ¼fen!

Reif, m, hinteres Umlenkritzel, 1, als  evtl benÃ¶tigtes Ersatzteil nach 50.000km, ca. 35.000km, reicht auch in 1-3Monaten
etc. etcâ¦

Denkt natÃ¼rlich an Eure Namen und Adressen.

Die Preise und die ModalitÃ¤ten eines etwaigen Versands werden Euch dann bekanntgegeben.

Wichtig fÃ¼r uns alles ist: es geht weiter, es ist nur etwas mehr Zeit vonnÃ¶ten, damit es auch reibungslos funktioniert und dem Recht genÃ¼ge getan ist! Diese Informationen sind wichtig und oft nicht ohne Einsatz von viel Zeit und auch Geld zu bekommen.

Meldet Euch aber bitte nicht hier im Blog(Datenschutz), sondern direkt bei: [email protected] . Eure Daten werden von mir absolut vertraulich behandelt und nur an die Firma Katz zur internen Nutzung weitergegeben.

Gebt mir danach ein wenig Zeit, um Weiteres in Erfahrung zu bringen!

Danke!

Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe und trockenes Wetter wÃ¼nscht Euch

Katzbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeeeak (29. Dezember 2011)

Neue Bilder von meinem Katz Bike ... mit BFO ... in meinem Album.


----------



## freddy_walker (30. Dezember 2011)

Freeeeak schrieb:


> Neue Bilder von meinem Katz Bike ... mit BFO ... in meinem Album.


 
Wie fährt sich die BFO?


----------



## Freeeeak (30. Dezember 2011)

Hi, noch nicht lange genug am Bike, nicht eingebremst.... mehr kannst du in den letzten Seiten des BFO Threads lesen.... Guten Rutsch...


----------



## RagazziFully (26. Februar 2012)

Wenn hier im Forum ~4 Katz Bikes rumfahren, wie viele wurden ca. insgesamt verkauft? 23?


----------



## KATZenfreund (26. Februar 2012)

Laut meinen Infos so zwischen 100-120 insgesamt(D + CH + ?)
Allein ein Händler hat mir gegenüber von über 20 verkauften Katz berichtet...

Aber die geringe Präsenz hier im Forum zeigt einfach nur, dass viele einfach mehr fahren als im Netz surfen...

Was meint Ihr: wollen wir mal eine Gemeinschaftsmail an Katz schreiben? Um anzufragen, wie sich das weiterhin darstellt? 

So langsam werden doch sicher die einen oder anderen Ersatzteile fällig(Lagertausch hat bim Cycleplanet schon öfter stattgefunden etc...)

Und jetzt aufs Rad!

Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Mr Cannondale (26. Februar 2012)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Laut meinen Infos so zwischen 100-120 insgesamt(D + CH + ?)
> Allein ein Händler hat mir gegenüber von über 20 verkauften Katz berichtet...
> 
> Aber die geringe Präsenz hier im Forum zeigt einfach nur, dass viele einfach mehr fahren als im Netz surfen...
> ...



Gute Idee, denn die Jungs von Katz antworten wenn überhaupt nach Monaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobert (28. Februar 2012)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Laut meinen Infos so zwischen 100-120 insgesamt(D + CH + ?)
> Allein ein Händler hat mir gegenüber von über 20 verkauften Katz berichtet...
> 
> Aber die geringe Präsenz hier im Forum zeigt einfach nur, dass viele einfach mehr fahren als im Netz surfen...
> ...



Gemeinschaftsmail? Ich wär dabei! Aber ob's was bringt ???


----------



## schibiker (1. März 2012)

wäre für mich auch interessant ... früher oder später wird man ja doch mal was brauchen und wenn es nur ein neues Kettenblatt ist !

Björn


----------



## KATZenfreund (1. März 2012)

Meine Idee: Ich setze einen "Papier"- Brief auf, setze alle Unterschriften von den Unterzeichnenden drunter - natürlich im Klartext in lesbaren Druckbuchstaben - und sende das an den Thomas in der Schweiz, der den Brief dann an die Brüder Katz direkt übermittelt, wenn er das denn tun würde. 

Ich frage mal nach. 

Zudem müsste doch auch jeder Post hier von Holger oder Carsten gelesen werden - "eigentlich" wissen sie doch schon bescheid...Aber: neue Besen kehren manchmal besser;-)

Also: ich lasse uns mal noch eine Woche bis zum 9.3. Zeit 
und füge dann alle "Ja"-Sager unten an den Brief an..

Recht so?

Grüße aus dem ach so nassen Hamburg...aber mit KATZ kein Problem!


----------



## Freeeeak (4. März 2012)

Bin dabei.... warte auf Teile...


----------



## schibiker (5. März 2012)

mein Kollege von Arbeit ist auch dabei ...

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Mr Cannondale (13. März 2012)

im antriebsstrang sind lager von enduro bearings verbaut: demnächst kann ich euch sagen, welche es genau sind


----------



## Mr Cannondale (14. März 2012)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> im antriebsstrang sind lager von enduro bearings verbaut: demnächst kann ich euch sagen, welche es genau sind



Ritzel:
BB 3804 LLB Best Nr 8098
Spannrolle:
BB 6704 2RS Best Nr 8016


----------



## KATZenfreund (15. April 2012)

Katz steht vor dem Aus. Die Firma ist in Liquidation. Alles Weitere im Blog: katzbiker.wordpress.com Dort findet sich auch ein Amtsblatt aus der Schweiz.

Schade. 

Weiteres bei Eingang neuer Infos im Blog.

Hoffentlich halten unsere Bikes noch einige Zeit...


----------



## idworker (15. April 2012)

jeder logisch denkende Mensch konnte das voraussagen, bei den Preisen und dem Konzept.........nur meine Meinung.


----------



## IceQ- (15. April 2012)

idworker schrieb:


> jeder logisch denkende Mensch konnte das voraussagen, bei den Preisen und dem Konzept.........nur meine Meinung.


 Also wenn du nen Liteville fährst, dann sollte bei dir nicht der Preis gegen KATZ entschieden haben.

KATZ hätte seine Idee vlt. an die Konkurrenz abtreten sollen, bspw. Thömus oder so, die haben ihren Kundenstamm ja stabil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison Nuke (27. Juli 2012)

Hi,

lange keine Antwort mehr hier? 

bei meinem Katz ist beim hinteren Schnellspanner offenbar das Gewinde "rum". Irgendwann hat es bei der Fahrt angefangen zu klappern und die Schraube war dann auch locker (obwohl vorher sauber mit Drehmoment angezogen, 10nm).
Beim erneuten Versuch die Schraube fest zu ziehen hat dann das Gewinde durch gedreht.


Die Frage ist, nun, die schraubbare Schnellspannachse selbst zu tauschen ist kein Problem, aber das Gegenstück, auf welchem das Ritzel auch läuft, sieht aus wie eine Spezialanfertigung?  


Oder gibt es hier vllt doch ein "Standardteil" ?


----------



## Freeeeak (27. Juli 2012)

Als Lösung kann ich dir anbieten, ich habe von einem Freund mit Drehbank einen originalen Schnellspanner/Gegenstück so weit abdrehen lassen, das er genau in die Buchse passt. Hält auch Bombenfest, leider sieht man das rot nicht mehr...


----------



## Tobert (13. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Katz macht seit einiger Zeit ein rhythmisches Geräusch beim Pedalieren (nicht im Takt der Kurbelumdrehung).
Es klingt fast so, als würde eine "Unebenheit" an der Kette irgendwo an  einer Führung schleifen ... an der Kette ist aber nichts zu finden.

Im Katz-Service-Manual auf S. 21 und 6.1.1 ist ein Kupplungsknarzen erwähnt. Die Beschreibung passt genau auf mein Geräusch.

Daher die Frage: Wer hat das dort erwähnte *Service-Bulletin 33-001* ???
Wer hat ähnliche Geräusche gehabt und wie wegbekommen??

Danke + Grüße!
Tobi


----------



## KATZenfreund (13. August 2012)

Tobert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mein Katz macht seit einiger Zeit ein rhythmisches Geräusch beim Pedalieren (nicht im Takt der Kurbelumdrehung).
> Es klingt fast so, als würde eine "Unebenheit" an der Kette irgendwo an  einer Führung schleifen ... an der Kette ist aber nichts zu finden.
> 
> ...



Das Bulletin habe ich nicht-leider.
Ich habe mal das Geräusch mal gehabt, und ein wenig an der vorderen Carbonhalterung der Umlenkrolle 'gearbeitet'. Das hat bei mir geholfen
Ein Kupplungsknarzen hatte ich nie. Allerdings ein Dichtungsquietschen, was mit ein bisschen Öl an der Dichtung wegging.
Auch habe ich die Kettenlinie im Kasten verändert, indem ich die Shims an der Carbonverschalung geändert habe( näher ans Tretlagergehäuse gesetzt)
Viel Glück!
Catweazle-Driver


----------



## Mr Cannondale (9. Dezember 2012)

ich habe rausgefunden, welche lager im hinterbau verbaut sind, wens interssiert
Nadellager sind Enduro HK 1014 2RS

Das ist eine Nadelhülse. Die nennt sich bei SKF HK 1014-2RS


----------



## KATZenfreund (10. Dezember 2012)

Gute Info!
Danke!


----------



## Poison Nuke (10. Dezember 2012)

ist damit das Lager gemeint auf dem das Ritzel hinten läuft? 
Was für ein Ritzel und Zahnrad ist überhaupt drauf? Wird ja sicher auch irgendwann mal getauscht werden müssen


----------



## Mr Cannondale (10. Dezember 2012)

Poison Nuke schrieb:


> ist damit das Lager gemeint auf dem das Ritzel hinten läuft?
> Was für ein Ritzel und Zahnrad ist überhaupt drauf? Wird ja sicher auch irgendwann mal getauscht werden müssen



ritzel ist special und gibts wenn überhaupt von katz, zahrad ist von midleburn

Ritzel:
BB 3804 LLB Best Nr 8098
Spannrolle:
BB 6704 2RS Best Nr 8016


----------



## Deleted 273882 (17. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (17. Mai 2013)

Hi, das ist ja toll!
Machst Du mal eine Liste? Mit Preisen, wäre super!
Danke!


----------



## Deleted 273882 (17. Mai 2013)

:d:d


----------



## KATZenfreund (17. Mai 2013)

Warum hast Du es denn zerlegt?


----------



## Deleted 273882 (19. Mai 2013)




----------



## OKOK (9. April 2014)

Für alle, die meinen Fall eines KATZ-Reif mit 7mm Spurversatz aufmerksam verfolgt haben, hier die der neueste Stand: Die Sache ging vor Gericht und wurde positiv entschieden, d. h., ich bekomme den Kaufpreis zurückerstattet. Der Rechtsstreit hat sich wegen einer wenig sachdienlichen Fragestellung an den Sachverständigen leider ewig hingezogen. Aber bei dem Kaufpreis hat es sich natürlich trotzdem gelohnt. Erschwerend hat sich paradoxerweise ausgewirkt, dass es sich um einen aberwitzig gravierenden Mangel handelt bei einem gleichzeitig hochinnovativen und sauteuren Premium-Rad: Das hat die Entscheider m. E. total verunsichert. Hinzu kam die ebenso haarsträubende Argumentation der Gegenseite. Später dazu mehr, damit andere, die sich gerade bei einem teuren Edelrad auf der sicheren Seite fühlen, von sowas verschont bleiben. Zunächst einmal vielen Dank an alle Unterstützer, die mir Glück gewünscht haben.


----------



## Poison Nuke (9. April 2014)

Hio,

was heißt 7mm Spurversatz? Hast du hier ein Posting wo das genau erklärt ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (9. April 2014)

Sicher sprechen 7mm Versatz nicht für eine gute Fertigungsqualität (oder zumindest Qualitätskontrolle) oder gar für einen Konstruktionsmangel. Aber was stört denn an 7mm Spurversatz in der Praxis? Ich speiche bei einigen Naben das Hinterrad absichtlich etwas weiter links ein, damit die Speichenspannung gleichmäßiger ist. Am Fahrverhalten ändert das nichts.


----------



## KATZenfreund (9. April 2014)

Oh je, die leidige Diskussion...Augenaufschlag... Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Zwar sind 7mm eine etwas größere Zahl, wenn es aber der einzige Mangel war...und ob das Geld jetzt gezahlt wird und dann muss das Rad ja zurückgegeben werden...und es darf dann nicht bewegt worden sein...Bin mal gespannt, wie das weiter geht.


----------



## Poison Nuke (9. April 2014)

soll das einfach nur bedeuten, die Rohloff ist nicht exakt mittig eingespeicht worden? Oder passt etwas an der gesamten Rahmengeometrie nicht? 
Und warum ist das so gravierend angeblich?


----------



## Freeeeak (3. Juli 2014)

Moin Moin .... wie gehts denn den Katz Bikern? Laufen eure Räder noch und gibts irgend welche News zu Ersatzteilen oder anderen Informationen . Es sind doch einige Räder verkauft worden.... Wie sieht es mit dem Verschleiß aus?
Gruß F.


----------



## Poison Nuke (3. Juli 2014)

Bisher alles gut. Die Lenkergriffe, insbesondere der von der Schaltung, nutzen sich aber immer deutlicher ab. Mal abgesehen von gewechselten Ketten und Belägen wird das wohl das nächste sein. 
Da ich mir den noch nicht genauer angeschaut habe: kann man den Griff einfach gegen irgendwelche anderen austauschen, ohne dass man an die Schaltzüge usw ranmuss?


----------



## Freeeeak (3. Juli 2014)

Okay.. Dachte auch mehr an die Spezial teile. War eben noch mal die posts lesen, wo gesagt wurde, das sie halt Ersatzteil Versorgung suchen und gerade am sondieren sind. Aber bisher wohl echt pustekuchen. .... Weil irgend wann wird es wohl mal fällig ... Tretlager, ritzel, kettenblatt....oder wie Rainer , die abgenutzte  Abdeckung von innen hinten, die er hat sich neu machen lassen in HH.
Gruß F.


Gruß Finn


----------



## nullkilometer (21. Juli 2014)

Freeeeak schrieb:


> Okay.. Dachte auch mehr an die Spezial teile. War eben noch mal die posts lesen, wo gesagt wurde, das sie halt Ersatzteil Versorgung suchen und gerade am sondieren sind. Aber bisher wohl echt pustekuchen. .... Weil irgend wann wird es wohl mal fällig ... Tretlager, ritzel, kettenblatt....oder wie Rainer , die abgenutzte  Abdeckung von innen hinten, die er hat sich neu machen lassen in HH.
> Gruß F.
> 
> 
> Gruß Finn



Hallo Finn,

bei mir zeigt das Tretlager etwas Spiel und bei besonderer Belastung der Pedale entsteht ein Knacken vorne rechts vermutlich irgendwo innerhalb der Carbon Verschalung (Tretlager oder ähnliches).

Laut Handbuch ist das Tretlager von Truvativ und modifiziert.

Ansonsten fährt das Rad Problemlos.


----------



## Freeeeak (21. Juli 2014)

Ja darum gehts ja, gibt es schon eine Art liste die die eigentlichen originalteile nennt und die Modifikation. Es sind ja laut Aussagen gut 300 Räder hier verkauft worden und es werden verschleiß und andere Probleme auftreten und nicht jeder hat ja ne fräse und drehbank zu Hause um die Teile nach zu bauen. Rainer hat so weit ich weiß als erster und einziger ein Teil nachbauen lassen in HH , welches dem Verschleiß zum Opfer gefallen ist. Rainer kennt sich auch super aus mit den bike, denke nur an die, die lieber fahren als schrauben ;-)


Gruß Finn


----------



## Mr Cannondale (1. September 2014)

An meinem Katz sind die Anlaufscheiben einiger Gelenke verschlissen 
Maße:
Innen Durchmesser 10mm
Aussendurchmesser: 16mm
Dicke: 1mm
Material Kunststoff 

*iglidur® J Gleitlager, Form T*
Weis jemand wo man die Anlaufscheiben her bekommt


----------



## Freeeeak (1. September 2014)

Moin, ja im Modellbau gibts diverse. Zur Not müssen sie abgeschmirgelt werden auf 1mm Maß. Bei Ebay und so hast schon gesucht?


Gruß Finn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (1. September 2014)

Bei Igus und andere Hersteller gibts nur 10-18-1 mm
Oder weist du was anderes?


----------



## Freeeeak (1. September 2014)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben wir bei mir mal eine kaputt gemacht und dann zurecht "gebastelt". 


Gruß Finn


----------



## Mr Cannondale (1. September 2014)

Dann muss ich die 18er etwas kleiner schleifen


----------



## Freeeeak (1. September 2014)

Nagel schere sollte sehr gut gehen


Gruß Finn


----------



## wartungsfrei (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo Katz Biker und ehemalige. Wir haben eine Liste mit Ersatzteilen erstellt, die ihr euch hier ansehen und natürlich auch bestellen könnt: http://www.katz-bikes.ch/ersatzteile.htm Alles weitere steht im Dokument. Vielleicht ist ja doch noch das eine oder andere KATZ unterwegs...

happy trails!


----------

